# A-Z Occupations #4



## Drabdr

A continuation of:

http://forums.techguy.org/thread-games-arcade-discussion/1095833-z-occupations-3-a-215.html

This is simply an alphabetical entries of people's occupations. Last entry:

N - nuclear physicist


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks Brad!


----------



## dotty999

O = Optometrist


----------



## Drabdr

Gr3iz said:


> Thanks Brad!


:up:


----------



## plodr

P - paratrooper


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## plodr

R - robot repairer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - songwriter


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## plodr

V - voting machine repairer


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wiring inspector


----------



## plodr

X - X-rated movie actor


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yak handler


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo owner


----------



## 2twenty2

A - abbot


----------



## dotty999

B -butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cashier


----------



## dotty999

D - dermatologist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electrician's apprentice


----------



## plodr

F - Fortune Teller


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gastroenterologist


----------



## dotty999

H - hotelier


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice skater


----------



## plodr

J - jackhammer operator


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kentucky senator


----------



## plodr

L - lingerie model


----------



## Gr3iz

M - miller


----------



## plodr

N - Navy Pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orange grower


----------



## plodr

P - pharmacist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartermaster


----------



## 2twenty2

R - ringmaster


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sprinkler installer


----------



## plodr

T - tile cutter


----------



## Gr3iz

U - U-Haul dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

V - valet


----------



## plodr

W - wallpaper hanger


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yodeling instructor

Xray, Dotty? Interesting occupation ... ;-)


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - architect


----------



## dotty999

B - barrister


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chef


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drummer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - exotic dancer


----------



## plodr

F - firefighter


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grocer


----------



## dotty999

H - hair stylist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice cream man


----------



## plodr

J - jazz musician


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kindergarten teacher


----------



## dotty999

L - Lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - merchant


----------



## dotty999

N - newsagent


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oyster shucker


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paralegal


----------



## plodr

Q - quilter


----------



## Gr3iz

R - referee


----------



## plodr

S - stock broker


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tanner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Undersecretary of State


----------



## dotty999

V = Verger


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water boy


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone player


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yard-man


----------



## plodr

Z - zoologist


----------



## dotty999

A - architect


----------



## Gr3iz

B - baker


----------



## dotty999

C - carpenter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - director


----------



## plodr

E - electrical engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farrier


----------



## dotty999

G - groom


----------



## Gr3iz

H - headhunter


----------



## plodr

I - ice cream taster


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jelly doughnut filler


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kite designer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lecturer


----------



## plodr

M - milkman


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Navy chaplain


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Onion grower


----------



## Gr3iz

P - potato farmer


----------



## plodr

Q - quail hunter


----------



## Gr3iz

R - roller derby queen


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sailor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tailor


----------



## plodr

U - University Prof


----------



## Gr3iz

V - veterinarian


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wrestler


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xenobiologist


----------



## plodr

Y - yeoman


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

A - archbishop


----------



## Gr3iz

B - builder


----------



## 2twenty2

C - contractor


----------



## Gr3iz

D - druggist


----------



## plodr

E - emergency response worker


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fighter pilot


----------



## plodr

G - garage mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hair stylist


----------



## plodr

I - ice skater


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Justice of the Peace


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kia dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lexus mechanic
;-)


----------



## plodr

M - Mazda dealer (continuing in the auto thread)


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nissan mechanic (OK) ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oldsmobile dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Porsche mechanic


----------



## dotty999

Q - Quantity surveyor


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radio telescope operator


----------



## plodr

S - salesman


----------



## Gr3iz

T - typesetter


----------



## 2twenty2

U - utility attendant


----------



## plodr

V - vice president


----------



## 2twenty2

W - window washer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xylophone player


----------



## dotty999

Y -yak trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zipper installer


----------



## plodr

A - artist


----------



## Gr3iz

B - babysitter


----------



## dotty999

C -clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dietician


----------



## dotty999

E - electrician


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fish and game warden


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - herpetologist


----------



## dotty999

I - instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Judo instructor


----------



## plodr

K - knitting machine operator


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lithographer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - metallurgist


----------



## dotty999

N - nurse


----------



## 2twenty2

O - optometrist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - payroll administrator


----------



## plodr

Q - quiz show host


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stripper


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tooth fairy


----------



## Gr3iz

U - underwear model


----------



## plodr

V - velvet painter


----------



## dotty999

W - wagon driver


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie starlet


----------



## plodr

Y - yodeler


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zippo lighter assembler


----------



## plodr

A - announcer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Best Buy salesperson


----------



## plodr

C - clown


----------



## dotty999

D - Doctor


----------



## 2twenty2

E - endive grower


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flamenco dancer


----------



## plodr

G - garage door repairer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - harpooner


----------



## 2twenty2

I - illustrator


----------



## Gr3iz

J - judge


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knife throwing instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lab assistant


----------



## plodr

M - mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nuclear physicist

Hiya Liz!


----------



## dotty999

O - Operator


----------



## Gr3iz

P - private investigator


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - realtor


----------



## plodr

S - Staff Sergeant

Hi Mark.

So how do we get our names under our nym? I have yet to figure that one out.


----------



## Gr3iz

T - toolmaker 

I must have lost mine, too. I just added my "First Name" in Personal Info under my account. Let's see if it shows up with this post ...


----------



## plodr

U - University Prof

No way to add anything here. Looks like I'm missing things.


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vintner


----------



## 2twenty2

W - window installer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox field service tech


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yard cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zamboni driver


----------



## plodr

A - arborist 

Got it! Picture is worth 1000 words.


----------



## Gr3iz

B - butcher

Agreed!


----------



## dotty999

C - Carter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - ditch digger


----------



## dotty999

E - editor


----------



## 2twenty2

F - football coach


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gal Friday


----------



## plodr

H - hat maker (also called a hatter)


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Illinois governor


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Japanese Emperor


----------



## plodr

K - kiln loader


----------



## 2twenty2

L - latrine attendant


----------



## dotty999

M - milliner


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nurse


----------



## dotty999

O - operator


----------



## plodr

P - Perfume maker


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quarter horse breeder


----------



## Gr3iz

R - referee


----------



## plodr

S - Superintendent


----------



## Gr3iz

T - truck driver


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volunteer


----------



## dotty999

W - writer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xylophonist


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yard-man


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Air Force Colonel


----------



## plodr

B - Bar tender


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cattle rustler


----------



## dotty999

D - dental technician


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electronic sound engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fry cook


----------



## plodr

G - geologist


----------



## Gr3iz

H - housewife


----------



## TulsaRose

I - Inventory Clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

J - janitor


----------



## dotty999

K - kindergarten teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

L - legal secretary


----------



## dotty999

M - miner


----------



## TulsaRose

N - Network Administrator


----------



## dotty999

O - officer


----------



## 2twenty2

P - print setter


----------



## TulsaRose

Q - quartermaster


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rocket scientist


----------



## TulsaRose

S - Science teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

T - train conductor


----------



## TulsaRose

U - undercover agent


----------



## Gr3iz

V - village idiot


----------



## TulsaRose

W - wedding planner


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xenobiologist


----------



## plodr

Y - Yoga instructor


----------



## TulsaRose

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alaskan state trooper


----------



## TulsaRose

B - Ballet teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chef


----------



## TulsaRose

D - Driver


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Elf


----------



## TulsaRose

F - fencing instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

G - go-fer (an essential part of most crews)


----------



## TulsaRose

H - Horticulturist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - industrialist


----------



## plodr

J - Junior Executive


----------



## Gr3iz

K - killer


----------



## dotty999

L - Lawyer


----------



## TulsaRose

M - machinist


----------



## dotty999

N - Neurologist


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oolong grower


----------



## TulsaRose

P - Podiatrist


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quintet member


----------



## TulsaRose

R - Rocket Scientist


----------



## plodr

S - song writer


----------



## TulsaRose

T - Tiger tamer


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undertaker


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## TulsaRose

W - WebMaster


----------



## dotty999

X - Xmas card manufacturer


----------



## TulsaRose

Y - Youth Counselor


----------



## dotty999

Z - Zoologist


----------



## TulsaRose

A - Architect


----------



## dotty999

B - Butler


----------



## TulsaRose

C - Conductor


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Doorman


----------



## dotty999

E - Elephant trainer


----------



## TulsaRose

F - Firefighter


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Google Tech


----------



## plodr

H - housekeeper


----------



## dotty999

I - Innkeeper


----------



## TulsaRose

J - Jailer


----------



## dotty999

K - Keyholder


----------



## poochee

L - Lawyer


----------



## dotty999

M - Miner


----------



## poochee

N - Nutritionist


----------



## TulsaRose

O - Ophthalmologist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paralegal


----------



## TulsaRose

Q - Quality Control Inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

R - racecar driver


----------



## TulsaRose

S - salesman


----------



## plodr

T - tire salesman


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Utah senator


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Virginia senator


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Washington Redskins coach


----------



## TulsaRose

X - X-ray Technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yogurt maker


----------



## TulsaRose

Z - Zebra caretaker


----------



## Gr3iz

A - agronomist


----------



## TulsaRose

B - Broadcaster


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cabbie


----------



## TulsaRose

D - dancer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - embassy worker


----------



## TulsaRose

F - Flight attendant


----------



## Gr3iz

G - game show host


----------



## TulsaRose

H - Hatcheck girl


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indian chief


----------



## dotty999

J - Judge

my favourite is Judge Judy!


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kissing judge


----------



## poochee

L - lyricist


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magistrate


----------



## TulsaRose

N - Navigator


----------



## Gr3iz

O - occultist


----------



## TulsaRose

Paralegal


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## TulsaRose

R - Radiologic Technologist


----------



## Gr3iz

S - social worker


----------



## TulsaRose

T - Talent Scout


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Underwriters Lab technician


----------



## TulsaRose

V - Vice Cop


----------



## Gr3iz

W - woodworker


----------



## TulsaRose

X - xylophonist


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yahoo! programmer


----------



## TulsaRose

Z - Zone Inspector


----------



## poochee

A - actuary


----------



## 2twenty2

B- bistro owner


----------



## Gr3iz

C - card sharp


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dental assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

Drill bit? An occupation?


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Drill bit? An occupation?


LOL. I fixed it.


----------



## Gr3iz

E - ENT (Ear, Nose & Throat) doctor


----------



## plodr

F - florist


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garbage collector


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## 2twenty2

I - industrial engineer


----------



## dotty999

J - judge


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knight


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - master of ceremonies


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orchestra member


----------



## poochee

P - pediatrician


----------



## TulsaRose

Q - quantum physicist


----------



## Tanis

R - road sweeper


----------



## TulsaRose

T - Telegrapher


----------



## Gr3iz

U - under secretary


----------



## TulsaRose

V - Vault Custodian

I need to relearn the alphabet. I skipped S - Sheriff earlier this a.m. 

W


----------



## poochee

TulsaRose said:


> V - Vault Custodian
> 
> I need to relearn the alphabet. I skipped S - Sheriff earlier this a.m.
> 
> W


----------



## poochee

W - Weaver


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated starlet


----------



## TulsaRose

Y - Yacht Captain


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zebra trainer


----------



## 2twenty2

A - apartment building superintendent


----------



## poochee

B - barrister


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cabinet maker


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Disneyland hostess


----------



## Gr3iz

E - English teacher


----------



## dotty999

F - farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grocer


----------



## TulsaRose

H - Harpist


----------



## plodr

I - inventor


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jukebox repairman


----------



## poochee

K - kinesiologist


----------



## Tanis

L - Lexicographer


----------



## TulsaRose

M - Matador


----------



## dustyjay

N = Necromancer


----------



## TulsaRose

O - Oenologist


----------



## dustyjay

P = Percussionist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiz show host


----------



## dustyjay

R = Rancher


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sportscaster


----------



## dustyjay

T = Tuna Boat Captain


----------



## dustyjay

U = Underwriter


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vitamin salesman


----------



## dustyjay

W = writer

X = X-ray Tech

I missed W


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yodeling instructor


----------



## dustyjay

Z = Zinc Miner


----------



## dustyjay

A = Abalone Diver


----------



## TulsaRose

B - Banana Inspector


----------



## dustyjay

C = Cooper (barrel maker)


----------



## poochee

D - Dancer


----------



## dustyjay

E = Electronics Technician


----------



## TulsaRose

F - Farrier


----------



## 2twenty2

G - google logo designer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Harvard professor


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Intel engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

J - juggler


----------



## dustyjay

G = General Manager

H = Hotelier

K = Kangaroo Keeper


----------



## 2twenty2

dustyjay said:


> G = General Manager
> 
> H = Hotelier
> 
> K = Kangaroo Keeper


Ok? I'm confused!


----------



## Gr3iz

I want some of what he's been smoking! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

> I want some of what he's been smoking! ;-)


LOL. Me too!!!!


----------



## TulsaRose

So, where the L am I? I'm so confused!

Landlord

M


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Musician


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Outlook mail admin


----------



## dotty999

P - Purser


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quickbooks designer


----------



## dotty999

R - Radio announcer


----------



## dustyjay

When I viewed the thread before that one G an H were missing from my view. So I added them in one post. Now I see that they are there. It is appearant that this new format doesn't auto update like the old one did, or at least not as quickly.


----------



## 2twenty2

S - salt mine labourer


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## 2twenty2

dustyjay said:


> When I viewed the thread before that one G an H were missing from my view. So I added them in one post. Now I see that they are there. It is appearant that this new format doesn't auto update like the old one did, or at least not as quickly.


Yes the new format doesn't auto update like before and is very frustrating.


----------



## dustyjay

S = Street sweeper


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U Haul owner


----------



## dotty999

V - Voice coach


----------



## dustyjay

I give up


----------



## dustyjay

undertaker


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wrecker driver


----------



## dotty999

Verger

it becomes quite frustrating!


----------



## dotty999

I'm not even gonna change nor delete my post!


----------



## 2twenty2

Can someone please get this new site to auto update. Thanx


----------



## dustyjay

knucklehead said:


> Can someone please get this new site to auto update. Thanx


What fun would that be. I already pulled out my last three hairs


----------



## dustyjay

Xerox Salesman


----------



## dustyjay

Y = Yankee Soldier


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zombie actor


----------



## dotty999

Z - Zoologist


----------



## dotty999

and again!


----------



## dustyjay

Apple Picker


----------



## dustyjay

B = Bomb disposal Tech


----------



## dotty999

C - Carter


----------



## 2twenty2

D - ditch digger


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> and again!


Getting very frustrating.


----------



## dotty999

Indeed it is! 

E - editor


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire fighter


----------



## TulsaRose

G - grave digger


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hat dealer


----------



## TulsaRose

I - innkeeper


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jack of all trades, master of none.


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Knicks manager


----------



## poochee

L - laborer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - machinist's mate


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NBA commissioner


----------



## dustyjay

K = Kitchen Designer


----------



## 2twenty2

dustyjay said:


> K = Kitchen Designer


dustyjay next letter should have been O


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Ornithologist


----------



## dustyjay

knucklehead said:


> dustyjay next letter should have been O


There again the lack of auto update got me.


----------



## TulsaRose

P - Pugilist


----------



## 2twenty2

dustyjay said:


> There again the lack of auto update got me.


I know it sucks.

Q - Quatermaster


----------



## poochee

R - Radio announcer


----------



## dustyjay

S = Streetcar Conductor


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Track and Field Coach


----------



## TulsaRose

U - Union Agent


----------



## Gr3iz

V - villain


----------



## 2twenty2

W - WHL coach


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Acto engineer


----------



## TulsaRose

Y - Yiddish Instructor


----------



## dotty999

Z - Zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - AHL coach


----------



## dotty999

B - Bartender


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CFL assistant coach


----------



## poochee

D - Deckhand


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eeler


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fletcher


----------



## TulsaRose

G - gunsmith


----------



## Gr3iz

H - haberdasher


----------



## dotty999

I - Innkeeper


----------



## poochee

J - Jailer


----------



## dotty999

K - Kiosk attendant


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lie detector operator


----------



## poochee

M - Mayor


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NHL trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

O - operations manager


----------



## plodr

P - Park Ranger


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quantum mechanics physicist


----------



## poochee

R - Reporter


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Sailor


----------



## poochee

T- Tailor


----------



## dotty999

U - Usherette


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Vice squad detective


----------



## dotty999

W - Welder


----------



## poochee

X - X-ray Technologist


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yacht captain


----------



## poochee

Z - Zigzag-machine-operator


----------



## Gr3iz

A - airline ticket agent


----------



## 2twenty2

B - beach lifeguard


----------



## poochee

C - Car Mechanic


----------



## dotty999

D - Drover


----------



## plodr

E - Elementary School Teacher


----------



## dotty999

F - Florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grain elevator operator


----------



## TulsaRose

H - Hair Stylist


----------



## 2twenty2

I - injury therapist


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Justice of the Peace


----------



## TulsaRose

K - Kinesiologist


----------



## plodr

L - Librarian


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mechanic


----------



## poochee

N - navigator


----------



## dotty999

O - Operator


----------



## 2twenty2

P - private eye


----------



## dotty999

Q - quartermaster


----------



## poochee

R - reporter


----------



## TulsaRose

S - sportscaster


----------



## 2twenty2

T - travel agent


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Umpire


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vampire


----------



## Gr3iz

W - witch


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophonist


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yardsman


----------



## plodr

Z - zoologist


----------



## poochee

A - Art Appraiser


----------



## TulsaRose

B - bartender


----------



## 2twenty2

C - car thief


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dressmaker


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elementary teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

F - filmmaker


----------



## poochee

G - Ghost Writer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - harpsichordist


----------



## plodr

I - illustrator


----------



## 2twenty2

J - judge


----------



## Gr3iz

K = Kansas State Trooper


----------



## poochee

L - Laundress


----------



## TulsaRose

M - Machinist


----------



## 2twenty2

N - North Dakota Governor


----------



## plodr

O - oceanographer


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Philadelphia mayor


----------



## poochee

Q - Quarry Worker


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Royal limousine driver


----------



## dotty999

S - Seamstress


----------



## poochee

T - Textile Designer


----------



## 2twenty2

U - university professor


----------



## poochee

V - Voice Pathologist


----------



## 2twenty2

W - waiter


----------



## plodr

X - xylotomist


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yodeller


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - artefact hunter


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cartographer


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drama critic


----------



## 2twenty2

E - entertainment tycoon


----------



## Gr3iz

F - forester


----------



## poochee

G - Geoligist


----------



## plodr

H - Health worker


----------



## Gr3iz

I - investment banker


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jail house lead hand


----------



## poochee

K - Kindergarten Teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lawn care professional


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mink farmer


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oven operator


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Q actor


----------



## dotty999

R - radio broadcaster


----------



## 2twenty2

S - service station gas jockey


----------



## dotty999

T - tailor


----------



## 2twenty2

U - underwear designer


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wrestler


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## poochee

Y - Yarn Winder


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zookeeper


----------



## poochee

A - Animal Trainer


----------



## plodr

B - bar tender


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cartographer


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drill sergeant


----------



## poochee

E - Electrician


----------



## 2twenty2

F - forest ranger


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glass blower


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hot tub designer


----------



## dotty999

I - Innkeeper


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jam maker


----------



## dotty999

K - kickboxer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - loony toon animator


----------



## dotty999

M - morse code operator


----------



## 2twenty2

N - neon sign designer


----------



## dotty999

O - orthodontist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - parachute packer


----------



## dotty999

Q - quickfit fitter


----------



## 2twenty2

R - robot engineer


----------



## dotty999

S - surgeon


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tank commander


----------



## dotty999

U - underwriter


----------



## poochee

V - Vending Machine Mechanic


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wonder bra model


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xenobiologist


----------



## poochee

Y - Yield-Loss-Inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - arctic explorer


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chancellor


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - extra, on a movie set


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## plodr

G - gardener


----------



## dotty999

H - hairdresser


----------



## 2twenty2

I - indian scout


----------



## poochee

J - Job Analyst


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kaleidoscope builder


----------



## dotty999

L -lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mission commander


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oncologist


----------



## dotty999

P - pharmacist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## dotty999

R - road sweeper


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stripper


----------



## poochee

T - Tax Auditor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniformed guard


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice squad commander


----------



## Gr3iz

W - war correspondent


----------



## 2twenty2

X - Xerox technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yamaha dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zippo lighter assembler


----------



## poochee

A - Aquarium Curator


----------



## Gr3iz

Not quite quick enough Poochee! ;-)

A - architect


----------



## poochee

Gr3iz said:


> Not quite quick enough Poochee! ;-)
> 
> A - architect


Say what?


----------



## poochee

B - Bicycle Mechanic


----------



## dotty999

C - Carpenter


----------



## plodr

D - detective


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Fighter pilot


----------



## poochee

G - Glass Blower


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hamburger flipper


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intelligence officer


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Janitor


----------



## plodr

K - knitting machine operator


----------



## Gr3iz

L - letter sorter


----------



## poochee

M - Manicurist


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nuclear physicist


----------



## poochee

O - Orthodontist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - policeman


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## poochee

R - Robber


----------



## Gr3iz

S - spy


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Transylvania mayor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - underwear model


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vacuum dealer


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter


----------



## 2twenty2

X - X Treme sports anouncer


----------



## poochee

Y - Yarding Engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zebra trainer


----------



## plodr

A - airline pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

B - boyscout leader


----------



## poochee

C - Chemistry Professor


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dam designer


----------



## 2twenty2

E - ECHL coach


----------



## poochee

F - Floral Designer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - garbage man


----------



## poochee

H - Harbor Master


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Intel technician


----------



## poochee

J - Judge


----------



## plodr

K - Kitchen worker


----------



## poochee

L - Loan Officer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - marine biologist


----------



## poochee

N - Nurse Practitioner


----------



## Gr3iz

O - optician


----------



## poochee

P - Patent Lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quantum physics researcher


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rainmaker


----------



## dotty999

S - sailor


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Tarzan actor


----------



## dotty999

U - Union official


----------



## 2twenty2

V - valentine card designer


----------



## dotty999

W - warden


----------



## poochee

X - Xerox Operator


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yellow submarine captain


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

A - assistant manager


----------



## Gr3iz

B - ballroom dancing instructor


----------



## plodr

C - car dealer


----------



## poochee

D - Dental Hygienist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electrical engineer


----------



## poochee

F - Fashion Model


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Google administrator


----------



## poochee

H - History Professor


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intern


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jack-of-all-trades


----------



## 2twenty2

K - King


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lumberjack


----------



## poochee

M - Marriage Counselor


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nurse staffing coordinator


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Orthodox priest


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Patent lawyer


----------



## poochee

Q - Quality Control Coordinator


----------



## Gr3iz

R - ramp agent


----------



## plodr

S - surveyor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - TV star


----------



## poochee

U - Usher


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vintner


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water filter installer


----------



## poochee

X - Xylophonist


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yellowstone Park ranger


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zulu warrior


----------



## plodr

A - architect


----------



## 2twenty2

B - brick layer


----------



## Gr3iz

C - CEO


----------



## poochee

D - Dermatologist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - economist


----------



## 2twenty2

F - forest ranger


----------



## poochee

G - Geologist


----------



## Gr3iz

H - home builder


----------



## poochee

I - Industrial Engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jail guard


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas Governor


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lieutenant


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mover


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nail gun operator


----------



## dotty999

O - Optometrist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - parent

P - plant manager


----------



## dotty999

parent isn't an occupation, they don't get paid for looking after their kids


----------



## 2twenty2

darn. I can't sneak anything past you. 

every time i try to cheat i get caught.


----------



## poochee

Q - Quality Control Coordinator


----------



## poochee

knucklehead said:


> darn. I can't sneak anything past you.
> 
> every time i try to cheat i get caught.


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rapper


----------



## poochee

S - Service Station Attendant


----------



## Gr3iz

T - transmission mechanic


----------



## poochee

U - Urban Planner


----------



## Gr3iz

V - villain


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> parent isn't an occupation, *they don't get paid* for looking after their kids


The more I thought about this I have to disagree. The country I live in, if you are a parent you get a monthly cheque from the government. It used to be called Baby Bonus but now has a different name. So technically in my country a parent does get paid. Although having said that I realize that not all governments do that. Oh also the pension plan provided by the government also takes parenting into consideration.


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Writer


----------



## plodr

X - xerox machine salesman


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yam grower


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zither player


----------



## dotty999

A - Architect


----------



## 2twenty2

B - boxer


----------



## poochee

C - Cleric


----------



## 2twenty2

D - deep sea diver


----------



## poochee

E - Executive Secretary


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flight attendant


----------



## poochee

G - Glass Blower


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Horse breeder


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice man


----------



## poochee

J - Jailer


----------



## plodr

K - knitting machine operator


----------



## 2twenty2

L - long shore-man


----------



## poochee

M- Marriage Counselor


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nine to five office worker


----------



## Gr3iz

O - occultist


----------



## poochee

P - Plastic Surgeon


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quality control expert


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## poochee

S - Stenographer


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tin smith


----------



## plodr

U - usher


----------



## Gr3iz

V - village idiot


----------



## poochee

W - Wholesale Buyer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated model


----------



## poochee

Y - Yeast Distiller


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zookeeper


----------



## poochee

A - Air Traffic Controller


----------



## plodr

B - barber


----------



## Gr3iz

C - co-pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drone pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

Wrong game, Poochee! ;-)

E - electrician


----------



## poochee

Gr3iz said:


> Wrong game, Poochee! ;-)
> 
> E - electrician


----------



## poochee

F - Firefighter


----------



## 2twenty2

G - goose breeder


----------



## Gr3iz

H - halfback


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Intel CEO


----------



## dotty999

J - Janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kazoo player


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## poochee

M - Middle School Teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nissan dealer


----------



## poochee

O - Optometrist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pet groomer


----------



## poochee

Q - Quality Inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

R - road side assistance provider


----------



## plodr

S - stuntman


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tractor mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Valet


----------



## poochee

W - Weather Observer


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone musician


----------



## poochee

Y - Yodeler


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zulu witch doctor


----------



## poochee

A - Aircraft Examiner


----------



## Gr3iz

B - butcher


----------



## 2twenty2

C - choo choo charlies manager


----------



## dotty999

D - drummer


----------



## 2twenty2

E - election campaign manager


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## poochee

G - Gas Plant Operator


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hog farmer


----------



## poochee

I - Inspector General


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jack-hammer operator


----------



## plodr

K - knife maker


----------



## 2twenty2

L - linguist


----------



## Gr3iz

M - merchant


----------



## poochee

N - Narcotics Investigator


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oncologist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - peanut farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarry worker


----------



## poochee

R - Radiolgist


----------



## Gr3iz

S - social worker


----------



## 2twenty2

T - TTC manager


----------



## poochee

U - Utility Meter Reader


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Vietnamese interpreter


----------



## Gr3iz

W - waitress


----------



## poochee

X - X-ray File Clerk


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yeoman


----------



## plodr

Z - zither player


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astronaut


----------



## poochee

B - Biology Professor


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chef


----------



## Gr3iz

D - doorman


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Emporium proprietor


----------



## Gr3iz

F - ferret breeder


----------



## 2twenty2

G - goose breeder


----------



## dotty999

H - horticulturist


----------



## poochee

I - Insurance Claims Adjuster


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## poochee

K - Kindergarten Teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lunch room lady


----------



## poochee

M - Miner


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NHL goalie


----------



## Gr3iz

O - optometrist


----------



## plodr

P - plumber


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quilter


----------



## poochee

R - Referee


----------



## 2twenty2

S - shaman


----------



## Gr3iz

T - typesetter


----------



## poochee

U - Unemployment Inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Volley Ball coach


----------



## poochee

W - Welfare Eligibility Worker


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox tech support person


----------



## poochee

Y - Yarn Cleaner


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zucchini farmer


----------



## poochee

A - Airline Flight Attendant


----------



## plodr

B - Border Patrol Officer


----------



## poochee

C - Copy Writer


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Drill operator


----------



## poochee

E - Electrical Engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Fujitsu instructor


----------



## poochee

G - Graduate Teaching Assistant


----------



## plodr

H - hotel clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice cream man


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knife and scissors sharpener


----------



## poochee

L - Locomotive Engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - millionaire


----------



## poochee

N - Navigator


----------



## 2twenty2

O - onion farmer


----------



## poochee

P - Pharmacist


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quack


----------



## poochee

R - Reporter


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Surfer


----------



## poochee

T - Tour Guide


----------



## 2twenty2

U - university professor


----------



## poochee

V - Voice Pathologist


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wiener maker


----------



## plodr

X - xlarge model


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yeoman


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alaska State Governor


----------



## dotty999

B - Butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cobbler


----------



## poochee

D - Door To Door Salesmen


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Edmonton mayor


----------



## poochee

F - Fish & Game Warden


----------



## Gr3iz

G - game warden


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hockey coach


----------



## Gr3iz

I - instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jockey


----------



## plodr

K - knife thrower


----------



## poochee

L - Laundress


----------



## Gr3iz

M - maid


----------



## poochee

N - Numerical Tool Programmer


----------



## Gr3iz

O - obstetrician


----------



## poochee

P - Pediatric Dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiz show host


----------



## 2twenty2

R - road maintenance worker


----------



## poochee

S - School Psychologist


----------



## Gr3iz

T - traffic cop


----------



## plodr

U - usher


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volleyball player


----------



## poochee

W - Waitress


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie starlet


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yew grower


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Veterinarian


----------



## 2twenty2

A - AHL coach


----------



## poochee

B - Border Patrol Agent


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CFL linebacker


----------



## poochee

D - Detective


----------



## Gr3iz

E - ensign


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flight attendant


----------



## poochee

G - Glass Blower


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hooters waitress


----------



## poochee

I - Insulation Installer


----------



## plodr

J - junk dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knee surgeon


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lincoln dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mazda mechanic


----------



## 2twenty2

N - neon sign installer


----------



## Gr3iz

O - ornithologist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - police chief


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quest leader


----------



## poochee

R - Real Estate Lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - salt miner


----------



## poochee

T - Textile Designer


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undercover agent


----------



## poochee

V - Video Engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water polo coach


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox field service tech


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yodeler


----------



## poochee

Z - Zipper Trimmer


----------



## 2twenty2

A - AAA tow truck driver


----------



## poochee

B - basso


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cab driver


----------



## 2twenty2

D - ditch digger


----------



## Gr3iz

E - English teacher


----------



## poochee

F - Fire Investigator


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gardener


----------



## poochee

H - Home Economist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - interior decorator


----------



## plodr

J - Juke Box filler (I assume someone takes the old CDs out and puts in new ones)


----------



## poochee

K - Kindergarten Teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

L - language therapist


----------



## poochee

M - Motorboat Mechanic


----------



## 2twenty2

N - night clerk


----------



## plodr

O - Opera singer


----------



## poochee

P- Probation Officer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## poochee

R - Radio Announcer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - shoe salesperson


----------



## Gr3iz

T - telemarketer


----------



## poochee

U - Unemployment Inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

V - volley ball coach


----------



## dotty999

W - warden


----------



## poochee

X - Xcelsius Consultant


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yugoslavia President


----------



## poochee

W - Water Pollution Control Inspector


----------



## plodr

hmm, Y followed by W

let me tackle Z
Z - Zoning Inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

A - alfalfa farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - butcher


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cauliflower farmer


----------



## poochee

D - Dairy Technologist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - exotic dancer


----------



## poochee

F - Foreign Language Teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gardener


----------



## poochee

H - Housekeeper


----------



## Gr3iz

I - IRS agent


----------



## 2twenty2

J - janitor


----------



## poochee

K - Kennel Hand.


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lettuce grower


----------



## poochee

M - Mapping Technician


----------



## plodr

N - nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orthopedist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - painter


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - queen


----------



## poochee

R - Railroad Yardmaster


----------



## 2twenty2

S - singer


----------



## Gr3iz

T - televangelist


----------



## 2twenty2

U - US President


----------



## poochee

V - Veterinary Assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

W - water boy


----------



## 2twenty2

X - Xylophonist


----------



## poochee

Y - Young Adult Librarian


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zip tie maker


----------



## Gr3iz

A - aquarium designer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - baby sitter


----------



## plodr

C - choreographer


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dog trainer


----------



## poochee

E - Employee Training Instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

F - firefox coder


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grape stomper


----------



## 2twenty2

H - history teacher


----------



## poochee

I - Industrial Arts Teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jungle explorer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king's guardsman


----------



## 2twenty2

L - longshoreman


----------



## poochee

M - Medical Secretary


----------



## Gr3iz

N - night court bailiff


----------



## poochee

O - Operating Engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paleontologist


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartermaster


----------



## Gr3iz

R - runner


----------



## 2twenty2

S - shaper operator


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trigonometry professor


----------



## plodr

U - unicycle performer


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vintner


----------



## poochee

W- Wholesale Buyer


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophonist


----------



## poochee

Y - Yard Assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

A - arbitrator


----------



## Gr3iz

B - barkeep


----------



## 2twenty2

C - car jockey


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dry cleaner


----------



## 2twenty2

E - ears, nose, throat doctor


----------



## Gr3iz

F - FCC chairman


----------



## poochee

G - Golf Course Superintendent


----------



## 2twenty2

H - honey collector


----------



## poochee

I - Interior Designer


----------



## plodr

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kitkat maker


----------



## poochee

L - Logging Tractor Operator


----------



## Gr3iz

M - machinist


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NHL defence-man


----------



## poochee

O - Oral Surgeon


----------



## 2twenty2

P - psychologist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quail rancher


----------



## 2twenty2

R - retail sales person


----------



## Gr3iz

S - soldier


----------



## poochee

T - Tailor


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U-Haul franchise owner


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valet parking attendant


----------



## plodr

W - waiter


----------



## 2twenty2

W - west virginia senator


----------



## poochee

*Xamarin developer*
X - Xamarin Developer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - year book publisher


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zero-day malware writer


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alabama senator


----------



## poochee

B - Bank Examiner


----------



## plodr

C - College President


----------



## 2twenty2

D - department store employee


----------



## poochee

E - Electric Motor Mechanic


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fax machine technician


----------



## poochee

G - Government Budget Analyst


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for haberdasher


----------



## poochee

I - Industrial Waste Inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jeweler


----------



## plodr

K - key maker


----------



## poochee

L - Legislative Assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

M - magistrate


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orange picker


----------



## poochee

P - Publicist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - QA inspector


----------



## poochee

R - Rap Musician


----------



## 2twenty2

S - slot machine technician


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tree surgeon


----------



## plodr

U - understudy


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vivisectionist


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wool exporter


----------



## poochee

X - Xml-xsl Developer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yukon premier


----------



## poochee

Z - Zamboni Driver

I like you new Avatar.


----------



## Gr3iz

A - assistant coach


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bobby


----------



## Gr3iz

C - constable


----------



## poochee

D - Door To Door Salesmen


----------



## 2twenty2

E - election return officer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fisherman


----------



## poochee

G - Ghost Writer


----------



## 2twenty2

H - horticulturist


----------



## poochee

B - Baker


----------



## 2twenty2

poochee said:


> B - Baker




Try again


----------



## Gr3iz

How about:
I - Indian chief


----------



## 2twenty2

J - junk dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kick boxer


----------



## plodr

L - landscaper


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mortician


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NLL goalie


----------



## dotty999

O - Operator


----------



## poochee

P - Paralegal


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry foreman


----------



## 2twenty2

R - regent


----------



## Gr3iz

S - senior VP


----------



## 2twenty2

T - thyme exporter


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Utah governor


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Virginia senator


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wash woman


----------



## poochee

X - X-ray Floater


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - youth counselor


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Veterinarian Assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astronaut


----------



## poochee

B - ballet dancer


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chancellor


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drummer


----------



## poochee

E - Exercise Physiologist


----------



## Gr3iz

F - forester


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grounds keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hollywood agent


----------



## 2twenty2

I - interpreter


----------



## Gr3iz

J - juggler


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Knife thrower


----------



## plodr

L - limousine driver


----------



## 2twenty2

M - missionary


----------



## poochee

N - Naval Officer


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oboe player


----------



## plodr

P - playwright


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartet member


----------



## poochee

R - Refuse Collector


----------



## 2twenty2

S - senior adviser


----------



## dotty999

T - therapist


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Upper house senator


----------



## Gr3iz

V - villain


----------



## poochee

W - Weather Observer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Ray technician


----------



## poochee

Y - Youth Pastor


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## poochee

A - Admiralty Lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Barrister


----------



## poochee

C - Carpenter


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Deputy


----------



## Gr3iz

E - efficiency expert


----------



## poochee

F - Factory Layout Engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Gallery curator


----------



## Gr3iz

H - health inspector


----------



## poochee

I - Interpreter for the Hearing Impaired


----------



## plodr

J - jeweler


----------



## poochee

K - Kosher Inspector


----------



## dotty999

L - Lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - malware coder


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## 2twenty2

O - onion grower


----------



## dotty999

P - Printer


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quality control manager


----------



## dotty999

R - Reporter


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Sanitation supervisor


----------



## dotty999

T - Tailor


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Underwater explorer


----------



## dotty999

V - Verger


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Water park designer


----------



## dotty999

X - Xmas tree grower


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yardman


----------



## plodr

Z - zoologist


----------



## poochee

A - Anthropologist


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bose speaker designer


----------



## poochee

C - Craft Artist


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Dictator


----------



## poochee

E - Electrical Drafter


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Fire Marshal


----------



## Gr3iz

G - galleon rower


----------



## plodr

H - Harbor master


----------



## Gr3iz

I - industrialist


----------



## poochee

J - Janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kansas City mayor


----------



## TiffanyS68

L-linguist


----------



## poochee

M - Marriage Counselor


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nutritionist


----------



## poochee

O - Oceanographic Assistant


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Professor


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartermaster


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Royal guard


----------



## poochee

S - Senator


----------



## plodr

T - taxi driver


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Virginia City Mayor


----------



## poochee

W - Warehouse Stock Clerk


----------



## 2twenty2

X - X-Treme sport announcer


----------



## poochee

Y - Yellow Cab Driver


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zorro actor


----------



## Gr3iz

A - acupuncturist


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chamber maid


----------



## dotty999

D - dog trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - ethics compliance officer


----------



## poochee

F - Foreign Service Officer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - guide


----------



## poochee

H - Highway Patrol Pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice cream man


----------



## poochee

J - Job Analyst


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kindergarten teacher's aide


----------



## poochee

L - Latin Teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mathematician


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NHL trainer


----------



## plodr

O - oculist


----------



## dotty999

P - porter


----------



## poochee

Q - Quarry Worker


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Radiologist


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sociologist


----------



## poochee

T - Town Clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Underwriter Labs engineer


----------



## poochee

V - Veterinarian


----------



## dotty999

W - Web designer


----------



## plodr

X - X Ray technician


----------



## poochee

Y - Yacht Salesman


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## dotty999

A - acrobat


----------



## Gr3iz

B - baker


----------



## dotty999

C - carter


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Dentist


----------



## dotty999

E - Editor


----------



## poochee

F - Fence Installer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - G string designer


----------



## dotty999

H - Herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - interior decorator


----------



## dotty999

J - Janitor

Hi Mark! going for a game of tennis shortly!


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kentucky governor

Sounds like a good stress reliever! Good luck!


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Little Rock mayor


----------



## poochee

M - Meat Packers


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Newfoundland premier


----------



## poochee

O - Operator


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Pennsylvania governor


----------



## poochee

Q - Quality Control Inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

R - regional director


----------



## poochee

S - Singer


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tanner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Venetian blind installer


----------



## dotty999

W - Window Dresser


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xenobiologist


----------



## plodr

Y - yeoman


----------



## dotty999

Z - Zookeeper


----------



## poochee

A - Adjustment Clerk


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bill collector


----------



## poochee

C - Coatroom Attendant


----------



## plodr

D - dog groomer


----------



## 2twenty2

*E - East Side Marios waiter*


----------



## poochee

F - Furniture Store Manager


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Georgia Tech professor


----------



## poochee

H - Hydraulic Engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Intelligence officer


----------



## poochee

J - Janitor


----------



## dotty999

K - kickboxer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lithographer


----------



## poochee

M - Missing Person Investigator


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Native American Chief


----------



## poochee

O - Orthodontist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - prenatal care worker


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry foreman


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rental manager


----------



## poochee

S - Social Worker


----------



## 2twenty2

T - truck driver


----------



## Gr3iz

U - urologist


----------



## plodr

V - valve maker


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter


----------



## 2twenty2

X - Xtreme sports competitor


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - youth pastor


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zeppelin mechanic


----------



## poochee

A - Admiralty Lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Band leader


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clarinet player


----------



## poochee

D - Decorator


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elected official


----------



## 2twenty2

F - freelance photographer


----------



## plodr

G - garage attendant


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hiking guide


----------



## Gr3iz

I - irrigation specialist


----------



## 2twenty2

J - justice of the peace


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas State Police officer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Louisiana State Trooper


----------



## Gr3iz

M - maintenance worker


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NBA forward


----------



## dotty999

O - Optometrist


----------



## poochee

P - Pharmacy Aides


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quid pro quo lawyer


----------



## poochee

R - Radiologist


----------



## 2twenty2

S - store manager


----------



## poochee

T - Taxidermist


----------



## 2twenty2

U - utility attendant


----------



## poochee

V - Voice Pathologist


----------



## Gr3iz

W - water polo player


----------



## dotty999

X - Xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yacht skipper


----------



## dotty999

Z - Zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - alchemist


----------



## poochee

B - Bartender


----------



## dotty999

B - Bartender


----------



## Gr3iz

Now who needs to be quicker? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

oh heck! 

C - Clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dump truck driver


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - filmmaker


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hotel clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

I - investigator


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knave


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mail carrier


----------



## dotty999

N - naval officer


----------



## Gr3iz

O - over-the-road truck driver


----------



## dotty999

P - police officer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quantum physicist


----------



## dotty999

R - radio broadcaster


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sign painter


----------



## plodr

T - traffic cop


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undersecretary


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## Gr3iz

W - waitress


----------



## poochee

X - X - ray Prepper


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - YMCA director


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zamboni mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astronaut


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bounty hunter


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cowpoke


----------



## poochee

D - Dry Wall Installer


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electrician


----------



## poochee

F - Fire Inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glazier


----------



## plodr

H- hour glass maker


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Intel engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

J - junk dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

K - killer klown actor


----------



## dotty999

L = lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mariner


----------



## poochee

N - Nuclear Technician


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oncologist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Police Chief


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rail-road engineer


----------



## dotty999

S - surgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

T - televangelist


----------



## plodr

U - usher


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volleyball player


----------



## dotty999

W - wardrobe assistant


----------



## 2twenty2

X - Xtreme sports announcer


----------



## dotty999

Y - Youth worker


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zeppelin pilot


----------



## dotty999

A - Artist


----------



## 2twenty2

B - boat builder


----------



## poochee

C - Carpenter's Assistant


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Doctor


----------



## Gr3iz

E - economist


----------



## 2twenty2

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - graphic artist


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Historian


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Ikea salesman


----------



## plodr

J - Judge


----------



## Gr3iz

K - killer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lily grower


----------



## Gr3iz

M - manager-in-training


----------



## 2twenty2

N - neurosurgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

O - ophthalmologist


----------



## poochee

P - Pathologist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## poochee

R - Recreation Leader


----------



## dotty999

S -Stylist


----------



## poochee

T - Tree Trimmer


----------



## dotty999

U - Usher


----------



## poochee

V - Vending Machine Mechanic


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Welder


----------



## poochee

X - XML Developer


----------



## plodr

Y - Yoga instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zeppelin designer


----------



## poochee

A - Air Crew Officer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - builder


----------



## poochee

C - Casino Cage Worker


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dry clean manager


----------



## poochee

E - Employee Benefits Analyst


----------



## 2twenty2

F - financial advisor


----------



## poochee

G - Graduate Teaching Assistant


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hotel hostess


----------



## poochee

I - Industrial Arts Teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jazz musician


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king


----------



## poochee

L - Land Surveyor


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mattel plant manager


----------



## plodr

N - nurse


----------



## 2twenty2

O - OPP officer


----------



## poochee

P - Patent Lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartermaster


----------



## poochee

R - Rancher


----------



## 2twenty2

S - swim instructor


----------



## poochee

T - Technical Illustrator


----------



## 2twenty2

U - USA president


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## plodr

W - warehouse supervisor


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yard keeper


----------



## dotty999

Z - Zookeeper


----------



## 2twenty2

A - actor


----------



## poochee

B - Baseball Player


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CHL goaltender


----------



## poochee

D - Dentist


----------



## 2twenty2

E - east coast Coast Guard


----------



## plodr

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - general


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hotel proprietor


----------



## Gr3iz

I - independent filmmaker


----------



## poochee

J - Janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kickstarter CEO


----------



## poochee

L - Lab Technician


----------



## Gr3iz

M - matchmaker


----------



## poochee

N - Nursing Professor


----------



## 2twenty2

_P - prison warden_


----------



## Gr3iz

Knucklehead? You got something against "O"? ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

ooooops. havin a senior moment I guess.


----------



## Gr3iz

O - optician

Please proceed to "Q" ... ;-)


----------



## plodr

Q - Quartet member


----------



## 2twenty2

R - roofer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - skydiver


----------



## 2twenty2

T- tin smith


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UCLA professor


----------



## 2twenty2

V - veterans affairs minister


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestler


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XXX porn star


----------



## poochee

Y - Yard Worker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## poochee

A - Agricultural Equipment Operator


----------



## Gr3iz

B - basketball player


----------



## poochee

C - Chef


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drummer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - ecologist


----------



## poochee

F - Financial Analyst


----------



## Gr3iz

G - golf instructor


----------



## poochee

H - Hair Dresser


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indian scout


----------



## poochee

J - Jazz Musician


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Knight


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lighting technician


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Magician


----------



## Gr3iz

N - National Guardsman


----------



## plodr

O - opera singer


----------



## poochee

P - Pharmacy Technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartet singer


----------



## poochee

R - Reservation Ticket Agent


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Sewage disposal truck driver


----------



## Gr3iz

T - telephone company lineman


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undertaker


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## poochee

W -Watch Repairer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xenobiologist


----------



## poochee

Y - Youth Minister


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoologist


----------



## plodr

A - auto mechanic


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Boston mayor


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chair cushion stuffer


----------



## 2twenty2

D - democrat senator


----------



## dotty999

E - engine driver


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flight attendant


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gardener


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hooker


----------



## 2twenty2

I - insulation installer


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jackhammer operator


----------



## poochee

K - Kiln Operator


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lincoln sales rep


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mother


----------



## plodr

N - newspaper reporter


----------



## poochee

O - Opera singer


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Portland mayor


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - question writer for quiz show


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## poochee

S - Sociologist


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Tulsa city planner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - urban developer


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Vermont governor


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wino


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone repairman


----------



## plodr

Y - yogurt maker


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - angler


----------



## poochee

B - Baptist Minister


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clinician


----------



## plodr

D - drone operator


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electrical engineer


----------



## poochee

F - Factory Worker


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glassblower


----------



## 2twenty2

H - history researcher


----------



## poochee

I - Industrial Therapist


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Joliet prison guard


----------



## dotty999

K - Kitchen assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

L - landlord


----------



## 2twenty2

M - michigan state trooper


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nevada Gaming Commissioner


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Ohio state governor


----------



## dotty999

P - Porter


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - question writer for game show


----------



## dotty999

R - ratcatcher


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Singapore police officer


----------



## dotty999

T - tutor


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UCLA Provost


----------



## dotty999

V - Verger


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water slide designer


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yeoman


----------



## dotty999

Z - Zoologist


----------



## poochee

A - Aerospace Engineer


----------



## dotty999

B - Butler


----------



## poochee

C - Car Dealer


----------



## dotty999

D - Drover


----------



## poochee

E - Electronic Inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farrier


----------



## poochee

G - Geologist


----------



## Gr3iz

H - harpooner


----------



## poochee

I - Insurance Lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jetsons voice actor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knight


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Louisiana governor


----------



## plodr

M - Major League baseball player


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NHL coach


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Operations Manager


----------



## 2twenty2

P - plastic surgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - QC inspector


----------



## dotty999

R - Rent Collector


----------



## Gr3iz

S - system administrator


----------



## 2twenty2

T - truant officer


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vermont law school professor


----------



## poochee

W - Waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Games announcer


----------



## plodr

Y - yoyo maker


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zorro actor


----------



## Gr3iz

A - acupuncturist


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bobby


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chaplain


----------



## 2twenty2

D - ditch digger


----------



## poochee

E - Elevator Operator


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Friar


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grave digger


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hair stylist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - immigration agent


----------



## 2twenty2

J - judge


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kentucky congressman


----------



## 2twenty2

L - letter carrier


----------



## Gr3iz

M - millwright


----------



## dotty999

N - Newsagent


----------



## 2twenty2

O - organizer


----------



## dotty999

P - parson


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen's guards


----------



## dotty999

R - Registrar


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sanatorium director


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## poochee

U - Ultrasound Technologist


----------



## dotty999

V - Verger


----------



## poochee

W - Warehouse Stock Clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Men creator


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yardman


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zip line tester


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alabama governor


----------



## Gr3iz

B - banjo player


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CityTV news anchor


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dressmaker


----------



## poochee

E - Engineering Professor


----------



## Gr3iz

F - forest ranger


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Gin maker


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Honda dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Iron man actor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Japanese businessman


----------



## poochee

K - Key Maker


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lathe operator


----------



## Gr3iz

M - marketing manager


----------



## dotty999

N - newsagent


----------



## Gr3iz

O - ophthalmologist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pathologist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quantum physicist


----------



## plodr

R - Radio announcer


----------



## dotty999

S - Solicitor


----------



## 2twenty2

T - theologian


----------



## poochee

U - Underwriter


----------



## 2twenty2

V - veterinarian


----------



## Gr3iz

W - waitress


----------



## poochee

X - X-ray Technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yeti hunter


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - aquanaut


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Backup goalie


----------



## poochee

C - Child Care Worker


----------



## 2twenty2

D - DVD label artist


----------



## plodr

E - entomologist


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fletcher


----------



## poochee

G - Geologist


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hockey annalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - intelligence officer


----------



## poochee

J - Job Printer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kennel keeper


----------



## poochee

L - Lithographer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - miner


----------



## poochee

N - Nursing Professor


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orbital payload specialist


----------



## poochee

P - Pharmaceutical Salesperson


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quarterback


----------



## plodr

R - Realtor


----------



## 2twenty2

S - slot machine programmer


----------



## dotty999

T - telephonist


----------



## poochee

U - Upholsterer


----------



## 2twenty2

V - valet


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writer


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone band member


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## plodr

Z - zinc miner


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astrophysicist


----------



## 2twenty2

B - basket weaver


----------



## poochee

C - Chocolatier


----------



## 2twenty2

D - door installer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - employee


----------



## poochee

F - Farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grocer


----------



## plodr

H - helicopter pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice cream man


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jail guard


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knife sharpener


----------



## dotty999

L - Lawyer


----------



## poochee

M - Marriage Counselor


----------



## dotty999

N - Newsagent


----------



## 2twenty2

O - office cleaner


----------



## dotty999

P - practitioner


----------



## poochee

Q - Quality Control Inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

R - researcher


----------



## dotty999

S - Stenographer


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tight rope walker


----------



## dotty999

U - Underwriter


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vintner


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestling coach


----------



## poochee

X - X-Ray File Clerk


----------



## plodr

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zookeeper


----------



## 2twenty2

A - acrobat


----------



## poochee

B - Boxer


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clown


----------



## poochee

D - Desktop Publishing Specialist


----------



## 2twenty2

E - election campaign manager


----------



## poochee

F - Fashion Artist


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Marshal


----------



## plodr

H - hot air balloon owner


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Intel engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jujitsu instructor


----------



## poochee

K - Kinesiologist.


----------



## 2twenty2

L - linoleum installer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - master chef


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nigeria president


----------



## poochee

O - Overhead Door Installer


----------



## 2twenty2

P - palm reader


----------



## poochee

Q - Quality Control Engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

R - radiologist


----------



## Gr3iz

S - spokesman


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tin smith


----------



## poochee

U - Urban Planner


----------



## 2twenty2

V - viceroy


----------



## poochee

W - Wholesale Buyer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xanth author


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - year book designer


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Veterinarian


----------



## 2twenty2

A - aviation researcher


----------



## poochee

B - Bar Tender


----------



## plodr

C - carpenter


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dragon boat builder


----------



## poochee

E - English Language Professor


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire arms dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gastroenterologist


----------



## poochee

H - Home Appliance Installer


----------



## 2twenty2

I - iron worker


----------



## poochee

J - Job Analyst


----------



## dotty999

K - Keeper


----------



## 2twenty2

L - looney toons director


----------



## dotty999

M - Movie maker


----------



## poochee

N - Naval Officer


----------



## 2twenty2

O - organist


----------



## poochee

P - Police Artist


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - recording artist


----------



## dotty999

S - sports presenter


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transport truck driver


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vacation planner


----------



## 2twenty2

W - warrant officer


----------



## dotty999

X - xray runner


----------



## poochee

Y - Yeoman


----------



## dotty999

Z - Zed bed tester


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alaska state trooper


----------



## dotty999

B - Butler, very british doncha know


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Countess


----------



## poochee

D - Dame


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Georgia state governor


----------



## plodr

H - Hawaii customs official


----------



## dotty999

I - Inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

J - juicy fruit gum machine operator


----------



## dotty999

K - kilt maker


----------



## Gr3iz

L - linebacker

We seem to have lost an "F" somewhere along the way ... ;-)


----------



## plodr

F - fencing instructor

M - model


----------



## 2twenty2

N - night watchman


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oarsman 

Thanks Liz! I feel better now ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

P - Pensions Officer


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quality control technician


----------



## poochee

R - Radio Announcer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sportscaster


----------



## plodr

T - tobacco farmer (we have quite a few in Lancaster Co., PA)

Me too, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

U - USAF pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

V - v2 rocket designer


----------



## poochee

W - Wildlife Control Agent


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-ray technician


----------



## poochee

Y - Youth Counselor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## poochee

A - Airport Design Engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - burglar


----------



## poochee

C - Caption Writer


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dump truck driver


----------



## poochee

E - Elevator Operator


----------



## 2twenty2

F - firefighter


----------



## plodr

G - green grocer


----------



## dotty999

H - horticulturist


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Intel quality control inspector


----------



## dotty999

J - Judge, my fave is Judge Judy!


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> J - Judge, my fave is Judge Judy!




K - knight (in shinning armour)


----------



## dotty999

L - landlord

I'd love one of those knights!


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> I'd love one of those knights!












M - magistrate


----------



## dotty999

I feel a swoon coming on!

Nanny


----------



## 2twenty2

O - ostrich rancher


----------



## poochee

P - Poet


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quantum physics scientist


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rocket scientist


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Saskatchewan premier


----------



## dotty999

T - Tailor


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uganda president


----------



## dotty999

V - van driver


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Welland mayor


----------



## dotty999

X - Xray technician


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yukon guide


----------



## dotty999

Z - Zed bed salesman


----------



## plodr

A - apple grower


----------



## dotty999

B - Butler


----------



## 2twenty2

C - child care worker


----------



## dotty999

D - drover


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electrician


----------



## poochee

F - Fabric Patternmaker


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Central Station ticket seller


----------



## dotty999

H - Herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - investigator


----------



## dotty999

J - junior doctor


----------



## plodr

K - kitchen cabinet maker


----------



## dotty999

L - Lawyer


----------



## poochee

M - Mayor


----------



## Gr3iz

N - narrator


----------



## poochee

O - Orthodontic Assistant


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Pennsylvania legislator


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quaker farmer


----------



## plodr

R - radio announcer


----------



## poochee

S - Set Designer


----------



## Gr3iz

T - typesetter


----------



## plodr

U - umpire's mask


----------



## poochee

V - Veterinarian


----------



## dotty999

W - Washing machine repairman


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone sales rep


----------



## poochee

Y - Yard Truck Driver


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## poochee

A - Administrative Assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bat boy


----------



## dotty999

C - carpenter


----------



## plodr

D - doctor


----------



## poochee

E - English Teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flight instructor


----------



## plodr

G - garbage man


----------



## dotty999

H - Hairdresser


----------



## poochee

I - Insurance Underwriter


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jet ski instructor


----------



## dotty999

K - kickboxer


----------



## poochee

L - Locomotive Engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mud wrestler


----------



## poochee

N - Nuclear Technician


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oolong farmer


----------



## plodr

P - politician


----------



## dotty999

Q - Quarryman


----------



## 2twenty2

R - robber


----------



## dotty999

S - soldier


----------



## poochee

T - Teacher of the Blind


----------



## dotty999

U - Usher


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vitamin salesman


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox engineer


----------



## plodr

Y - Yodeler


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zookeeper


----------



## dotty999

A - Author


----------



## Gr3iz

B - belly dancer


----------



## poochee

C - Cellist


----------



## dotty999

D - Dentist


----------



## poochee

E - Engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - food specialist


----------



## dotty999

G - Guard


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hip hop singer


----------



## dotty999

I - Ice cream vendor


----------



## poochee

J - Jailer


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Krispy Kreme vendor


----------



## dotty999

L - Lawyer


----------



## poochee

M - Machnist


----------



## dotty999

N - Nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orange grower


----------



## dotty999

P - priest


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## dotty999

R - rent collector


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stuntman


----------



## dotty999

T - tutor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## poochee

W - Watch Repairer


----------



## plodr

X - Xmas card designer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yacht skipper


----------



## poochee

Z - Zitherist


----------



## plodr

A - animal trainer


----------



## poochee

B - Bailiff


----------



## dotty999

C - Court Official


----------



## poochee

D - Drover


----------



## Tanis

E - Entomologist


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flea market vendor


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gas station attendant


----------



## dotty999

H - Human Resource officer


----------



## Gr3iz

I - investor


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## poochee

K - Kilner


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lunch lady


----------



## plodr

M - Manager


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Namibia president


----------



## poochee

O - Optometrist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Phantom of the opera performer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartermaster


----------



## plodr

R - repairman


----------



## 2twenty2

S - South Dakota governor


----------



## poochee

T - Teacher


----------



## dotty999

U - Usherette


----------



## poochee

V - Vintner


----------



## 2twenty2

W - war correspondent


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xenobiologist


----------



## poochee

Y - Yacht Salesman


----------



## plodr

Z - Zoot suit collector


----------



## poochee

A - Assayer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - boom box designer


----------



## Gr3iz

C - card dealer


----------



## dotty999

D - director


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elf


----------



## poochee

F - Forger


----------



## plodr

G - gardener


----------



## dotty999

H - human resource officer


----------



## Gr3iz

I - inside trader


----------



## dotty999

J - judge


----------



## poochee

K - Knoller


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Louisiana governor


----------



## Gr3iz

M - missile guidance engineer


----------



## plodr

N - Notary Public


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oculist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - publicist


----------



## poochee

Q - Quilter


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Royal Air Force pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

S - surgeon


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Gr3iz

T - talent scout


----------



## poochee

U - Ultrasound Technologist


----------



## 2twenty2

V - visitor receptionist


----------



## poochee

W - Waitress


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox technician


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn manufacturer


----------



## poochee

Z - Zincographer


----------



## plodr

A - Air Traffic controller


----------



## 2twenty2

B - beach life guard


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cattle rustler

Hey knucklehead!


----------



## dotty999

D - drover


----------



## poochee

E - Entertainer


----------



## dotty999

F - Farrier


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Gr3iz

G - Grand Canyon guide


----------



## poochee

H - Historian


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intelligence officer


----------



## dotty999

J - journalist


----------



## plodr

K - knitting instructor


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mystery writer


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## 2twenty2

O - OPP officer


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quarter horse breeder


----------



## dotty999

R - roofer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - satellite dish installer


----------



## dotty999

T - tutor


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2 drummer


----------



## poochee

V - Vendor


----------



## Gr3iz

W - whiskey brewer


----------



## 2twenty2

X - Xtreme Sports Announcer


----------



## poochee

Y - Yardman


----------



## dotty999

Z - Zoologist


----------



## poochee

A - Administrative Law Judge


----------



## dotty999

B - Barber


----------



## 2twenty2

C - coal miner


----------



## poochee

D - Dog Trainer


----------



## plodr

E - Emergency Response Tech


----------



## poochee

F - Fish Hatchery Specialist


----------



## 2twenty2

G - general contractor


----------



## Gr3iz

H - house painter


----------



## 2twenty2

I - injection mold operator


----------



## Gr3iz

J - journalist


----------



## plodr

K - King


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lighthouse keeper


----------



## poochee

M - Marking Clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nurse's aide


----------



## dotty999

O - operator


----------



## 2twenty2

P - punter


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## poochee

R - Radiologist


----------



## 2twenty2

S - spy


----------



## Gr3iz

T - toolmaker


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UHF magazine editor


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valet parking attendant


----------



## plodr

W -writer


----------



## poochee

X - X-ray Technician


----------



## 2twenty2

Good day everyone

Y - yak herder


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist

Merry Christmas Eve all!


----------



## poochee

A - Aircraft Assembler


----------



## plodr

B - bartender


----------



## poochee

C - Caretaker


----------



## 2twenty2

*Happy Holidays Mark*

D - Doorman


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elected official

Merry Christmas knucklehead!


----------



## poochee

F - Fry Cook


----------



## plodr

G - gift wrapper


----------



## 2twenty2

*Hope everyone enjoyed their **Christmas* 

H - hopper


----------



## poochee

I - Interior Designer


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jeweler


----------



## poochee

K - Knitter


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lithographer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mariner


----------



## poochee

N - Naval Officer


----------



## plodr

O - ombudsman


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pool hall attendant


----------



## poochee

Q - Quarry Worker


----------



## 2twenty2

R - robber


----------



## Gr3iz

S - social secretary


----------



## 2twenty2

T - troop carrier driver


----------



## plodr

U - upholsterer


----------



## poochee

V - Valet


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wool exporter


----------



## poochee

X - Xylotomist


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yam farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zebra trainer


----------



## plodr

A - arborist


----------



## 2twenty2

B - botanist


----------



## poochee

C - Cartoonist


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dating site administrator


----------



## Gr3iz

E - environmental engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flight attendant


----------



## plodr

G - golf pro


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hacker


----------



## poochee

I - Infantry Officers


----------



## Gr3iz

J - junk dealer


----------



## poochee

K - Keeper of service animals


----------



## Gr3iz

L - linebacker


----------



## poochee

M - Marine


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NASCAR driver


----------



## plodr

O - orderly


----------



## Gr3iz

P - patent lawyer


----------



## poochee

Q - Quality Control Inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

R - ring leader


----------



## Gr3iz

S - spy


----------



## 2twenty2

T - TV technician


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## 2twenty2

V - veteran affairs administrator


----------



## poochee

W - Window Washer


----------



## plodr

X - X-rated movie actor


----------



## poochee

Y - Yacht Builder


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## poochee

A - Admiralty Lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Boy Scout troop leader


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chartered accountant


----------



## Gr3iz

D - double agent


----------



## 2twenty2

E - event scheduler


----------



## poochee

F - Fish & Game Warden


----------



## Gr3iz

G - guard


----------



## poochee

H - Hardwood Floor Finisher


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Intel engineer


----------



## plodr

J - journalist


----------



## poochee

K - King


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lion tamer


----------



## poochee

M - Mill Worker


----------



## 2twenty2

N - non-commissioned officer


----------



## Gr3iz

O - organ player


----------



## poochee

P - Party Planner


----------



## plodr

Q - quartet member


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rental property owner


----------



## Gr3iz

S - strongman


----------



## poochee

T -Technical Publications Writer


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Underwriter's Lab technician


----------



## poochee

V - Voice Pathologist


----------



## 2twenty2

W - well digger


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox field service engineer


----------



## plodr

Y - yellow cab driver


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Veterinarian


----------



## 2twenty2

A - acrobat


----------



## Gr3iz

B - barker (carnival)


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cat groomer


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dog walker


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elevator technician


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farrier


----------



## dotty999

G - groom


----------



## 2twenty2

H - herder


----------



## poochee

I - Irrigation Engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jeweler


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jockey


----------



## plodr

K - knife maker


----------



## poochee

L - Laminator


----------



## 2twenty2

M - missionary


----------



## poochee

N - Nurse Practitioner


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oncologist


----------



## poochee

P - Pathologist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartermaster


----------



## plodr

R - roto-rooter workman


----------



## dotty999

S - system analyst


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Toronto Transit Driver


----------



## dotty999

U - underwriter


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valve grinder


----------



## poochee

W - Wholesale Buyer


----------



## dotty999

X - Xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yogurt taste tester


----------



## dotty999

Z - Zoologist

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

A - architect 

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## dotty999

B - butcher


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chef


----------



## poochee

D - Dentist


----------



## dotty999

E - Engine driver


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fire chief


----------



## plodr

G - graphics designer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hacker


----------



## dotty999

I - Inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Janitor


----------



## poochee

K - Karate Instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lighthouse keeper


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magician


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nurse


----------



## poochee

O - Opera Singer


----------



## plodr

P - parole officer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - queen's lady in waiting


----------



## poochee

R - Radioligist


----------



## 2twenty2

S - singer


----------



## dotty999

T - tailor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniformed guard


----------



## 2twenty2

V - valet


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter


----------



## poochee

X - X-RAY-Equipment Tester


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yacht captain


----------



## plodr

Z - zip lock bag maker


----------



## poochee

A - Aircraft Assembler


----------



## 2twenty2

B - basket weaver


----------



## poochee

C - Congressional Aide


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electrical engineer


----------



## poochee

F - Forensics Psychologist


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garbage collector


----------



## poochee

H - Herbalist


----------



## 2twenty2

I - insurance adjuster


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jailer


----------



## poochee

K - Kindergarten Teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

L - ladder builder


----------



## poochee

M - Mine Inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

N - news reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oarsman


----------



## plodr

P - pub owner


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## dotty999

R - ratcatcher


----------



## Gr3iz

S - slumlord


----------



## dotty999

T - tutor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## poochee

V - Video Engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

W - waitress


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yodeling instructor


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Veterinarian


----------



## dotty999

A - artist


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bobby


----------



## Gr3iz

C - constable


----------



## poochee

D - Die Cutter Operator


----------



## Gr3iz

E - election official


----------



## poochee

F - Financial Advisor


----------



## 2twenty2

G - General


----------



## Gr3iz

H - herpetologist


----------



## 2twenty2

I - IRS agent


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jack-of-all-trades


----------



## plodr

K - knitting instructor


----------



## poochee

L - Landscape Contractor


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mover


----------



## poochee

N - Nursery Workers


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oven operator (bakery)


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - QuickBooks programmer


----------



## poochee

R -Radio Operator


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sportscaster


----------



## poochee

T - Tile and Setter


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## 2twenty2

V - volley ball coach


----------



## poochee

W - Wrestler


----------



## 2twenty2

X - Xtreme sports announcer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - youth counselor


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoning Manager


----------



## 2twenty2

A - avalanche rescuer


----------



## plodr

B - bar tender


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cartographer


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drummer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Epson printer repairman


----------



## poochee

F - Farm Hand


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gardener


----------



## poochee

H - Hotel Manager


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Intel engineer


----------



## poochee

J - Janitorial Supervisor


----------



## plodr

K - Karate instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

L - legal secretary


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magistrate


----------



## Gr3iz

N - neighborhood watch captain


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orbiter engineer


----------



## poochee

P - Private Nurse


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - robber


----------



## 2twenty2

S - service station attendant


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tanner


----------



## poochee

U - Ultrasound Technologist


----------



## plodr

V - Visiting nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

W - welfare agent


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox technician


----------



## poochee

Y - Youth Minister


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zen mobile phone repair technician


----------



## Gr3iz

A - ambulance driver


----------



## poochee

B - Bartender


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Car jockey


----------



## poochee

D - Dock Worker


----------



## Gr3iz

E - enterprise network administrator


----------



## 2twenty2

F - firearms dealer


----------



## poochee

G - Geologist


----------



## Gr3iz

H - haberdasher


----------



## poochee

I - Insurance Adjuster


----------



## 2twenty2

J - janitor


----------



## plodr

K - knife thrower


----------



## Gr3iz

L - landscaper


----------



## poochee

M - Music Director


----------



## Gr3iz

N - NASA engineer


----------



## poochee

O - Operator


----------



## dotty999

P - Purser


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queens guard


----------



## dotty999

R - Roofer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - switchboard operator


----------



## Gr3iz

T - ticket taker


----------



## poochee

U - Utility Meter Reader


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volleyball professional


----------



## poochee

W - Watch Repairer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated porn star


----------



## plodr

Y - Yellowstone Park Ranger


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zipline installer


----------



## poochee

A - Advertising Account Executive


----------



## 2twenty2

B - basketball coach


----------



## poochee

C - Concert Pianist


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dancer


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electrician


----------



## poochee

F - Farmer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Google coder


----------



## plodr

H - hat maker


----------



## poochee

I - Immigration Inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jailer


----------



## poochee

K - Kiln Controller


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lab technician


----------



## Gr3iz

M - meteorologist


----------



## 2twenty2

N - neurosurgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

O - opera singer


----------



## poochee

P - Pastry Chef


----------



## plodr

Q - quality control inspector


----------



## poochee

R - Radiologist


----------



## dotty999

S - Salesman


----------



## Gr3iz

T - thug


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undertaker


----------



## poochee

V - Video Engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Worcestershire sauce bottler line operator


----------



## plodr

X - Xerox salesman


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yahoo! programmer


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Guide


----------



## dotty999

A - Acrobat


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bass player

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## poochee

C - Caretaker


----------



## Gr3iz

D - DJ


----------



## poochee

E - Employee Training Instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

F - forestry manager


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Guitar player


----------



## poochee

H - Hydraulic Engineer


----------



## plodr

I - ice cream maker


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Japanese interpreter


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas State Police officer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Laos police officer


----------



## poochee

M - Marriage Counselor


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nigerian diplomat


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oklahoma senator


----------



## dotty999

P - Purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quester


----------



## dotty999

R - Radiographer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - senator


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## 2twenty2

U - underwater photographer


----------



## dotty999

W - warden


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> W - warden


 V?


----------



## plodr

V - violin maker

next letter up
X


----------



## dotty999

oh heck!

X - Xray tehnician


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yard caretaker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alberta premier


----------



## poochee

*B - *Butler


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chocolatier


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dishwasher


----------



## 2twenty2

E - election return officer


----------



## shardul

F- Farmer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garage door installer


----------



## plodr

H - Harbour/Harbor master


----------



## poochee

I - Intern


----------



## dotty999

J - Junior doctor


----------



## poochee

K - Kindergarten Teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

L - laundress


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Montreal Canadiens goal tender


----------



## poochee

N - Notary


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orange orchard farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - poultry inspector


----------



## plodr

Q - quilter


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rodeo performer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - superstar


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tram operator


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniform designer


----------



## poochee

V - Viola


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wafer switch


----------



## poochee

X - Xylophone teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - youth minister


----------



## plodr

Z - zebra feeder


----------



## Gr3iz

A - actuary


----------



## dotty999

B - baker


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Chancellor


----------



## dotty999

D - Dentist


----------



## 2twenty2

E - executioner


----------



## poochee

F - Film Laboratory Technician


----------



## dotty999

G - Guide


----------



## Gr3iz

H - harmonica player


----------



## poochee

I - Industrial Waste Inspector


----------



## plodr

J - Judge


----------



## Gr3iz

K - key grip


----------



## poochee

L - Laminator


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mechanical engineer


----------



## poochee

N - Nursing Professor


----------



## Gr3iz

O - otolaryngologist


----------



## poochee

P - Photo-Optics Technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - QA inspector


----------



## poochee

R - Rabbi


----------



## plodr

S - Sailor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tailor


----------



## poochee

U - Unemployment Inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volcanologist


----------



## poochee

W - Warehouse Stock Clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xenobiologist


----------



## plodr

Y - yacht captain


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - animal trainer


----------



## poochee

B - Butcher


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chandler


----------



## poochee

D - Disk Jockey


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electrician


----------



## poochee

F - Factory Worker


----------



## plodr

G - grocer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - high school teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

I - iron ore miner


----------



## poochee

J - Jailer


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kentucky Fried Chicken manager


----------



## Gr3iz

L - landlady


----------



## poochee

M - Maid


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nanny


----------



## plodr

O - Opera singer


----------



## poochee

P - Pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quantum physics physicist


----------



## poochee

R - Radio Talk Show Host


----------



## Gr3iz

S - social director


----------



## 2twenty2

T - theater manager


----------



## poochee

U - Undertaker


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice president


----------



## poochee

W - Welder


----------



## plodr

X - x-rated actor


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yearbook editor


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - aerobics instructor


----------



## poochee

B - Ballet Dancer


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cello player


----------



## 2twenty2

D - DIY instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

E - exchange administrator


----------



## plodr

F - farmer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grand marshal


----------



## poochee

H - Highway Patrol Pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Illinois senator


----------



## poochee

J - Janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kentucky Derby organizer


----------



## plodr

L - librarian


----------



## poochee

M - Mill Worker


----------



## Gr3iz

N - neurologist


----------



## 2twenty2

O - office worker


----------



## poochee

P - Pastor


----------



## plodr

Q - Queen


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Realestate agent


----------



## Gr3iz

S - singer


----------



## poochee

T - Teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UHF actor


----------



## Gr3iz

V - videographer


----------



## plodr

W - welder


----------



## poochee

X - Xerox Operator


----------



## dotty999

Y - Youth worker


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoologist


----------



## dotty999

A - author


----------



## poochee

B - Bridge and Lock Tender


----------



## Gr3iz

C - captain


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drill rig operator


----------



## Gr3iz

E - environmentalist


----------



## poochee

F - Fence Installer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - goalie


----------



## 2twenty2

H - historian


----------



## poochee

I - Insurance Claim Examiner


----------



## 2twenty2

J - janitor


----------



## plodr

K - knife maker


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lacrosse coach


----------



## Gr3iz

M - milkman


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NHL linesman


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orthodontist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pink panther actor


----------



## poochee

Q - Quality Control Coordinator


----------



## 2twenty2

R - ringmaster


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stripper


----------



## dotty999

T - telephonist


----------



## plodr

U - unemployment office worker


----------



## poochee

V - Video Engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

W - windows os programmer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xavier college football player


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Young drivers instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zookeeper


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alabama state governor


----------



## poochee

B - Barrister


----------



## plodr

C - Captain of a ship


----------



## dotty999

D - Dental Technician


----------



## Gr3iz

E - English teacher


----------



## dotty999

F - Florist


----------



## 2twenty2

G - goldsmith


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hairdresser


----------



## 2twenty2

I - illness


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh? Not sure I know what an illness does for a living ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Intel engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

J - juggler


----------



## poochee

K - Kennel Manager, Dog Track


----------



## 2twenty2

L - logger


----------



## Gr3iz

M - merchant


----------



## plodr

N - Neurosurgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orange picker


----------



## 2twenty2

P - political activist


----------



## poochee

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - referee


----------



## poochee

S - Secretary


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tailback


----------



## 2twenty2

U - usher


----------



## poochee

V - Valet


----------



## 2twenty2

W - waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xylophone manufacturer


----------



## plodr

Y - yodeler


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - actor


----------



## Gr3iz

B - basket weaver


----------



## poochee

C - Congressional Aide


----------



## 2twenty2

D - ditch digger


----------



## poochee

E - Engineering Professor


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Father


----------



## poochee

G - Geologist


----------



## 2twenty2

H - history teacher


----------



## poochee

I - Independent Film Maker


----------



## dotty999

J - Junior clerk


----------



## poochee

K - Kindergarten Teacher


----------



## plodr

L - lumberjack


----------



## dotty999

M - Musician


----------



## poochee

N - New Accounts Clerk (Banking


----------



## 2twenty2

O - office clerk


----------



## poochee

P - Pest Control Worker


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quarter horse breeder


----------



## poochee

R - Rancher


----------



## 2twenty2

S - ships mate


----------



## plodr

T - tv producer


----------



## Gr3iz

U - urban planner


----------



## poochee

V - Voice Pathologist


----------



## 2twenty2

W - workmans compensation investigator


----------



## poochee

X - X-Ray Inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yogurt inspector


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Keeper


----------



## 2twenty2

A - abattoir manager


----------



## Gr3iz

B - beautician


----------



## poochee

C - Carpenter


----------



## 2twenty2

D - digital media archiver


----------



## Gr3iz

E - editor-in-chief


----------



## poochee

F - Family Caseworker


----------



## plodr

G - guard


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hotel manager


----------



## dotty999

I - Inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sociologist 

Please limit yourself to one entry at a time. We all enjoy playing this ... ;-)


----------



## poochee

T - Taxi Driver


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## poochee

V - Video Engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Windows coder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-ray technician


----------



## poochee

Y - YMCA Director


----------



## plodr

Z - zumba instructor


----------



## poochee

A - Admiralty Lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bartender


----------



## poochee

C - Chemical Plant Operator


----------



## Gr3iz

D - doorman


----------



## poochee

E - Electrician


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fundraiser


----------



## Gr3iz

G - garage band guitar player


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hotel doorman


----------



## plodr

I - ice sculptor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jack-of-all-trades


----------



## poochee

K - Karate Instructor


----------



## dotty999

L - Lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - master of ceremonies


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Navy chaplain


----------



## poochee

O - Opera Singer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - piano player


----------



## poochee

Q - Quality Control Coordinator


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rocket scientist


----------



## poochee

S - Scientific Photographer


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trucker


----------



## poochee

U - Ultrasound Technologist


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Veteran Affairs minister


----------



## plodr

W - window dresser


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yellow ribbon campaign organizer


----------



## dotty999

Z - Zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - action figure artist


----------



## dotty999

B -butler


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Cheshire cat voice actor


----------



## dotty999

D - Dental Technician


----------



## 2twenty2

E - ethics commissioner


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Galleon captain


----------



## Gr3iz

H - handyman


----------



## poochee

I - Independent Film Maker


----------



## plodr

J - jury foreman


----------



## poochee

K - Kosher Inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

L - laundry worker


----------



## Gr3iz

M - magistrate


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Navy admiral


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oil tycoon


----------



## poochee

P - Preacher


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## plodr

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - secretary

Hi Liz!


----------



## poochee

T - Tenor


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Ulster University professor


----------



## Gr3iz

V - ventriloquist


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water plant manager


----------



## poochee

X - X-ray Technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yodeling instructor


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Veterinarian


----------



## plodr

A - Artist

Hi Mark, a day later!


----------



## poochee

B - Bulldozer Operator


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chip truck vendor


----------



## poochee

D - Dentist


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elementary school teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farrier


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Gulf oil employee


----------



## poochee

H - Home Economist


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Italian chef


----------



## dotty999

J - Janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kentucky bluegrass sod farmer


----------



## poochee

L - Legislative Assistant


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mummy artefacts caretaker


----------



## poochee

N - Narcotics Investigator


----------



## 2twenty2

O - onion farmer


----------



## plodr

P - pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quality control technician


----------



## Gr3iz

R - repairman


----------



## poochee

P - Professional Sports Scout


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality control agent


----------



## poochee

R - Real Estate Assessor


----------



## 2twenty2

R - P - Q - R


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sanitation manager


----------



## poochee

T - Town Clerk


----------



## 2twenty2

U - United Nations president


----------



## poochee

V - Vocational Education Instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

W - warden


----------



## poochee

X - Xerox Clerk


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yankee Doodle Dandy actor


----------



## shardul

Z - Zookeeper


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Antarctic researcher


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bicycle racer


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CFL coach


----------



## Gr3iz

D - daredevil racer


----------



## shardul

E - Econometrician


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fletcher


----------



## shardul

G - Gardner


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Harvard professor


----------



## poochee

I - Immigration Inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jackhammer operator


----------



## plodr

K - knife thrower


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - magician


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NBA coach


----------



## poochee

O - Ornamental-Metalwork Designer


----------



## 2twenty2

P - property manager


----------



## poochee

Q - Quarry Worker


----------



## plodr

R - Rodeo clown


----------



## poochee

S - Soldier


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tinsmith


----------



## 2twenty2

U - USW president


----------



## dotty999

V - Verger


----------



## poochee

W - Wildlife Control Agent


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xanth novel series author


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yodel instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

A - airplane pilot


----------



## plodr

B - Bakery owner


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Collie breeder


----------



## poochee

D - Dairy Farmer


----------



## 2twenty2

E - election officer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - finance officer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grounds keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hangman


----------



## plodr

I - interpreter


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jurist


----------



## poochee

K - Karate Instructor


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## poochee

M - Minister


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NLL coach


----------



## poochee

O - Office Machine Mechanic


----------



## dotty999

P - Purser


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Q tip factory worker


----------



## poochee

R - Residence Counselor


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Secretary


----------



## plodr

T - treasurer


----------



## 2twenty2

U - underwater explorer


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wine taster


----------



## poochee

X - Xylophone Teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - youth councilor


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Director


----------



## Gr3iz

A - anchorman


----------



## plodr

B - barber


----------



## 2twenty2

C - councilor


----------



## poochee

D - Dispatcher


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elephant trainer


----------



## plodr

F - flower shop owner


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glazier


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hotel manager


----------



## poochee

I - Insulation Installer


----------



## 2twenty2

J - justice of the peace


----------



## dotty999

K - kindergarten teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

L - latrine attendant


----------



## dotty999

M - Mortician


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nuclear scientist


----------



## dotty999

O - optometrist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - people mover driver


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt maker


----------



## poochee

R - Restaurant Manager


----------



## dotty999

S - Solicitor


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transit manager


----------



## dotty999

U - Usher


----------



## poochee

V - Voice Pathologist


----------



## 2twenty2

W - WHL coach


----------



## poochee

X - X-Ray Inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - youth home manager


----------



## plodr

Z - zoologist


----------



## poochee

A - Airport Administrator


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bed and breakfast operator


----------



## Gr3iz

C - club bouncer


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dachshund breeder


----------



## poochee

E - Elephant Trainer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - freelance photographer


----------



## poochee

G - Geologist


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hospital administrator


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indian casino manager


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jacket x
Oops!

J - janitor


----------



## dotty999

what kind of occupation is that?


----------



## poochee

K - Knitter,Hand


----------



## Gr3iz

L - librarian


----------



## 2twenty2

M - madam


----------



## plodr

N - newspaper editor


----------



## Gr3iz

O - obituary writer


----------



## 2twenty2

P - porter


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quizmaster


----------



## poochee

R - Retail Salespersons


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sister


----------



## poochee

T - Title Searcher


----------



## 2twenty2

U - unknown comic


----------



## Gr3iz

V - yacht captain


----------



## plodr

> V - yacht captain


 Huh?

V - vice-president


----------



## poochee

W - Waiter


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XXX porn star


----------



## poochee

Y - Yacht Builder


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zero fighter plane restoration project manager


----------



## poochee

A - Air Traffic Controller


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorry Liz. I guess I was out to lunch! ;-)

B - book writer


----------



## plodr

Lunch - good! (I just had a late lunch)

C - carpenter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drill sergeant


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electrical engineer


----------



## poochee

F - Furniture Refinisher


----------



## dotty999

G - Guard


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hot dog vendor


----------



## poochee

I - IT Administrator


----------



## 2twenty2

J - junk dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - key grip


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lithographer


----------



## plodr

M - mail carrier


----------



## poochee

N - Nurse Practitioner


----------



## 2twenty2

O - overt operations technician


----------



## Gr3iz

P - private eye


----------



## poochee

Q - Quarry Worker


----------



## 2twenty2

R - restaurant manager


----------



## Gr3iz

S - spirit guide


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Tre Kronor manager


----------



## plodr

U - U-boat captain


----------



## poochee

V - Valet


----------



## 2twenty2

W - WHL goaltender


----------



## poochee

X - X-Ray Technician


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yellowknife policeman


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - actress


----------



## plodr

B - baker


----------



## 2twenty2

C - car salesman


----------



## poochee

D - Directory Assistance Operator


----------



## Gr3iz

E - ergonomics engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - freezer assembler


----------



## plodr

G - garage mechanic


----------



## 2twenty2

H - house sitter


----------



## Gr3iz

I - investigative reporter


----------



## 2twenty2

J - javelin assembler


----------



## poochee

K - Kindergarten Teacher


----------



## dotty999

L - Lawyer


----------



## poochee

M - Marriage Counselor


----------



## Gr3iz

N - narcotics officer


----------



## 2twenty2

O - OPP sergeant


----------



## plodr

P - policeman


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quarry worker


----------



## poochee

R - Rabbi


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sushi chef


----------



## Gr3iz

T - technologist


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undertaker


----------



## plodr

V- vitamin maker


----------



## 2twenty2

W - window washer


----------



## poochee

X - X-Ray Technician


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yam farmer


----------



## poochee

Z - Zen Instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alaskan crab fisherman


----------



## Gr3iz

B - boss


----------



## 2twenty2

C - club president


----------



## plodr

D - drama coach


----------



## 2twenty2

E - early childhood educator


----------



## Gr3iz

F - framer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gang leader


----------



## plodr

H - home builder


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Internet service provider technician


----------



## poochee

J - Janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - keystone cop actor


----------



## Gr3iz

L - landscaper


----------



## 2twenty2

M - master sergeant


----------



## plodr

N - newspaper reporter


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oil tycoon


----------



## Gr3iz

N - neurosurgeon


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> N - neurosurgeon


whatsa matter you, you no like "p"


----------



## poochee

P - Postmaster


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quiznos manager


----------



## poochee

R - Radio News Commentator


----------



## Gr3iz

S - syrup boiler

Those other two entries weren't there at the time ... <sigh>


----------



## 2twenty2

T - TTC ticket agent


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniform launderer


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice squad detective


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wax museum curator


----------



## plodr

X - X-box inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yew nursery manager


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - aeronautics engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bar tender


----------



## plodr

C - cabinet maker


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dry wall installer


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## poochee

F - Film Editor


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad drummer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Harley-Davidson mechanic


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Intel engineer


----------



## poochee

J - Job Analyst


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kite designer


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mixologist


----------



## shardul

N- neurologist


----------



## keltic1der

O - Orthodontists


----------



## shardul

P- philanthropist


----------



## keltic1der

Q - Quality Assurance Coordinator


----------



## shardul

R- RadioJockey


----------



## dotty999

S - Sailor


----------



## shardul

T- Techguy


----------



## dotty999

U - Usherette


----------



## poochee

V - Video Engineer


----------



## dotty999

W - Waitress


----------



## 2twenty2

X - Xray technician


----------



## plodr

Y - Yellowknife Mayor


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Veterinarian


----------



## 2twenty2

A - actor


----------



## dotty999

B - barrister


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chamber of commerce president


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist

visited mine today!


----------



## 2twenty2

got an appointment in a couple of months

E - electrician


----------



## dotty999

F - florist

expensive when you need treatment!


----------



## 2twenty2

yes it is 

G - grand marshal


----------



## dotty999

H - hair stylist

I had to use my credit card!


----------



## 2twenty2

I - insurance agent


----------



## dotty999

J - junior clerk


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kraft plant manager


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lego tester


----------



## poochee

M - Missing Person Investigator


----------



## Gr3iz

N - NASCAR official


----------



## poochee

O - Opera Singer


----------



## dotty999

P - Parson


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## dotty999

R - roofer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - soldier


----------



## plodr

T - tiler


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undertaker


----------



## poochee

V - Valet


----------



## 2twenty2

W - world series umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox manager


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yardman


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zipper tester


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alabama senator


----------



## plodr

B - Bishop


----------



## 2twenty2

*C - casting director*


----------



## Gr3iz

D - diner chef


----------



## 2twenty2

*E - elderly caretaker*


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farm stand proprietor


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad drummer


----------



## plodr

H - horticulturist


----------



## poochee

I - Industrial Therapist


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jockey


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knee doctor


----------



## 2twenty2

L - long term care provider


----------



## Gr3iz

M - medic


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nurse's aide


----------



## poochee

O - Operator


----------



## 2twenty2

P - probation officer


----------



## dotty999

knucklehead said:


> *E - elderly caretaker*


  brain drain? 

Q - Queen's Secretary


----------



## 2twenty2

elderly *caretaker* - a person that looks after the elderly yes/no? That's what I call them. Or if you prefer *caregiver*

http://work.chron.com/elderly-caretaker-job-description-15693.html

Elderly caretakers assist individuals with daily activities -- such as bathing or dressing -- inside a client's home or at an assisted-living facility.

R - regional councilor


----------



## dotty999

in the UK a caretaker usually means an employee who looks after a school or college, maintenance and security etc, no job description would state *elderly *as it isn't age related *so there! 
*
S - Senior police officer


----------



## 2twenty2

yep different countries, different meanings. oh well

T - tank commander


----------



## dotty999

U - Usherette

yep, we learn something new every day!


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> yep, we learn something new every day!


We sure do.

V - Volkswagen mechanic


----------



## dotty999

W - Waitress

my favourite car was my black Volkswagen, the interior was quite luxurious and the outside was real smart looking!


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xylophone manufacturer


----------



## plodr

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zookeeper


----------



## dotty999

A - accountant


----------



## 2twenty2

Volkswagen beetle?

B - bus driver


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clock maker


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drama teacher


----------



## poochee

E - Electrician


----------



## 2twenty2

F - forest ranger


----------



## dotty999

G - Groom


----------



## 2twenty2

H - home and garden magazine editor


----------



## dotty999

I - Igloo erector


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jiffy lube operator


----------



## dotty999

K - kingfisher photographer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - laboratory assistant


----------



## dotty999

M - miner


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nurse


----------



## dotty999

O - officer


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Planters CEO


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - queen's guard


----------



## dotty999

R - rat catcher


----------



## Gr3iz

S - statistician


----------



## 2twenty2

T - truck driver


----------



## keltic1der

U = Upholsterer


----------



## 2twenty2

V - veterinarian


----------



## plodr

W - warden (game or jail)


----------



## poochee

X - Xerox CEO


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yoyo pro


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zenith tv repairman


----------



## Gr3iz

A - aerospace engineer


----------



## keltic1der

B - Barber


----------



## plodr

C - carpenter


----------



## shardul

D - Doctor


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electrician


----------



## poochee

F - Farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - guitar player


----------



## poochee

H - Hazardous Materials Removal Worker


----------



## Gr3iz

I - IRS agent


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Japanese restaurant manager


----------



## keltic1der

K - Keg Varnisher


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lipstick model


----------



## plodr

M - model


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## poochee

O - Ophthalmologist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - party organizer


----------



## keltic1der

Q - Queen Bee (lol)


----------



## poochee

R - Recreation Leader


----------



## plodr

S - Senator


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transportation minister


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vote return officer


----------



## poochee

W - Wildlife Control Agent


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox technician


----------



## poochee

Y - Yard Jockey


----------



## plodr

Z - zipper repairer


----------



## 2twenty2

A - archbishop


----------



## poochee

B - Bishop


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chicken farmer


----------



## poochee

D - Designer (clothing)


----------



## plodr

E - electrical engineer


----------



## poochee

F - Fire Prevention Engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - go-go dancer


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## poochee

I - IT Administrator


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jousting match coordinator


----------



## dotty999

K - kindergarten teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lawyer


----------



## plodr

M - Marketing Executive


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NLL goalie


----------



## poochee

O - Oceanographer


----------



## 2twenty2

P - plastic surgeon


----------



## plodr

Q - Quartermaster


----------



## poochee

R - Restaurant Owner


----------



## 2twenty2

S - spiritual leader


----------



## poochee

T - Tailor



















tailor


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UHF actor


----------



## plodr

V - Violin maker


----------



## poochee

W - Woodworking Machine Operator


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone player


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yak herder


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - artist


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bar tender


----------



## Gr3iz

C - caterer


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drummer


----------



## poochee

E - Electrician











electrician


----------



## 2twenty2

F - furnace installer


----------



## plodr

G - glove maker


----------



## 2twenty2

H - HR manager


----------



## poochee

I - Insurance Underwriter


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jacksonville mayor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kentucky governor


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Louisiana senator


----------



## keltic1der

M - Mugger


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NORAD officer


----------



## poochee

O - Office Supervisor


----------



## 2twenty2

P - post-office employee


----------



## plodr

Q - quinine water bottler


----------



## 2twenty2

R - retirement specialist


----------



## Gr3iz

S - spy


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vintage furniture seller


----------



## dotty999

W - wainwright


----------



## keltic1der

X - X-ray technician


----------



## plodr

Y - yarn dyer


----------



## keltic1der

Z - Zebra Trainer


----------



## dotty999

A - Auto mechanic


----------



## keltic1der

B - Bank robber.. lol


----------



## poochee

C - Carpenter


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dragon slayer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - event planner


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire hydrant installer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gastroenterologist


----------



## poochee

H - Highway Patrolman


----------



## plodr

I - Immigration Official


----------



## dotty999

J - Joiner


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kitchen manager


----------



## dotty999

L - Lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mink farmer


----------



## dotty999

N - Nanny


----------



## poochee

O - Operator


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pediatric surgeon


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quack doctor


----------



## Gr3iz

R - racketeer


----------



## dotty999

S - surgeon


----------



## plodr

T - tile setter


----------



## poochee

U - Ultrasound Technologist


----------



## Gr3iz

V - veterinarian


----------



## 2twenty2

W - writer


----------



## poochee

X - Xylophonist


----------



## plodr

Y - Yogurt maker


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zero gravity chair assembler


----------



## poochee

A - Account Collector


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bad Boy furniture salesman


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cabinetmaker


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dealer (casino)


----------



## plodr

E - Eye doctor


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flax seed farmer


----------



## poochee

G - Geologist


----------



## dotty999

H - Hygienist


----------



## 2twenty2

I - internet technician


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jazz musician


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kentucky Derby organizer


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magazine editor


----------



## dotty999

N - Newsagent


----------



## plodr

O - oceanographer


----------



## 2twenty2

P - patent office clerk


----------



## dotty999

Q - Quantity surveyor


----------



## Gr3iz

R - regent


----------



## 2twenty2

S - soothsayer


----------



## dotty999

T - telex operator


----------



## poochee

U - Urban and Regional Planner


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vacuum salesman


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone repairman


----------



## plodr

Y - Yuma, AZ mayor


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Veterinarian


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Arkansas governor


----------



## dotty999

B - Butler


----------



## 2twenty2

C - coat check


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dry cleaner


----------



## 2twenty2

E - e-bike assembler


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## 2twenty2

G - granny flat landlord


----------



## plodr

H - hatter


----------



## 2twenty2

I - instagram technician


----------



## Gr3iz

J - javelin tosser


----------



## poochee

K - Kiln Cleaner


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lawyer


----------



## plodr

M - miller


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NFL coach


----------



## dotty999

O - Ostler


----------



## 2twenty2

P - programmer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - queen's lady in waiting


----------



## 2twenty2

R - race car driver


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## plodr

T - temp employee


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## poochee

V - valet


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter


----------



## poochee

X- X-ray Inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yahoo! programmer


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - abbess


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## 2twenty2

C - candy maker


----------



## dotty999

D - drummer


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electron microscope technician


----------



## plodr

F - florist


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gun smith


----------



## poochee

H - Hairdresser


----------



## Gr3iz

I - intern


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jack of all trades and a master of none


----------



## plodr

K - Kennel Owner


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mink farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nutritionist


----------



## poochee

O - Orthotist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - physical therapist


----------



## plodr

Q - quartermaster


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Roto-Rooter plumber


----------



## poochee

S - Science Teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Tutor


----------



## poochee

U - Umpire


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vintner


----------



## poochee

W - Warlock


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xylophonist


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yeoman


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin mechanic


----------



## poochee

A - Author


----------



## 2twenty2

B - biochemist


----------



## plodr

C - carpenter


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drummer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elf


----------



## 2twenty2

F - farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - groomer


----------



## dotty999

H - horticulturist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Japanese admiral


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kiosk operator


----------



## plodr

L - librarian


----------



## poochee

M - model


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NATO officer


----------



## dotty999

O - Operator


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paralegal


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quantum physics scientist


----------



## Gr3iz

R - ramp agent


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sex therapist


----------



## dotty999

T - tailor


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undertaker


----------



## dotty999

V - valuation officer


----------



## plodr

W - wallpaper hanger


----------



## 2twenty2

X - Xtreme sports announcer


----------



## poochee

Y - Yacht Builder


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zippo lighter assembler


----------



## dotty999

A - Animal trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - brigadier general


----------



## poochee

C - Catholic Priest


----------



## plodr

D - Doorman


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elevator operator


----------



## poochee

F - Fruit Vendor


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grader operator


----------



## dotty999

H - head chef


----------



## Gr3iz

I - internist


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jurist


----------



## poochee

K - Keno Writer


----------



## plodr

L - limo driver


----------



## poochee

M - Machinist


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nixon adviser


----------



## poochee

O - Overhead Door Installer


----------



## 2twenty2

P - projectionist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartet bassist


----------



## 2twenty2

R - reservist


----------



## plodr

S - Senator


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tanner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Utah State Trooper


----------



## plodr

V - Vice-President


----------



## 2twenty2

W - westworld director


----------



## poochee

X - X-Ray Technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yeti hunter


----------



## poochee

Z - Zen Teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astrobiologist


----------



## 2twenty2

B - biochemist


----------



## plodr

C - computer builder


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Dilbert author


----------



## poochee

E - Electrician


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire fighter


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gaffer


----------



## 2twenty2

H - historian


----------



## Gr3iz

I - inventor


----------



## 2twenty2

J - janitor


----------



## plodr

K - key cutter


----------



## 2twenty2

L - laundromat owner


----------



## dotty999

M - mariner


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nitro handler


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oklahoma senator


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Philadelphia mayor


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## 2twenty2

R - regent


----------



## Gr3iz

S - squire


----------



## plodr

T - Teamster Union rep


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Union president


----------



## poochee

V - Vacuum Cleaner Salesman


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water filtration system installer


----------



## poochee

X - X-RAY - Inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yahoo programmer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zero-day malware author


----------



## 2twenty2

A - albacore fisherman


----------



## Gr3iz

B - biomechanical engineer


----------



## plodr

C - chauffeur


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dragster driver


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Easter Bunny


----------



## poochee

F - Fettler


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gunsmith


----------



## plodr

H - Hotel Desk Clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

I - innkeeper


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jail warden


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kicker


----------



## poochee

L - Label Coder


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mason


----------



## poochee

N - Naval Officer


----------



## plodr

O - ornithologist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pontoon boat builder


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - queen


----------



## poochee

R - Radiologist


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sanitarium administrator


----------



## Gr3iz

T - teller


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uber driver


----------



## plodr

V - violet grower


----------



## 2twenty2

W - waste water treatment manager


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox factory technician


----------



## poochee

Y - Yacht Captain


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zenith TV assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

A - athletic director


----------



## plodr

B - barber


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chef


----------



## Gr3iz

D - DJ


----------



## plodr

E - Ensign


----------



## 2twenty2

F - family channel executive


----------



## poochee

G - Grocer


----------



## 2twenty2

H - horror movie director


----------



## Gr3iz

I - interior decorator


----------



## plodr

J - Judge


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kentucky governor


----------



## poochee

L - Legal Assistant


----------



## 2twenty2

M - monkey researcher


----------



## Gr3iz

N - novelist


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Ottawa senator


----------



## Gr3iz

P - penal code enforcer


----------



## plodr

Q - Quizno's owner


----------



## Gr3iz

R - restaurateur


----------



## poochee

S - Singer


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Toronto mayor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## plodr

V - veterinarian


----------



## Gr3iz

W - warden


----------



## poochee

X - Xylophonist


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yurt builder


----------



## plodr

Z - zipper repairer


----------



## Gr3iz

A - actuarian


----------



## plodr

B - box office cashier


----------



## Gr3iz

C - club owner


----------



## plodr

D - dancer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - editor


----------



## poochee

F - Fashion Designer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glazier


----------



## poochee

H - House Boy


----------



## plodr

I - Inventor


----------



## poochee

J - Jazz Musician


----------



## Gr3iz

K - killer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - landlord


----------



## poochee

M - Marriage Counselor


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - occupational therapist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - prostitute


----------



## plodr

Q - quartet singer


----------



## Gr3iz

R - relocation specialist


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Smithsonian curator


----------



## poochee

T - Tuna Fisherman


----------



## dotty999

U - Usher


----------



## 2twenty2

V - victrola phonograph restorer


----------



## dotty999

W - waitress


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox field service engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yegg


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## poochee

A - Assistant D. A.


----------



## plodr

B - broadcaster


----------



## 2twenty2

C - caddy


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dermatologist


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elephant trainer


----------



## plodr

F - farmer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - general contractor


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hangman


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inventor


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## poochee

K - Kennel Manager


----------



## plodr

L - lumber yard owner


----------



## dotty999

M - male escort


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nano technology scientist


----------



## dotty999

try an N?


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> try an N?


???


----------



## dotty999

I'm sure you must have edited!


----------



## 2twenty2

No!


----------



## dotty999

there was definitely another M word posted..


----------



## 2twenty2

I don't know. I didn't see one? weird


----------



## Gr3iz

Pressing on ... ;-)

O - orange grower


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quarry worker


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - scholar


----------



## dotty999

T - telephonist


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## 2twenty2

V - violinist


----------



## plodr

W - washing machine repairer


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone tuner


----------



## dotty999

Y - youth worker


----------



## 2twenty2

Dotty I have a confession to make. You did indeed see what you saw yesterday. 

Z - zipper installer


----------



## dotty999

A - Almoner

how do you know I saw what I saw when you didn't see it?


----------



## 2twenty2

B - balloonist


----------



## poochee

C - Carpenter


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dam designer


----------



## plodr

E - engraver


----------



## 2twenty2

F - forest ranger


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grass dealer


----------



## poochee

H - Historian


----------



## plodr

I - ice skating coach


----------



## Gr3iz

J - juvenile detective


----------



## poochee

K - Kindergarten Teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

L - loan arranger


----------



## dotty999

M - manager


----------



## Gr3iz

N - NASA scientist


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Olive grove farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - polo player


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quantum solace actor


----------



## plodr

R - reviewer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - society page reporter


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Tanning salon attendant


----------



## poochee

U - Union Organizer


----------



## Gr3iz

V - village idiot


----------



## poochee

W - Watchman


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

y - yacht captain


----------



## 2twenty2

A - airship pilot


----------



## poochee

B - Barrister


----------



## 2twenty2

C - clown


----------



## plodr

D - debt collector


----------



## 2twenty2

E - ECHL coach


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flight attendant 

What happened to "Z"? ;-)


----------



## plodr

The *Z*ebra hunter is out hunting. 

G - geologist


----------



## 2twenty2

...................


----------



## Gr3iz

That's OK. We've got two G's to make up for the missing Z ... ;-)

H - Happy Hooker


----------



## 2twenty2

I - iron worker


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Japanese translator


----------



## poochee

K - Kosher Inspector


----------



## plodr

L - lineman
and now I'll have the Glen Campbell song in my head for the rest of the day.


----------



## 2twenty2

plodr said:


> L - lineman
> and now I'll have the Glen Campbell song in my head for the rest of the day.




M - minister


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nuclear power plant worker


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oral surgeon


----------



## plodr

P - plumber


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quantum physicist


----------



## plodr

R - rabbi


----------



## Gr3iz

S - scorekeeper


----------



## plodr

T - tailor


----------



## poochee

U - Underwriter


----------



## 2twenty2

V - valet


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wedding planner


----------



## poochee

X - X-ray Technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yodeling instructor


----------



## plodr

Z - zippo lighter plant manager


----------



## Gr3iz

A - ancient astronaut theorist


----------



## 2twenty2

B - botanist


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clown


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dancer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - exotic dancer


----------



## plodr

F - fan dancer (going for the dancer theme)


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grass skirt maker


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hula dancer


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indonesian witch doctor


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jazz singer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knife thrower


----------



## plodr

L - lawn mower salesman


----------



## Gr3iz

M - milliner


----------



## 2twenty2

N - night watchman


----------



## Gr3iz

O - ornithologist


----------



## bobs-here

P - proctologist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiz show host


----------



## bobs-here

R is for radiologist


----------



## 2twenty2

S - surgeon general


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tradesman


----------



## bobs-here

U - union representitive


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice president


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestling coach


----------



## bobs-here

X - x rated stunt man


----------



## plodr

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zebra trainer


----------



## bobs-here

A - absinthe brewer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bookie


----------



## bobs-here

C - chip shop worker


----------



## poochee

D - Deacon


----------



## bobs-here

E - empty storage cleaner


----------



## poochee

F - Farm Hand


----------



## bobs-here

G - guard


----------



## poochee

H - Hostel Manager


----------



## bobs-here

I - inventory officer


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jeep dealer


----------



## bobs-here

K - Kawasaki dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lexus dealer


----------



## bobs-here

M - Mercedes dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nissan dealer


----------



## poochee

O - Optician


----------



## plodr

P - prison guard


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## bobs-here

R - Raleigh dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Schwinn dealer


----------



## bobs-here

T - Triumph dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uaz-450 dealer


----------



## bobs-here

V - Volvo dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Willys 77 dealer


----------



## bobs-here

X - x yacht dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yamaha dealer


----------



## bobs-here

Z - zegato dealer


----------



## plodr

A - acrobat


----------



## Gr3iz

B - boxer


----------



## dotty999

C - caretaker


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drover


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flight instructor


----------



## dotty999

G - grocer


----------



## bobs-here

H - hearth retailer


----------



## dotty999

I - instructor


----------



## bobs-here

J - juicer rep


----------



## Gr3iz

K - killer


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## bobs-here

M - mountaineer


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## bobs-here

O - optical illusionist


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## bobs-here

Q - quiz therapist


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## poochee

S - Soldier


----------



## 2twenty2

T - translator


----------



## bobs-here

U - unity advisor


----------



## plodr

V - ventriloquist


----------



## bobs-here

W - Warrener


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XXLarge


----------



## bobs-here

Y - yachtsman


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - anesthesiologist


----------



## bobs-here

B - ballet painter


----------



## Gr3iz

C - car chief


----------



## bobs-here

D - duty free officer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Exchange administrator


----------



## dotty999

F - Farrier


----------



## poochee

G - Geologist


----------



## bobs-here

H - heraldry designer


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Irish pub owner


----------



## poochee

J - Janitor


----------



## plodr

K - knife maker


----------



## bobs-here

L - lead operative


----------



## dotty999

M - magistrate


----------



## bobs-here

N - negotiator


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Opera singer


----------



## bobs-here

P - producer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartet bass player


----------



## plodr

R - Radio announcer


----------



## bobs-here

S - sanctuary official


----------



## poochee

T - Teacher


----------



## bobs-here

U - university lecturer


----------



## Gr3iz

V - violin player


----------



## 2twenty2

W - warrant officer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xylophone manufacturer


----------



## plodr

Y - Yorba Linda mayor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zero-day virus writer


----------



## dotty999

A - author


----------



## Gr3iz

B - beautician


----------



## poochee

C - Carpenter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dirigible pilot


----------



## plodr

E - engineer


----------



## dotty999

F - farrier


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gardener


----------



## poochee

H - Hair Stylist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - interior decorator


----------



## 2twenty2

J - johnny on the spot supplier


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kite builder


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lookout


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mover


----------



## poochee

N - Nurse Practitioner


----------



## plodr

O - opera singer


----------



## 2twenty2

P - policy adviser


----------



## plodr

Q - quality control inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rental agent


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## poochee

T - Tailor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umbrella designer


----------



## plodr

V - violet grower


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water slide designer


----------



## poochee

X - X-ray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yurt designer


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo owner


----------



## Gr3iz

A - actress


----------



## dotty999

B - barrister


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chairman of the board


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drill sergeant


----------



## Gr3iz

E - engine tuner


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fiction book writer


----------



## plodr

G - goalie


----------



## Gr3iz

H - halfback


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inventor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jukebox repairman


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kite builder


----------



## bobs-here

L - linesman


----------



## Gr3iz

M - miller


----------



## bobs-here

N - name plate stamper


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orthopedic surgeon


----------



## bobs-here

P - pediatrician


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quarry worker


----------



## bobs-here

R - roller driver


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sanitation supervisor


----------



## bobs-here

T - till operator


----------



## 2twenty2

U - usher


----------



## bobs-here

V - verger


----------



## 2twenty2

W - WWE owner


----------



## bobs-here

X - x rated shop owner


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yogurt maker


----------



## bobs-here

Z - zabaione shaker


----------



## Gr3iz

A - alchemist


----------



## bobs-here

B - beer blender


----------



## plodr

C - carpenter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - defense coordinator


----------



## bobs-here

E - ear-muff assembler


----------



## poochee

F - Furniture Maker


----------



## bobs-here

G - ground worker


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hyundai dealer


----------



## bobs-here

I - intaglio printer


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jaguar dealer


----------



## bobs-here

K - knot expert


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Infiniti mechanic


----------



## 2twenty2

OK I'll do "L" 

L - Lincoln dealer


----------



## plodr

M - messenger


----------



## poochee

N - Notary


----------



## Gr3iz

O (as in Oh crap!) -- orange picker


----------



## poochee

P - Preacher


----------



## poochee

Gr3iz said:


> O (as in Oh crap!) -- orange picker


...


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> O (as in Oh crap!) -- orange picker




Q - Quasar dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

R - roboticist


----------



## poochee

S - Sailor


----------



## bobs-here

T - Trimming operator


----------



## poochee

U - Urban Planner


----------



## plodr

V - vitamin maker


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water park attendant


----------



## bobs-here

X - x generation protest organiser


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yeti hunter


----------



## bobs-here

Z - zither player


----------



## 2twenty2

A - automotive engineer


----------



## bobs-here

B - band leader


----------



## Gr3iz

C - caddy


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drummer


----------



## bobs-here

E - e-hack expert


----------



## plodr

F - Firefighter


----------



## poochee

G - Gas Station Attendant


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hog farmer


----------



## bobs-here

I - indian head masseur


----------



## poochee

J - Jazz Musician


----------



## bobs-here

K - Kilo Lab Chemist


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lincoln dealer


----------



## bobs-here

M - mineral miner


----------



## plodr

N - nurse


----------



## bobs-here

O - oil refiner


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Pontiac dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartet's manager


----------



## poochee

R - Radiologist


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Saturn dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

T - telecommunications engineer


----------



## bobs-here

U - underwriter


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volunteer


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water polo ref


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xmas card writer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yellow cab driver


----------



## poochee

Z - Zipper-Machine Operator


----------



## Gr3iz

A - armorer


----------



## plodr

B - baseball glove maker


----------



## bobs-here

C - cash teller


----------



## 2twenty2

D - distillery manager


----------



## Gr3iz

E - environmental activist


----------



## poochee

F - Fashion Designer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - giant slalom designer


----------



## bobs-here

H - host planner


----------



## poochee

I - Inspector


----------



## bobs-here

J - jam boiler


----------



## poochee

K - Kitchen Helper


----------



## bobs-here

L - loans agent


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magistrate


----------



## bobs-here

N - neurological operative


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oil tycoon


----------



## plodr

P - playwright


----------



## poochee

Q - Quarter Horse Trainer


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Revlon model


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stylist


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tarantula dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Uber driver


----------



## 2twenty2

V - variety store owner


----------



## plodr

W - whale boat captain


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-ray machine repairman


----------



## poochee

Y - Yacht Builder


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zephyr dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

A - art teacher


----------



## plodr

B - basketball pro player


----------



## Gr3iz

C - casket maker


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Dodge dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - entertainer


----------



## poochee

F - Factory Worker


----------



## 2twenty2

G - geography teacher


----------



## bobs-here

H - hagiographer


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ice cream vendor


----------



## bobs-here

J - jersey salesman


----------



## 2twenty2

K - KIA dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lincoln dealer


----------



## bobs-here

M - mains tester


----------



## plodr

N - Notary Public


----------



## bobs-here

O is for obituary editor


----------



## poochee

P - Pianist


----------



## bobs-here

Q - quinine ancillary


----------



## poochee

R - Radio Announcer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sports editor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tenor opera singer


----------



## plodr

U - umpire


----------



## poochee

V - Vocal Coach


----------



## 2twenty2

W - western actor


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated porn star


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - youth counselor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoo vet


----------



## plodr

A - animal trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - biologist


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Chancellor


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drama critic


----------



## plodr

E - educator


----------



## bobs-here

F - fish filleter


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## bobs-here

H - holdings investor


----------



## Gr3iz

I - illegal migrant worker


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Japanese Emperor


----------



## bobs-here

K - Korean leader


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Liberian Pressident


----------



## bobs-here

M - Mogadishu mayor


----------



## Gr3iz

N - New Hampshire governor


----------



## plodr

O - organist


----------



## bobs-here

P - plant biologist


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Qatar sheik


----------



## Gr3iz

R - risk management assessor


----------



## poochee

S - Saleslady


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tractor salesman


----------



## poochee

U - Umpire


----------



## bobs-here

V - visa sponsor


----------



## plodr

W - wrestler


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xmas tree dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yew grower


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zamboni operator


----------



## dotty999

A - animal trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - beach bum


----------



## poochee

C - Carpenter


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Dremel representative


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elected official


----------



## plodr

F - florist


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gardener


----------



## dotty999

H - Herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

J - journalist


----------



## plodr

K - Keno caller


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lotto ticket seller


----------



## Gr3iz

M - magician's assistant


----------



## plodr

N - Newport Mansion tour guide


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oncologist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - private eye


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quilter


----------



## plodr

R - roofer


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tree surgeon


----------



## bobs-here

U - uniform specialist


----------



## poochee

V - Veterinarian


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wax museum curator


----------



## poochee

X - X-Ray Inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yacht dealer


----------



## plodr

Z - zoning officer


----------



## Gr3iz

A - apple picker


----------



## poochee

B - Bar Tender


----------



## Gr3iz

C - caretaker


----------



## poochee

D - Dentist


----------



## bobs-here

E - egg preservationist


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## plodr

G - guitar maker


----------



## dotty999

H - hotel receptionist


----------



## bobs-here

I - illustrator


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jack-of-all-trades


----------



## plodr

K - knitting machine operator


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lathe operator


----------



## dotty999

M - matron


----------



## Gr3iz

N - NASA scientist


----------



## poochee

O - Opera Singer


----------



## dotty999

P - Purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - QA technician


----------



## plodr

R - radio announcer


----------



## dotty999

S - sailor

Hi Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trollop


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - villain


----------



## bobs-here

W - will executor


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Ray technologist


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yeti hunter


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zookeeper


----------



## 2twenty2

A - America Has Talent host


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - criminal


----------



## 2twenty2

D - ditch digger


----------



## poochee

E - Elephant Trainer


----------



## dotty999

-F - florist


----------



## plodr

G - gas meter reader


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intern


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knight


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - manicurist


----------



## dotty999

N - nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

O - occultist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - provost


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Qualcomm engineer


----------



## dotty999

R - rent collector


----------



## bobs-here

S - stills photographer


----------



## Gr3iz

T - truant officer


----------



## plodr

U - undertaker


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Viceroy manager


----------



## Gr3iz

W - warden


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone band member


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yogurt maker


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zurich mayor


----------



## poochee

A - Attorney


----------



## Gr3iz

B - ballroom dancing instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cookie maker


----------



## dotty999

D - Dermatologist


----------



## poochee

E - Engraver


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## plodr

G - gondolier


----------



## Gr3iz

H - horse trainer


----------



## 2twenty2

I - illusionist


----------



## plodr

J - juice bar mixologist


----------



## poochee

K - Keno Writer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lottery official


----------



## 2twenty2

M - musician


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Navy officer


----------



## poochee

O - Optician


----------



## plodr

P - pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quebec police officer


----------



## poochee

R - Rasper


----------



## bobs-here

S - salt miner


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Tucson mayor


----------



## plodr

U - urban planner


----------



## poochee

V - Valet


----------



## bobs-here

W - water sports coach


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xmas wrapping paper printer


----------



## poochee

Y - Yard Worker


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astronaut


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bathtub refurbisher


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cabinet maker


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dish washer


----------



## poochee

E - Engineer


----------



## plodr

F - fabric designer


----------



## poochee

G - Geologist


----------



## Gr3iz

H - honorary starter


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## poochee

J - Jazz Singer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - King's guard


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lawn groomer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - military police


----------



## poochee

N - Notary


----------



## plodr

O - oboist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pianist


----------



## poochee

Q - Queen


----------



## 2twenty2

R - roller derby ref


----------



## bobs-here

S - station announcer


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tuna fisherman


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## plodr

V - vineyard owner


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter


----------



## 2twenty2

X - Xtreme sports announcer


----------



## plodr

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Veterinarian


----------



## dotty999

A - author


----------



## poochee

B - Baby Sitter


----------



## 2twenty2

C - clock maker


----------



## dotty999

D - dermatologist


----------



## 2twenty2

E - eaves trough installer


----------



## plodr

F - foot doctor


----------



## poochee

G - Game Warden


----------



## dotty999

H - Hairdresser


----------



## 2twenty2

I - iron worker


----------



## dotty999

J - joiner


----------



## plodr

K - keg maker


----------



## poochee

L - Laminator


----------



## 2twenty2

M - millwright


----------



## plodr

N - newspaper editor


----------



## poochee

O - Optician


----------



## 2twenty2

P - priest


----------



## poochee

Q - Quarry Worker


----------



## plodr

R - rabbi


----------



## poochee

S - Secretary


----------



## 2twenty2

T - theater manager


----------



## plodr

U - usher


----------



## 2twenty2

V - visitor information host


----------



## plodr

W - wagon maker


----------



## poochee

X - X-ray Tech


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yeoman


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## poochee

A - Airline Pilot


----------



## dotty999

B - Butler


----------



## poochee

C - Cab Driver


----------



## 2twenty2

D - District Attorney


----------



## plodr

E - editor


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fiat dealer


----------



## poochee

G - Garbage Collector


----------



## 2twenty2

H - honda dealer


----------



## plodr

I - investment banker


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jaguar dealer


----------



## plodr

K - knife thrower


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lamborghini dealer


----------



## poochee

M - Machinist


----------



## plodr

N - nurse


----------



## 2twenty2

O - optometrist


----------



## poochee

P - Party Planner


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quantum physics scientist


----------



## plodr

R - radiologist


----------



## 2twenty2

S - santa


----------



## dotty999

T - tutor


----------



## 2twenty2

U - usher


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## poochee

W - Watchman


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## plodr

Y - Yugo salesman


----------



## dotty999

Z - Zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - alchemist


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Buick dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Cadillac mechanic


----------



## plodr

D - drapery maker


----------



## Gr3iz

E - engine tuner


----------



## poochee

F - Farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grip


----------



## 2twenty2

H - helicopter pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

I - inventor


----------



## plodr

J - jingle writer


----------



## poochee

K - Kindergarten Teacher


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - messenger


----------



## Gr3iz

N - navigator


----------



## plodr

O - origami teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

P - painter


----------



## poochee

Q - Quarter Horse Trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rabbit farmer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sound technician


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tuba player


----------



## poochee

U - Utility Meter Reader


----------



## plodr

V - violinist


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water park attendant


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box engineer


----------



## plodr

Y - Yamaha dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zip-line operator


----------



## 2twenty2

A - actor


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bull rider


----------



## plodr

C - cook


----------



## Gr3iz

D - diver


----------



## poochee

E - English Teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

F - forest ranger


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gaffer


----------



## dotty999

H - horticulturist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - internist


----------



## plodr

J - jail warden


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king's squire


----------



## poochee

L - Laborer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - minor league coach


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nutritionist


----------



## plodr

O - omnibudsman


----------



## poochee

P - Pastor


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - QA inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Russian ambassador


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sales manager


----------



## poochee

T - Tennis Pro


----------



## plodr

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - veterinarian


----------



## poochee

W - Weather Person


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xylophonist


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yugo dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zinc miner


----------



## 2twenty2

A - acrobat


----------



## plodr

B - ballerina


----------



## poochee

C - College Professor


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dress designer


----------



## poochee

E - Elevator Operator


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fry cook


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gorilla costume designer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - harmonica player


----------



## plodr

I - irrigation engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Juno Awards host


----------



## Gr3iz

K - killer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - limousine driver


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mixologist


----------



## plodr

N - New York Governor


----------



## dotty999

O - operator


----------



## Gr3iz

P - patrolman


----------



## poochee

Q - Quarterback


----------



## 2twenty2

R - royal guard


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sword swallower


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trainer


----------



## plodr

U - University President


----------



## poochee

V - Veterinarian


----------



## Gr3iz

W - warden


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x-treme sports announcer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yes men


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zinnia grower


----------



## dotty999

A - artist


----------



## plodr

B - Bartender


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cellist


----------



## poochee

D - Dietician


----------



## Gr3iz

E - environmental activist


----------



## 2twenty2

F - frozen food factory manager


----------



## Gr3iz

G - graphics artist


----------



## poochee

H - Hardwood Floor Finisher


----------



## plodr

I - ingot pourer


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jesus actor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knife thrower


----------



## 2twenty2

L - laborer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - marksman


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NBA coach


----------



## poochee

O - Ophthalmologist


----------



## plodr

P - piano tuner


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartermaster


----------



## 2twenty2

R - recycle manager


----------



## Gr3iz

S - scriptwriter


----------



## plodr

T - telemarketer (too many of them!)


----------



## Gr3iz

U - unicyclist


----------



## poochee

V - Violinist


----------



## 2twenty2

plodr said:


> T - telemarketer (too many of them!)


You can say that again.

W - weatherman


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated porn star


----------



## plodr

Y - Yellowstone Park Ranger


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zamboni driver


----------



## 2twenty2

A - astronaut


----------



## Gr3iz

B - brakeman 

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## poochee

C - Chiropractor


----------



## plodr

D - dentist


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farrier


----------



## plodr

G - golf instructor


----------



## poochee

H - Housekeeper


----------



## Gr3iz

I - industrial engineer


----------



## plodr

J - jingle writer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knife thrower


----------



## poochee

L - Lab Tech


----------



## Gr3iz

M - master fisherman


----------



## plodr

N - noodle maker


----------



## 2twenty2

O - opera singer


----------



## poochee

P - Paramedic


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Q-tip packaging operator


----------



## plodr

R - robotic tool inspector


----------



## poochee

S - Seismologist


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tightrope walker


----------



## 2twenty2

U - underwater explorer


----------



## poochee

V - Veterinarian


----------



## Gr3iz

W - whiskey distiller


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone maker


----------



## poochee

Y - Youth Minister


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoology professor


----------



## dotty999

A - accountant


----------



## Gr3iz

B - boxer


----------



## plodr

C - clay sculptor


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dry cleaner


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elevator operator


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flight attendant


----------



## plodr

G - grain elevator operator


----------



## poochee

H - Hat Designer


----------



## 2twenty2

I - indian scout


----------



## poochee

J - Janitorial Supervisor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knowledgebase administrator


----------



## plodr

J - junkyard dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

plodr said:


> J - junkyard dealer


J ?


----------



## Gr3iz

L - landlord 

(Got your back, Liz!) ;-)


----------



## poochee

M - Matador


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NHRA president


----------



## plodr

I guess I started a new game - alphabetically backward! Now on to the game in progress.

O - opera singer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - platoon leader

Variety is the spice of life, Liz! ;-)


----------



## plodr

Q - quality control inspector.



> Variety is the spice of life


 Sure is, Mark.


----------



## 2twenty2

R - robot programmer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - seismologist


----------



## dotty999

T - tutor


----------



## 2twenty2

U - unix programmer


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## plodr

W - woodworker


----------



## dotty999

X - ray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yankee Candle distributor


----------



## poochee

Z - Zither Player


----------



## 2twenty2

A - aerobic instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

B - baritone in a vocal group


----------



## poochee

C - Cabinet Maker


----------



## Gr3iz

D - disk jockey


----------



## plodr

E - environmental watchdog


----------



## dotty999

F - forrester


----------



## poochee

G - Geologist


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hockey player


----------



## plodr

I - Interior decorator


----------



## poochee

J - Jazz Musician


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knick-knack manufacturer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lord Of The Rings director


----------



## Gr3iz

M - marionette maker


----------



## plodr

N - needlepoint designer


----------



## 2twenty2

O - OPP officer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - private investigator


----------



## poochee

Q - Quarterback


----------



## 2twenty2

R - river rescue captain


----------



## poochee

S - Sociology Teacher


----------



## plodr

T - torpedo loader


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Underwriter Labs test engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vista, ms programmer


----------



## Gr3iz

W - water boy


----------



## poochee

X - Xylophone Musician


----------



## plodr

Y - yodeler


----------



## poochee

Z - Zipper Cutter


----------



## Gr3iz

A - aerobics instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

B - baboon sanctuary manager


----------



## Gr3iz

C - comic book artist


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Disney host


----------



## poochee

E - Editor


----------



## dotty999

F - Florist


----------



## plodr

G - glaciologist


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intern


----------



## Gr3iz

J - janitorial supply distributor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knight


----------



## poochee

L - Laundress


----------



## Gr3iz

M - machinist


----------



## plodr

N - nurse


----------



## 2twenty2

O - organist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pianist


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quad-cycle designer


----------



## dotty999

R - radiologist


----------



## poochee

S - Speech Pathologist


----------



## dotty999

T - Therapist


----------



## plodr

U - upholsterer


----------



## dotty999

V - van driver


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wash woman


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yardman


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zookeeper


----------



## 2twenty2

A - air traffic controller


----------



## poochee

B -Bartender


----------



## dotty999

C - Conductor


----------



## plodr

D - dentist


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fig farmer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - general contractor


----------



## Gr3iz

H - headhunter


----------



## plodr

I - ingot molder


----------



## poochee

J - Jailer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kitchen manager


----------



## 2twenty2

L - locksmith


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mother-in-law


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## 2twenty2

O - outback guide


----------



## Gr3iz

P - painter


----------



## poochee

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rapper


----------



## plodr

S - set designer


----------



## 2twenty2

T - travel agent


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Uniform cleaner


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice squad member


----------



## poochee

W - Window Cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox service technician


----------



## plodr

Y - Yahoo "tech support" (I put that in quotes because Yahoo and tech support in the same sentence is a joke!)


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - airline pilot

Liz, that same sentiment holds true for many others. I can personally vouch for Comcast, Lexmark, DLink and many others! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

B - boatswain


----------



## poochee

C - Cook


----------



## 2twenty2

D - doorman


----------



## Gr3iz

E - emperor


----------



## 2twenty2

F - farmer


----------



## plodr

G - glass blower


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hotdog vendor


----------



## Gr3iz

I - inmate


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jr. high-school teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king


----------



## 2twenty2

L - little league umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mine owner


----------



## plodr

N - nutritionist


----------



## poochee

O - Opera Singer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paleontologist


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quad atv assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

R - running coach


----------



## 2twenty2

S - stereophile magazine editor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trainer


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undercoat applier


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Volvo dealer


----------



## poochee

W - watchman


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x-treme sports announcer


----------



## plodr

Y - yarn dyer


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Keeper


----------



## dotty999

A - Animal trainer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Beatle's manager


----------



## poochee

C - Chiropractor


----------



## plodr

D - drummer


----------



## poochee

E - Elephant Trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flagman


----------



## 2twenty2

G - google administrator


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hangman


----------



## 2twenty2

I - international jewel thief


----------



## plodr

J - juggler


----------



## poochee

K - Keno Writer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - ladder assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mayor


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NASCAR official


----------



## Gr3iz

O - olive tree grower


----------



## plodr

P - pottery maker


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quilter


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radar specialist


----------



## 2twenty2

S - songwriter


----------



## poochee

T - Technical Writer


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undertaker


----------



## plodr

V - vineyard worker


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestler


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x-ray technician


----------



## plodr

Y - yacht salesman


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zipper installer


----------



## poochee

A - Air Plane Mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bong designer


----------



## 2twenty2

C - catholic priest


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Druid priest


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Ear, nose and throat doctor


----------



## Gr3iz

F - friar


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grist mill operator


----------



## Gr3iz

H - halfback in the NFL


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intelligence officer


----------



## poochee

J - Janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kelp farmer


----------



## poochee

L - Laminator


----------



## plodr

M - meter maid


----------



## Gr3iz

N - neurobiologist


----------



## dotty999

O - Operator


----------



## poochee

P - Priest


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rolls-Royce mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Saab dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

T - thinsulate machine operator


----------



## plodr

U - University Prof


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Valentine card writer


----------



## plodr

W - wrestling coach


----------



## poochee

X - X-ray Operator


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yurt builder


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zeppelin mechanic


----------



## plodr

A - animal trainer


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## poochee

C - Cook


----------



## Gr3iz

D - doorman


----------



## poochee

E - elephant trainer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - furnace installer


----------



## plodr

G- garage door repairman


----------



## poochee

H - Hat Designer


----------



## dotty999

I - Innkeeper


----------



## 2twenty2

J - justice of the peace


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kneepad manufacturer


----------



## plodr

L - lingerie model


----------



## poochee

M - Makeup Artist


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NFL commissioner


----------



## poochee

O - Orderly (hospital)


----------



## plodr

P - pro athlete


----------



## dotty999

Q - Quality controller


----------



## poochee

R - Restaurateur


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sportscaster


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tanner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - ukulele player


----------



## poochee

V - Ventriloquist


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wicked stepmother


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yoyo designer


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Veterinarian


----------



## 2twenty2

A - albacore fisherman


----------



## dotty999

B - barrister


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CFL coach


----------



## plodr

D - debt collector


----------



## poochee

E - Electrician


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Flash Gordon actor


----------



## dotty999

G - Guard


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hosiery designer


----------



## Gr3iz

I - irrigation specialist


----------



## plodr

J - junkyard owner


----------



## 2twenty2

K - killer klown actor


----------



## Gr3iz

L - landlady


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mineral surveyor


----------



## plodr

N - news paper editor


----------



## Gr3iz

O - opera glasses manufacturer


----------



## poochee

P - Photographer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - QC operator


----------



## 2twenty2

R - road paver


----------



## Gr3iz

S - short order cook


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trail boss


----------



## plodr

U - umpire


----------



## poochee

V - Veterinarian


----------



## Gr3iz

W - whaler


----------



## poochee

X - X-ray Technician


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yacht designer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - antique dealer


----------



## plodr

B - botanist


----------



## Gr3iz

C - call girl


----------



## poochee

D - Demographer


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - factory worker


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grand theft auto programmer


----------



## plodr

H - home economist


----------



## poochee

I - internist


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jungle explorer


----------



## poochee

K - Kindergarten Teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lawyer


----------



## plodr

M - mint employee


----------



## Gr3iz

N - NAPA delivery driver


----------



## poochee

O - Orthodontic Assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pediatric nurse


----------



## poochee

Q - Quarry Worker


----------



## 2twenty2

R - retreader


----------



## poochee

S - Salesperson


----------



## plodr

T - trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

U - underwear model


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vintner


----------



## dotty999

W - waitress


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone repairman


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yes drummer


----------



## plodr

Z - zipper maker


----------



## dotty999

A - actor


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bellhop


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clothier


----------



## plodr

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - endocrinologist


----------



## poochee

F - Farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grip


----------



## poochee

H - Hair Stylist


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intel engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jewel thief


----------



## plodr

K - knife maker


----------



## poochee

L - Lab Tech


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mink trapper


----------



## poochee

N - Nurse


----------



## 2twenty2

O - ostrich rancher


----------



## Gr3iz

P - piccolo player


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen's guard


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radiologist


----------



## plodr

S - screen writer


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tanner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## poochee

V - Veterinarian


----------



## plodr

W - window installer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box repair tech


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - youtube admin


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## poochee

A - Art Teacher


----------



## plodr

B - barber


----------



## dotty999

C - carter


----------



## poochee

D - Dentist


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electrician


----------



## poochee

F - Fashion Designer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - glass blower


----------



## plodr

H - horticulturist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - industrialist


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jeweler


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knight in shining armor


----------



## poochee

L - Locomotive Engineer


----------



## plodr

M - mink farmer


----------



## poochee

N - Navigator


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Ohio state university dean


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Penn State chancellor


----------



## plodr

Q - Qantas pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rhodes Island mayor


----------



## Gr3iz

S - state patrolman


----------



## poochee

T - Tailor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Venice mayor


----------



## plodr

W - warden


----------



## 2twenty2

X - Xtreme games announcer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yak groomer


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - actuarian


----------



## plodr

B - baker


----------



## poochee

C - Contractor


----------



## Gr3iz

D - director of IT


----------



## 2twenty2

E - environmentalist


----------



## dotty999

F - farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gynecologist


----------



## 2twenty2

H - horticulturist


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## plodr

J - judge


----------



## poochee

K - Kindergarten Teacher


----------



## plodr

L - librarian


----------



## dotty999

M - milkman


----------



## plodr

N - neon sign maker


----------



## poochee

O - Optometrist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - potato farmer


----------



## plodr

Q - Quiznos store manager


----------



## poochee

R - Rapper


----------



## Gr3iz

S - singer/songwriter


----------



## plodr

T - tinsmith


----------



## dotty999

U - university lecturer


----------



## poochee

V - Video Engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wax museum curator


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone maker


----------



## poochee

Y - Yodeler


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zipline installer


----------



## poochee

A - Accountant


----------



## dotty999

B - Barrister


----------



## Gr3iz

C - CEO


----------



## plodr

D - data entry operator


----------



## Gr3iz

E - ear, nose & throat doctor


----------



## 2twenty2

F - female impersonator


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hairdresser


----------



## poochee

I - Insurance Adjuster


----------



## Gr3iz

J - junk dealer


----------



## poochee

K - Kindergarten Teacher


----------



## plodr

L - legislator


----------



## dotty999

M - maths teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

N - navy seal


----------



## poochee

O - Oncology Nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

P - plumber


----------



## poochee

Q - Quarry Worker


----------



## Gr3iz

R - restroom attendant


----------



## poochee

S - Sailor


----------



## plodr

T - tailor


----------



## poochee

U - Used Car Dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vending machine installer


----------



## plodr

W - wheat farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xylophone player


----------



## plodr

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zebra trainer


----------



## poochee

A - Architect


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bellhop


----------



## Gr3iz

C - co-pilot


----------



## poochee

D - Dermatologist


----------



## plodr

E - eye doctor


----------



## 2twenty2

F - freelance photographer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - geophysicist


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hacker


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice cream man


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jingles actor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kindergarten class mom


----------



## poochee

L - Loan Officer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mother


----------



## plodr

N - newspaper owner


----------



## Gr3iz

O - organist


----------



## dotty999

P - Patrol officer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - QA analyst


----------



## dotty999

R - Ranger


----------



## poochee

S - Singer


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trapper


----------



## poochee

U - Ultrasound Technologist


----------



## plodr

V - ventriloquist


----------



## poochee

W - Waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-box dealer


----------



## poochee

Y - Yoga Instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoology professor


----------



## poochee

A - Alchemist


----------



## Gr3iz

B - botanist


----------



## plodr

C - card designer


----------



## poochee

D - Designer of clothing


----------



## Gr3iz

E - economics professor


----------



## poochee

F - Foreman


----------



## Gr3iz

G - guitar player


----------



## 2twenty2

H - historian


----------



## Gr3iz

I - illustrator


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jean designer


----------



## poochee

designer suit


----------



## dotty999

wrong game pooch!


K - keyholder


----------



## Gr3iz

L - locksmith

A lot of that going on! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

M - milliner

tell me about it!


----------



## Gr3iz

N - network engineer


----------



## dotty999

O - operator


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pediatrician


----------



## plodr

Q - quality control inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

R - radiologist


----------



## poochee

S - Seismologist


----------



## Gr3iz

T - teller


----------



## plodr

U - University President


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Virginia State Trooper


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wwe wrestler


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xmas tree grower


----------



## plodr

Y - yeoman


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zamboni driver


----------



## poochee

A - Artist


----------



## dotty999

B - Barrister


----------



## Gr3iz

C - choir director


----------



## dotty999

D - dean


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elephant keeper


----------



## poochee

F - Farm Worker


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grist mill operator


----------



## poochee

H - Hotelier


----------



## plodr

I - ice rink owner


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jeweler


----------



## poochee

K - Key Maker


----------



## Gr3iz

L - loan officer


----------



## poochee

M - Marriage Counselor


----------



## plodr

N - noodle maker


----------



## dotty999

O - obstetrician


----------



## Gr3iz

P - parole officer


----------



## poochee

Q - Quality Control Inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

R - reporter


----------



## plodr

S - surgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tennis pro


----------



## poochee

U - Urban Planner


----------



## 2twenty2

V - video editor


----------



## plodr

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated starlet


----------



## poochee

Y - Youth Pastor


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zillionaire philanthropist


----------



## plodr

A - appliance salesman


----------



## poochee

B - Bar Tender


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cartel kingpin


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drummer


----------



## poochee

E - Electrician


----------



## plodr

F - fireman


----------



## poochee

G - graph paper


----------



## Gr3iz

Ahhh, Poochee? Exactly what does a "graph paper" do for a living? ;-)


----------



## poochee

Gr3iz said:


> Ahhh, Poochee? Exactly what does a "graph paper" do for a living? ;-)


DUH...wrong thread.


----------



## poochee

G - Geologist


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hooker


----------



## poochee

I - Inspector


----------



## dotty999

J - junior clerk


----------



## plodr

K - knitting machine operator


----------



## dotty999

L - lathe operator


----------



## poochee

M - Math Teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

N - numerologist


----------



## poochee

O - Oncologist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paleontologist


----------



## poochee

Q - Quality Control Engineer


----------



## plodr

R - repairman


----------



## poochee

S - Salesman


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - underwriter


----------



## poochee

V - Valet


----------



## dotty999

W - Warden


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox salesman


----------



## poochee

Y - Yacht Builder


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zephyr engineer


----------



## poochee

A - Air Traffic Controller


----------



## Gr3iz

B - brewmaster


----------



## dotty999

C - carter


----------



## plodr

D - delivery person


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## poochee

F - Factory Worker


----------



## Gr3iz

G - green grocer


----------



## poochee

H - Hospital Nurse


----------



## dotty999

I - Inn keeper


----------



## poochee

J - Janitor


----------



## plodr

K - key maker


----------



## poochee

L - laborer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - metalworker


----------



## poochee

N - Nuclear Engineer


----------



## plodr

O - Oster appliance customer service rep


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pastor


----------



## poochee

Q - Quality Control Inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

R - running back


----------



## poochee

S - Science Teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trainer


----------



## plodr

U - upholsterer


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volunteer firefighter


----------



## poochee

W - Waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xerographer


----------



## plodr

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - architect


----------



## poochee

B - Barrister


----------



## dotty999

C - Carter


----------



## plodr

D - drill machine operator


----------



## poochee

E - Elephant Trainer


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gorilla researcher


----------



## poochee

H - History Teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

I - intern


----------



## poochee

J - jazz musician


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kinesthesiologist


----------



## poochee

L - Legislative Assistant


----------



## plodr

M - model


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nanophysicist


----------



## poochee

O - Office Supervisor


----------



## Gr3iz

P - psychoanalyst


----------



## poochee

Q - Quality Control Coordinator


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rice farmer


----------



## plodr

S - surveyor


----------



## poochee

T - Tennis Player (professional)


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - violin player


----------



## dotty999

W - waitress


----------



## poochee

X - X-ray Technician


----------



## plodr

Y - yoghurt/yogurt maker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zamboni driver


----------



## poochee

A - Alchemist


----------



## Gr3iz

B - biochemical engineer


----------



## poochee

C - Chef


----------



## dotty999

D - Dean


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Exotic dancer


----------



## dotty999

F - Florist


----------



## plodr

G - geologist


----------



## dotty999

H - headmaster


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Icelandic guide


----------



## poochee

J - Jazz Singer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knife sharpener


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## poochee

M - Merchant


----------



## plodr

N - nurse


----------



## poochee

O - Optometrist


----------



## plodr

P - paratrooper


----------



## poochee

Q - Quarry Worker


----------



## dotty999

R - rat catcher!


----------



## plodr

S - songwriter


----------



## poochee

T - Teacher


----------



## plodr

U - Uber driver


----------



## poochee

V- Valet


----------



## 2twenty2

W - waiter


----------



## plodr

X - X-box repairman


----------



## dotty999

Y - youth worker


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Keeper


----------



## dotty999

A - Archer


----------



## plodr

B - ballerina


----------



## dotty999

C - carter


----------



## poochee

D - Designer


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electrical engineer


----------



## poochee

F - Family Practitioner


----------



## 2twenty2

G - General Practitioner


----------



## plodr

H - home builder


----------



## dotty999

I - ice cream vendor


----------



## 2twenty2

J - judge


----------



## plodr

K - Kinko employee


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## poochee

M - Matador


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nuclear physicist


----------



## plodr

O - oculist


----------



## poochee

P - Pianist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - QA inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rutabaga grower


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sitter


----------



## poochee

T - Tutor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - ukulele instructor


----------



## plodr

V- voice coach


----------



## Gr3iz

W - walrus keeper


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone restorer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yoyo tester


----------



## plodr

Z - zither maker


----------



## Gr3iz

A - appliance repairman


----------



## 2twenty2

B - barrister


----------



## dotty999

C - carter


----------



## plodr

D - donut maker


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flight instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

G - general


----------



## Gr3iz

H - house painter


----------



## 2twenty2

I - indian scout


----------



## plodr

J - Jam maker


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king


----------



## dotty999

L - lamplighter


----------



## Gr3iz

M - miller


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper editor


----------



## Gr3iz

O - optician


----------



## dotty999

P -purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - queen's lady in waiting


----------



## plodr

R - race car driver


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stripper


----------



## poochee

T - Tutor


----------



## 2twenty2

U - underwriter


----------



## Gr3iz

V - virologist


----------



## plodr

W - wheelwright


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox repair tech


----------



## poochee

A - Airplane Mechanic


----------



## plodr

What happened to Y and Z, poochee ?

I'll do Y. Yoga Instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

A - acrobat


----------



## Gr3iz

B - baker


----------



## plodr

C - carpenter


----------



## poochee

D - Dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - epidemiologist


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## plodr

G - garbage collector


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hyundai dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Irving Oil CEO


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Japanese ambassador


----------



## dotty999

K - kickboxer


----------



## plodr

L - litigator


----------



## dotty999

M - machinist


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NHL referee


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oil tycoon


----------



## poochee

P - Pope


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rear admiral


----------



## plodr

S - stevedore


----------



## 2twenty2

T - traveling salesman


----------



## poochee

U - Utility Meter Reader


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vitamin salesman


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Waterworks manager


----------



## plodr

X - x-ray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yellowstone Park Ranger


----------



## plodr

Z - Zeiss camera lens maker


----------



## poochee

A - Airplane Mechanic


----------



## 2twenty2

B - biometric engineer


----------



## plodr

C - Choreographer


----------



## Gr3iz

D - disco dancer


----------



## plodr

E - engraver


----------



## Gr3iz

F - florist


----------



## poochee

G - Garbage Collector


----------



## plodr

H - Hotel Bellboy


----------



## Gr3iz

I - investigative reporter


----------



## poochee

J - Jailer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knife sharpener


----------



## The_Dude

Lavatory cleaner (Bathroom)

M


----------



## poochee

M - Marriage Counselor


----------



## plodr

N - night watchman


----------



## Gr3iz

O - optician's assistant


----------



## dotty999

P - physician


----------



## plodr

Q - quilting instructor


----------



## dotty999

R - roofer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Staff sergeant


----------



## poochee

T - Tanner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniformed guard


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vintage furniture dealer


----------



## poochee

W - Writer


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone player


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yankee Candle representative


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Manager


----------



## plodr

A - Air Force Major


----------



## dotty999

B - Butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Cub Scout den mother


----------



## plodr

D - ditch digger


----------



## poochee

E - Elevator Operator


----------



## dotty999

F - Flight attendant


----------



## poochee

G - Gas Station Attendant


----------



## dotty999

H - Herbalist


----------



## 2twenty2

I - IHL referee


----------



## dotty999

J - Janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king's men


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lithographer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - musician


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - occultist


----------



## poochee

P - Paramedic


----------



## plodr

Q - quartet member


----------



## poochee

R - Retail Buyer


----------



## dotty999

S - soldier


----------



## Gr3iz

T - ticket taker


----------



## poochee

U- U-Hall Driver


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volleyball coach


----------



## poochee

W - Waiter


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone player


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yellow Cab driver


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo cage cleaner


----------



## dotty999

A - artist


----------



## poochee

B - Baker


----------



## plodr

C - copy writer


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chef


----------



## poochee

D - Detective


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electrical inspector


----------



## poochee

F - Farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glazier


----------



## plodr

H - Hotel owner


----------



## Gr3iz

I - interpreter


----------



## plodr

J - jeweler


----------



## poochee

K - Keg Varnisher


----------



## Gr3iz

L - luthier


----------



## plodr

M - miner
Well Mark, I learned a new occupation today! Thanks.


----------



## poochee

N - Nurse Practitioner


----------



## Gr3iz

O - organist


plodr said:


> Well Mark, I learned a new occupation today! Thanks.


I read about a guy that made guitars in Popular Mechanics a coupe of weeks ago and they used that word. I knew I had to try to remember it! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Prime Minister


----------



## plodr

Q - quilt maker


----------



## poochee

R - Radiologist


----------



## Gr3iz

S - state trooper


----------



## poochee

T - Teacher


----------



## plodr

U - unicycle maker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - violinist


----------



## plodr

W - writer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xenobiologist


----------



## plodr

Y - yacht salesman


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zen master


----------



## dotty999

A - artist


----------



## poochee

B - Ballet Dancer


----------



## plodr

C - comic strip illustrator


----------



## Gr3iz

D - diamond cutter


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elementary school teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flight instructor


----------



## plodr

G - gaffer


----------



## dotty999

H - horticulturist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - inside agent


----------



## plodr

J - jockey


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knight


----------



## poochee

L - Laborer


----------



## dotty999

M - Mailman


----------



## plodr

N - night watchman


----------



## poochee

O - Opera Singer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pulitzer prize winning author


----------



## poochee

Q - Quality Control Inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radiologist


----------



## plodr

S - Sergeant


----------



## poochee

T - Teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## poochee

V - Veterinarian


----------



## Gr3iz

W - watermelon farmer


----------



## plodr

X - xebec builder


----------



## poochee

Y - Youth Pastor


----------



## plodr

Z - Zion National Park Ranger


----------



## Gr3iz

A - acolyte


----------



## poochee

B - Barrister


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cheerleader


----------



## poochee

D - Doctor


----------



## plodr

E - editor


----------



## poochee

F - Farmer


----------



## plodr

G - greens keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

H - housekeeper


----------



## poochee

I - Insurance Adjuster


----------



## Gr3iz

J - javelin tosser


----------



## plodr

K - kennel owner


----------



## poochee

L - Laundromat Attendant


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mother-in-law


----------



## plodr

N - network troubleshooter


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oligarch


----------



## poochee

P - Pastry Chef


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## poochee

R - Radiologist


----------



## plodr

S - salesman


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trainer


----------



## poochee

U - Ultrasound Technologist


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vitamin salesman


----------



## 2twenty2

W - waiter


----------



## plodr

X - x-ray tech


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yogurt maker


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - autism therapist


----------



## poochee

B - Baby Sitter


----------



## plodr

C - chef


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dulcimer player


----------



## poochee

E - Editor


----------



## 2twenty2

F - firefox coder


----------



## plodr

G - go-go dancer


----------



## poochee

H - Hair Stylist


----------



## plodr

I - iron worker


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jukebox repairman


----------



## poochee

K - Kindergarten Teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

L - luxurious condo manager


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mine supervisor


----------



## plodr

N - night-shift hotel desk clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

O - occupational therapist


----------



## poochee

P - Peanut Vendor


----------



## plodr

Q - quarter horse owner


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rafting guide


----------



## 2twenty2

S - senior adviser


----------



## plodr

T - tv cameraman


----------



## poochee

U - Umpire


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Vice President


----------



## plodr

W - wallpaper hanger


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox repair technician


----------



## poochee

Y - Yacht Salesman


----------



## plodr

Z - zipper fixer


----------



## Gr3iz

A - amateur fighter


----------



## 2twenty2

B - boatswain


----------



## plodr

C - cook


----------



## poochee

D - Dress Designer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Episcopalian minister


----------



## poochee

F - Facer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grader (wood)


----------



## Gr3iz

H - halfback


----------



## plodr

I - illustrator


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jeweler


----------



## poochee

K - Kindergarten Teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lumberjack


----------



## 2twenty2

M - math teacher


----------



## plodr

N - navigator


----------



## Gr3iz

O - organist


----------



## poochee

P - Pianist (classical)


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - QA inspector


----------



## plodr

R - restaurant owner


----------



## poochee

S - Swimming Instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trash collector


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Utah governor


----------



## plodr

V - violinist


----------



## poochee

W - Watchman


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xenobiologist


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yukon guide


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Veterinarian


----------



## plodr

A - airplane mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bass player


----------



## poochee

C - Carpenter


----------



## plodr

D - doctor


----------



## poochee

E - Electrician


----------



## Gr3iz

F - ferryman


----------



## poochee

G - Gas Station Attendant


----------



## Gr3iz

H - headhunter


----------



## poochee

I - Industrial Arts Teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jester


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knight


----------



## plodr

L - lab assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mother-in-law


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NBA ref


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oscar-winning actor


----------



## poochee

P - Pharmacist


----------



## plodr

Q - quartet manager


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rustler


----------



## plodr

S - ski instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tinsmith


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Union president


----------



## plodr

V - vaudeville star


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writer


----------



## poochee

X - Xylophone Musician


----------



## plodr

Y - yacht builder


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Apple "genius"


----------



## plodr

B - bartender


----------



## 2twenty2

C - casino security guard


----------



## plodr

D - detective


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farmer


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - henchman


----------



## poochee

I - Icer


----------



## Gr3iz

J - judge


----------



## 2twenty2

K - killer klown actor


----------



## plodr

L - Liberty Tax worker


----------



## Gr3iz

M - missionary


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NFL referee


----------



## poochee

O - Optometrist


----------



## plodr

P - pediatrician


----------



## MartysLaptopIssues

Q - Quarterback


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radio engineer


----------



## poochee

S - Secretary


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trapper


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2 manager


----------



## poochee

V - Violinist


----------



## plodr

W - woodworker


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox design engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## plodr

A - artist


----------



## dotty999

B - barber


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chartered accountant


----------



## dotty999

D - dermatologist


----------



## poochee

E - Electrical Engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flight attendant


----------



## poochee

G - Geography Professor


----------



## plodr

H - hairdresser


----------



## dotty999

I -inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - junior high school teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

K - KHL coach


----------



## dotty999

L - librarian


----------



## plodr

M - mechanic


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - otolaryngologist


----------



## dotty999

P - Parson


----------



## plodr

Q - quilt maker


----------



## poochee

R - Rancher


----------



## dotty999

S - supervisor


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Trainer


----------



## dotty999

U - underwriter


----------



## Gr3iz

V - villain


----------



## plodr

W - weight lifter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xmas card writer


----------



## poochee

Y - Youth Consoler


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## poochee

A - Art Teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

B - billboard salesman


----------



## poochee

C - Chiropractor


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Dramatist


----------



## dotty999

E - Editor


----------



## plodr

F - fencing instructor


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## poochee

H - Hair Dresser


----------



## dotty999

I - Industrialist


----------



## poochee

J - Jazz Musician


----------



## dotty999

K - Kitchen helper


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lyricist


----------



## 2twenty2

M - manicurist


----------



## plodr

N - navy pilot


----------



## poochee

O - Opera Singer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - playwright


----------



## poochee

Q - Quarterback


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Russian diplomat


----------



## Gr3iz

S - straight man (in a comedy duo)


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2 drummer


----------



## plodr

V - vocalist


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writer


----------



## poochee

X - X-ray Technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yodeling teacher


----------



## poochee

Z - Zipper Cutter


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alabama governor


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## plodr

C - cleaning lady


----------



## Gr3iz

D - deputy sheriff


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elephant trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - freighter captain


----------



## poochee

G - Garage Attendant


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hooker


----------



## plodr

I - ice cream shop owner


----------



## poochee

J - Janitor


----------



## plodr

K - knife repairer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - laundress


----------



## poochee

M - Marriage Counselor


----------



## dotty999

N -Nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Orange County detective


----------



## poochee

P - Patent Lawyer


----------



## plodr

Q - quality control inspector


----------



## poochee

R - Rest Room Attendant


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sociology professor


----------



## dotty999

T -traffic warden


----------



## plodr

U - university provost


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wax museum curator


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yurt builder


----------



## dotty999

Z - zookeeper


----------



## plodr

A - alpaca shearer


----------



## poochee

B - Baby Sitter.


----------



## Gr3iz

C - carpet installer


----------



## plodr

D - dog walker


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Edible Arrangements delivery person


----------



## 2twenty2

F - freelance photographer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - groundskeeper


----------



## plodr

H - horse breeder


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Intel engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jack of all trades


----------



## poochee

K - Keno Writer


----------



## dotty999

L= Lab technician


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Minister of labour


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nanobiologist


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Ohio governor


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paranormal investigator


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartermaster


----------



## Gr3iz

R - royal food taster


----------



## plodr

S - steam table server


----------



## Gr3iz

T - telephone operator


----------



## poochee

U - Union Organizer


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vintner


----------



## Gr3iz

W - web master


----------



## poochee

X - X-Ray Inspector


----------



## plodr

Y - yodeling instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin designer


----------



## plodr

A - apartment manager


----------



## 2twenty2

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chief cook & bottle washer


----------



## dotty999

D - dermatologist


----------



## poochee

E - Educational Therapist


----------



## dotty999

F - Farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - geothermal engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hostel manager


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indian chief


----------



## 2twenty2

J - junkyard owner


----------



## plodr

K - keg varnisher


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lumberjack


----------



## dotty999

M - matron


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Operations Manager


----------



## 2twenty2

P - plasterer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - QA analyst


----------



## plodr

R - roofer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - soothsayer


----------



## poochee

T - Teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

U - underlayment installer


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated model


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yacht builder


----------



## plodr

missed W
W - welder, next up Z


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## poochee

A - Airplane Mechanic


----------



## 2twenty2

B - batboy


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cartographer

I must've been in a big hurry to do "X" ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drummer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elephant keeper


----------



## plodr

F - flight instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gaffer


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hovercraft mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice skating instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

J - janitor


----------



## plodr

K - King


----------



## poochee

L - Laboratory Technician


----------



## dotty999

M - marshall


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NFL linebacker


----------



## Gr3iz

O - opera singer


----------



## poochee

P - Preacher


----------



## plodr

Q - Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rodeo clown


----------



## 2twenty2

S - servent


----------



## Gr3iz

T - therapist


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volleyball coach


----------



## poochee

W - Watch Maker


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box game developer


----------



## plodr

Y - yogurt maker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zamboni driver


----------



## 2twenty2

A - arborist


----------



## poochee

B - Butcher


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cartoonist


----------



## Gr3iz

D - director


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elevator mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fletcher


----------



## plodr

G - gaming cashier


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Harvard professor


----------



## poochee

I - Infantry Officer


----------



## Gr3iz

J - justice of the peace


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kayak designer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - linguistics professor


----------



## plodr

M - miller


----------



## poochee

N - Naval Officer


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oklahoma State Tooper


----------



## HOBOcs

P - painter


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - queen's lady in waiting


----------



## poochee

R - Radio Commentator


----------



## plodr

S - scientist


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trumpet player


----------



## poochee

U - Unicycle Repairman


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vacuum cleaner salesman


----------



## 2twenty2

W - weather announcer


----------



## Gr3iz

X- Xerox field engineer


----------



## plodr

Y - Yamaha salesman


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zebra lead singer


----------



## poochee

A - Assistant Manager


----------



## plodr

B - brewer


----------



## poochee

C - Caretaker


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dragon slayer


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flamenco dancer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - general


----------



## plodr

H - handyman


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice fisherman


----------



## poochee

J - Jailer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kinesthesiologist


----------



## poochee

L - Laminator


----------



## plodr

M - mailbox oops got my items and occupations mixed up. Make that *mail carrier*


----------



## poochee

N - Nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

O - office manager


----------



## poochee

P - Pharmacist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## plodr

R - roofer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stylist


----------



## poochee

T - Teacher


----------



## plodr

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - virtual networking guru


----------



## poochee

W - Waiter


----------



## HOBOcs

X - X-ray technician's helper


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yak herder


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zipper maker


----------



## plodr

A - apple grower


----------



## poochee

B - Barrister


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cab driver


----------



## poochee

D - Die Cutter Operator


----------



## Gr3iz

E - editor-in-chief


----------



## 2twenty2

F - freelance photographer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gal Friday


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hothouse manager


----------



## plodr

I - ingot pourer


----------



## 2twenty2

J - janitor


----------



## poochee

K - Kiln Loader


----------



## Gr3iz

L - loan originator


----------



## poochee

M - Marriage Counselor


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Notary Public


----------



## plodr

O - oven repairer (my husband repaired walk-in bread ovens at commercial bakeries one summer)


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paleoglaciologist


----------



## poochee

Q - Quilt Stuffer


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rodeo clown


----------



## plodr

S - saddle maker


----------



## poochee

T - Taxi Driver


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UL engineer


----------



## plodr

V - Violin Instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestler


----------



## poochee

X - X-ray Technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yellowstone Park Ranger


----------



## plodr

Z - Zoning Officer


----------



## Gr3iz

A - agronomist


----------



## poochee

B - Botanist


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chemist


----------



## poochee

D - Dock Worker


----------



## Gr3iz

E - executioner


----------



## poochee

F - Farmer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grocer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - high school principal


----------



## plodr

I - in-flight attendant


----------



## poochee

J - Janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king's guard


----------



## poochee

L - Lab Technician


----------



## Gr3iz

M - marriage counselor


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

O - occupational therapist


----------



## plodr

priest


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry manager


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Reverend


----------



## Gr3iz

S - singer


----------



## 2twenty2

T - translator


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Union representative


----------



## 2twenty2

V - violinist


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wash woman


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone assembler


----------



## plodr

X - x_ray technician


----------



## 2twenty2

Ok I'll do Y

Y - yeoman


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zip line tester


----------



## poochee

A - Architect


----------



## Gr3iz

B - barber


----------



## poochee

C - Cocktail Waitress


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dietician


----------



## poochee

E - Editor


----------



## 2twenty2

F - freelance journalist


----------



## plodr

G - golfer


----------



## poochee

H - History Professor


----------



## Gr3iz

I - I owa senator


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jet propulsion engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knife craftsman


----------



## plodr

L - librarian


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Moto GP racer


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NCO


----------



## Gr3iz

O - otolaryngologist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pianist


----------



## plodr

Q - quilt buyer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - QA analyst


----------



## 2twenty2

Ok I'll do R

R - reporter


----------



## plodr

S - steel worker


----------



## poochee

T - Tax Lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UHF antenna designer


----------



## poochee

V - Valet


----------



## 2twenty2

W - waiter


----------



## plodr

X - Xerox dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yugo dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zanzibar president


----------



## Gr3iz

A - acupuncturist


----------



## 2twenty2

B - baseball umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

C - co-pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drill sergeant


----------



## Gr3iz

E - escape artist


----------



## plodr

F - fortune teller


----------



## 2twenty2

G - group leader


----------



## poochee

H - Highway Patrol Pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Indiana governor


----------



## poochee

J - jazz musician


----------



## 2twenty2

K - KHL referee


----------



## plodr

L - landlord


----------



## Gr3iz

M - musician


----------



## poochee

N - Nuclear Technician


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orthopedic surgeon


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pyrotechnic professional


----------



## poochee

Q - Quick Sketch Artist


----------



## plodr

R - roofer


----------



## poochee

S - Saxophone Player


----------



## Gr3iz

T - troubadour


----------



## 2twenty2

U - underwriter


----------



## poochee

V - Veterinarian


----------



## Gr3iz

W - water boy


----------



## 2twenty2

X - Xerox technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yacht captain


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astrophysicist


----------



## plodr

B - bass player


----------



## Gr3iz

C - candlestick maker


----------



## poochee

D - Dental Hygienist


----------



## plodr

E - eye doctor


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fire eater (at the circus)


----------



## 2twenty2

G - general


----------



## poochee

H - Hair Dresser


----------



## Gr3iz

I - intern


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jester


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knife thrower


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lab technician


----------



## Gr3iz

M - miner


----------



## plodr

N - nutritionist


----------



## 2twenty2

O - optometrist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paleobiologist


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quarterback


----------



## plodr

R - rice grower


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sous chef


----------



## poochee

T - Tuner of pianos


----------



## 2twenty2

U - university professor


----------



## Gr3iz

V - violinist


----------



## plodr

W - window washer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox sales engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yeoman


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Keeper


----------



## 2twenty2

A - acrobat


----------



## Gr3iz

B - building inspector


----------



## plodr

C - clerk in a law office


----------



## poochee

D - Dental Assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

E - entertainer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Friar


----------



## Gr3iz

G - graphics designer


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hair dresser


----------



## plodr

I - icer (bakery worker)


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jeweler


----------



## poochee

K - Keno Runner


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lecturer


----------



## poochee

M - Minister


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nuclear scientist


----------



## plodr

O - opera singer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - playwright


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quebec Premier


----------



## poochee

R - Roller Skater


----------



## plodr

S - sous chef


----------



## Gr3iz

T - traffic cop


----------



## 2twenty2

U - utility attendant


----------



## plodr

V - vitamin producer


----------



## poochee

W - Watch Repairer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xenobiologist


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yankee, New York - pitcher


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo worker


----------



## Gr3iz

A - adjutant


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bulldozer operator


----------



## plodr

C - Captain of cruise ship


----------



## 2twenty2

D - doctor


----------



## Gr3iz

E - ergonomist


----------



## poochee

F - French teacher


----------



## plodr

G - glass blower


----------



## poochee

H - Hydraulic Engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Intel engineer


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knight's armorer


----------



## poochee

L - Librarian


----------



## plodr

M - machinist


----------



## poochee

N - Nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

O - officer of the court


----------



## dotty999

P - policeman


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen's guard


----------



## plodr

R - robotic engineer


----------



## poochee

S - Senator


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tractor mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undersecretary


----------



## poochee

V - Vicar


----------



## 2twenty2

W - warrant officer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xmas tree nursery owner


----------



## plodr

Y - yogurt shop owner


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoology professor


----------



## 2twenty2

A - arctic researcher


----------



## Gr3iz

B - barn builder


----------



## poochee

C - Carpenter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - delivery man


----------



## plodr

E - engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Ferrari designer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - ghost-buster


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hotel manager


----------



## Gr3iz

I - innkeeper


----------



## plodr

J - judge


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knockwurst stuffer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - limburger cheese maker


----------



## Gr3iz

M - miner


----------



## plodr

N - nun


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orator


----------



## plodr

P - parking lot attendant


----------



## poochee

Q - Quality Control Engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rustler


----------



## poochee

S - Salesman


----------



## HOBOcs

T - Ticket Taker


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vintner


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wainwright


----------



## plodr

X - Xerox salesman


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yak herder


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Veterinarian


----------



## dotty999

A - Author


----------



## HOBOcs

B - Banker


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cabinet maker


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dock worker


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electrician


----------



## plodr

F - floral designer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glazier


----------



## 2twenty2

H - historian


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iowa state trooper


----------



## poochee

J - Jazz Musician


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kannapolis, NC, police chief


----------



## 2twenty2

L - librarian


----------



## Gr3iz

M - metalworker


----------



## poochee

N - Nuclear Engineer


----------



## dotty999

O - optometrist


----------



## plodr

P - publisher


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartermaster


----------



## 2twenty2

R - reverend


----------



## poochee

S - Soldier


----------



## dotty999

T - tutor


----------



## plodr

U - Uber driver


----------



## HOBOcs

V - ventriloquist


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestler


----------



## poochee

X - X-ray Technician


----------



## plodr

Y - yacht salesman


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zookeeper


----------



## poochee

A - Architect


----------



## HOBOcs

B - bookkeeper


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chef


----------



## plodr

D - designer


----------



## poochee

E - Engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fireplace insert installer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gastrointestinal surgeon


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hadron collider designer


----------



## Gr3iz

I - insulation installer


----------



## poochee

J - Jail Matron


----------



## plodr

K - knitting machine operator


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lithographer


----------



## dotty999

M - magician


----------



## Gr3iz

N - night watchman


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orange grove farmer


----------



## plodr

P - pediatrician


----------



## poochee

Q - Quality Control Technician


----------



## Gr3iz

R - riot police


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Sonic the Hedgehog programmer


----------



## Gr3iz

T - ticket taker


----------



## plodr

U - umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

V - ventriloquist


----------



## plodr

W - warden


----------



## poochee

X - X-ray Technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yamaha dealer


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - acupuncturist


----------



## plodr

B - ballroom dance instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chiropractor


----------



## plodr

D - dental hygenist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - economics professor


----------



## poochee

F - Farm Hand


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gastrointestinal surgeon


----------



## plodr

H - hops grower


----------



## Gr3iz

I - internal auditor


----------



## poochee

J - Job Analyst


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kiln operator


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - machinist


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## plodr

O - optometrist


----------



## poochee

P - Pastor


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - queen's hand maiden


----------



## poochee

R - Rector


----------



## Gr3iz

S - submarine captain


----------



## plodr

T - television station owner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Uber driver


----------



## plodr

V - ventriloquist


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wife


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone maker


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yeoman


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Veterinarian


----------



## Gr3iz

A - animator


----------



## poochee

B - Ballet Dancer


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cartographer


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electrical inspector


----------



## plodr

F - farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - governor


----------



## poochee

H - Home Health Aide


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Inspector General


----------



## plodr

J - janitor


----------



## poochee

K - Keno Runner


----------



## dotty999

L - librarian


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mother

Happy Mother's Day, as appropriate!


----------



## plodr

N - night watchman


----------



## dotty999

O - operator


----------



## poochee

P - Paramedic


----------



## dotty999

Q - Quantity Surveyor


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rainmaker


----------



## poochee

S - Senator


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tent maker


----------



## plodr

U - University prof


----------



## poochee

V - Valet


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writer


----------



## plodr

X - X-box program designer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yacht salesman


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - antique dealer


----------



## poochee

B - Banker


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clarinet player


----------



## poochee

D - Dermatologist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Eskimo chief


----------



## poochee

F - Farmer


----------



## dotty999

G - Guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Honda dealer


----------



## dotty999

I - Inventor


----------



## plodr

J - junk yard dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kennel operator


----------



## poochee

L - Library Assistant


----------



## dotty999

M - motor mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nutritionist


----------



## plodr

O - obituary writer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - party planner


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quarry worker


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rocket scientist


----------



## plodr

S - sorter


----------



## Gr3iz

T - traffic coordinator


----------



## poochee

U - University Professor


----------



## Gr3iz

V - veterinarian


----------



## poochee

W - Watchman


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone maker


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yamaha dealer


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## plodr

A - artist


----------



## poochee

B - Baker


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clown


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Detroit police officer


----------



## poochee

E - Engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fletcher


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hematologist


----------



## plodr

I - interpreter


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Johannesburg mayor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas governor


----------



## 2twenty2

L - linoleum installer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mariner


----------



## plodr

N - nuclear physicist


----------



## 2twenty2

O - optometrist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paratrooper


----------



## plodr

Q - quiver maker


----------



## 2twenty2

R - river rescue expert


----------



## Gr3iz

S - school superintendent


----------



## poochee

T - Talent Scout


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## 2twenty2

V - visitor receptionist


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writer


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone tuner


----------



## plodr

Y - yard stick


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoology professor


----------



## 2twenty2

A - actor


----------



## Gr3iz

B - ballerina


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cartoonist


----------



## Gr3iz

D - developer


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farrier


----------



## 2twenty2

G - general practitioner


----------



## Gr3iz

H - horse trainer


----------



## plodr

I goofed, way back at Y occupation; I listed an item. DUH.

I - inventor


----------



## 2twenty2

J - journeyman


----------



## plodr

K - keg varnisher


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magistrate


----------



## poochee

N - Night Watchman


----------



## dotty999

O - operator


----------



## 2twenty2

P - police officer


----------



## poochee

Q - Quality Control Coordinator


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rehab councilor


----------



## AppleCookies

S - Sys Admin


----------



## plodr

T - tv weather reporter


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U-Haul dealer


----------



## plodr

V - vehicle etcher


----------



## poochee

W - Wall Paper Hanger


----------



## dotty999

X - Xray technician


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yahoo CEO


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zebra keeper


----------



## 2twenty2

A - AC/DC drummer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bookkeeper


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cranberry farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dance hall girl


----------



## plodr

E - editor


----------



## 2twenty2

F - financial adviser


----------



## Gr3iz

G - greenskeeper


----------



## plodr

H - heart specialist


----------



## poochee

I - ink well


----------



## 2twenty2

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knight in shining armor


----------



## plodr

L - lion tamer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mozilla programmer


----------



## Gr3iz

N - night watchman


----------



## poochee

O - Opera Singer


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Pop singer


----------



## dotty999

Q-Quality Controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radiologist


----------



## plodr

S - surgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

T - technologist


----------



## plodr

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - video editor


----------



## poochee

W - Writer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox field service tech


----------



## HOBOcs

Y - Yak Tamer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zero-day virus writer


----------



## poochee

A - Animal Trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - band leader


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cable installer


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dressmaker


----------



## plodr

E - envelope stuffer


----------



## poochee

F - French class


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Georgia senator


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Harvard law professor


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Indiana senator


----------



## poochee

J - Janitorial Supervisor


----------



## plodr

K - knife thrower


----------



## Gr3iz

L - landlady


----------



## plodr

M - midwife


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nursing assistant


----------



## 2twenty2

O - onion farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

P -parent


----------



## plodr

Q - quail hunter


----------



## poochee

R - Radiologist


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sex surrogate


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Valvoline dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wax museum curator


----------



## plodr

X - X-rated movie director


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - YouTube star


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - anthropologist


----------



## plodr

B - bar tender


----------



## dotty999

C - cleric


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dishwasher


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farmhand


----------



## poochee

G - Geography Professor


----------



## 2twenty2

H - historian


----------



## plodr

I - illustrator


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jack of all trades, and a master of none.


----------



## poochee

K - Kindergarten Teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Land Rover dealer


----------



## plodr

M - miner


----------



## Gr3iz

N - naturalist


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orator


----------



## Gr3iz

P - psychotherapist


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Q and A session organizer


----------



## Gr3iz

R - robber


----------



## dotty999

S - surgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

T - thesbian


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## plodr

V - voice coach


----------



## dotty999

W - warden


----------



## poochee

X - X-RAY Inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yellow submarine captain


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zellers manager


----------



## plodr

A - arbitrator


----------



## Gr3iz

B - balloon vendor


----------



## dotty999

C- carpenter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drummer


----------



## poochee

E - Electrician


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flagman


----------



## dotty999

G - Guard


----------



## plodr

H - hypnotist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indian chief


----------



## 2twenty2

J - journalist


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king's guard


----------



## plodr

L - librarian


----------



## poochee

M - Marriage Counselor


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nuclear physicist


----------



## poochee

O - Orthodontist


----------



## dotty999

P - porter


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen drummer


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radio station traffic manager


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Texas Ranger


----------



## dotty999

U - Undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volunteer


----------



## plodr

W - window installer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xmas tree farmer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - youth councillor


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo owner


----------



## poochee

A - Artist


----------



## 2twenty2

B - botanist


----------



## poochee

C - Catcher - (Baseball Player)


----------



## dotty999

D- dentist


----------



## plodr

E - exporter


----------



## 2twenty2

F - female impersonator


----------



## poochee

G - Geometry Teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hurricane chaser


----------



## 2twenty2

I - IBM engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jester


----------



## dotty999

K - kick boxer


----------



## plodr

L - loan officer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mail sorter


----------



## 2twenty2

N - National security adviser


----------



## Gr3iz

O - organist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - plastic surgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality control analyst


----------



## poochee

R - Rental Agent


----------



## dotty999

S - surveyor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - travel agent


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Victorinox craftsman (Swiss army knives)


----------



## plodr

W - warehouse manager


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box programmer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yeti hunter


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Airship pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

B - biochemist


----------



## 2twenty2

C - crabber


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## poochee

E - Elevator Operator


----------



## 2twenty2

F - funeral director


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - housewife


----------



## dotty999

I - instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Junk yard worker


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kink's manager


----------



## plodr

L - legal assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

M - miner


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oil rig manager


----------



## dotty999

P - puppeteer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## poochee

R - Restaurateur


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - treasury agent


----------



## plodr

U - umbrella maker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Volvo dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

W - waiter


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone maker


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yamaha racer


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - antarctic explorer


----------



## poochee

B - Ballet Dancer


----------



## dotty999

C - cleric


----------



## 2twenty2

D - desk clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elevator operator


----------



## dotty999

F -florist


----------



## poochee

G - Geologist


----------



## Gr3iz

H - horticulturist


----------



## poochee

I - Industrialist


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jeweler


----------



## plodr

K - kennel owner


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lighting manager


----------



## 2twenty2

M - maple syrup producer


----------



## Gr3iz

N - North Atlantic fisherman

I helped a family in a "sugaring off" party one year, making maple syrup. Good stuff!!


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> I helped a family in a "sugaring off" party one year, making maple syrup. Good stuff!!


Yep darn good. You can pretty much put that stuff on anything.

O - opal mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Puegot dealer


----------



## plodr

Q - quiz show host

The only thing I don't like is maple sugar candy. It is too sweet.


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quebec Premier


----------



## Gr3iz

R - riot police


----------



## plodr

S - senator


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Toledo mayor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Utah governor


----------



## poochee

V - Vender


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Washington Post editor


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated actress


----------



## plodr

Y - yak farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zamboni operator


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Argo actor


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cryogenics tech


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drywaller


----------



## 2twenty2

E - e-bike dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flight instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grease monkey


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hollywood agent


----------



## plodr

I - ice sculptor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - janitor's assistant


----------



## plodr

K - kitchen designer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lacrosse coach


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Montreal Canadiens coach


----------



## dotty999

N -nanny


----------



## plodr

O - Ontario Premier


----------



## 2twenty2

P - political analyst


----------



## plodr

Q - quiz show host


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - spirit guide


----------



## poochee

T - Teachers Aide


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Utah governor


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vitamin salesman


----------



## dotty999

W -welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## plodr

A - airline pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

B - belly dancer


----------



## poochee

C - Carpenter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dolphin trainer


----------



## plodr

E - envelope stuffer


----------



## poochee

F - Farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gaffer


----------



## poochee

H - Hat Designer


----------



## Gr3iz

I - interior decorator


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kite fighter


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - meteorologist


----------



## plodr

N - noodle maker


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orthopaedist


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quality Assurance inspector


----------



## dotty999

R - Registered nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sportscaster


----------



## dotty999

T - tea lady


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vintner


----------



## Gr3iz

W - well digger


----------



## plodr

X - x-rated movie actor


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yukon dogsledder


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

A - alpine ski instructor


----------



## poochee

B - Ballet Dancer


----------



## Gr3iz

C - criminal


----------



## plodr

D - doorman


----------



## Gr3iz

E - endocrinologist


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fisherman


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## 2twenty2

H - handmaid


----------



## plodr

I - intelligence agent


----------



## 2twenty2

J - junior accountant


----------



## plodr

K - KOA (Kampgrounds of America chain) owner


----------



## 2twenty2

plodr said:


> KOA


Got a couple of those KOA around my area.

L - lighthouse keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

M - machinist mate


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - ophthalmologist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - parson


----------



## dotty999

Q - quarry worker


----------



## Gr3iz

R - ramp agent


----------



## plodr

S - sander


----------



## Gr3iz

T - toll-taker


----------



## poochee

U - University Professor


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Vermont governor


----------



## plodr

W - wash machine repairman


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box designer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yukon Premier


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zither player


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Arkansas governor


----------



## Gr3iz

B - band leader


----------



## 2twenty2

C - carpet installer


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dean of admissions


----------



## 2twenty2

E - eeler


----------



## Gr3iz

F - furniture restorer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garbage collector


----------



## plodr

H - hops grower


----------



## Gr3iz

I - investment counselor


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kentucky state trooper


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - madam


----------



## Gr3iz

N - neurologist


----------



## dotty999

O - ombudsman


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Playboy bunny


----------



## plodr

Q - quarter horse breeder


----------



## poochee

R - Radio Announcer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sod installer


----------



## Gr3iz

T - teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

U - university professor


----------



## Gr3iz

V - village drunk


----------



## plodr

W - web site designer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated porn star


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yentl director


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## dotty999

A - actor


----------



## 2twenty2

B - boston bruin goaltender


----------



## Gr3iz

C - captain of the guard


----------



## 2twenty2

D - detroit tiger pitcher


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - freight loader


----------



## dotty999

G - geography teacher


----------



## plodr

H - helicopter pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Idaho senator


----------



## Gr3iz

J - justice of the peace


----------



## poochee

K - Kitchen Helper


----------



## 2twenty2

L - laboratory assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

M - metallurgist


----------



## dotty999

N - neurologist


----------



## plodr

O - orderly


----------



## Gr3iz

P - preacher


----------



## TheEnders

R for Referee


----------



## Gr3iz

What? You don't like "Q"? ;-) Welcome to the game! I'll do the Q ...

Q - quarterback


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sound engineer


----------



## dotty999

T = thoracic surgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

U - urologist


----------



## 2twenty2

V - ventriloquist


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestler


----------



## 2twenty2

X - Xbox assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yo-yo champion


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zombies drummer


----------



## Gr3iz

A - acrobat


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bobcat operator


----------



## dotty999

C - cab driver


----------



## plodr

D - dancer


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## poochee

F - Furrier


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gardener


----------



## Gr3iz

H - homemaker


----------



## plodr

I - inspector (either police or building)


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - killer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - letter carrier


----------



## dotty999

M - music teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

N - natural healer


----------



## 2twenty2

O - O.P.P officer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - promoter


----------



## plodr

Q - Quilting Machine operator


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rocket scientist


----------



## dotty999

S - soldier


----------



## poochee

T - Teacher


----------



## dotty999

U - Usherette


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valet parking attendant


----------



## 2twenty2

W - waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box design engineer


----------



## poochee

Y - Yacht Captain


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo veterinarian


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Apple "genius"


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Chancellor


----------



## dotty999

D - Doctor


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electrical engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fletcher


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hacker


----------



## dotty999

I - Inspector


----------



## plodr

J - jig saw operator


----------



## poochee

K - Kitchen Designer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lineman


----------



## dotty999

M - movie director


----------



## 2twenty2

N - night watchman


----------



## Gr3iz

O - obstetrician


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pattern maker


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartermaster


----------



## plodr

R - Roto rooter worker


----------



## Gr3iz

S - serviceman


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U-Haul owner


----------



## dotty999

V - venetian blind fitter


----------



## 2twenty2

W - writer


----------



## plodr

X - xebec builder


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - year book editor


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - AI engineer


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## 2twenty2

C - carhop


----------



## dotty999

D - dental technician


----------



## plodr

E - educator


----------



## dotty999

F - fishmonger


----------



## 2twenty2

G - general


----------



## dotty999

H - heating engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

I - internal affairs officer


----------



## dotty999

J - judo expert


----------



## 2twenty2

K - karate instructor


----------



## dotty999

L - librarian


----------



## 2twenty2

M - minister


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## poochee

O - Opera Singer


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## 2twenty2

R - reuters editor


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## 2twenty2

T - translator


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vegetable farmer


----------



## 2twenty2

W - whistler blackcomb manager


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone maker


----------



## poochee

Y - Yacht Mechanic


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zinc miner


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Arctic explorer


----------



## plodr

B - bartender


----------



## dotty999

C - coach driver


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drummer


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - forest ranger


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grand falls mayor


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hawaii 50 producer


----------



## 2twenty2

I - India prime minister


----------



## plodr

J - jam maker


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king


----------



## poochee

L - Landscaper


----------



## dotty999

M - machine operator


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nickleback guitarist


----------



## dotty999

O - orthodontist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - photographer


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quack


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - shortstop


----------



## dotty999

T - tailor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Utah senator


----------



## dotty999

V - vendor


----------



## plodr

W - writer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated starlet


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yosemite park ranger


----------



## plodr

Z - Zeiss lens maker


----------



## 2twenty2

A - americana hostess


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cake decorator


----------



## 2twenty2

D - ditch digger


----------



## Gr3iz

E - exercise coach


----------



## plodr

F - film director


----------



## Gr3iz

G - guard


----------



## 2twenty2

H - house of cards writer


----------



## dotty999

I - information technologist


----------



## 2twenty2

J - juno awards host


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen assistant


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lieutenant


----------



## plodr

M - model


----------



## dotty999

N - naval officer


----------



## Gr3iz

O - on-call support


----------



## 2twenty2

P - persian cat breeder


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - QC Analyst


----------



## 2twenty2

R - review writer


----------



## plodr

S - sewing machine operator


----------



## 2twenty2

T - theologian


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## poochee

V - Veterinarian


----------



## 2twenty2

W - whistle maker


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yacht captain


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoo manager


----------



## plodr

A - alarm installer


----------



## poochee

B - Barrister


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cartographer


----------



## 2twenty2

D - draftsman


----------



## Gr3iz

E - entertainer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - freelance photographer


----------



## plodr

G - ghost writer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Harvard professor


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inventor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jazz piano player


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kansas city mayor


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lunch lady


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mandarin manager


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Ninja warrior


----------



## plodr

O - ornithologist


----------



## dotty999

P = purser


----------



## HyperHenry

Quartz Miner


----------



## dotty999

R - Reporter

Hi HH, welcome to the game!


----------



## poochee

S - Senator


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trainer


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volleyball coach


----------



## dotty999

W - wicket keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox field engineer


----------



## poochee

Y - Yard Supevisor


----------



## plodr

Z - Zippo lighter inspector


----------



## dotty999

A - Acrobat


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bureaucrat


----------



## dotty999

C - carter


----------



## poochee

D - Dentist


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elevator technician


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fruit picker


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - honor guard


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jeweler


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kitchen help (restaurant)


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magistrate


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nutritionist


----------



## plodr

O - organist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - prefect


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## 2twenty2

R - race official


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Spanish teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

T - twitter coder


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Uber driver


----------



## 2twenty2

V - v12 engine mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wanderer


----------



## HyperHenry

xylophone player


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yamaha mechanic


----------



## HyperHenry

Zoologist


----------



## dotty999

A - acrobat


----------



## HyperHenry

ballroom dancer


----------



## dotty999

C - carpenter


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dancer


----------



## plodr

E - economist


----------



## Gr3iz

F - forest ranger


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hacker


----------



## dotty999

I - ice cream vendor


----------



## HyperHenry

juggler


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kmart cashier


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## plodr

M - mind reader


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Notary Public


----------



## 2twenty2

O - onion farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Peugeot salesman


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quebec police officer


----------



## Gr3iz

R - running back


----------



## HyperHenry

security guard


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tractor dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

U - university police


----------



## dotty999

V - vendor


----------



## plodr

W - warden


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated dancer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yak herder


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Keeper


----------



## 2twenty2

A - albacore fisherman


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bellhop


----------



## 2twenty2

C - caterer


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - exterminator


----------



## dotty999

F - firefighter


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glassblower


----------



## dotty999

H - hotelier


----------



## Gr3iz

I - intelligence officer


----------



## plodr

J - junior high school principal


----------



## HyperHenry

K - king


----------



## 2twenty2

L - librarian


----------



## Gr3iz

M - moving van driver


----------



## 2twenty2

N - neurosurgeon


----------



## dotty999

O - optometrist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - psychologist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartermaster


----------



## 2twenty2

R - reservist


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - traveling salesman


----------



## 2twenty2

U - uber driver


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valvetrain specialist


----------



## 2twenty2

W - walmart manager


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Ray technician


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yugo mechanic


----------



## dotty999

Z - zookeeper


----------



## plodr

A - animal trainer


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clerk


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dental hygienist


----------



## HyperHenry

Elvis impersonator


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farrier


----------



## poochee

G - Geologist


----------



## HyperHenry

H - helicopter pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

I - international spy museum curator


----------



## dotty999

J - joiner


----------



## 2twenty2

K - klondike wilderness guide


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lady in waiting

(I've always wondered what they were waiting for. And whether they ever achieved it ...)


----------



## dotty999

M - matron

seems like I've been a lady in waiting for a long time!


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nudist colony host


----------



## dotty999

O - optometrist


----------



## plodr

P - police officer


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - roller derby queen 

OK, Dotty. What are you waiting for? Satisfy my curiosity ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

S - sailor

I'm waiting for my ship to come in


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tramp


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## 2twenty2

V - veteran affairs minister


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x-country ski vendor


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yacht captain (sailing Dotty's ship to her ...)


----------



## plodr

Z - Zoning Officer


----------



## 2twenty2

A - alaskan king crab fisherman


----------



## dotty999

A - author


----------



## Gr3iz

Dotty, we really don't need two A's ... ;-)

B - beekeeper


----------



## dotty999

I didn't notice! 

C - caretaker


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drywall installer


----------



## dotty999

E - editor


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farm equipment dealer


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## HyperHenry

H - Hotel manager


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## plodr

J - joke writer


----------



## dotty999

K - kickboxer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lyricist


----------



## dotty999

M - matron


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orthodontist


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stylist


----------



## dotty999

T - tailor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vintner


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - you tube president


----------



## plodr

Z - Zanesville, Ohio Mayor


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astrophysicist


----------



## dotty999

B - barrister


----------



## HyperHenry

C - Chimney Sweep


----------



## Gr3iz

D - doorman


----------



## HyperHenry

E - Enviromentalist


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flutist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - geriatrician


----------



## plodr

H - horse trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

I - illustrator


----------



## dotty999

J - jockey


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kodak camera repairman


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lens grinder


----------



## dotty999

M - musician


----------



## HyperHenry

N - nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

O - on-call support


----------



## 2twenty2

P - public servant


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - QA Analyst


----------



## plodr

S - stevedore


----------



## 2twenty2

OK I'll do "R"

R - radio announcer


Next - "T"


----------



## Gr3iz

T - train conductor


----------



## 2twenty2

U - upper house senator


----------



## HyperHenry

V - violinist


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Washington senator


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone player


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yacht captain


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoo Keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - architect


----------



## HyperHenry

B - bookkeeper


----------



## poochee

C - Caretaker


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drywall installer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - economics professor


----------



## plodr

F - fruit picker


----------



## dotty999

G - gardener


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hotel manager


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Intel CFO


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kicker


----------



## Grey03

L-Laboratory Chief


----------



## dotty999

M - Matron


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oncologist


----------



## plodr

P - plumber


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - queen's guard

Hi Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

R - retirement community designer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - structural engineer


----------



## HyperHenry

T - truck driver


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U2 drummer


----------



## Gr3iz

V - village idiot


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Ray technician


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yeoman


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - actor


----------



## plodr

B - bursar


----------



## Gr3iz

C - camp counselor


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dump truck driver


----------



## dotty999

E - engine driver


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fluid dynamicist


----------



## 2twenty2

G - General


----------



## Gr3iz

H - haberdasher


----------



## poochee

I - Insurance Adjuster


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## plodr

K - kiln operator


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mimeographer


----------



## Grey03

N-Navigator


----------



## 2twenty2

O - onion farmer


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## plodr

Q - quartermaster


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - supervisor


----------



## dotty999

T - telex operator


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniform cleaner


----------



## 2twenty2

V - valley of the dolls actor


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wax museum curator


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone repairman


----------



## plodr

Y - yarn dyer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zamboni driver


----------



## 2twenty2

A - alternative band member


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chef


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - executive secretary


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fortune teller


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gypsy fortune teller


----------



## plodr

H - hygienist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - indentured servant


----------



## poochee

J - Janitor


----------



## Grey03

K - Kitchen Helper


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - minion


----------



## 2twenty2

N - night clerk


----------



## poochee

O - Optometrist


----------



## plodr

P - pharmacist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry foreman


----------



## Grey03

R - Ring announcer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - strong man


----------



## Gr3iz

T - truant officer


----------



## Grey03

U - Umbrella Seller


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice squad detective


----------



## plodr

W - windows washer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox sales engineer


----------



## Grey03

Y - Yacht captain


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zit cream salesman


----------



## dotty999

A - actress


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bearded lady


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cowpoke


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dude ranch foreman


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## plodr

F - flag man/woman


----------



## Gr3iz

G - geologist


----------



## 2twenty2

H - horror movie director


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iowa governor


----------



## 2twenty2

J - junkyard owner


----------



## Gr3iz

K - key grinder


----------



## plodr

L - legislator


----------



## Gr3iz

M - miller


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oral surgeon


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - QA manager


----------



## plodr

R - ranch foreman


----------



## Gr3iz

S - silversmith


----------



## dotty999

T - telephone operator


----------



## 2twenty2

U - university prof


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## 2twenty2

W - whistler ski resort manager


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X country ski instructor


----------



## plodr

Y - Yellowstone Ranger


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Anchorage mayor


----------



## dotty999

B - barrister


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CEO


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drama critic


----------



## plodr

E - educator


----------



## 2twenty2

F - ford production line assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gasman on a pit crew


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hitman


----------



## Gr3iz

I - inmate


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jailer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - killer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - machinist


----------



## 2twenty2

N - neon sign designer


----------



## plodr

O - oculist


----------



## dotty999

P = purser


----------



## Grey03

Q - Quality Assurance Staff


----------



## dotty999

R - roofer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - scammer


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undertaker


----------



## plodr

V - Viceroy


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter


----------



## HyperHenry

Xray tech


----------



## Grey03

Y - Yeast Handler


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zamboni mechanic


----------



## plodr

A - auto mechanic


----------



## 2twenty2

B - BMW engineer


----------



## dotty999

C - carpenter


----------



## Grey03

D - Dog whisperer


----------



## 2twenty2

E - executioner


----------



## plodr

F - fork lift operator


----------



## poochee

G - Gymnastics Teacher


----------



## plodr

H - hula instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inventer


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## poochee

K - Kitchen Helper


----------



## dotty999

L - landlady


----------



## poochee

M - Matron


----------



## 2twenty2

N - night watchman


----------



## plodr

O - obstetrician


----------



## Grey03

P - Pawn Shop Staff


----------



## dotty999

Q -quality controller


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Reebok designer


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Transylvania mayor


----------



## dotty999

U - usher


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vintage furniture store proprietor


----------



## plodr

W - writer


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xxx porn star


----------



## plodr

Y - yak breeder


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoologist


----------



## dotty999

A - archivist


----------



## 2twenty2

B - baby sitter


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cartographer


----------



## 2twenty2

D - designer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - editor


----------



## plodr

F - forest ranger


----------



## Cookiegal

Jimmyjackjumpup,

Your post has been deleted. Please keep your replies within the confines of the rules which includes no profanity even if it's not spelled out.


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

It was not profanity. It was a joke just for giggles. But I guess you are right about this not being the place.

Sorry if anybody was offended. I'm a bad kitty.


----------



## 2twenty2

G - google executive


----------



## Gr3iz

H - high school teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Intel executive


----------



## Gr3iz

J - junior high school principal


----------



## plodr

K - Kentucky Fried Chicken manager


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Loyds of London manager


----------



## poochee

M - Masseur


----------



## HyperHenry

N - Ninja


----------



## Grey03

O - Operations Manager


----------



## HyperHenry

P - Pilot


----------



## Grey03

Q - Quality Control Technician


----------



## Gr3iz

R - roller derby queen


----------



## Grey03

S - Ship Captain


----------



## Gr3iz

T - travel agent


----------



## 2twenty2

U - USPS driver


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valet parking attendant


----------



## plodr

W - wardrobe designer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xebec captain


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - youth councilor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zookeeper


----------



## plodr

A - Antarctic scientist


----------



## poochee

B - Ballet Dancer


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

C - Candy man


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dairy farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - English queen


----------



## plodr

F - floral designer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - geophysicist


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hydrologist


----------



## 2twenty2

I - iPhone designer


----------



## dotty999

J - Janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kool-Aid packager


----------



## dotty999

L - laundry worker


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mariner


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NBA coach


----------



## Gr3iz

O - offensive line coach


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pharmacist


----------



## tony.ken49

Q- quantitative analysis expert 

Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


----------



## poochee

R - Radio Announcer


----------



## plodr

S - seamstress


----------



## Gr3iz

T - talent agent


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volley


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water polo coach


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox sales engineer


----------



## plodr

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zenith TV designer


----------



## Gr3iz

A - assassin


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

B - Boston bean baker


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chairman


----------



## Gr3iz

D - director


----------



## plodr

E - editor


----------



## 2twenty2

F - freaks director


----------



## Deejay100six

G - Guard


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hacker


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indian chief


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jack of all trades


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kangaroo herder


----------



## 2twenty2

L - loony toon artist


----------



## dotty999

M - marshall


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nurses aide


----------



## plodr

O - opera singer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - political lobbyist


----------



## poochee

Q - queen


----------



## 2twenty2

R - restorer


----------



## simian

S - Singer in a monkey band.


----------



## Gr3iz

T - troubadour


----------



## simian

U - Unscrambler and no its not cryptography related.


----------



## dotty999

V - vendor


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Wendy's manager


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - youth counselor


----------



## plodr

Z - zagnut bar stacker


----------



## dotty999

A - auctioneer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - beautician


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Choo Choo Charlies chef


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Earl


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fletcher


----------



## dotty999

G - gardener


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hardware store owner


----------



## 2twenty2

I - invester


----------



## plodr

J - jumble puzzle creator


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kaleidoscope manufacturer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Little House On The Prairie producer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mars mission commander


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nickle miner


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oil driller


----------



## plodr

P - post office worker


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen's guard


----------



## Gr3iz

R - royal guard


----------



## 2twenty2

S - stripper


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tire changer


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volleyball coach

Hiya Dotty dear! You still shivering and stinking? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

W - welder

cheeky monkey! normal service will resume Wednesday hopefully when new boiler is installed


----------



## plodr

X- x-rated movie actor


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yahoo service manager


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoobiologist



dotty999 said:


> cheeky monkey! normal service will resume Wednesday hopefully when new boiler is installed


My offer still stands, my dear ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

A - acrobat

10/10 for persistence!


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bellhop

You can't say I haven't tried ... ;-) I've only your best interests at heart, dear lady.


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cheese maker


----------



## Gr3iz

D - doll maker


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eagles drummer


----------



## plodr

F - ferry boat pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glee club singer


----------



## 2twenty2

H - harper valley pta actor


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iowa State University mascot


----------



## Grey03

J - Janitress


----------



## 2twenty2

K - King


----------



## Gr3iz

L - legal assistant


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magistrate


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper editor


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oil tycoon


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pirate


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quantum Solice director


----------



## plodr

R - referee


----------



## Gr3iz

S - spear fisher


----------



## poochee

T - Teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - veterinarian


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wwe wrestler


----------



## plodr

X - xebec builder


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yes keyboardist


----------



## Grey03

Z - Zoo keeper


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ABBA singer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - butcher


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CHL coach


----------



## plodr

D - Dell technician


----------



## Gr3iz

E - earl


----------



## HOBOcs

F - Friar


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Chief


----------



## plodr

H - historian


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice cream man


----------



## poochee

J - Janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kodak technician


----------



## plodr

L - librarian


----------



## Gr3iz

M - middleware programmer


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Neurosurgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

O - osteopath


----------



## 2twenty2

P - PC builder


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality assurance analyst


----------



## plodr

R - rodeo clown


----------



## Gr3iz

S - statue artist


----------



## dotty999

T - tutor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Underwriter's Labs engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vintage furniture dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

W - water polo coach


----------



## 2twenty2

X - X-Streme sports announcer


----------



## plodr

Y - yogurt taster


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoo security


----------



## Grey03

A - Architect


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bartender


----------



## Grey03

C - Craftsman


----------



## Gr3iz

D - draftsman


----------



## Grey03

E - Engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire fighter


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - HR Manager


----------



## dotty999

I - ice cream vendor


----------



## 2twenty2

J - janitor


----------



## dotty999

K - kiosk attendant


----------



## Gr3iz

L - law professor


----------



## dotty999

M - marine biologist


----------



## plodr

N - navigator


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orthodontist


----------



## dotty999

P = policeman


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## dotty999

R - radio broadcaster


----------



## Gr3iz

S - songwriter


----------



## Grey03

T - Team Leader


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UCLA professor


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## 2twenty2

W - WWE promoter


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yale professor


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - acupuncturist


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chocolatier


----------



## plodr

D - dietician


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - florist


----------



## Grey03

G - Graphic Designer


----------



## 2twenty2

H - house cleaning


----------



## plodr

I - ice sculptor


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kwick-n-klean car wash attendant


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - MGM president


----------



## Grey03

N - Nanny


----------



## poochee

O - Opera Singer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - parochial school principal


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Quick lube grease monkey


----------



## Grey03

R - Radio DJ.


----------



## 2twenty2

S - scientist


----------



## plodr

T - timekeeper


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UHF antenna assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

V - varsity coach


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wonderland director


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox support tech


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yogi bear colorist


----------



## plodr

Z - zip tie bagger


----------



## poochee

A - Architect


----------



## Grey03

B - Billing Clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

C - county clerk


----------



## Grey03

D - Desk Officer


----------



## 2twenty2

E - EA Sports game coder


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fire chief


----------



## Cookiegal

G - gigolo


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hooker


----------



## Cookiegal

I - investigator


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jailer


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kleptomaniac


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## plodr

M - meter maid


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nuclear engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

O - OPP officer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - parole officer


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - QPP officer


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radio station traffic manager


----------



## plodr

S - song writer


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Trooper


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UL technician


----------



## 2twenty2

V - viceroy


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Cookiegal

X - X-ray technician


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn spinner


----------



## Cookiegal

Boy do I need new glasses. I read that as "yam spinner" and thought since when do you spin yams? 

Z - Zoologist


----------



## dotty999

I'm quite adept at spinning yarns though 

A - Actress


----------



## HOBOcs

B - Broker


----------



## Grey03

C- Chief Mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dental hygienist


----------



## Grey03

E - Editor


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flight attendant


----------



## Grey03

G - Graphic designer


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

H - Heat and cooling repair


----------



## 2twenty2

I - investor


----------



## Cookiegal

J - Jockey


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas State trooper


----------



## plodr

L - lawn mower repairer


----------



## dotty999

M - manager


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NBA assistant coach


----------



## Grey03

O - Operator


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pentagon guard


----------



## Grey03

Q - QA Test Analyst


----------



## 2twenty2

R - restaurateur


----------



## dotty999

S - seamstress


----------



## plodr

T - tile setter


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

V - Valencia orange grower


----------



## 2twenty2

W - waiter


----------



## dotty999

X -xray technician


----------



## Cookiegal

Y - Yoga Instructor


----------



## dotty999

Z - zookeeper

you still bored?


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> you still bored?


Yup.


----------



## dotty999

so the rest of us have to suffer because of it!


----------



## 2twenty2

A - anthropologist


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> so the rest of us have to suffer because of it!


Right on sister. Shouldn't you be opening a can of tuna or something?


----------



## dotty999

B - butler

if I'm not eating it, neither is the cat at this time!


----------



## Cookiegal

C - Cosmetician


----------



## dotty999

D - Dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - etymologist


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

F - Federal Judge


----------



## Gr3iz

G - geophysicist


----------



## 2twenty2

H - horologist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indian chief


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Journalist


----------



## plodr

K - kennel worker


----------



## Gr3iz

L - left fielder


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mattel ceo


----------



## Gr3iz

N - night watchman


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oil baron


----------



## dotty999

P - publican


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - queen's lady in waiting


----------



## 2twenty2

R - restorer


----------



## dotty999

S - sports commentator


----------



## 2twenty2

T - travel agent


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## Cookiegal

V - Veterinarian


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestling commentator


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone maker


----------



## Grey03

Y - Yoyo Tricker


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Z again!  OK

Z - Zeppelin pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

A - animator


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

B - Basket weaver

Sup Gr?


----------



## Grey03

C - Candy Maker


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

D - Driller's mate


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farrier

Hey JJJ! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## 2twenty2

G - great wolf lodge manager


----------



## Gr3iz

H - halfback


----------



## plodr

I - ice sculptor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jello molder


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

K - Kicker


----------



## Grey03

L - Laborer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - microbiologist


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NBA commissioner


----------



## Gr3iz

O - off-shore oil rig driller


----------



## 2twenty2

P - PGA official


----------



## plodr

Q - quiz show emcee


----------



## Cookiegal

R - Robotics Engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - secretary of state


----------



## Grey03

T - Tax Collector


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

V - Veteran


----------



## 2twenty2

W - WHL coach


----------



## Cookiegal

Jimmyjackjumpup said:


> V - Veteran


Not an occupation but an honourable distinction nonetheless.


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-ray technician


----------



## plodr

Y - yoyo maker


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Air Force colonel


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bat boy


----------



## Gr3iz

C - constable


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dump truck driver


----------



## Gr3iz

E - entertainment director


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

F - Fiddle player


----------



## 2twenty2

G - google programmer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - handmaiden


----------



## 2twenty2

I - international spy


----------



## plodr

J - judge


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knockwurst stuffer


----------



## Grey03

L - Loader Operator


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mission control commander


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

N - Ninja


----------



## Grey03

O - One Punch Man Creator


----------



## 2twenty2

P - political analyst


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality assurance manager


----------



## plodr

R - robotic arm repairer


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

S - service attendant


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Theater manager


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umbrella repairman


----------



## 2twenty2

V - VCR restorer


----------



## Gr3iz

W - war correspondent


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yoyo champion


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoo maintenance staff


----------



## Gr3iz

A - aerobics instructor


----------



## plodr

B - ballroom dance instructor


----------



## Cookiegal

C - Choreographer


----------



## dotty999

D - Dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - environmentalist


----------



## Grey03

F - Fire Fighter


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Canyon guide


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hangman


----------



## plodr

I - iron worker


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jailer


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

K - Kansas lead singer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - landlord


----------



## Gr3iz

M - manager


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NASCAR official


----------



## plodr

O - opera singer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paranormal investigator


----------



## Cookiegal

Q - Quality Control expert


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Regent


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stripper


----------



## 2twenty2

T - travel agent


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

U - umpire


----------



## Grey03

V - Vending Machine Assembler


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Whistler ski slope groomer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xylophone manufacturer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - YMCA president


----------



## plodr

Z - Zeiss factory worker


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

A - automated construction bot builder


----------



## Gr3iz

B - beautician


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

C- cat whisperer


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dog trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elephant handler


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fudge maker


----------



## Gr3iz

G - greens keeper


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hockey annalist


----------



## plodr

I - Iditarod contestant


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jiffy pop packager


----------



## Grey03

K - Keeper


----------



## 2twenty2

L - librarian


----------



## Gr3iz

M - militant


----------



## plodr

N - newspaper reporter


----------



## 2twenty2

O - octopus researcher


----------



## Gr3iz

P - physical therapist


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quack


----------



## Grey03

R - Research Manager


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sailor


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transport truck driver


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniform cleaner


----------



## plodr

V - viola maker


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

W - wagon master


----------



## 2twenty2

X - X-country ski coach


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zippo lighter assembler


----------



## Cookiegal

A - Astronaut


----------



## plodr

B - building inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CCR lead guitar


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dictator


----------



## 2twenty2

E - eaves trough installer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fry cook


----------



## 2twenty2

G - goofy artist


----------



## plodr

H - hair stylist


----------



## 2twenty2

I - India president


----------



## Cookiegal

J - Jock Strap assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kilt maker


----------



## 2twenty2

L - livery stable owner


----------



## Cookiegal

M - Marine Biologist


----------



## 2twenty2

N - New York Rangers coach


----------



## Cookiegal

O - Oncologist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - peanut farmer


----------



## plodr

Q - quiz question writer


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radioman


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sonar operator


----------



## Gr3iz

T - turtle rancher


----------



## 2twenty2

U - USA president


----------



## plodr

V - ventriloquist


----------



## Cookiegal

W - Whale trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox sales engineer


----------



## Grey03

Y - Yard Supervisor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zamboni driver


----------



## 2twenty2

A - archery trainer


----------



## plodr

B - baseball coach


----------



## Cookiegal

C - captain


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drummer


----------



## Grey03

E - Eggplant farmer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - ford dealership manager


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gas man


----------



## Cookiegal

H - Hooters waitress


----------



## plodr

I - ingot pourer


----------



## 2twenty2

J - junior accountant


----------



## Grey03

K - KFC Cashier


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lithographer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mother


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NHL center man


----------



## plodr

O - Oregon senator


----------



## Cookiegal

P - Parking lot attendant


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartet member


----------



## Gr3iz

R - running back


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

S - Sitter of babes ... I know, don't count, but I like it any way.

Sling-blade sharpener ... Hey *some* one has to do it.


----------



## 2twenty2

T - triage nurse


----------



## plodr

U - undertaker


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vintner


----------



## Gr3iz

W - war correspondent


----------



## plodr

X - x-ray technician


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yahoo ceo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - archivist


----------



## plodr

B - border guard


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cabinetmaker


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drummer


----------



## plodr

E - ear, nose and throat doctor


----------



## Gr3iz

F - first lieutenant


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garage band member


----------



## Gr3iz

H - harbor tug captain


----------



## Grey03

I - Island Tourist Guide


----------



## Gr3iz

J - judge advocate general


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kraft CEO


----------



## plodr

L - lobbyist


----------



## Gr3iz

M - minister


----------



## 2twenty2

N - national guard


----------



## plodr

O - occupational therapist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - photojournalist


----------



## plodr

Q - quartz miner


----------



## 2twenty2

R - restaurateur


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sister (of the nunnish variety)


----------



## 2twenty2

T - therapist


----------



## Gr3iz

U - university president


----------



## 2twenty2

V - veterinarian


----------



## plodr

W - welder


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x-ray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - youth counselor


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zephyr mechanic


----------



## plodr

A - auto mechanic


----------



## 2twenty2

B - body double


----------



## plodr

C - choir director


----------



## 2twenty2

D - ditch digger


----------



## Gr3iz

E - educator


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

F - foundation brake mechanic


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grand theft auto thief


----------



## plodr

H - hotel receptionist


----------



## 2twenty2

I - India prime minister


----------



## Gr3iz

J - junior petty officer


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Korea ambassador


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## plodr

M - mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

N - neurosurgeon


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orthodontist


----------



## plodr

P - psychiatrist


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartermaster


----------



## Grey03

R - Russian President


----------



## 2twenty2

S - swatch assembler


----------



## plodr

T - tire salesman


----------



## 2twenty2

U - uber driver


----------



## dotty999

V - valet


----------



## HOBOcs

W - Watch Maker


----------



## HOBOcs

W - Watch Maker


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xylophone tuner


----------



## plodr

Y - yearbook editor


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zeppelin mechanic


----------



## dotty999

A - actress


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bomb disposal expert


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

C - care giver

Hey Jim are Watch Makers cheaper when you buy in bulk?


----------



## 2twenty2

D - doorman


----------



## Gr3iz

E - egg farmer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - french teacher


----------



## dotty999

G - gardener


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hairdresser


----------



## plodr

I - ice cream maker


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jeep assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king


----------



## 2twenty2

L - liberal mp


----------



## dotty999

M - milliner


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Night of the Living Dead actor


----------



## plodr

O - occupational therapist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - political scientist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - queen


----------



## 2twenty2

R - registrar general


----------



## plodr

S - senator


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transport minister


----------



## Gr3iz

U - underwriter


----------



## 2twenty2

V - voice over actor


----------



## Gr3iz

W - watermelon grower


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xtreme sports announcer


----------



## plodr

Y - youth counselor


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

A - AAA tow truck driver


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bathtub overlay installer


----------



## Gr3iz

C - casino dealer


----------



## dotty999

D - doorman


----------



## 2twenty2

E - exoskeleton engineer


----------



## dotty999

F - farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gigolo


----------



## dotty999

H - hotelier


----------



## Gr3iz

I - innkeeper


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kennel manager


----------



## dotty999

L - landscaper


----------



## Gr3iz

M - missile launcher


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## plodr

O - operating room nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paleobiologist


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quack


----------



## dotty999

R -reporter


----------



## 2twenty2

S - scammer


----------



## plodr

T - tv cameraman


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice admiral


----------



## HOBOcs

W - Waterboy


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x-ray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yankee Candle representative


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zeppelin mechanic


----------



## dotty999

A - admiral


----------



## plodr

B - barrister


----------



## dotty999

C - caretaker


----------



## HOBOcs

D -- Dentist


----------



## 2twenty2

E - entertainer


----------



## HOBOcs

F - Fire Fighter


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Gander airport traffic controller


----------



## Gr3iz

H - headhunter


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Interpol officer


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kinesthesiologist


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lancaster bomber pilot


----------



## plodr

M - menu planner


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NL pitcher


----------



## dotty999

O - optometrist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pathologist


----------



## HOBOcs

Q - Quiz master


----------



## 2twenty2

R - reverend


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sister (nun)


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Trinidad/Tobago president


----------



## plodr

U - unicycle rider


----------



## dotty999

V - van driver


----------



## 2twenty2

W - weatherman


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XBox programmer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yellowknife mayor


----------



## plodr

Z - zippo lighter salesman


----------



## Gr3iz

A - AM radio DJ


----------



## 2twenty2

B - banjo player in a C&W band


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chairman of the board


----------



## 2twenty2

D - destroyer captain


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## HOBOcs

F - Forest Ranger


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grand marshal


----------



## dotty999

H - hairdresser


----------



## plodr

I - investment banker


----------



## 2twenty2

J - junior accountant


----------



## HOBOcs

K - Knife Sharpner


----------



## 2twenty2

L - land rover assembler


----------



## plodr

M - metallurgist


----------



## Gr3iz

N - narcotics agent


----------



## 2twenty2

O - octoberfest organizer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - philosopher


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quiz game host


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rancher


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sports announcer


----------



## plodr

T - tennis coach


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vampire hunter


----------



## 2twenty2

W - winchester plant manager


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xanth novels author


----------



## plodr

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - arborist


----------



## plodr

B - barber


----------



## 2twenty2

C - car wash attendant


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dry cleaner


----------



## 2twenty2

E - e-bay ceo


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fellow at Microsoft


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gondolier


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hotelier


----------



## plodr

I - impressionist


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jack Daniel's bottler


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kangaroo catcher


----------



## 2twenty2

L - linoleum installer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - math teacher


----------



## plodr

N - North Dakota Senator


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orange picker


----------



## 2twenty2

P - plantation owner


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality control officer


----------



## 2twenty2

R - retirement home manager


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stenographer


----------



## plodr

T - treasurer


----------



## 2twenty2

U - uber driver


----------



## Gr3iz

V - viticulturist


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wwe wrestler


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox sales engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yahtzee tournament organizer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zookeeper


----------



## 2twenty2

A - astrophysicist


----------



## plodr

B - builder


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Christmas wrapping paper distributor


----------



## 2twenty2

D - delivery driver


----------



## plodr

E - electrical engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - game show host


----------



## plodr

H - housekeeper


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inventor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - junk dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knight of the round table


----------



## plodr

L - librarian


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mechanical engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nuclear scientist 

Knuck, you are just totally re-engineering yourself, eh? ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

yup. I guess so.

O - office assistant


----------



## plodr

P - policeman/policewoman


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## 2twenty2

R - restoration expert


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Translator


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vacation planner


----------



## plodr

W - window repairer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xebec captain


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yahoo executive


----------



## RT

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - archaeologist


----------



## plodr

B - banker


----------



## 2twenty2

C - choreographer


----------



## Gr3iz

D - diner manager


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elevator technician


----------



## Gr3iz

F - furniture restorer


----------



## plodr

G - glock tester


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hockey annalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - illustrator


----------



## HOBOcs

J - Judge


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kite designer


----------



## HOBOcs

L - Lamp Lighter


----------



## 2twenty2

M - military recruiter


----------



## Gr3iz

N - NASCAR official


----------



## plodr

O - opera singer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - poinsettia grower


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quiche chef


----------



## Gr3iz

R - restaurateur


----------



## HOBOcs

S - Street Cleaner


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transportation minister


----------



## Gr3iz

U - underwriter


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vespa mechanic


----------



## plodr

W - weaver


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-ray technician


----------



## HOBOcs

Y - Yacht Salesman


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zamboni driver


----------



## Gr3iz

A - animal trainer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - botanist


----------



## plodr

C - cook


----------



## 2twenty2

D - diver


----------



## Gr3iz

E - economist


----------



## 2twenty2

F - frequent flyer points administrator


----------



## Gr3iz

G - girl's volleyball coach


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

Once is enough, dear ... ;-)

I - ISO secretary


----------



## dotty999

I think we have gremlins! 

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

I liked that movie! ;-)

K - knight


----------



## plodr

L - locksmith


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Movie Mogul


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Notary Public


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orbital sander assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pastor


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quebec premier


----------



## plodr

R - rabbi


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stenographer


----------



## 2twenty2

T - TTC driver


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UFC fighter


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vendor


----------



## plodr

W - washing machine repairman


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox design engineer


----------



## Grey03

Y - Yellow Cab Driver (Taxi)


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zip line installer


----------



## plodr

A - airplane cleaner


----------



## Grey03

B - Baggage Checker


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CCR drummer


----------



## Grey03

D - Drummer


----------



## 2twenty2

E - eaves trough installer


----------



## plodr

F - food handler


----------



## 2twenty2

G - general


----------



## Gr3iz

H - horticulturist


----------



## 2twenty2

I - investor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jungle guide


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kris kringle actor


----------



## plodr

L - lumberjack


----------



## 2twenty2

M - *mistletoe* hanger upper


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nittany Lions coach


----------



## plodr

O - opening bell ringer (stock market)


----------



## 2twenty2

P - poinsettia grower


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - queen's handmaiden


----------



## 2twenty2

R - riverboat captain


----------



## Gr3iz

S - spy


----------



## plodr

T - tree farmer


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UHF antenna designer


----------



## Gr3iz

V - videographer


----------



## 2twenty2

W - waffle vendor


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yak trainer


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zebra rancher


----------



## plodr

A - ambulance driver


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bus driver


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cab driver


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dyer


----------



## 2twenty2

E - ecuador president


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Florida Governor


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grand theft auto coder


----------



## plodr

H - horse trainer


----------



## 2twenty2

I - improv comedy club operator


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jolly old St. Nick


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knife maker


----------



## Gr3iz

L - legal assistant


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Maverick actor


----------



## plodr

N - Newsweek editor


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for obituary writer


----------



## 2twenty2

P - press secretary


----------



## plodr

Q - Quiz Show emcee


----------



## 2twenty2

R - race car driver


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stripper


----------



## 2twenty2

T - therapist


----------



## plodr

U - university president


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice admiral


----------



## Gr3iz

W - warden


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x-country ski designer


----------



## plodr

Y - Yarn dyer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zip line tester


----------



## 2twenty2

A - artist


----------



## Gr3iz

B - band leader


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chop shop owner


----------



## plodr

D - deep sea diver


----------



## 2twenty2

E - events coordinator


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fairy godmother


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gaffer


----------



## dotty999

H - hotelier


----------



## 2twenty2

I - instruction manual creator


----------



## plodr

J - jiu jitsu instructor


----------



## dotty999

K - Kung Fu trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lawman


----------



## dotty999

M - model


----------



## Gr3iz

N - newspaper editor


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oslo mayor


----------



## Gr3iz

P - performance artist


----------



## plodr

Q - quartet member


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rickshaw "driver"


----------



## 2twenty2

S - software developer


----------



## Gr3iz

T - technical specialist


----------



## 2twenty2

U - universal pictures vice president


----------



## plodr

V - Vice President


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Warner Bros. ceo


----------



## plodr

X - Xenia, Ohio mayor


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yamaha president


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ABC network executive


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - candlestick maker


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## 2twenty2

E - envelope stuffer


----------



## plodr

F - foot doctor


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gardening supplies salesman


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hovercraft pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indianapolis mayor


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jfk airport controller


----------



## plodr

K - knitting machine operator


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lecturer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Malwarebytes anti-malware programmer


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nurse practitioner


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Orville Redenbacher popcorn packaging machine operator


----------



## plodr

P - paralegal


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - QMJHL referee


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Richard Petty Motorsports crew chief


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana drummer


----------



## plodr

T - taxi driver


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Uber driver


----------



## dotty999

V - vicar


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Westinghouse ceo


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox CEO


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yankee Doodle Dandy writer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zipper tester


----------



## plodr

A - announcer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bat boy


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Chile president


----------



## dotty999

D - dietician


----------



## 2twenty2

E - emissions control tester


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farm hand


----------



## 2twenty2

G - glass cutter


----------



## plodr

H - hula dancer


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indiana University IT staff


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Johnson & Johnson ceo


----------



## plodr

K - KFC store manager


----------



## 2twenty2

L - laundromat operator


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Maaco painter


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NFL quarterback


----------



## Gr3iz

O - organ grinder


----------



## plodr

P - party planner


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quantum physicist


----------



## dotty999

R - rat catcher


----------



## plodr

S - sous-chef


----------



## dotty999

T - tailor


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U-boot captain


----------



## dotty999

V - vet


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water filter installer


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yo-yo champion


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## dotty999

A - acrobat


----------



## 2twenty2

B - building inspector


----------



## dotty999

C - curator


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Duran Duran lead guitarist


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## plodr

F - florist


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grand canyon guide


----------



## Gr3iz

H - HR generalist


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Knott's Berry Farm amusement park worker


----------



## plodr

L - librarian


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mailman


----------



## HyperHenry

Neurologist


----------



## dotty999

O - optometrist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pop song artist


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - queen's guard


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rental agent


----------



## 2twenty2

S - senior adviser


----------



## dotty999

T - tutor


----------



## plodr

U - umpire


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wool producer


----------



## plodr

X - x-box builder


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn spinner


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zapper designer


----------



## dotty999

A - architect


----------



## Gr3iz

B - ballerina


----------



## 2twenty2

C - contractor


----------



## plodr

D - dental technician


----------



## dotty999

E -engine driver


----------



## 2twenty2

F - funeral director


----------



## plodr

G - gas meter installer


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hotelier


----------



## dotty999

I - ice cream vendor


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jeweler


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen helper


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lab tech


----------



## 2twenty2

M - microsoft ceo


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nevada senator


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oracle ceo


----------



## dotty999

P -Purser


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## plodr

R - rice farmer


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - triage nurse


----------



## 2twenty2

U - uber driver


----------



## dotty999

V - van driver


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wrestler


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XXX-rated porn star


----------



## plodr

Y - yacht designer


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zippo lighter assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

A - apple grower


----------



## 2twenty2

B - boatswain


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clown


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drummer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - edible underwear designer


----------



## dotty999

F - forrester


----------



## plodr

G - gaffer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hand model


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inventor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - janitorial supplies salesman


----------



## 2twenty2

K - koala researcher


----------



## Gr3iz

L - llama herder


----------



## 2twenty2

M - malware coder


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oslo mayor


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartermaster


----------



## dotty999

R - roofer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - stripper


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## plodr

U - university prof


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## 2twenty2

W - western actor


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-ray technician


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn spinner


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoo maintenance personnel


----------



## Gr3iz

A - actuary


----------



## plodr

B - basketball coach


----------



## 2twenty2

C - child care worker


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## 2twenty2

E - entomologist


----------



## dotty999

F - farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glassblower


----------



## plodr

H - handwriting analyst


----------



## dotty999

I - ice cream vendor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jewel thief


----------



## plodr

K - Kindle repairer


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - manservant


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oncologist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Practitioner


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality assurance manager


----------



## 2twenty2

R - restoration expert


----------



## Gr3iz

S - spirit guide


----------



## 2twenty2

T - translator


----------



## plodr

U - undertaker


----------



## 2twenty2

V - valvoline oil salesrep


----------



## Gr3iz

W - watermelon farmer


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone player


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yeoman


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zip-line tester


----------



## 2twenty2

A - android programmer


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cartographer


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dressmaker


----------



## 2twenty2

E - e-bike assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flautist


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hooker


----------



## plodr

I - ironing machine operator


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jukebox repairman


----------



## 2twenty2

K - karate instructor


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magistrate


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nursing home administrator


----------



## 2twenty2

O - organic farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - phlebotomist


----------



## plodr

Q - quiz show host


----------



## 2twenty2

R - radiologist


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## 2twenty2

T - thermal nuclear scientist


----------



## plodr

U - umbrella repairer


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vet


----------



## dotty999

W - web designer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XXX-rated porn star


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yahoo ceo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zookeeper


----------



## 2twenty2

A - AI programmer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bass fisher


----------



## plodr

C - comic book illustrator


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Dracula actor


----------



## dotty999

E - editor


----------



## 2twenty2

F - freelance photographer


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## 2twenty2

H - house renovator


----------



## Gr3iz

I - intern


----------



## 2twenty2

J - junkyard owner


----------



## plodr

K - kiln loader


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lead technician


----------



## dotty999

M - maths teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

N - NASCAR inspector


----------



## dotty999

O - operator


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paleobiologist


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quintet singer


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## 2twenty2

S - spy


----------



## dotty999

T - tailor


----------



## plodr

U - Uber driver


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valet parker


----------



## 2twenty2

W - white water raft pilot


----------



## plodr

X - x-rated movie director


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yam farmer


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - archeologist


----------



## 2twenty2

B - botanist


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cellist


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - etymologist


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## 2twenty2

G - geologist


----------



## Gr3iz

H - haberdasher


----------



## dotty999

I - ice cream vendor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - January playmate of the month


----------



## 2twenty2

K - KFC cook


----------



## HOBOcs

L - Lunch Monitor


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mushroom picker


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Naval commander


----------



## 2twenty2

O - over the hill gang director


----------



## Gr3iz

P - parapsychologist


----------



## plodr

Q - quartermaster


----------



## 2twenty2

R - riverboat captain


----------



## dotty999

S - sailor



Gr3iz said:


> J - January playmate of the month


you must have been thinking of me seeing as my birthday was in January


----------



## HOBOcs

T - Tailor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire

Dotty, you can be my playmate of any month! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice principle


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestling announcer


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XXX porn star


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yankees manager


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## plodr

A - arbitrator


----------



## Gr3iz

B - battalion aid medic


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cabbie


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drum major


----------



## 2twenty2

E - emporium owner


----------



## Gr3iz

F - falconer


----------



## plodr

G - gas leak inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hacker


----------



## plodr

I - impressionist


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jack-in-the-box assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kindergarten teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

L - librarian


----------



## Gr3iz

M - maitre d


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nickle miner


----------



## Gr3iz

O - opera singer


----------



## plodr

P - puppy trainer


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quality control manager


----------



## dotty999

R - roofer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Santa Claus


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Tour operator


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## 2twenty2

V - visitor information host


----------



## dotty999

W - web designer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-ray technician


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn spinner


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zipper tester


----------



## plodr

A - athletic director


----------



## dotty999

B - barrister


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chief cook and bottle washer


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## 2twenty2

E - english teacher


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - general practitioner


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hydraulics technician


----------



## plodr

I - insurance adjustor


----------



## HOBOcs

J - judge


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Keystone Kop


----------



## 2twenty2

L - label maker


----------



## dotty999

M - miner


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NHL goalie


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oil tycoon


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Phantasm director


----------



## dotty999

Q - Queen's guardsman


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rocket scientist


----------



## dotty999

S - surgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

T - typesetter


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## Gr3iz

V - villain


----------



## 2twenty2

W - woofer assembler


----------



## plodr

X - Xenoarchaeologist


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## plodr

A - artist


----------



## Gr3iz

B - ballerina


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Dell computer technician


----------



## Gr3iz

E - escape artist


----------



## 2twenty2

F - futurama director


----------



## jenny6

G - Guest Actor


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hooker


----------



## jenny6

I - Importer


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jockey


----------



## dotty999

K - kiln maker


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lathe operator


----------



## 2twenty2

M - miller


----------



## Gr3iz

N - NSA agent


----------



## dotty999

O - operator


----------



## Gr3iz

P - photographer


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt maker


----------



## plodr

R - radio announcer


----------



## dotty999

S - surgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

T - test pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

U - utility attendant


----------



## Gr3iz

V -vice president


----------



## jenny6

W - Waiter


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yam farmer


----------



## jenny6

Z - Zookeeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astrophysicist


----------



## jenny6

B - Bus driver


----------



## plodr

C - climatologist


----------



## jenny6

D - Doctor


----------



## Gr3iz

E - ectoplasmic investigator (AKA Ghostbuster) ;-)


----------



## dotty999

F - farrier


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grand piano director


----------



## Gr3iz

H - herpetologist


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - janitorial supplies salesman


----------



## HOBOcs

K - Kite Flyer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lithographer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - metal worker


----------



## dotty999

N - nurse


----------



## 2twenty2

O - OHL coach


----------



## Gr3iz

P - proctologist


----------



## plodr

Q - quarterback


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Ranger


----------



## Gr3iz

S - spotter (on a race team)


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trucker


----------



## HOBOcs

U - Undertaker


----------



## 2twenty2

V - voyageur


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophonist


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yak herder


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zapper installer


----------



## plodr

A - assembler


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bobby


----------



## Gr3iz

C - car owner


----------



## HOBOcs

D - Dietitian


----------



## Gr3iz

E - educator


----------



## 2twenty2

F - florist


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## 2twenty2

H - horticulturist


----------



## plodr

I - ice sculptor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - junior sales assistant


----------



## 2twenty2

K - KHL goalie


----------



## Gr3iz

L - left tackle


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magistrate


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Notary Public


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oiler


----------



## dotty999

P - porter


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartermaster


----------



## dotty999

R - radio broadcaster


----------



## Gr3iz

S - ship's steward


----------



## dotty999

T - tailor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## plodr

V - vampire actor


----------



## HOBOcs

W - Waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox design engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yeoman


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zydeco musician


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ABBA band member


----------



## plodr

B - billboard installer


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cartoon animator


----------



## dotty999

D - dental technician


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elephant keeper


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## 2twenty2

G - geography teacher


----------



## dotty999

H - horticulturist


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inn keeper


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - killer bees wrestler


----------



## dotty999

that's not an occupation..


----------



## plodr

K- knife thrower


----------



## 2twenty2

"K" has already been played.

M - manager


----------



## HOBOcs

N - Naturalist


----------



## Gr3iz

And nobody likes "L"?

L - librarian


----------



## 2twenty2

Thats because of the repeat "K"

O - optometrist


----------



## Gr3iz

2 K's do not an L make ... ;-)

P - pilot


----------



## plodr

Q - questioner


----------



## 2twenty2

R - reporter


----------



## HOBOcs

S - solicitor


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Trombonist


----------



## plodr

U - urban planner


----------



## 2twenty2

V - ventriloquist


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writer


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophonist


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yodeling instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astrogator


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bartender


----------



## Gr3iz

C - catfish farmer


----------



## plodr

D - dietician


----------



## Gr3iz

E - etymologist


----------



## 2twenty2

F - freelance writer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - geophysicist


----------



## plodr

H - hornet nest destroyer


----------



## 2twenty2

I - internet guru


----------



## Gr3iz

J - junior varsity coach


----------



## 2twenty2

K - k-9 officer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lady in waiting


----------



## 2twenty2

M - money launderer


----------



## Gr3iz

N - North Dakota senator


----------



## 2twenty2

O - opera singer


----------



## plodr

P - phonics teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - queen's guard


----------



## Gr3iz

R - running back


----------



## 2twenty2

S - swimming coach


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tennis pro


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## HOBOcs

W - washroom attendant


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox salesman


----------



## 2twenty2

What happened to "V"?


----------



## Gr3iz

Must've taken some time off and used a *vacation planner* ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yorkshire terrier breeder


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zookeeper


----------



## dotty999

A - acrobat


----------



## 2twenty2

B - broadcaster


----------



## dotty999

C - cleaner


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drug dealer


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## plodr

F - fashion designer


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hunting guide


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jeweler


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen help


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lithographer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - minister


----------



## Gr3iz

N - numerologist


----------



## dotty999

O - optometrist


----------



## plodr

P - phlebotomist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## 2twenty2

R - reporter


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tutor


----------



## plodr

U - unicycle performer


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice squad member


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - avionics technician


----------



## 2twenty2

B - blade runner actor


----------



## plodr

C - carpenter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dancer


----------



## 2twenty2

E - eveready battery salesman


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grapefruit plantation owner


----------



## 2twenty2

H - howdy doody ventriloquist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - injection molding technician


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jetsons director


----------



## plodr

K - King


----------



## HOBOcs

L - Locksmith


----------



## Gr3iz

M - menial laborer (been there!)


----------



## 2twenty2

N - neurosurgeon


----------



## plodr

O - Orphans' Court Clerk


----------



## 2twenty2

P - poet


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartermaster


----------



## 2twenty2

R - robotics technician


----------



## plodr

S - systems analyst


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trumpet player


----------



## 2twenty2

U - u-haul franchisee


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Volvo dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wheat farmer


----------



## plodr

X - xebec builder


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yew nursery owner


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - arctic guide


----------



## plodr

B - beautician


----------



## Gr3iz

C - caregiver


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dietician


----------



## Gr3iz

E - emperor


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## HOBOcs

G - General


----------



## Gr3iz

H - harbormaster


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inventor


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## plodr

K - Kosher inspector


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mayor


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - optometrist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pharmacist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality assurance inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

R - regional councilor


----------



## plodr

S - seaman


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tight end


----------



## 2twenty2

U - university professor


----------



## plodr

V - Victronox worker


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestler


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yoyo manufacturer


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoop actor


----------



## plodr

A - ambassador


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bra model


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cartoon voice actor


----------



## plodr

D - dictator


----------



## RT

E = electrician


----------



## dotty999

F - farrier


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grammarian


----------



## HOBOcs

H - Horse handler


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inventor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jeweler


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knife maker


----------



## Gr3iz

L - legal assistant


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magistrate


----------



## plodr

N - neurosurgeon


----------



## Shellae

O- orchard manager


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartermaster


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stenographer


----------



## dotty999

T - telephonist


----------



## plodr

U - underwear model


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Viceroy


----------



## dotty999

W - warden


----------



## HOBOcs

x-ray technician


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn spinner


----------



## HOBOcs

Z - zipper tester


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alaskan wilderness guide


----------



## dotty999

B = barber


----------



## HOBOcs

C - chef


----------



## plodr

D - doorbell repairman


----------



## HOBOcs

E - Elevator operator


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farrier


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad drummer


----------



## plodr

H - hops grower


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intel engineer


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kung fu instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lieutenant general


----------



## dotty999

M - model


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Notary Public


----------



## dotty999

O - orderly


----------



## HOBOcs

P - Professor


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quarter master


----------



## plodr

R - rabbit farmer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - santa's helper


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tutor


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## Gr3iz

V - ventriloquist


----------



## 2twenty2

W - woodcutter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated starlet


----------



## plodr

Y - yogurt maker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## dotty999

A - artist


----------



## HOBOcs

B - Beer tester


----------



## dotty999

C - carter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dog catcher


----------



## HOBOcs

E - Editor


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## 2twenty2

G - go go dancer


----------



## plodr

H - horse trainer


----------



## 2twenty2

I - insurance broker


----------



## HOBOcs

J - "Jack" of all trades


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knight


----------



## HOBOcs

L - Lift Operator


----------



## 2twenty2

M - monster truck builder


----------



## Gr3iz

N - night watchman


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oral surgeon


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartermaster


----------



## Gr3iz

R - reporter


----------



## dotty999

S - sailor


----------



## 2twenty2

T - translator


----------



## plodr

U - under secretary


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice admiral


----------



## Gr3iz

W - waitress


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yeoman


----------



## dotty999

Z - zookeeper


----------



## 2twenty2

A - African safari guide


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cartographer


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## 2twenty2

E - endocrinologist


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gastroenterologist


----------



## plodr

H - hotel bellboy


----------



## Gr3iz

I - industrial spy


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - king


----------



## plodr

L - librarian


----------



## dotty999

M - minister


----------



## Gr3iz

N - neurosurgeon


----------



## dotty999

O - optometrist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pusher


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## 2twenty2

R - RN


----------



## dotty999

S - station officer


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trunk packer


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undersecretary


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice president


----------



## plodr

W - waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox field tech


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yardman


----------



## plodr

Z - zinc plater


----------



## Gr3iz

A - acrobat


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bungee jump operator


----------



## Gr3iz

C - councilman


----------



## 2twenty2

D - detox center counselor


----------



## dotty999

E - engine driver


----------



## plodr

F - ferris wheel operator


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## 2twenty2

H - harpsichordist


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

J - junior executive


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knife sharpener


----------



## 2twenty2

L - laptop assembler


----------



## dotty999

M - market researcher


----------



## plodr

N - nun


----------



## dotty999

O - operator


----------



## Gr3iz

P - platoon leader


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quantum leap actor


----------



## dotty999

R - railway inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Scientist


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## 2twenty2

U - usher


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestling announcer


----------



## 2twenty2

X - X country skiing instructor


----------



## dotty999

Y - youth worker


----------



## plodr

Z - Zoning Officer


----------



## 2twenty2

A - auto engineer


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chaplain


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dairy farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - ecologist


----------



## dotty999

F - farmer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - golfer


----------



## dotty999

H - history teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

I - investigator


----------



## plodr

J - judge


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kentucky State Police officer


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - MJHL player


----------



## plodr

N - nurse


----------



## dotty999

O - office manager


----------



## Gr3iz

P - politician


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quality control expert


----------



## dotty999

R - roofer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - surfer


----------



## dotty999

T - tailor


----------



## 2twenty2

U - uncle tom's cabin author


----------



## dotty999

V - vertical blind installer


----------



## plodr

W - washing machine repairman


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yurt builder


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zerk installer


----------



## plodr

A - airplane mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

B - belly dancer


----------



## dotty999

C - clown


----------



## Gr3iz

D - delicatessen owner


----------



## plodr

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fellow (not quite sure what they do, but I always see that title on some people at big companies like Microsoft, etc.)


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gallows builder


----------



## Gr3iz

H - helicopter pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

I - investor


----------



## plodr

J - jingle writer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Knowledge Base article writer


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## HOBOcs

M - Meat Manager


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orange grove farmer


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## dotty999

R - radio broadcaster


----------



## plodr

S - sailor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tinker


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vitamin distributor


----------



## 2twenty2

W - war monger


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xmas card writer


----------



## plodr

Y - yacht salesman


----------



## dotty999

Z - zookeeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astrophysicist


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - caddy


----------



## dotty999

D - doctor


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elocution teacher


----------



## HOBOcs

F - Fire Fighter


----------



## dotty999

G - geography teacher


----------



## plodr

H - human resource director


----------



## 2twenty2

I - IHL referee


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king's guard


----------



## dotty999

L - lawnmower salesperson


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mailroom worker


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## HOBOcs

O - Office Clerk


----------



## dotty999

P - Pastor


----------



## HOBOcs

Q - Queen


----------



## dotty999

R - Reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sniper


----------



## 2twenty2

R - revolutionary


----------



## plodr

ignoring the R because it is not after S and R is on the previous page

T - teller


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## Gr3iz

V - village idiot


----------



## 2twenty2

W - washington corespondent


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone assembler


----------



## dotty999

Z - zookeeper


----------



## Gr3iz

And, because Dotty is on vacation, or at least the part of her mind that knows her ABCs ... ;-)

Y - youth counselor


----------



## dotty999

oh heck! I must be more tired than I thought!

A - antique dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL!!

B - ballerina


----------



## dotty999

C - coroner


----------



## Gr3iz

D - deputy sheriff


----------



## 2twenty2

E - ecologist


----------



## plodr

F - fudge maker


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - halfback


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Intuit programmer


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## plodr

K - kindergarten teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

L - locksmith


----------



## dotty999

M - motor mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

N - NASCAR official


----------



## 2twenty2

O - organ transplant specialist


----------



## plodr

P - piano tuner


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quarter master


----------



## dotty999

R -rugby coach


----------



## Gr3iz

S - spy


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vintner


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wax museum curator


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## plodr

Y - yarn spinner


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zero pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

A - auditor


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bookie


----------



## dotty999

C - chartered accountant


----------



## 2twenty2

D - defence lawyer


----------



## dotty999

E - engine driver


----------



## 2twenty2

F - F1 official


----------



## plodr

G - golf pro


----------



## dotty999

H - historian


----------



## Gr3iz

I - illustrator


----------



## HOBOcs

J - Jet Pilot


----------



## dotty999

K - kiosk attendant


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mountain climber


----------



## 2twenty2

N - night watchman


----------



## Gr3iz

O - opera writer


----------



## plodr

P - packer (not football; my college roommate spent a summer packing frozen waffles)


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - QC technician


----------



## 2twenty2

R - ROTC military science professor


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## 2twenty2

T - triage nurse


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## plodr

V - videographer


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestling coach


----------



## 2twenty2

X - Xcountry ski coach


----------



## plodr

Y - Yemen President


----------



## HOBOcs

Z - Zebra Handler


----------



## Gr3iz

A - alarm installer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - banana plantation owner


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chariot racer


----------



## plodr

D - dietician


----------



## Gr3iz

E - entertainer


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## 2twenty2

G - globe maker


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - intern


----------



## 2twenty2

J - justice of the peace


----------



## dotty999

K - kindergarten teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lincoln logs packager


----------



## dotty999

M - model


----------



## plodr

N - newspaper editor


----------



## Gr3iz

O - obituary editor


----------



## 2twenty2

P - private investigator


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## plodr

R - radio announcer


----------



## dotty999

S - surgeon


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transcriber


----------



## dotty999

U - usher


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vhs tape vendor


----------



## dotty999

W - waxworks attendant


----------



## plodr

X - Xacto knife dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yodeling instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## plodr

A - apple packer


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Canadian diplomat


----------



## dotty999

D - drover


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electrical contractor


----------



## dotty999

F - farrier


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gaffer


----------



## plodr

H - harbour/harbor master


----------



## Gr3iz

I - island tour guide


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kentucky Fried Chicken cook


----------



## dotty999

L - legal secretary


----------



## 2twenty2

M - minister of finance


----------



## dotty999

N - naval officer


----------



## plodr

O - occupational therapist


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quantum Leap director


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Ripley's 'Believe It or Not!' official


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor

We have a Ripleys in our local seaside town


----------



## Gr3iz

T - television announcer


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valet


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox salesman


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yearbook editor


----------



## dotty999

Z - zookeeper


----------



## plodr

A - animal trainer


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chancellor


----------



## dotty999

D - dancer


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Electrohome technician


----------



## dotty999

F - farmer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - glass blower


----------



## dotty999

H - hotelier


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Icelandic guide


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jesuit leader


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kilt designer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - looney toon artist


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mayor's secretary


----------



## plodr

N - nose piercer


----------



## dotty999

O - operator


----------



## Gr3iz

P - perfumer


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartet member


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rumba instructor


----------



## dotty999

S - studio manager


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tailor


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Valet


----------



## plodr

W - waffle maker


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yamaha dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zenith watchmaker


----------



## plodr

A - artist


----------



## dotty999

B - Beefeater


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cheese maker


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - erotic dancer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - forester


----------



## plodr

G - gem cutter


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hair dresser


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jack-of-all-trades


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen helper


----------



## Gr3iz

L - laborer


----------



## dotty999

M - marine biologist


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nuclear physicist


----------



## dotty999

O - obstetrician


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pirate


----------



## RT

Q = quartermaster


----------



## 2twenty2

R - ranger


----------



## plodr

S - scientist


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trucker


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## RT

V - violinist


----------



## Gr3iz

W - well digger


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone repairer


----------



## plodr

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin mechanic


----------



## 2twenty2

A - actor


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bellhop


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cartoon artist


----------



## plodr

D - dairy farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - energy czar


----------



## 2twenty2

F - freelance photographer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glassblower


----------



## 2twenty2

H - house sitter


----------



## plodr

I - ingot pourer


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jester (court)


----------



## 2twenty2

K - karate teacher


----------



## plodr

L - limo driver


----------



## dotty999

M - miner


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NBA guard


----------



## Gr3iz

O - optometrist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - proprietor


----------



## plodr

Q - quality control inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

R - reporter


----------



## Viper1606

S - Sonographer

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2twenty2

T - translator


----------



## dotty999

U - underwriter


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vintner


----------



## Viper1606

W - Warehouse manager 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## plodr

X - X-box developer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yankees pitcher


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - aluminum siding installer


----------



## Viper1606

B - Botanist

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dotty999

C - carpenter


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dog handler


----------



## Gr3iz

E - etymologist


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fashion designer


----------



## Viper1606

G - Gynaecologist

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## plodr

H - health care worker


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

J - journalist


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kiln operator


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lionel train dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - motorhome dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NFL linesman


----------



## Gr3iz

O - offensive lineman


----------



## Viper1606

P - Prostitute

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality assurance technician


----------



## 2twenty2

R - riverboat captain


----------



## plodr

S - soft ball team owner


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trumpeter


----------



## Viper1606

U - Uber driver

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vcr technician


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox salesman


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yak herder


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zeppelin mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

A - armature winder


----------



## 2twenty2

B - british diplomat


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cartographer


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## plodr

E - electrical contractor


----------



## dotty999

F - farrier


----------



## 2twenty2

G - German Chancellor


----------



## Gr3iz

H - HRM - the queen


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jockey


----------



## Gr3iz

K - key grip


----------



## plodr

L - librarian


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mariner


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nickleback drummer


----------



## Gr3iz

O - opera composer


----------



## 2twenty2

P - porter


----------



## plodr

Q - quartz miner


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Ruby Tuesdays server


----------



## Gr3iz

S - solicitor


----------



## 2twenty2

T - TGIF server


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## 2twenty2

V - voyageur


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox technician


----------



## plodr

Y - yard stick maker


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoo manager


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Aston Martin mechanic


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bugatti mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

C - carnival sideshow freak


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Dodge mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

E - entrepreneur


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Ford mechanic


----------



## plodr

G - garbage collector


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Honda mechanic


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jaguar mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

I - intern


----------



## dotty999

what happened to K?


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kia mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

L - laundress 

Ooops!


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mazda mechanic


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## plodr

O - occupational therapist


----------



## dotty999

P - porter


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quantum Leap actor


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rally driver


----------



## 2twenty2

S - saturn rocket engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

T - telemarketer


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UV sunglasses


----------



## plodr

V - violet grower


----------



## Gr3iz

W - water commissioner


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xxx porn star


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yamaha motorcycle racer


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - architect


----------



## 2twenty2

B - boxer


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## plodr

D - dog catcher


----------



## Gr3iz

E - extra in a movie


----------



## 2twenty2

F - foosball assembler


----------



## dotty999

G - guardsman


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hacker


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice cream vendor


----------



## 2twenty2

J - johnny on the spot cleaner


----------



## dotty999

K - kiosk attendant


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Los Lobos lead guitarist


----------



## Gr3iz

M - marketing manager


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NBC executive


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oculist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - publicist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - questionnaire writer


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rock-n-Roll star


----------



## plodr

S - seamstress


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tree doctor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UL test technician


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vacation consultant


----------



## plodr

W - window washer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated porn star


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn spinner


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoo biologist


----------



## dotty999

A - actress


----------



## 2twenty2

B - blues singer


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chef


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Def Leppard drummer


----------



## plodr

E - editor


----------



## dotty999

F -farrier


----------



## Gr3iz

G - golf cart repairman


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Haven actor


----------



## plodr

I - inventor


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Japanese geisha


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen helper


----------



## 2twenty2

L - longshoreman


----------



## dotty999

M - miner


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nickelodeon program scheduler


----------



## Gr3iz

O - overseas operator


----------



## 2twenty2

P - playwright


----------



## RT

Q - quirky posters on TSG


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radio engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - scammer


----------



## plodr

T - tennis instructor


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

V - varsity basketball coach


----------



## dotty999

W - warden


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone maker


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yodeling instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - arithmetic teacher


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clothier


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drummer


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - farrier


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gaffer


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hallmark card writer


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inventer


----------



## plodr

J - jumbotron programmer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knick-knack importer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Logitech CEO


----------



## plodr

M - management trainee


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nec chairman


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oligarch


----------



## 2twenty2

P - perfume vendor


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - queen's lady in waiting


----------



## 2twenty2

R - revolutionary


----------



## plodr

S - soldier


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trampoline artist


----------



## Gr3iz

U - U-Haul mechanic


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Vancouver mayor


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x-country ski instructer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yacht salesman


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zip line operator


----------



## plodr

A - arbitrator


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bellhop


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cartoonist


----------



## 2twenty2

D - driller


----------



## Gr3iz

E - editor-in-chief


----------



## 2twenty2

F - ford mechanic specialist


----------



## plodr

G - geologist


----------



## dotty999

H - hotelier


----------



## 2twenty2

H - harpsichordist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - industrialist


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jujitsu teacher


----------



## plodr

K - kennel owner


----------



## Gr3iz

L - librarian


----------



## 2twenty2

M - military police


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nortel technician


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oil tycoon


----------



## Gr3iz

P - periodontist


----------



## plodr

Q - quartermaster


----------



## Gr3iz

R - researcher


----------



## 2twenty2

S - security guard


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tree surgeon


----------



## plodr

U - University President


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vice president


----------



## 2twenty2

W - waterworld director


----------



## plodr

X - X-rated movie actor


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - your boss


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zipper supplier


----------



## Gr3iz

A - app developer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - battle axe maker


----------



## plodr

C - clerk


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dancer


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## HOBOcs

F - Fire Fighter


----------



## Gr3iz

G - geophysicist


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Honda mechanic


----------



## plodr

I - interpreter


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knife maker


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## HOBOcs

M - Milk man


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NDP leader


----------



## Gr3iz

O - osteopath


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pirate


----------



## plodr

Q - queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - ranch hand


----------



## dotty999

S - sports commentator


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trial lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

U - united states senator


----------



## plodr

V - Vice-President


----------



## 2twenty2

W - walley world ride operator


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated novel author


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yeti researcher


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - astronaut


----------



## plodr

B - barber


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chop shop owner


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Dallas Cowboys cheerleader


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electronic keyboardist


----------



## plodr

F - freight loader


----------



## 2twenty2

G - greenhouse operator


----------



## Gr3iz

H - housewife


----------



## dotty999

I - ice cream vendor


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jukebox distributor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - key maker


----------



## 2twenty2

L - livery stable attendant


----------



## plodr

M - miner


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NEC ceo


----------



## dotty999

O - operator


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pet walker


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Q*bert game programmer


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rest room attendant


----------



## 2twenty2

S - superintendent


----------



## plodr

T - teller


----------



## 2twenty2

U - united airlines ticket seller


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Virginia Tech head football coach


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wrestler


----------



## plodr

X - X-box tester


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yukon Blonde bass guitarist


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zipline designer


----------



## 2twenty2

A - asbestos miner


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bartender


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CBS executive


----------



## plodr

D - dowser


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elevator operator


----------



## 2twenty2

F - foot specialist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glassblower


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intern


----------



## Gr3iz

J - junk dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kentucky senator


----------



## plodr

L - lamp designer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Montreal Canadiens coach


----------



## Gr3iz

N - neurosurgeon


----------



## dotty999

O - office manager


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Paris mayor


----------



## dotty999

Q - quarry worker


----------



## 2twenty2

R - road paving machine operator


----------



## Gr3iz

S - soldier


----------



## 2twenty2

T - train engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniformed messenger


----------



## 2twenty2

V - voodoo doctor


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone tuner


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - youth counselor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zulu priestess


----------



## 2twenty2

A - astronaut


----------



## plodr

B - bill collector


----------



## 2twenty2

C - computer builder


----------



## dotty999

D - driving instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

E - eiffel tower architect


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## 2twenty2

G - general


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hallmark card printer


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inventor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - juggler


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knight


----------



## Gr3iz

L - law enforcement officer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magistrate


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## 2twenty2

O - organic farmer


----------



## dotty999

P - pharmacist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## plodr

R - Roto-rooter worker


----------



## Gr3iz

S - state senator


----------



## 2twenty2

T - therapist


----------



## Gr3iz

U - underwater salvage worker


----------



## 2twenty2

V - voice over actor


----------



## plodr

W - weaver


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yahoo coder


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - amateur sleuth


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bookie


----------



## plodr

C - cartographer


----------



## 2twenty2

D - delivery person


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flautist


----------



## plodr

G - garage door repairer


----------



## 2twenty2

H - horror film actor


----------



## Gr3iz

I - investor


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Korean president


----------



## dotty999

L = lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mentor


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NASCAR official


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oil tycoon


----------



## RT

P - pool shark


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quartermaster


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Russian spy


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Soviet KGB agent


----------



## Gr3iz

T - typing pool secretary


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Utah cop


----------



## dotty999

V - valet


----------



## 2twenty2

W - woodworker


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray tech


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yak herder


----------



## dotty999

Z - zookeeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - ambulance chaser (aka lawyer)


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bomb disposal expert


----------



## Gr3iz

C - corporal (Army)


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drummer


----------



## plodr

E - engraver


----------



## 2twenty2

F - freeware developer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glider repairman


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hockey card dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

Can one really make a living that way? ;-)

I - investment analyst


----------



## plodr

J - junk store owner


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knife and scissors sharpener


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lithographer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Marine drill sergeant


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Noon


----------



## Gr3iz

Now I know you cannot be awake and doing this! _Noon _is not an occupation! ;-)


----------



## plodr

N - nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

O - occupational therapy


----------



## plodr

P - piano tuner


----------



## dotty999

Q - quantity surveyor


----------



## Gr3iz

R - ranch hand


----------



## plodr

S - state governor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - travel agent


----------



## plodr

U - unicycle maker


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## Gr3iz

W - witch


----------



## plodr

X - xsmall home builder (one of those tiny homes)


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn spinner


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zipper tester


----------



## dotty999

A - actress


----------



## Gr3iz

B - ballerina


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drug dealer


----------



## dotty999

e - editor


----------



## dotty999

e - editor


----------



## plodr

F - farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - game developer


----------



## plodr

H - hydroelectric plant manager


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Isuzu dealer


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kite designer


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## plodr

M - mortician


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - obstetrician


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## CptCookie

R - Retired.


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sanitation employee


----------



## Gr3iz

T - talent scout


----------



## 2twenty2

U - United Airlines pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

V - villain


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wireless operator


----------



## plodr

X - x-box tester

Good to see you back, Knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Thanks Liz!

Y - youth councilor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoology professor


----------



## 2twenty2

A - astrophysicist


----------



## Gr3iz

B - biogeneticist


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## plodr

D - detective


----------



## dotty999

E - electrician


----------



## 2twenty2

F - French teacher


----------



## plodr

G - geometry teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

H - harlot


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ingot smelter


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kingston mayor


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lexus dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - masseuse


----------



## plodr

N - night watchman


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oligarch


----------



## 2twenty2

P - professor


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sailor


----------



## 2twenty2

T - translator


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vintner


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wax figure painter


----------



## plodr

X - Xeriscape designer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yacht captain


----------



## dotty999

Z - Zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - alligator farmer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bison rancher


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dental assistant


----------



## dotty999

E - electrician


----------



## 2twenty2

F - florist


----------



## dotty999

G - gardener


----------



## Gr3iz

H - housewife


----------



## 2twenty2

I - investigative reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Joliet prison guard


----------



## 2twenty2

K - krispy kreme doughnut chef


----------



## dotty999

L - lumberjack


----------



## plodr

We're on M (previous post was L)

Mechanic


----------



## dotty999

N - nurse


----------



## 2twenty2

O - optometrist


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quality Assurance supervisor


----------



## 2twenty2

R - RN


----------



## Gr3iz

S - surgeon


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tanner


----------



## plodr

U - unicycle rider


----------



## dotty999

V - van driver


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writer


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yurt designer


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - actuarian


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chiropractor


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drill sergeant


----------



## Gr3iz

E - escalator repairman


----------



## 2twenty2

F - freelance photographer


----------



## dotty999

G - geography teacher


----------



## plodr

H - helicopter pilot


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jumbotron installer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king


----------



## 2twenty2

L - librarian


----------



## Gr3iz

M - magistrate


----------



## plodr

N - name plate engraver


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oil tycoon


----------



## dotty999

P - prison officer


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - QMJHL referee


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## 2twenty2

S - silversmith


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - urologist


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Venice mayor


----------



## plodr

W - wallpaper hanger


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xylophone player


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yak herder


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

A - astrologist


----------



## dpader

B - Bartender


----------



## plodr

C - cartoonist


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dish washer


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farrier


----------



## dotty999

G - Guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hairdresser


----------



## plodr

I - illustrator


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kentucky Speedway promoter


----------



## 2twenty2

L - litter picker upper


----------



## dotty999

M - matron


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nebraska State University Head Football Coach


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orator


----------



## plodr

P - plasterer


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## 2twenty2

S - senator


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trustee


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## plodr

V - vice-president


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-ray technician


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yorktown historian


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zookeeper


----------



## 2twenty2

A - astronautical engineer


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## plodr

C - cashier


----------



## dotty999

D - dental technician


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elmer glue ceo


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flugelhorn player


----------



## 2twenty2

G - geography teacher


----------



## plodr

H - horse breeder


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iowa senator


----------



## plodr

J - jackhammer operator


----------



## Gr3iz

K - keel designer


----------



## plodr

L - lathe operator


----------



## Gr3iz

M - marketing director


----------



## plodr

N - nuclear engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Old Navy cashier


----------



## dotty999

P - prison officer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - questionnaire writer


----------



## 2twenty2

R - renovator


----------



## Gr3iz

S - spy


----------



## plodr

T - tinsmith


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UL lab tech


----------



## dotty999

V - valet


----------



## plodr

W - wheelwright


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox sales engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yellowstone National Park ranger


----------



## plodr

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - aeronautical engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - ballet instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cartoon artist


----------



## Gr3iz

D - druggist


----------



## plodr

E - electrician


----------



## Gr3iz

F - French pastry chef


----------



## 2twenty2

G - glass installer


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Internal Affairs cop


----------



## 2twenty2

J - johnny-on-the-spot cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

K - key grinder


----------



## 2twenty2

L - letter carrier


----------



## plodr

M - minister


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NFL punter


----------



## Gr3iz

O - ox herder


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pool cleaner


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - real estate agent


----------



## 2twenty2

S - samba teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trapper


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undertaker


----------



## plodr

V - violin maker


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writer


----------



## 2twenty2

X - X-country skiing instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yurt builder


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zappi's pizza chef


----------



## Gr3iz

A - actor's agent


----------



## plodr

B - barber


----------



## Gr3iz

C - card dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

D - diver


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fire extinguisher inspector


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - high school coach


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jailer


----------



## dotty999

K - kindergarten teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lectern


----------



## dotty999

lectern occupation? 

M - mason


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

dotty999 said:


> lectern occupation?


Wrong game ... <sigh> lectern builder? ;-)

O - orthodontist


----------



## dotty999

I've done the same too!

P - purser


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - queen's guard


----------



## Gr3iz

R - riot police


----------



## plodr

S - senator


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trial lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uber driver


----------



## dotty999

V - valet


----------



## 2twenty2

W - war corespondent


----------



## plodr

X - Xerox board member


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - youth counselor


----------



## plodr

Z - zigzag machine operator


----------



## 2twenty2

A - airline steward


----------



## dotty999

B - bartender


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cashier


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dressmaker


----------



## 2twenty2

E - eeler


----------



## plodr

F - firefighter


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Gander air traffic controller


----------



## Gr3iz

H - haberdasher


----------



## 2twenty2

I - India prime minister


----------



## Gr3iz

J - janitor apprentice


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knife thrower


----------



## plodr

L - locksmith


----------



## dotty999

M - money lender


----------



## 2twenty2

N - narc agent


----------



## dotty999

O - optometrist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pentagon security guard


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - queen's lady in waiting


----------



## 2twenty2

R - royal chef


----------



## Gr3iz

S - songwriter


----------



## 2twenty2

T - translator


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vet


----------



## plodr

W - wool dyer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated porn starlet


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yeoman


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zookeeper


----------



## plodr

A - architect


----------



## 2twenty2

B - boomerang seller


----------



## dotty999

C - carter


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dredge operator


----------



## dotty999

E - engine driver


----------



## 2twenty2

F - France diplomat


----------



## plodr

G - gaffer


----------



## 2twenty2

H - harrier pilot


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jailer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - killer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - linspire developer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - miner


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NL commissioner


----------



## plodr

O - opera singer


----------



## 2twenty2

P - prince


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry workers union rep


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rink rat


----------



## dotty999

S - supervisor


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Truth or Consequences host


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Varsity coach


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestling coach


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yankee's pitcher


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zanzibar president


----------



## dotty999

A - actor


----------



## 2twenty2

B - butcher


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## plodr

D - director


----------



## dotty999

E - engine driver


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fletcher


----------



## 2twenty2

G - glazer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hotelier


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inn keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jockey


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kentucky Derby organizer


----------



## plodr

L - lens grinder


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magician


----------



## Gr3iz

N - navigator


----------



## 2twenty2

O - organizer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paramedic


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quasar technician


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radiologist


----------



## 2twenty2

S - supervisor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U-Haul executive


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vice cop


----------



## plodr

W - wardrobe designer


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician

Hi Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yamaha factory rider (motocross)


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zipper installer


----------



## dotty999

A - acrobat


----------



## 2twenty2

B - brother sewing machine technician


----------



## dotty999

C - carpenter


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dress maker


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - freelance photographer


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## plodr

H - hotel manager


----------



## Gr3iz

I - independent contractor


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kennel operator


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mailman


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NFL coach


----------



## dotty999

O - optician


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pediatrician


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## 2twenty2

R - retirement home care giver


----------



## Gr3iz

S - steelworker


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tinsmith


----------



## plodr

U - ultrasound tech


----------



## dotty999

V - vendor


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Washington mayor


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## plodr

Y - yogurt shop owner


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zinzibar president


----------



## dotty999

A - art teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bellhop


----------



## 2twenty2

C - carhop


----------



## Gr3iz

D - druggist


----------



## 2twenty2

E - event organizer


----------



## plodr

F - file clerk


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grand piano tuner


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hula dancer


----------



## 2twenty2

I - industrial engineer


----------



## plodr

J - judge


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kitchen helper


----------



## plodr

L - locksmith


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mining engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nuclear physicist


----------



## dotty999

O - optometrist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - paleontologist


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## plodr

R - reporter


----------



## dotty999

S - service engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transcriber


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## 2twenty2

V - veteran's association president


----------



## dotty999

W - warden


----------



## 2twenty2

X-ray technician


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn spinner


----------



## plodr

Z - zipper repairer


----------



## 2twenty2

A - archaeologist


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## plodr

C - circus performer


----------



## 2twenty2

D - doorman


----------



## plodr

E - engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - footman


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grocer


----------



## plodr

H - hiking guide


----------



## Gr3iz

I - interior decorator


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kinesthesiologist


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lecturer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - military police


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## plodr

O - oculist


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quiche chef


----------



## dotty999

R - road sweeper


----------



## plodr

S - singer


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transit driver


----------



## dotty999

U - university tutor


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Viking ship builder


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water park designer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox printer repair tech


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yahoo executive


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## dotty999

A - athletics coach


----------



## 2twenty2

B - BBC reporter


----------



## plodr

C - cruise director


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## 2twenty2

E - essayist


----------



## plodr

F - farmer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - glider pilot


----------



## dotty999

H - hairdresser


----------



## Gr3iz

I - investigative reporter


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jet ski mechanic


----------



## dotty999

K - kite manufacturer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - love doctor


----------



## plodr

M - mechanic


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NBA commissioner


----------



## dotty999

O - orthodontist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pathologist


----------



## dotty999

Q - quarry worker


----------



## 2twenty2

R - radiologist


----------



## dotty999

S - supervisor


----------



## plodr

T - tinsmith


----------



## dotty999

U - usher


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valet parker


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wedding planner


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox CEO


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yamaha mechanic


----------



## plodr

Z - zumba instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

A - athletic academic advisor


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - choir director


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drug dealer


----------



## dotty999

E - engine driver


----------



## 2twenty2

F - first lady


----------



## dotty999

G - governer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - handyman


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS singer


----------



## dotty999

J - judge


----------



## plodr

K - karate instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

L - licensed masseuse


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magistrate


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Notary Public


----------



## dotty999

O - operations manager


----------



## plodr

P - pineapple grower


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality control agent


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - seamstress


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tour operator


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undercover cop


----------



## 2twenty2

V - visitor kiosk attendant


----------



## Gr3iz

W - whiskey brewer


----------



## plodr

X - xerox repairman


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yamaha dealer


----------



## plodr

Z - Zen master


----------



## dotty999

A - acrobat


----------



## Gr3iz

B - brigadier general


----------



## dotty999

C - curator


----------



## Gr3iz

D - doorman


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - frogman


----------



## 2twenty2

G - glass installer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hang glider designer


----------



## plodr

I - ice cream maker


----------



## 2twenty2

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kindergarten teacher


----------



## plodr

L - lawn mower repairman


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mariner


----------



## 2twenty2

N - newspaper delivery


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oncologist


----------



## plodr

P - pediatrician


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quarry worker


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rocket scientist


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sanitation worker


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trader (stocks)


----------



## plodr

U - university president


----------



## Gr3iz

V - violinist


----------



## 2twenty2

W - waste water treatment plant manager


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox salesman


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yeti hunter


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo owner


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Australia prime minister


----------



## Gr3iz

B - baritone singer


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Canada prime minister


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drum major


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Everest guide


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Foghat lead guitar player


----------



## 2twenty2

G - general contractor


----------



## Gr3iz

H - headhunter


----------



## 2twenty2

I - indian scout


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Japanese sailor


----------



## plodr

K - ketchup maker


----------



## Gr3iz

L - limousine driver


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mouseketeer


----------



## RT

N - nuclear scientist


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orthodontist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paleontologist


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - queen's guard


----------



## Gr3iz

R - running back


----------



## plodr

S - steer brander


----------



## 2twenty2

T - teamster president


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umbrella maker


----------



## 2twenty2

V - video editor


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestler


----------



## plodr

X - xebec restorer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yale dean


----------



## RT

Z - zipper maker


----------



## 2twenty2

A - aeronautics engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bicycle racer


----------



## plodr

C - car dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drummer


----------



## 2twenty2

E - earl


----------



## Gr3iz

F - frogman


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grower


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hangman


----------



## plodr

I - ingot molder


----------



## Gr3iz

J - judge


----------



## 2twenty2

K - keyboardist


----------



## Gr3iz

L - legislator


----------



## plodr

M - mathematician


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nursing assistant


----------



## 2twenty2

O - organist


----------



## dotty999

P - pianist


----------



## plodr

Q - quartermaster


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rodeo clown


----------



## 2twenty2

S - short order cook


----------



## Gr3iz

^T - teamster union rep


----------



## 2twenty2

U - union president


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vice president


----------



## plodr

W - woodworker


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox design engineer


----------



## dotty999

Y - youth worker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zip-line tester


----------



## 2twenty2

A - arctic explorer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bear trainer


----------



## 2twenty2

C - card dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drug dealer


----------



## plodr

E - earring designer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farrier


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hallmark greeting card writer


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jeweler


----------



## 2twenty2

K - ketchup bottler


----------



## Gr3iz

L - laundress


----------



## plodr

M - mascot (professional sports team)


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NASCAR official


----------



## plodr

O - occupational therapist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - priest


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rock star


----------



## dotty999

S - stewardess


----------



## Gr3iz

T - treasury agent


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undercover cop


----------



## plodr

V - vice-president


----------



## Gr3iz

W - warden


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - youth counselor


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - anthropologist


----------



## dotty999

B - bottle washer


----------



## Gr3iz

C - Coke bottler


----------



## dotty999

D - dance teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

E - election official


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gaffer


----------



## 2twenty2

H - horse breeder


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Internet technician


----------



## dotty999

J - judge


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kite designer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - litigator


----------



## plodr

M - music arranger


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NATO commander


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oligarch


----------



## dotty999

P - police officer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## 2twenty2

R - reverend


----------



## Gr3iz

S - swordsman


----------



## plodr

T - tile setter


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UL technician


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vet


----------



## Gr3iz

W -= war correspondent


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x-ray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - anthropologist


----------



## plodr

B - butcher


----------



## Gr3iz

C - center (either basketball or football)


----------



## 2twenty2

D - defenseman


----------



## Gr3iz

E - energy broker


----------



## 2twenty2

F - forward (hockey)


----------



## Gr3iz

G - goalie


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hockey play by play announcer


----------



## plodr

I - ice sculptor


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jockey


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kennel keeper


----------



## 2twenty2

L - linebacker


----------



## dotty999

M - moneylender


----------



## Gr3iz

N - NASCAR official


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Olympic time keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

P - psychoanalyst


----------



## plodr

Q - quartet singer


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rocket scientist


----------



## 2twenty2

S - speech therapist


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tight end


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - villain


----------



## 2twenty2

W - WWE wrestler


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox sales engineer


----------



## plodr

Y - yogurt maker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## plodr

A - arborist


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bookkeeper


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chef


----------



## Gr3iz

D - detective


----------



## plodr

E - electrician


----------



## Gr3iz

F - floral designer


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## 2twenty2

H - HMS Phoenix captain


----------



## Gr3iz

I - internal medicine doctor


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## plodr

K - kindergarten teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

L - locksmith


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magistrate


----------



## plodr

N - night watchman


----------



## dotty999

O - obstetrician


----------



## 2twenty2

P - politician


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## plodr

R - rifle range instructor


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tree surgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## 2twenty2

V - veteran affairs minister


----------



## Gr3iz

W - whiskey maker


----------



## plodr

X - xebec builder


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yurt designer


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astrophysicist


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bass guitarist


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clairvoyant


----------



## plodr

D - dog trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - entertainment director


----------



## 2twenty2

F - furnace technician


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gas pipeline worker


----------



## 2twenty2

H - host/hostess


----------



## plodr

I - industrial engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jetson artist


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas State Trooper


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lens grinder operator


----------



## Gr3iz

M - machine operator


----------



## plodr

N - neon sign designer


----------



## Gr3iz

O - opera composer


----------



## 2twenty2

P - property manager


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - QA inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rodeo cowboy


----------



## plodr

S - senator


----------



## Gr3iz

T - telemarketer


----------



## 2twenty2

U - utility assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Volvo mechanic


----------



## 2twenty2

W - western gear maker


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated film actress


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zip-line tester


----------



## plodr

A - auto mechanic

Sorry guys, that was my item not an occupation. Head slap to me!!!


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, Liz. It's your turn for a "huh"? An autoclave is a device, not an occupation ...


----------



## 2twenty2

I'm going with "B" and maybe Liz can edit her post

B - butcher


----------



## Gr3iz

C - captain


----------



## plodr

D - divorce attorney


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electric fence installer


----------



## 2twenty2

plodr said:


> Sorry guys, that was my item not an occupation. Head slap to me!!!


No problem.

F - fence installer


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## plodr

H - helicopter pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

I - intelligence officer


----------



## 2twenty2

J - janitor


----------



## plodr

K - king


----------



## Gr3iz

L - life coach


----------



## 2twenty2

M - massage therapist


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Naval officer


----------



## plodr

O - oculist


----------



## dotty999

P - policeman


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## 2twenty2

R - reservist


----------



## Gr3iz

S - school teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transatlantic flight attendant


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undersecretary


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice admiral


----------



## plodr

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box repair tech


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yemen Prime minister


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zulu war chief


----------



## 2twenty2

A - antarctic explorer


----------



## plodr

B - bishop


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chief of police


----------



## Gr3iz

D - driving instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

E - executioner


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flautist


----------



## plodr

G - grocery store manager


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hitman


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inventor


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## plodr

K - Kansas governor


----------



## 2twenty2

L - L.A.P.D member


----------



## Gr3iz

M - math teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NBC CEO


----------



## Gr3iz

O - ombudsman


----------



## plodr

P - presidential advisor


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - queen's lady in waiting


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rolls royce mechanic


----------



## HOBOcs

S - Sailor


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transportation minister


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## 2twenty2

V - viceroy


----------



## Gr3iz

W - war correspondent


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xtreme sports announcer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yahoo! salesman


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## plodr

A - auto dealership owner


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Boston Bruins coach


----------



## Gr3iz

C - captain of a tugboat


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drill sergeant


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elevator repairman


----------



## plodr

F - flagger


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grader operator


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hardware store owner


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jaguar salesman


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Keswick Football Club coach


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lions Club president


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Monster Garage host


----------



## Gr3iz

N - New York City mayor


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Orange Bowl parade marshal


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pasadena police captain


----------



## plodr

Q - quiz show host


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Radio City Rockette


----------



## 2twenty2

S - stage manager


----------



## plodr

T - talent scout


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Universal Studios CEO


----------



## Gr3iz

V - venture capitalist


----------



## 2twenty2

W - woodworker


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie starlet


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yamaha dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zookeeper


----------



## plodr

A - auto mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

B - builder


----------



## 2twenty2

C - car customizer


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dairy farmer


----------



## 2twenty2

E - expedition coordinator


----------



## plodr

F - Florida senator


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gator wrestler


----------



## dotty999

H -herbalist


----------



## 2twenty2

I - illustrator


----------



## dotty999

J - judge


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kraft ceo


----------



## Gr3iz

L - legal secretary


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mover


----------



## Gr3iz

N - necromancer


----------



## plodr

O - oven repairer (my husband worked one summer repairing bakery ovens)


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pizza maker


----------



## plodr

Q - QANTAS flight attendant


----------



## 2twenty2

R - range rover dealer


----------



## dotty999

S - safety officer


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tractor trailer driver


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uncle Tom's Cabin author


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vitamin salesman


----------



## plodr

W - Wild West Rodeo performer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box game programmer


----------



## plodr

Y - yeoman


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## 2twenty2

A - actor


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## plodr

C - choreographer


----------



## Gr3iz

D - discographer



dotty999 said:


> Z - zed bed


Is that really an occupation, my dear?


----------



## dotty999

I think I missed a bit! 

E - editor


----------



## 2twenty2

F - freedom fighter


----------



## plodr

Dotty meant to say "zedbed salesman" 

G - grocery store cashier


----------



## Gr3iz

H - herder 

Thanks Liz! Do you get extra pay for being an interpreter? ;-)


----------



## plodr

Nah, just the fun of trying to figure out what others mean.

I - interpreter


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

plodr said:


> I - interpreter


I saw that one coming! ;-)

K - killer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - litigator


----------



## plodr

M - mind-reader (and I bet you saw that one Mark  )


----------



## Gr3iz

N - negotiator 

With bells on, Liz! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

O - operator


----------



## Gr3iz

P - photographer


----------



## plodr

Q - Quarry Owner


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rock star


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - telephone operator


----------



## volttackle

U- Utility man


----------



## Gr3iz

V - varsity coach


----------



## plodr

W - wheel balancer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xtreme Sports announcer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yardbirds drummer


----------



## plodr

Z - Zoning Officer


----------



## dotty999

A - Admiral


----------



## plodr

B - bar tender


----------



## 2twenty2

C - captain


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dog walker


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - framing carpenter


----------



## dotty999

G - gardener


----------



## 2twenty2

H - historian


----------



## dotty999

I - ice cream vendor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jockey


----------



## plodr

K - knitting machine repairer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lathe operator


----------



## dotty999

M - matron


----------



## plodr

N - narcotics agent


----------



## Gr3iz

O - ornithologist


----------



## dotty999

P = policeman


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## plodr

R - roofer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - seaplane pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tea room proprietor


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## Gr3iz

V - veterinarian


----------



## plodr

W - woodworker


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yak herder


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zeppelin pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

A - artist


----------



## plodr

B - brewer


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chartered accountant


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dalai lama


----------



## plodr

E - engraver


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farrier


----------



## plodr

G - geo-physicist


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hat designer


----------



## dotty999

I - Inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - juggler


----------



## plodr

K - Kia dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - landowner


----------



## plodr

M - mechanical engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

N - night watchman


----------



## dotty999

O - office manager


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pilot


----------



## plodr

Q - quality control inspector


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sod dealer


----------



## dotty999

T - tutor

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

U - underclassman

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## plodr

V - valet


----------



## Gr3iz

W - waitress


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x-ray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yacht captain


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## plodr

A - announcer


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chauffeur


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elected official


----------



## 2twenty2

F - freelancer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gas station attendant


----------



## plodr

H - helicopter pilot


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jockey


----------



## dotty999

K - kiln maker


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lieutenant


----------



## dotty999

M - miner


----------



## Gr3iz

N - neurologist


----------



## 2twenty2

O - optometrist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paralegal


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartermaster


----------



## Gr3iz

R - running back


----------



## plodr

S - satellite dish


----------



## 2twenty2

Liz its occupations


T - tool crib attendant


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## 2twenty2

V - visual effects tech


----------



## Gr3iz

W - watch repairman


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone maker


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yak herder


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zürich mayor


----------



## plodr

A - Alpine ski instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bryston authorized dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cat burglar


----------



## dotty999

D - detective


----------



## HOBOcs

E - Electrical Engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - forest ranger


----------



## plodr

G - garden center employee


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Harmon Kardon dealer


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jelly doughnut filler


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Krell dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - law partner


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Martin Logan dealer


----------



## plodr

M - municipal worker


----------



## Gr3iz

N - notary public


----------



## dotty999

O - optician


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pharmacist


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quadral dealer


----------



## plodr

R - realtor


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sailor


----------



## 2twenty2

T - titanic director


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Underwriters Lab engineer


----------



## dotty999

V - vicar


----------



## 2twenty2

W - waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox salesman


----------



## plodr

Y - yarn dyer


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - archeologist


----------



## plodr

B - bartender


----------



## dotty999

C - carpenter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - distiller


----------



## dotty999

E - engine driver


----------



## plodr

F - farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grave digger


----------



## plodr

H - hair stylist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - investigator


----------



## 2twenty2

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas governor


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lawyer


----------



## plodr

M - miller


----------



## Gr3iz

N - North Pole elf


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oiler


----------



## dotty999

P - publicity agent


----------



## plodr

Q - Quebec Prime Minister


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radio station traffic manager


----------



## 2twenty2

S - senator


----------



## plodr

T - tennis coach


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vintner


----------



## Gr3iz

W - waiter


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yugoslavia president


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zimbabwe president


----------



## plodr

A - announcer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bouncer


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clown


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drover


----------



## Gr3iz

E - entrepreneur


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Ferrari ceo


----------



## plodr

G - ghost writer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Honda motorcycle racer


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Indiana governor


----------



## plodr

J - judge


----------



## 2twenty2

K - KOA manager


----------



## Gr3iz

L - laundress


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mover


----------



## Gr3iz

N - naturalist


----------



## dotty999

O - optician


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality assurance manager


----------



## 2twenty2

R - riverboat captain


----------



## Gr3iz

S - submariner


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trucker


----------



## plodr

U - urban planner


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vicar


----------



## 2twenty2

W - WWE wrestler


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - YMCA director


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zombie actor


----------



## Gr3iz

A - auto mechanic


----------



## 2twenty2

B - botanist


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chemist


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Detroit Pistons coach


----------



## Gr3iz

E - executive assistant


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grocer


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## plodr

I - icon designer


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jewler


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen help


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lineman


----------



## 2twenty2

M - miner


----------



## Gr3iz

N - neurosurgeon


----------



## dotty999

O - optician


----------



## Gr3iz

P - photojournalist


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartermaster


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rocket scientist


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - telephone operator


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uber driver


----------



## plodr

V - valet


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writer


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x-ray tech


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yamaha salesman


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## plodr

A - acrobat


----------



## 2twenty2

B - BBC host


----------



## dotty999

C - chartered accountant


----------



## dotty999

E - editor


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flight instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

G - geologist


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Harvard professor


----------



## plodr

I - illustrator


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - KFC manager


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magistrate


----------



## dotty999

N - nurse


----------



## 2twenty2

O - obstetrician


----------



## dotty999

P - probation officer


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quantum physics researcher


----------



## plodr

R - roofer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - safe cracker


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tenor (opera singer)


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - veterinarian


----------



## plodr

W - whistle maker


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie star


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn spinner


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zeppelin, Led lead guitarist


----------



## dotty999

A - actress


----------



## plodr

B - bassoon player


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cartoonist


----------



## plodr

D - dairy farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - energy trader


----------



## dotty999

F - farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - game warden


----------



## 2twenty2

H - harpsichordist


----------



## plodr

I - ingot pourer


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jujitsu instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - killer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - librarian


----------



## Gr3iz

M - milkman


----------



## plodr

N - nail salon owner


----------



## 2twenty2

O - ontario premier


----------



## Gr3iz

P - printer


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quantum leap director


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radio announcer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sign installer


----------



## dotty999

T - telephonist


----------



## 2twenty2

U - uber driver


----------



## dotty999

V -verger


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wagon train scout


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## plodr

Y - yard foreman


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## dotty999

A -actor


----------



## Gr3iz

B - baton twirler


----------



## 2twenty2

C - car jockey


----------



## plodr

D - detective


----------



## dotty999

E - editor


----------



## 2twenty2

F - forest ranger


----------



## plodr

G - gardener


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hog farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indian chief


----------



## plodr

J - jockey


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Knowledge Base article author


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lloyds of London manager


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mailman


----------



## plodr

N - network troubleshooter


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orbital sander assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paramedic


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quarter century club organiser


----------



## Gr3iz

R - reflexologist


----------



## 2twenty2

S - senior advisor


----------



## plodr

T - treasurer


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UHF antenna installer


----------



## Gr3iz

V - VA hospital doctor


----------



## plodr

W - warden (game or prison)


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - youth minister


----------



## plodr

Z - zinc miner


----------



## dotty999

A - animator


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bakery owner


----------



## dotty999

C - carter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dog walker


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electrician


----------



## plodr

F - fork lift operator


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Harvard professor


----------



## plodr

I - iron worker


----------



## 2twenty2

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kettledrum player


----------



## 2twenty2

L - librarian


----------



## Gr3iz

M - musician


----------



## plodr

N - neurologist


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oceanographer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - playwright


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quack


----------



## Gr3iz

R - racketeer


----------



## plodr

S - stenographer


----------



## Gr3iz

T - therapist


----------



## 2twenty2

U - urban planner


----------



## plodr

V - ventriloquist


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wheelwright


----------



## 2twenty2

X - X-ray technician


----------



## plodr

Y - yacht designer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## dotty999

A - artiste


----------



## Gr3iz

B - barista


----------



## dotty999

C - chemist


----------



## 2twenty2

D - draughtsman


----------



## plodr

E - electrician


----------



## 2twenty2

F - frogman


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hostler


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inn keeper


----------



## plodr

J - Jet engine mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kennel master


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lawyer


----------



## plodr

M - mystery writer


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## 2twenty2

O - organist


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartermaster


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rockette


----------



## 2twenty2

S - server


----------



## Gr3iz

T - training manager


----------



## plodr

U - university prof


----------



## Gr3iz

V - village idiot


----------



## HOBOcs

W - Waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie director


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - youth counselor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## dotty999

A - auditor


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bartender


----------



## dotty999

C - cleric


----------



## plodr

D - deacon


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Episcopalian pastor


----------



## 2twenty2

F - foreman


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grease monkey


----------



## plodr

H - harpist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - illustrator


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jockey


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knife maker


----------



## 2twenty2

L - landlord


----------



## Gr3iz

M - movie star


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NFL ref


----------



## plodr

O - opera singer


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - QA inspector


----------



## plodr

R - roofer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sheep rancher


----------



## 2twenty2

T - translator


----------



## Gr3iz

U - ukulele instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

V - veteran's affairs official


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Washington senator


----------



## 2twenty2

X - Xerox tech


----------



## plodr

Y - yogurt maker


----------



## HOBOcs

Gr3iz said:


> U - ukulele instructor


 LOL

Z - Zodiac Sign Adjuster


----------



## 2twenty2

A - arctic explorer


----------



## plodr

B - barrel maker


----------



## HOBOcs

C - Coca-cola bottler


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drama coach (must be a teenage girl!) ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

E - eeler


----------



## Gr3iz

F - forest ranger


----------



## plodr

G - GPS map creator


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hardware design engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intern


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jack-of-all-trades


----------



## plodr

K - K-9 handler


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lumberjack


----------



## dotty999

M - movie star


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nationwide Insurance salesman


----------



## 2twenty2

O - organist


----------



## dotty999

P - patrol officer


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - QPP officer


----------



## plodr

R - rent collector


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stenographer


----------



## 2twenty2

T - taekwondo instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## 2twenty2

V - veterinarian


----------



## Gr3iz

W - waitress


----------



## plodr

X - xebec builder


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn spinner


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zebra trainer


----------



## 2twenty2

A - aeronautical engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - baker


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chef


----------



## plodr

D - dairy farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electrical inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

F - farrier


----------



## Gr3iz

G - golf pro


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hacker


----------



## Gr3iz

I - investigator


----------



## plodr

J - jigsaw puzzle maker


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king


----------



## 2twenty2

L - linguist


----------



## dotty999

M - miner


----------



## Gr3iz

N - NASCAR official


----------



## plodr

O - optometrist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - planetarium director


----------



## plodr

Q - Quizno manager


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rocket scientist


----------



## 2twenty2

S - scientist


----------



## Gr3iz

T - truck driver


----------



## plodr

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vitamin salesman


----------



## plodr

W - waitress


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated starlet


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - youtube programmer


----------



## plodr

Z - zippo lighter repairer


----------



## 2twenty2

A - aeronautical engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - ballistics expert


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cop


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electrician


----------



## plodr

F - forest ranger


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grip


----------



## dotty999

H - hairdresser


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inspector


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knight


----------



## dotty999

L = lawyer


----------



## plodr

M - model


----------



## dotty999

N - nurse


----------



## 2twenty2

O - optometrist


----------



## dotty999

P - patrol officer


----------



## plodr

Q - quiz show host


----------



## dotty999

R -roofer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - safe cracker


----------



## plodr

T - Tesla engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

U - university professor


----------



## plodr

V - veterinarian


----------



## HOBOcs

W - waterboy


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## plodr

Y - yarn dyer


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zeppelin mechanic


----------



## dotty999

A - author


----------



## plodr

B - butcher


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cab driver


----------



## dotty999

D - doctor


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electrician


----------



## dotty999

F - farmer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - groomer


----------



## dotty999

H - hairdresser


----------



## 2twenty2

I - insurance salesman


----------



## plodr

J - jack hammer worker


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen help


----------



## plodr

L - limo driver


----------



## dotty999

M - merchant


----------



## plodr

N - neon sign repairer


----------



## HOBOcs

O - Operator (as in Telephone... do the still have them?) I'm not sure when I last dialed "zero"


----------



## plodr

P - parking lot attendant


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartermaster


----------



## plodr

R - recruiter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - soldier


----------



## plodr

T - tinsmith


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## Gr3iz

V - violin tuner


----------



## plodr

W - welder


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yak herder


----------



## plodr

Z - Zippo lighter repairer


----------



## dotty999

A - architect


----------



## plodr

B - billboard hanger


----------



## dotty999

C - carter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dodgeball player


----------



## plodr

E - envelope stuffer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farrier


----------



## plodr

G - groomer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - haberdasher


----------



## plodr

I - ice groomer (the guy who runs the Zamboni)


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jailhouse cook


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen helper


----------



## plodr

L - librarian


----------



## Gr3iz

M - milkman


----------



## plodr

N - night watchman


----------



## Gr3iz

O - occupational therapist


----------



## plodr

P - pastor


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## plodr

R - real estate agent


----------



## Gr3iz

S - surgeon


----------



## plodr

T - theatre manager


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Valentine's Day card writer


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-ray technician


----------



## plodr

Y - Ypsilanti Mayor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zamboni mechanic


----------



## plodr

A - art restorer


----------



## dotty999

B - barrister


----------



## Gr3iz

B - building inspector


----------



## plodr

C - cabinet maker


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drum majorette


----------



## dotty999

E - engine driver


----------



## plodr

F - fire fighter


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hockey player


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## plodr

J - jelly maker


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen helper


----------



## plodr

L - landscape designer


----------



## dotty999

M - model


----------



## Gr3iz

N - NASA engineer


----------



## plodr

O - olive grove farmer


----------



## dotty999

P - policeman


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - QA tech


----------



## plodr

R - researcher


----------



## dotty999

S - seamstress


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tractor mechanic


----------



## plodr

U - university president


----------



## dotty999

V - vicar


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writer


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone assembler


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn spinner


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zipper inspector


----------



## Shellae

A-Apiculturist


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## plodr

C - cinematographer


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drama critic


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## plodr

F - furnace installer


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - horticulturist


----------



## Shellae

I-Internist


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Java script writer


----------



## dotty999

K - kindergarten teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

L - landlady


----------



## dotty999

M - marksman


----------



## plodr

N - notary public


----------



## dotty999

O - orthodontist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - public servant


----------



## dotty999

Q - quarryman


----------



## plodr

R - reporter


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## plodr

T - thespian


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## plodr

V - vice-president


----------



## dotty999

W - warden


----------



## plodr

X - X-box tester


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yahoo! salesman


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo worker


----------



## dotty999

A - artiste


----------



## Gr3iz

B - balloon artist


----------



## plodr

C - chiropodist


----------



## dotty999

D - drover


----------



## Gr3iz

E - epidemiologist


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## plodr

G - ghost writer


----------



## dotty999

H - hair stylist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - industrialist


----------



## dotty999

J - joiner


----------



## plodr

K - Kansas senator


----------



## dotty999

L - librarian


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mayor


----------



## dotty999

N - newsagent


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oncologist


----------



## plodr

P - paralegal


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - roller derby queen


----------



## plodr

S - steward


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tire changer


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## plodr

V - vending machine repairman


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box repairman


----------



## dotty999

Y - yam exporter


----------



## plodr

Z - Zippo lighter repairer


----------



## dotty999

A - actor


----------



## Gr3iz

B - boron miner


----------



## plodr

C - college prof


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - erotic dancer


----------



## plodr

F - Fuller Brush salesman


----------



## Gr3iz

G - garage door installer


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## plodr

I - illustrator


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kia salesman


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## plodr

M - mayor


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orthopedist


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## plodr

Q - Quantitative Analyst


----------



## Gr3iz

R - ramp agent


----------



## dotty999

S - surveyor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - troubadour


----------



## plodr

U - uni-cyclist


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wallpaper hanger


----------



## plodr

X - X-rated movie director


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn spinner


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## plodr

A - arbitrator


----------



## dotty999

B - barrister


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cryogenic engineer


----------



## plodr

D - druggist (old time name for pharmacist or chemist)


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flautist


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## plodr

H - hula dancer


----------



## dotty999

I - ice cream vendor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Java developer


----------



## plodr

K - Kindle repairer


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## plodr

M - magistrate


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - ornithologist


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## plodr

Q - queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - remedial reading teacher


----------



## plodr

S - Soup Kitchen Manager


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniform cleaner


----------



## dotty999

V - vicar


----------



## plodr

W - warden


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated videographer


----------



## dotty999

Y - youth hostel worker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoo biologist


----------



## dotty999

A - artiste


----------



## Gr3iz

B - balloon artist


----------



## dotty999

C - carpenter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drummer


----------



## plodr

E - elementary school principal


----------



## dotty999

F - farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gal Friday


----------



## plodr

H - helicopter mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

I - intelligence officer


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jack-of-all-trades


----------



## plodr

K - king


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Latin professor


----------



## plodr

M - Maine representative


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nebraska senator


----------



## plodr

O - occupational therapist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pirate


----------



## plodr

Q - quartermaster


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radio station traffic manager


----------



## plodr

S - surgeon


----------



## dotty999

T - telephonist


----------



## 2twenty2

U - urologist


----------



## dotty999

V - vendor


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wrestler


----------



## plodr

X - xeroscape planner


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Ypsilanti mayor


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - arborist


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## plodr

C - chiropodist


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drug dealer


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farm hand


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - historical archivist


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jester


----------



## plodr

K - kitchen supervisor


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - miliner


----------



## dotty999

N - nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oncologist


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## plodr

Q - quiz show host


----------



## dotty999

R - radio broadcaster


----------



## Gr3iz

S - spy


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undersecretary


----------



## plodr

V - Virginia representative


----------



## Gr3iz

W - water polo player


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yoyo manufacturer


----------



## plodr

Z - zig-zag machine operator


----------



## Gr3iz

A - aeronautical engineer


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chauffeur


----------



## dotty999

D - dental technician


----------



## Gr3iz

E - estimator


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gardener


----------



## plodr

H - helicopter pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iowa governor


----------



## plodr

J - judge


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king's guard


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## plodr

M - meter reader


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nuclear scientist


----------



## dotty999

O - optician


----------



## plodr

P - pet store owner


----------



## dotty999

Q - quantity surveyor


----------



## Gr3iz

R - race car mechanic


----------



## dotty999

S - surveyor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tradesman


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## plodr

V - vacuum cleaner salesman


----------



## dotty999

W -waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xylophone player


----------



## dotty999

Y - youth worker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## plodr

A - artist


----------



## dotty999

B - baker


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cabinetmaker


----------



## plodr

D - detective


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elected official


----------



## plodr

F - fan dancer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - geisha girl


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - intelligence officer


----------



## plodr

J - jackhammer operator


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knapper


----------



## plodr

L - lens polisher


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mother

Happy Mothers Day (as appropriate)


----------



## plodr

N - network installer


----------



## Gr3iz

O - obituary writer


----------



## plodr

P - party planner


----------



## dotty999

Q - quantity surveyor


----------



## Gr3iz

R - RN


----------



## plodr

S - surveyor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tree surgeon


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vice president in charge of things beginning with the letter "J"


----------



## dotty999

W - window dresser


----------



## plodr

X - X-rated movie "actor"


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yugo mechanic


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - agronomist


----------



## plodr

B - ballet dancer


----------



## Gr3iz

C - conductor


----------



## plodr

D - docent


----------



## Gr3iz

E - eeler


----------



## dotty999

F - fletcher


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gardener


----------



## plodr

H - hospital worker


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jewelry dealer


----------



## plodr

K - keg varnisher


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lion tamer


----------



## plodr

M - mustard maker


----------



## Gr3iz

N - NORAD director


----------



## dotty999

O- optician


----------



## Gr3iz

P - petrologist


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radar technician


----------



## 2twenty2

S - seaman


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trade union rep


----------



## plodr

U - unicyclist


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vintner


----------



## plodr

W - welder


----------



## dotty999

X- xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - YMCA director


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - athlete


----------



## plodr

B - brick layer


----------



## Gr3iz

C - carpet layer


----------



## plodr

D - dairy farmer


----------



## dotty999

E - electrician


----------



## 2twenty2

F - farrier


----------



## Gr3iz

G - golf pro


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## plodr

I - ingot pourer


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kia dealer


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - movie star


----------



## plodr

N - nurse


----------



## dotty999

O - orthoptist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - police chief


----------



## dotty999

Q - quantity surveyor


----------



## Gr3iz

R - riveter


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - troubadour


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## plodr

V - VA hospital worker


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wwe wrestler


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie star


----------



## plodr

Y - yacht salesman


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## plodr

A - acupuncturist


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cult leader


----------



## plodr

D - dressmaker


----------



## dotty999

E - engine driver


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fashion designer


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hunter


----------



## dotty999

I - ice cream vendor


----------



## plodr

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas governor


----------



## 2twenty2

L - landlord


----------



## plodr

M - minister


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - operations manager


----------



## plodr

P - photographer


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - ranger


----------



## plodr

S - sportscaster


----------



## dotty999

T - tutor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## dotty999

V- van driver


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestler


----------



## HOBOcs

X - xylophone instrutor


----------



## plodr

Y - yarn dyer


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed installer


----------



## 2twenty2

A - artist


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - caddy


----------



## dotty999

D - doctor


----------



## plodr

E - economist


----------



## Gr3iz

F - framer


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - halfback


----------



## plodr

I - illustrator


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jack-hammerer


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen help


----------



## Gr3iz

L - llama farmer


----------



## dotty999

M - museum curator


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nutrition manager


----------



## dotty999

O - orderly


----------



## plodr

P - professor


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## plodr

R - railroad track worker


----------



## Gr3iz

S - singer


----------



## plodr

T - tire salesman


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vacuum cleaner salesman


----------



## dotty999

W - warder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box repairman


----------



## plodr

Y - yogurt/yoghurt maker


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - arborist


----------



## dotty999

B- butler


----------



## plodr

C - computer builder


----------



## dotty999

D - director


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elocution coach


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - geopolitical analyst


----------



## dotty999

H - hair stylist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - investment broker


----------



## dotty999

J - journalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - inventor


----------



## plodr

J - journeyman


----------



## dotty999

I posted J 3 posts back then Mark went wrong


----------



## Gr3iz

Bloody hell ... ;-)

K - keeper (I think mine's been snoozing ...)


----------



## plodr

L - lawyer (obviously I was asleep too  )


----------



## dotty999

M - museum curator


----------



## plodr

N - nut roaster


----------



## dotty999

O - optometrist


----------



## plodr

P - parking attendant


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## plodr

R - realtor


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - technical advisor


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vegetable farmer


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XXX-rated model


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn spinner


----------



## plodr

Z - zither maker


----------



## Gr3iz

A - archeologist


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cattleman


----------



## dotty999

D - drover


----------



## plodr

E - engraver


----------



## dotty999

F - flight attendant


----------



## GrinHulk

G - gynecologist


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hairdresser


----------



## plodr

I - Iowa farmer


----------



## dotty999

J - judo instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas senator


----------



## dotty999

L - librarian


----------



## plodr

M - music teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

N - novelist


----------



## dotty999

O - optician


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pearl diver


----------



## plodr

Q - quilling instructor https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quilling
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quilling


----------



## dotty999

R - radio broadcaster


----------



## Gr3iz

P - photographer's assistant


----------



## plodr

Q - quartet manager


----------



## dotty999

I posted R, Mark posted P, it's all got muxed ip!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm on vacation. My brain takes that seriously! ;-)

S - surgeon


----------



## dotty999

T - travel agent


----------



## plodr

U - umpire (keep us on task, Dotty!)


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vermont State Trooper


----------



## plodr

W - Wisconsin cheese producer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie star


----------



## plodr

Y - Yahtzee game packer


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoo guide


----------



## Gr3iz

A - assistant professor


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cat burglar


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electrical engineer


----------



## dotty999

F - fireman


----------



## Gr3iz

G - garage mechanic


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - interior decorator


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kennel operator


----------



## dotty999

L - librarian


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mineralogist


----------



## dotty999

N - neurologist


----------



## plodr

O - oculist


----------



## dotty999

P - probation officer


----------



## plodr

Q - Queen


----------



## dotty999

R - radio broadcaster


----------



## Gr3iz

S - social worker


----------



## plodr

T - train inspector


----------



## dotty999

U - usher


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vicar


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter


----------



## plodr

X - X-rated movie director


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - YMCA director


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo director


----------



## dotty999

A - artiste


----------



## plodr

B - belly dancer


----------



## Gr3iz

C - club owner


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - economist


----------



## dotty999

F - farrier


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glassblower


----------



## plodr

H - haberdasher


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## plodr

J - jujitsu instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knife sharpener


----------



## plodr

L - lawyer


----------



## dotty999

M - miner


----------



## Gr3iz

N - negotiator


----------



## plodr

O - opera singer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - platoon leader


----------



## plodr

Q - Quebec Premier


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radio telescope designer


----------



## dotty999

S - service engineer


----------



## plodr

T- taxidermist


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valet


----------



## plodr

W - writer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xylophone player


----------



## dotty999

Y - youth hostel manager


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## dotty999

A - arbitrator


----------



## Gr3iz

B - balloonist


----------



## dotty999

C - carter


----------



## plodr

D - desk clerk


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farrier


----------



## plodr

G - golf pro


----------



## Gr3iz

H - harbor master


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jeweler


----------



## plodr

K - knitting machine operator


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - meat packer


----------



## plodr

N - notary public


----------



## dotty999

O - optician


----------



## Gr3iz

P - police captain


----------



## plodr

Q - quartermaster


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radiologist


----------



## dotty999

S - sailor


----------



## plodr

T - tuner (piano)


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## Gr3iz

W - webmaster


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone maker


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yellowstone Park Ranger


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astronaut


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cobbler


----------



## plodr

D - dental assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Earl of Winsor


----------



## plodr

F - flight attendant


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - huntsman


----------



## plodr

I - ice cream truck driver


----------



## Gr3iz

J - junkyard worker


----------



## plodr

K - kennel operator


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lighthouse keeper


----------



## plodr

M - Mississippi River boat captain


----------



## Gr3iz

N - naturalist


----------



## plodr

O - oceanographer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - photographer


----------



## plodr

Q - quarter horse breeder


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rodeo clown


----------



## plodr

S - soap opera actor


----------



## dotty999

T - tutor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - union rep


----------



## plodr

V - viola maker


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writer


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone maker


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yak herder


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - aerobics instructor


----------



## plodr

B - boat builder


----------



## dotty999

C - chaplain


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drum major


----------



## plodr

E - emergency room nurse


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - golf pro


----------



## plodr

H - historian


----------



## dotty999

I - innkeeper


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jeweler


----------



## dotty999

K - kipper smoker


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lifeguard


----------



## dotty999

M - model


----------



## plodr

N - navy seal


----------



## Gr3iz

O - obstetrician


----------



## plodr

P - publisher


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality assurance technician


----------



## dotty999

R - roofer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Saab salesman


----------



## dotty999

T - telex operator


----------



## plodr

U - Ukraine President


----------



## dotty999

V - vicar


----------



## Gr3iz

W - warden


----------



## plodr

X - Xeriscape designer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yo-yo champion


----------



## plodr

Z - Zest soap line operator


----------



## Gr3iz

A - apple picker


----------



## plodr

B - bar tender


----------



## dotty999

C - carpenter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - druggist


----------



## plodr

E - ergonomic furniture designer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flight suit designer


----------



## plodr

G - glockenspiel maker


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hair salon owner


----------



## plodr

I - ingot pourer


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jeweler


----------



## plodr

K - kiln loader


----------



## Gr3iz

L - loading dock worker


----------



## plodr

M - millwright


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - otolaryngologist


----------



## plodr

P - park ranger


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartermaster


----------



## dotty999

R - roofer


----------



## dotty999

R - roofer


----------



## plodr

S - surgeon


----------



## dotty999

T - tailor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## plodr

V - vending machine attendant


----------



## Gr3iz

W - watchman


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yacht captain


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Apple "Genius"


----------



## plodr

B - builder


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chauffeur


----------



## dotty999

D - dolphin trainer


----------



## plodr

E - election official


----------



## Gr3iz

F - foreman


----------



## dotty999

G - groundsman


----------



## Gr3iz

H - headhunter


----------



## dotty999

I - innkeeper


----------



## plodr

J - jockey


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knife thrower (in the circus)


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mercenary


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - optometrist


----------



## plodr

P - police officer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality assurance agent


----------



## plodr

R - railroad engineer


----------



## dotty999

S - surgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tire specialist


----------



## plodr

U - Uber driver


----------



## Gr3iz

V - veterinarian


----------



## plodr

W - Wisconsin senator


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xenobiologist


----------



## plodr

Y - YouTube CEO


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zookeeper


----------



## plodr

A - architect


----------



## Gr3iz

B - brewer


----------



## plodr

C - cattle rancher


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Easter Bunny (It's a tough job, but somebunny has to do it!) ;-)


----------



## dotty999

F - farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grocer


----------



## dotty999

H -herbalist


----------



## plodr

I - industrial spy


----------



## Gr3iz

J - junk bond dealer


----------



## plodr

K - KFC cook


----------



## Gr3iz

L - legal assistant


----------



## dotty999

M - matron


----------



## Gr3iz

N - National Guard captain


----------



## dotty999

O - Optician


----------



## Gr3iz

P - private first class


----------



## plodr

Q - quilting instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

R - ramp agent


----------



## plodr

S - saddle maker


----------



## Gr3iz

T - traffic cop


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## plodr

V - vice-president


----------



## Gr3iz

W - washing machine repairman


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - youth coordinator


----------



## plodr

Z - Zoo owner


----------



## Gr3iz

A - architect


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## plodr

C - clown


----------



## dotty999

D - drover


----------



## 2twenty2

E - employment councillor


----------



## dotty999

F - farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grocery store clerk


----------



## plodr

H - hula dancer


----------



## Gr3iz

I - illustrator


----------



## plodr

J - jackeroo


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kale farmer


----------



## plodr

L - lighting salesman


----------



## Gr3iz

M - manager trainee


----------



## dotty999

N - nursery assistant


----------



## plodr

O - ombudsman


----------



## dotty999

P - police officer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartermaster


----------



## plodr

R - reporter


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tax collector


----------



## plodr

U - Utah governor


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vegetable farmer


----------



## plodr

W - wash machine installer


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yankee Candle salesman


----------



## plodr

Z - zebra trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

A - acrobat


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cartographer


----------



## dotty999

D - drover


----------



## plodr

E - employment center worker


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fletcher


----------



## plodr

G - Georgia peach farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Holiday Inn front desk clerk


----------



## plodr

I - ice cream maker


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jester


----------



## plodr

K - key maker


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lexus dealer


----------



## dotty999

M - music tutor


----------



## Gr3iz

N - notary public


----------



## dotty999

O - ombudsman


----------



## Gr3iz

P - politician


----------



## plodr

Q - queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - royal guard


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## plodr

T - turnkey


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## plodr

V - vetrinarian


----------



## dotty999

W - warden


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XXX-rated porn star


----------



## dotty999

Y - youth hostel worker


----------



## plodr

Z - Zoning Officer


----------



## dotty999

A - author


----------



## HOBOcs

B - Butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chauffeur


----------



## plodr

D - diving instructor


----------



## dotty999

E - engine driver


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fertilizer salesman


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hiking guide


----------



## plodr

I - interior decorator


----------



## Gr3iz

J - junk dealer


----------



## plodr

K - kite maker


----------



## Gr3iz

L - landlady


----------



## plodr

M - machinist


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nurse practitioner


----------



## dotty999

O - optician


----------



## plodr

P - publican


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarryman


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## plodr

S - sword swallower


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trainer


----------



## plodr

U - university provost


----------



## Gr3iz

V - village idiot


----------



## dotty999

W - writer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Ray technician


----------



## plodr

Y - youth counselor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## dotty999

A - actor


----------



## Gr3iz

B - BMW engineer


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## plodr

D - diner owner


----------



## Gr3iz

E - ear/nose/throat doctor


----------



## plodr

F - football coach


----------



## Gr3iz

G - garage mechanic


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - interior designer


----------



## plodr

J - jeweler


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kennel operator


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mining engineer


----------



## plodr

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - officer of the court


----------



## plodr

P - parcel delivery person (like UPS)


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - runway model


----------



## dotty999

S - surgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

T - travel agent


----------



## plodr

U - uniform manufacturer


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volleyball coach


----------



## plodr

W - wheelchair assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated porn starlet


----------



## dotty999

Y - youth worker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## plodr

A - air force captain


----------



## Gr3iz

B - baton twirler


----------



## plodr

C - carpenter


----------



## dotty999

D - doctor


----------



## Gr3iz

E - environmental engineer


----------



## plodr

F - freight inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

G - ghost hunter


----------



## dotty999

H - holistic therapist


----------



## plodr

I - importer


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - killer


----------



## dotty999

M - matron


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nurse practitioner


----------



## dotty999

O - optician


----------



## Gr3iz

P - performer


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - racecar driver


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - truant officer


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## plodr

V - varnisher


----------



## Gr3iz

W - walrus keeper


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone maker


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yodeling instructor


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astronaut


----------



## plodr

B - building inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

C - conductor


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electrician


----------



## plodr

F - farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grocer


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - industrial spy


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kindergarten teacher


----------



## plodr

L - librarian


----------



## Gr3iz

M - milkman


----------



## dotty999

N - newsagent


----------



## Gr3iz

O - osteopath


----------



## HOBOcs

P - Purchase Agent


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiz show host


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Subaru dealer


----------



## plodr

T - tulip farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniform service delivery person


----------



## plodr

V - Viola instructor


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box repairman


----------



## plodr

Y - yacht salesman


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## plodr

A - abattoir worker


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bean counter


----------



## plodr

C - cooper


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dog groomer


----------



## plodr

E - eviction notice poster


----------



## Gr3iz

F - forest ranger


----------



## dotty999

G - groom


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hospital worker


----------



## plodr

I - ivory carver


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jacksonville mayor


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen help


----------



## Gr3iz

L - legal assistant


----------



## plodr

M - mayor


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - opera composer


----------



## plodr

P - plumber


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - robber


----------



## dotty999

S - silversmith


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trail boss


----------



## plodr

U - umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valet parking attendant


----------



## dotty999

W - waitress


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box console repair tech


----------



## plodr

Y - Yemen president


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - airline ticket agent


----------



## plodr

B - basket weaver


----------



## dotty999

C - carter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dietician


----------



## plodr

E - EPA chief


----------



## dotty999

F - farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - golf pro


----------



## plodr

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - industrialist


----------



## plodr

J - judge


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king's guard


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## plodr

M - mail sorter


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nail artist


----------



## dotty999

O - optometrist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paleontologist


----------



## plodr

Q - quiz show host


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rector


----------



## dotty999

S - science teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

T - technologist


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volunteer worker


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xtreme sports athlete


----------



## dotty999

Y - youth hostel manager


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoo biologist


----------



## plodr

A - artist


----------



## dotty999

B - barber


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cowboy


----------



## dotty999

D - drover


----------



## plodr

E - edge grinder


----------



## dotty999

F - farrier


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Georgia senator


----------



## plodr

H - harbor/harbour master


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jailer


----------



## plodr

K - knife manufacturer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - laborer


----------



## dotty999

M - matron


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nutrition and dietetics technician


----------



## dotty999

O - optometrist


----------



## plodr

P - pilot


----------



## dotty999

Q - quantity surveyor


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rodeo clown


----------



## plodr

S - surveyor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tanner


----------



## plodr

U - umbrella manufacturer


----------



## Gr3iz

V - village blacksmith


----------



## plodr

W - water park attendant


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xylophone maker


----------



## plodr

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zither player


----------



## plodr

A - air traffic controller


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bartender


----------



## plodr

C - cloud seeder (weather, not internet)


----------



## Gr3iz

D - Denny's dishwasher


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Ferry boat crew member


----------



## plodr

G - garment inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hunter


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector of taxes


----------



## Gr3iz

J - justice of the peace


----------



## plodr

K - key cutter


----------



## Gr3iz

L - landscaper


----------



## indeepcrap

M - milkman


----------



## Gr3iz

N - numerologist


----------



## dotty999

O - orthodontist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pre-school teacher


----------



## plodr

Q - quality control inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

R - referee


----------



## dotty999

s - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - train conductor


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## Gr3iz

V - violinist


----------



## plodr

W - waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box engineer


----------



## plodr

Y - yacht designer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zipper inspector #7


----------



## dotty999

A - animal trainer


----------



## plodr

B - billboard sign hanger (not sure what you'd call the guys who do this)


----------



## dotty999

C - carpenter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dog groomer


----------



## plodr

E - eagle rescuer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flautist


----------



## plodr

G - grocer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - haberdasher


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## plodr

J - jalopy restorer


----------



## Gr3iz

K -KOA owner


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## plodr

M - mayor


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - opera composer


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## plodr

Q - queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - reviewer


----------



## dotty999

S - service engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

T - telecommunications technician


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vitamin salesman


----------



## dotty999

W - wireless operator


----------



## plodr

X - X-box repairer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yak herder


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## plodr

A - agriculture engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - biophysicist


----------



## dotty999

C - caretaker


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dress designer


----------



## plodr

E - engraver


----------



## dotty999

F - farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glassblower


----------



## plodr

H - haberdasher


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jeweler


----------



## plodr

K - kosher supervisor


----------



## Gr3iz

L - linotype operator


----------



## dotty999

M - matron


----------



## Gr3iz

N - neurobiologist


----------



## plodr

O - orthopedist


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## plodr

R - roofer


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tool maker


----------



## plodr

U - Utah senator


----------



## dotty999

V - vicar


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writer


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## plodr

Y - yoyo manufacturer


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## plodr

A - architect


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bowling pro


----------



## plodr

C - carpet installer


----------



## Gr3iz

D - driller


----------



## plodr

E - electrical engineer


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Appropriatemember

G- Gardener


----------



## dotty999

H - holistic practitioner


----------



## plodr

I - icer (one who ices cakes in a bakery)


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jewelry appraiser


----------



## plodr

K - kennel owner


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - miner


----------



## plodr

N - nubuck processor


----------



## Gr3iz

O - organ player


----------



## dotty999

P - pianist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartermsater


----------



## plodr

R - rodeo rider


----------



## Gr3iz

S - skycap


----------



## dotty999

T - tailor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniformed guard


----------



## plodr

V - violet grower


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestler


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## plodr

Y - yodel instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zen philosopher


----------



## plodr

A - auto dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bass fishing pro


----------



## plodr

C - chiropodist


----------



## dotty999

D - dietician


----------



## Gr3iz

E - educator


----------



## plodr

F - fish monger


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - helicopter pilot


----------



## plodr

I - insurance agent


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jailor


----------



## plodr

K - knitting machine operator


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mail carrier


----------



## dotty999

N - newsagent


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Orange County sheriff


----------



## dotty999

P - painter


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## dotty999

R - rent collector


----------



## plodr

S - sports medicine doctor


----------



## dotty999

T - travel agent


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wax museum curator


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yahoo! software engineer


----------



## plodr

Z - zig-zag machine operator


----------



## Gr3iz

A - app writer


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - construction worker


----------



## dotty999

D - dental assistant


----------



## plodr

E - entomologist


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fox hunter


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gardener


----------



## Gr3iz

H - headhunter


----------



## dotty999

I - ice cream vendor


----------



## plodr

J - jeweler


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas governor


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - milliner


----------



## dotty999

N - newscaster


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nursemaid


----------



## plodr

O - Obstetrician


----------



## Gr3iz

P - physiologist


----------



## plodr

Q - QANTAS pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rhode Island senator


----------



## dotty999

S - silversmith


----------



## plodr

T - tree farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

U - used car salesman


----------



## dotty999

V - valet


----------



## Gr3iz

W - West Virginia State Trooper


----------



## plodr

X - Xmas card designer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yellowstone Park Ranger


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - accountant


----------



## dotty999

B - barrister


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cashier


----------



## dotty999

D - doctor


----------



## Gr3iz

E - empress


----------



## plodr

F - fossil hunter


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glassblower


----------



## dotty999

H - horticulturist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice sculptor


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knife shapener


----------



## plodr

L - life saving instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

M - machinist


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - occupational therapist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - politician


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartermaster


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rustler


----------



## Gr3iz

S - snake oil salesman


----------



## plodr

T - tuba maker


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UPS driver


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Valvoline representative


----------



## Gr3iz

W - whiskey barrreler


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Ypsilanti Mayor


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - actor


----------



## plodr

B - balloon maker (hot air, not party)


----------



## Gr3iz

C - crane operator


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drummer


----------



## plodr

E - environmentalist


----------



## Gr3iz

F - frogman


----------



## plodr

G - gorilla trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - harp player


----------



## plodr

I - ingot pourer


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jailer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - killer


----------



## plodr

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Minnesota congressman


----------



## plodr

N - nuclear engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oil pipeline worker


----------



## 2twenty2

P - projectionist


----------



## plodr

Q - quiz show host


----------



## Gr3iz

R - running back


----------



## plodr

S - stenographer (I assume they still have these in court)


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tenor


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Universal Studios president


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vice president


----------



## plodr

W - Western Union worker


----------



## 2twenty2

X - Xtreme sports announcer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - youth minister


----------



## plodr

X - xebec builder


----------



## 2twenty2

A - asian tour guide


----------



## Gr3iz

Liz, usually after Y we get a Z. I think that was what you were going for, as you can spell xebec with a z as well.

B - body guard


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chief of police


----------



## plodr

Thanks for the save. 

D - dunce cap (which I'm wearing)


----------



## Gr3iz

Ah, Lix. That's hardly an occupation ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

E - escape artist


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flight attendant


----------



## plodr

Boy, I'm losing it lately!

G - gardener


----------



## 2twenty2

H - historian


----------



## plodr

I - inventor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Junior Varsity coach


----------



## plodr

K - knife thrower


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lamplighter


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magistrate


----------



## Gr3iz

N - North Carolina senator


----------



## Shenifeland

O - occupational therapist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - psychoanalyst


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartermaster


----------



## Gr3iz

R - ramp agent


----------



## plodr

S - sportswriter


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trucker


----------



## 2twenty2

U - uber driver


----------



## plodr

V - vise


----------



## 2twenty2

W - window washer


----------



## plodr

I did it again! I posted an item in the occupation thread! V- vice-president

X - X-box tester


----------



## 2twenty2

plodr said:


> I did it again! I posted an item in the occupation thread! V- vice-president


 

Y - Yamaha dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin captain


----------



## 2twenty2

A - architect


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## plodr

C - caterer


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Earl


----------



## plodr

F - forest ranger


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gardiner


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hockey player


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice skater


----------



## 2twenty2

J - journalist


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kindergarten teacher


----------



## plodr

L - lab tech


----------



## 2twenty2

M - machinist


----------



## plodr

N - Naturopathic Doctor


----------



## barrtrek

O - Occupational Therapist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pathologist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiz show host


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sports announcer


----------



## plodr

T - tombstone engraver


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vet


----------



## dotty999

W - warden


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Ray technician


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - you-tuber (person who makes money posting videos on youtube)


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zookeeper


----------



## 2twenty2

A - artist


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## plodr

C - caterer


----------



## 2twenty2

D - detective


----------



## Gr3iz

E - ensign


----------



## plodr

F - fleece grader


----------



## 2twenty2

G - groomer


----------



## dotty999

H - hair stylist


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inventor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jade carver


----------



## plodr

K - kindergarten teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

L - legislator


----------



## 2twenty2

M - marriage counsellor


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nutrition expert


----------



## plodr

O - organ repairer


----------



## 2twenty2

P - parrot trainer


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - roofer


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - treasury agent


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## plodr

V - vineyard owner


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writer

This one's for you, Dotty dear! https://forums.techguy.org/threads/happy-birthday-dotty.1239406/


----------



## plodr

X - X-country trainer


----------



## dotty999

Y - youth worker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zebra trainer


----------



## 2twenty2

A - acrobat


----------



## plodr

B - belly dancer


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

D - door-to-door salesman


----------



## plodr

E - editor


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fly fisher


----------



## 2twenty2

G - geophysicist


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hacker


----------



## 2twenty2

I - investor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jailer


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kick boxer


----------



## dotty999

L - lab tech


----------



## Gr3iz

M - master carpenter


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## plodr

O - Obstetrician


----------



## 2twenty2

P - politician


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## plodr

R - robotic manufacturer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sheriff


----------



## plodr

T - taxi driver


----------



## 2twenty2

U - uber driver


----------



## plodr

V - virus researcher


----------



## 2twenty2

W - waiter


----------



## plodr

X - x-rated film maker


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - youtube admin


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - aerobics instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

B - baker


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chef


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drama teacher


----------



## plodr

E - educator


----------



## Gr3iz

F - federal agent


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - harpooner


----------



## 2twenty2

I - investor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jelly doughnut filler


----------



## plodr

K - kitchen designer


----------



## dotty999

L - landlord


----------



## 2twenty2

M - monster truck builder


----------



## dotty999

N - nurse


----------



## 2twenty2

O - officer


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## 2twenty2

R - restorer


----------



## plodr

S - ship builder


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tinker


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vermont State Trooper


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wedding planner


----------



## plodr

X - xebec designer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yurt builder


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoologist


----------



## dotty999

A -actor


----------



## plodr

B - ballroom dancing instructor


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

D - doorman


----------



## plodr

E - encyclopedia salesman (occupation from the past)


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## 2twenty2

G - goalie


----------



## Gr3iz

H - haberdasher


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inventor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jeweler


----------



## 2twenty2

K - keystone kop


----------



## Gr3iz

L - locksmith


----------



## plodr

M - movie producer


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## 2twenty2

O - opera singer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - producer


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quiver maker


----------



## plodr

R - river boat pilot


----------



## dotty999

S - shop assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

T - toolmaker


----------



## 2twenty2

U - u-haul franchisee


----------



## plodr

V - vicar


----------



## Gr3iz

W - waitress


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yahoo CEO


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zamboni driver


----------



## plodr

A - artist


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bobby


----------



## dotty999

C- caretaker


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dollmaker


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farrier


----------



## 2twenty2

G - general


----------



## dotty999

H- hairdresser


----------



## 2twenty2

I - insurance broker


----------



## plodr

J - justice of the peace


----------



## 2twenty2

K - KFC manager


----------



## plodr

L - longshoreman


----------



## Gr3iz

M - motorcycle racer


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

O - optometrist


----------



## plodr

P - pineapple grower


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quantum physics professor


----------



## Gr3iz

R - racketeer


----------



## dotty999

S - surgeon


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tea taster


----------



## plodr

U - university chancellor


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## Gr3iz

W - warden


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yeti hunter


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## plodr

A - apartment manager


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bobsleigh pilot


----------



## dotty999

C - carter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - defensive end


----------



## 2twenty2

E - envoy


----------



## Gr3iz

F - framer


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - half back


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - junk dealer


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen help


----------



## Gr3iz

L - law enforcement officer


----------



## dotty999

M - milliner


----------



## Gr3iz

N - night watchman


----------



## dotty999

O - optician


----------



## Gr3iz

P - physician


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - roboticist


----------



## 2twenty2

S - satirist


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## plodr

U - ultrasound tech


----------



## dotty999

V- veterinary


----------



## Gr3iz

W - West Virginia governor


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x-ray technician


----------



## plodr

Y - yacht salesman


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - aquanaut


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - commander in chief


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Dodge dealer


----------



## plodr

E - Endocrinologist


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fisherman


----------



## plodr

G - garden designer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hyundai dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

I - industrialist


----------



## plodr

J - journalist


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen help


----------



## Gr3iz

L - LPN


----------



## dotty999

M - matron


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Notary Public


----------



## dotty999

O - operator


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paranormal investigator


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartermaster


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Royal Canadian Mounted Police trooper


----------



## plodr

S - surveyor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trapeze artist


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## HOBOcs

V - Vacuum Salesman (dating myself)


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestler


----------



## 2twenty2

X - X-Treme sports announcer


----------



## plodr

Y - yarn dyer


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - architect


----------



## dotty999

B - barber


----------



## 2twenty2

C - carpenter


----------



## dotty999

D - drover


----------



## plodr

E - educator


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - geothermal engineer


----------



## plodr

H - hula dancer


----------



## dotty999

I - innkeeper


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jungle explorer


----------



## dotty999

K - kite maker


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lady in waiting


----------



## dotty999

M - mortician


----------



## plodr

N - nurse


----------



## dotty999

O - optician


----------



## HOBOcs

P - Pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartermaster


----------



## 2twenty2

R - riverboat captain


----------



## Gr3iz

S - space station crewman


----------



## plodr

T - trucker


----------



## Gr3iz

U - U-Haul dealer


----------



## dotty999

V - vet


----------



## Gr3iz

W - welder


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophonist


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yurt builder


----------



## plodr

Z - zig-zag sewing machine operator


----------



## Gr3iz

A - agronomist


----------



## plodr

B - bar tender


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clown


----------



## plodr

D - dance instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elementary school principal


----------



## plodr

F - fruit picker


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grocer


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Honda dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

I - intelligence officer


----------



## plodr

J - judge


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas governor


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Machinist's Mate


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nisan dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oncologist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Pontiac dealer


----------



## plodr

Q - quartet arranger


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sewer worker


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## plodr

V - virus definition writer


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestling coach


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - youth minister


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## plodr

A - actuary


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Chevrolet dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

D - driver


----------



## 2twenty2

E - eeler


----------



## plodr

F - flu tester


----------



## 2twenty2

G - general practitioner


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hamburger flipper


----------



## 2twenty2

I - investor


----------



## plodr

J - juvenile corrections officer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kindergarten teacher


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Master Sergeant


----------



## plodr

N - network installer


----------



## Gr3iz

O - optician


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## plodr

Q - Quaker clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

R - _Rolling Stone_ editor


----------



## 2twenty2

S - senior adviser


----------



## Gr3iz

T - test pillot


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## Gr3iz

V - viceroy


----------



## 2twenty2

W - war corespondent


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yurt designer


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - actuarian


----------



## plodr

B - building contractor


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cleaning lady


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drummer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elevator repairman


----------



## plodr

F - flight attendant


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## plodr

H - horticulturist


----------



## dotty999

I - ice cream vendor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jailer


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen help


----------



## 2twenty2

L - letter carrier


----------



## plodr

M - mortician


----------



## Gr3iz

N - neurobiologist


----------



## 2twenty2

O - optometrist


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## plodr

R - road repairer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - scammer


----------



## Gr3iz

T - taxi driver


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vacuum cleaner repairman


----------



## plodr

W - whistle maker


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-box design engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yammer programmer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zipline tester


----------



## dotty999

A - actress


----------



## Gr3iz

B - brain surgeon


----------



## plodr

C - car dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

D - deli manager


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electrical engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fire chief


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - harp player


----------



## plodr

I - illustrator


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jailer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king


----------



## dotty999

L - litigator


----------



## Gr3iz

M - miner


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

O - OB/GYN


----------



## plodr

P - publicist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker (aka Fred Flintstone)


----------



## plodr

R - riveter


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tinsmith


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## plodr

V - videographer


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writer


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## plodr

Y - Yemen President


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zookeeper


----------



## dotty999

A - acrobat


----------



## Gr3iz

B - biometric engineer


----------



## dotty999

C - caretaker


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dentist


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flight instructor


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## 2twenty2

H - historian


----------



## Gr3iz

I - industrialist


----------



## 2twenty2

J - journalist


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kindergarten teacher


----------



## dotty999

L - law enforcer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - magistrate


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nude dancer


----------



## dotty999

O - operator


----------



## Gr3iz

P - potato farmer


----------



## plodr

Q - queen's secretary


----------



## Gr3iz

R - ringmaster


----------



## 2twenty2

S - singer


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tenor


----------



## dotty999

U - union official


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vintage car restorer


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wax museum curator


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yak herder


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo owner


----------



## Gr3iz

A - acoustical engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - brothel owner


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cardiologist


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drill sergeant


----------



## Gr3iz

E - endocrinologist


----------



## plodr

F - fakir


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gemologist


----------



## dotty999

H - history teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indian scout


----------



## plodr

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - killer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - librarian


----------



## Gr3iz

M - manicurist


----------



## plodr

N - nutritionist


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orthodontist


----------



## RT

P - pharmacist


----------



## dotty999

Q - quantity surveyor


----------



## RT

U - underwear inspector

Hi Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

Not sure about your alphabet Randy, but in ours R usually follows Q ... ;-)

R - real estate broker


----------



## dotty999

seems he's got underwear on his mind 

S - station officer


----------



## Gr3iz

Hmmmmm ... ;-)

T - train conductor


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vampire actor


----------



## dotty999

W - waitress


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yacht captain


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

A - airline pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

B - baseball coach


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cleric


----------



## plodr

D - disc jockey


----------



## Gr3iz

E - EMS technician


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Fiat dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - Georgia state trooper


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Hyundai dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

I - inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jaguar dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas senator


----------



## plodr

L - lithographer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - marketing manager


----------



## plodr

N - nun


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorry dear. Only one "N" required ... ;-)

O - operator


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiz show MC


----------



## plodr

R - robotic arm designer


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - traffic manager


----------



## 2twenty2

U - uber driver


----------



## Gr3iz

V - village smithy


----------



## plodr

W - woodworker


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XXX porn star


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yurt designer


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zerk installer tool maker


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Apple "expert"


----------



## plodr

B - border patrol guard


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chef


----------



## plodr

D - dictionary editor


----------



## 2twenty2

E - East Side Mario's manager


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - griller


----------



## 2twenty2

H - historian


----------



## plodr

I - Indiana congressman


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jewelry thief


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kick boxer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - line worker


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mink farmer


----------



## plodr

N - needlepoint pattern designer


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orthodontist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - photojournalist


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quarterback


----------



## Gr3iz

R - reporter


----------



## plodr

S - scientist


----------



## 2twenty2

T - travel agent


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## plodr

V - vending machine supplier


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box repairman


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yardman


----------



## plodr

Z - zig-zag machine operator


----------



## dotty999

A - ambulance driver


----------



## Gr3iz

B - beautician


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drug dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

E - ebay seller


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farm tractor dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garbage collector


----------



## dotty999

H - hair stylist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - inspector


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - killer


----------



## plodr

L - lyricist


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mercenary


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## 2twenty2

O - official


----------



## Gr3iz

P - prestidigitator


----------



## plodr

Q - quiz show host


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rodeo clown


----------



## 2twenty2

S - scammer


----------



## plodr

T - torpedo loader


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## plodr

V - Victrola restorer


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated porn starlet


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yogi bear cartoonist


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoology professor


----------



## 2twenty2

A - architect


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## plodr

C - chef


----------



## dotty999

D - dietitian


----------



## Gr3iz

E - environmental scientist


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Fast and Furious director


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gas station attendant


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hooker


----------



## Gr3iz

I - inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

J - judo instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knife sharpener


----------



## plodr

L - lab assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

M - marksmen


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nun


----------



## Gr3iz

O - otolaryngologist


----------



## plodr

P - pharmacist


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rug shampooer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Stripper


----------



## Gr3iz

T - traveling salesman


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valet


----------



## plodr

W - washroom attendant


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - youth minister


----------



## plodr

Z - zinc plater


----------



## Gr3iz

A - administrator


----------



## plodr

B - baseball coach


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cashier


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elected official


----------



## plodr

F - fashion designer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - graphics designer


----------



## plodr

H - helicopter pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

I - intelligence agent


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jockey 🏇


----------



## Gr3iz

K - killer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - logger


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mayor


----------



## dotty999

N - newsagent


----------



## Gr3iz

O - occultist


----------



## dotty999

P - police officer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## plodr

S - surveyor


----------



## dotty999

T - tailor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniform supplier


----------



## dotty999

V - van driver


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writer


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray tech


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yak tender


----------



## plodr

Z - zig-zag machine operator


----------



## 2twenty2

A - alfalfa farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - buyer


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dealer


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - forest ranger


----------



## Gr3iz

G - geologist


----------



## Driftbaby

H - House Counselor


----------



## 2twenty2

I - investigator


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## plodr

K - kennel owner


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magistrate


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nursing home administrator


----------



## 2twenty2

O - organist


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartermaster


----------



## dotty999

R - radio broadcaster


----------



## Gr3iz

S - saddle maker


----------



## Driftbaby

T - Taxi Driver


----------



## dotty999

u - usherette


----------



## Gr3iz

V - village idiot


----------



## plodr

W - wastewater treatment engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

Now, Dotty, I know you don't like X, nobody does, but repeating a letter won't get you out of it! ;-)


----------



## plodr

X - X-box game designer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yogurt producer


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astrophysicist


----------



## Driftbaby

B - Barrister


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cartographer


----------



## 2twenty2

D - detective


----------



## Gr3iz

E - enterologist


----------



## 2twenty2

F - freight hauler


----------



## Gr3iz

G - goalie


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

H - hockey annalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Intel CEO

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jailer


----------



## plodr

K - knife thrower


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - messenger


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orthodontist


----------



## dotty999

P - police officer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartermaster


----------



## plodr

R - race car driver


----------



## Gr3iz

S - seaman


----------



## dotty999

T - therapist


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## dotty999

V - vicar


----------



## Gr3iz

W - waitress


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yale professor


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zorro actor


----------



## Gr3iz

A - arborist


----------



## 2twenty2

B - beach volleyball coach


----------



## plodr

C - cameraman


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - employment counselor


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glass blower


----------



## plodr

H - harbor/harbour master


----------



## Gr3iz

I - iceman


----------



## 2twenty2

J - java coder


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas governor


----------



## Driftbaby

L - Lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - machine gunner


----------



## plodr

N - nut tree farmer


----------



## 2twenty2

O - organist


----------



## dotty999

P - pianist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiz show host


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - science editor


----------



## 2twenty2

T - translator


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## plodr

V - Viceroy


----------



## 2twenty2

W - white snake band member


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XX-rated DVD actress


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - youtube influencer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - astronaut


----------



## plodr

B - brick layer


----------



## 2twenty2

C - contractor


----------



## dotty999

D - driver


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Egyptologist


----------



## dotty999

F - farrier


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gastriloquist


----------



## dotty999

H - hairdresser


----------



## Gr3iz

I - intern


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - KHL coach


----------



## Gr3iz

L - London bobby


----------



## dotty999

M - mortician


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NBA coach


----------



## dotty999

O - optician


----------



## Gr3iz

P - priest


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quantum Leap director


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Rosetta Stone programmer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Santana band member


----------



## plodr

T - Totem pole restorer


----------



## Gr3iz

U - urologist


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vampire slayer


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xenobiologist


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - youth councilor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoo gift shop employee


----------



## dotty999

A - auditor


----------



## Gr3iz

B - baker


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## 2twenty2

D - detective


----------



## dotty999

E - engine driver


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fiddler


----------



## plodr

G - ghost writer


----------



## 2twenty2

H - handler


----------



## Gr3iz

I - iceman


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Japanese ambassador


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kinesthesiologist


----------



## 2twenty2

L - logo designer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - madam


----------



## 2twenty2

N - narc


----------



## plodr

O - oil furnace repairman


----------



## 2twenty2

P - politician


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - queen's guard


----------



## 2twenty2

R - reservist


----------



## Gr3iz

S - senator


----------



## dotty999

T - telephonist


----------



## Gr3iz

U - union representative


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice president


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wheelwright


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yardman


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## dotty999

A - architect


----------



## Gr3iz

B - barista


----------



## plodr

C - clerk


----------



## dotty999

D - director


----------



## Gr3iz

E - embassy aide


----------



## dotty999

F - furniture restorer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gardener


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hotel maid


----------



## plodr

I - inn keeper


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - keystone kops actor


----------



## dotty999

L = Lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mall security guard


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nurse 👩‍⚕️


----------



## Gr3iz

O - operations manager


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartermaster


----------



## dotty999

R - robotic dancer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - spacecraft designer


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tanner


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## plodr

V - vape cigarette maker


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTreme sports announcer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - youth counselor


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - astrophysicist


----------



## Gr3iz

B - botanist


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cartographer


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drum majorette


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electrologist


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fry cook


----------



## 2twenty2

G - geologist


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indian chief


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## plodr

K - knitting machine operator


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lathe operator


----------



## 2twenty2

M - monologist


----------



## plodr

N - news anchor


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orator


----------



## Gr3iz

Is Peaky supposed to be an occupation?


----------



## plodr

P - puppeteer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality assurance technician


----------



## plodr

R - recipe tester


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sous chef


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## dotty999

V - valet


----------



## Gr3iz

W - waitress


----------



## dotty999

X - Xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - youth minister


----------



## plodr

Z - Zoning Officer


----------



## 2twenty2

A - arctic tour guide


----------



## plodr

B - bailiff


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cop


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dancing instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

E - endurance race promoter


----------



## dotty999

F - farrier


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grocer


----------



## plodr

H - Hawaii Senator


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Japanese ambassador


----------



## plodr

K - kennel attendant


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - military aide


----------



## 2twenty2

N - neurosurgeon


----------



## plodr

O - organic farmer


----------



## 2twenty2

P - photo journalist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## 2twenty2

R - restaurateur


----------



## Gr3iz

S - solicitor


----------



## plodr

T - tomato packer


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vintner


----------



## plodr

W - wine steward


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xenagogue


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yankees, NY coach


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - assizer


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cadilesker


----------



## dotty999

D - dental assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

E - epidemiologist


----------



## dotty999

F - farrier


----------



## Gr3iz

G - garbologist


----------



## 2twenty2

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indian scout


----------



## plodr

J - job fair organizer


----------



## 2twenty2

K - K Mart manager


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - machinist's mate


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NASCAR official


----------



## plodr

O - oven repairer


----------



## dotty999

P - painter


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - questioner


----------



## 2twenty2

R - race car driver


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tree surgeon


----------



## 2twenty2

U -uber driver


----------



## Gr3iz

V - villain


----------



## plodr

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box engineer


----------



## dotty999

Y - youth hostel manager


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - archeologist


----------



## Gr3iz

B - beautician


----------



## plodr

C - cashier


----------



## dotty999

D - dermatologist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Egyptologist


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fashion designer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gymnast


----------



## plodr

H - hypnotist


----------



## 2twenty2

I - India ambassador


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Japanese Prime Minister


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen helper


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lichenologist


----------



## 2twenty2

M - machinist


----------



## dotty999

N - nursery assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

O - optician


----------



## dotty999

P - practitioner


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## plodr

R - refrigerator repairman


----------



## dotty999

S - seamstress


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trapeze artist


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uganda ambassador


----------



## plodr

V - viola maker


----------



## dotty999

W - warden


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xenobiologist


----------



## dotty999

Y - youth hostel receptionist


----------



## plodr

Z - Zamboni driver


----------



## Gr3iz

A - American ambassador


----------



## plodr

B - baker


----------



## Gr3iz

C - carpet layer


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drummer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - eeler


----------



## plodr

F - film star


----------



## Gr3iz

G - garage mechanic


----------



## plodr

H - handbag framer


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice cream man


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kennel master


----------



## plodr

L - librarian


----------



## dotty999

M - merchant banker


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nuclear physicist


----------



## plodr

O - ombudsman


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Princeton University Dean of Admissions


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - race car driver


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transcriber


----------



## Gr3iz

U - union representative


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Viacom president


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wax museum curator


----------



## 2twenty2

X - Xbox designer


----------



## plodr

Y - YouTube video checker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zither maker


----------



## dotty999

A - auctioneer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bartender


----------



## plodr

C = camp director


----------



## dotty999

D - dental assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

E - educator


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - general


----------



## plodr

H - horse whisperer


----------



## Gr3iz

I - inspector general


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kaiserin


----------



## dotty999

L - landlady


----------



## Gr3iz

M - merchant


----------



## dotty999

N - newsagent


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orange grower


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Qualcomm engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

R - robotics engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - scenic flight tour guide


----------



## plodr

T - tax man


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Underwriters Laboratories technician


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## 2twenty2

W - WWE wrestler🤼‍♀️ 🤼‍♂️


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - YouTube performer


----------



## plodr

Z - Zumba instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

A - aerobics instructor


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cartographer


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - environmental engineer


----------



## plodr

F - Ford engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grocery store owner


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - intern


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king's guard


----------



## dotty999

L - lighthouse keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

M - marriage counselor


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## plodr

O - oncologist


----------



## dotty999

P - porter


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quantum physicist


----------



## plodr

R - radio announcer


----------



## dotty999

S - surgeon


----------



## plodr

T - taxi driver


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## plodr

W - Wisconsin cheese maker


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yellowstone Park Ranger


----------



## dotty999

Z - zookeeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - aeronautical engineer


----------



## dotty999

B - bus conductor


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chef


----------



## dotty999

D - dental receptionist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - economist


----------



## dotty999

F - farrier


----------



## plodr

G - gypsy fortune teller


----------



## dotty999

H - hairstylist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - interior decorator


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knowledge base editor


----------



## dotty999

L - laundry worker


----------



## plodr

M - miller


----------



## dotty999

N - nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

O - ophthalmologist


----------



## dotty999

P - printer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - QA inspector


----------



## dotty999

R - roofer


----------



## plodr

S - steamboat captain


----------



## dotty999

T - therapist


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Utah governor


----------



## plodr

V - vascular surgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

W - waitress


----------



## dotty999

X- xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yale professor


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo owner


----------



## dotty999

A - artist


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

B - Baker


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cattle rancher


----------



## dotty999

D - dermatologist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - ermine raiser


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

F - Farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glassblower


----------



## plodr

H - hospital CEO


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice cream man


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kentucky University president


----------



## 2twenty2

L - landlord


----------



## dotty999

M - manager


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nude exotic dancer


----------



## dotty999

O - optician


----------



## Gr3iz

P - physical education instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Queen


----------



## dotty999

R - radio presenter


----------



## 2twenty2

S - swiss army knife assembler


----------



## plodr

T - theater/theatre set designer


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

V - Vest designer

Hi Dotty


----------



## dotty999

W - welder

Hi!


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xmas tree farmer


----------



## plodr

Y - yacht designer


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Z - Zoologist


----------



## dotty999

A - author


----------



## Gr3iz

B - barbarian


----------



## dotty999

C - clinician


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dietician


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farrier


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hairdresser


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jailor


----------



## plodr

K - knitting machine repairer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - legal assistant


----------



## dotty999

M - milliner


----------



## Gr3iz

N - notary public


----------



## dotty999

O - optician


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pirate


----------



## dotty999

Q - quartermaster


----------



## Gr3iz

R - robber


----------



## dotty999

S - secretary


----------



## plodr

T - tinsmith


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vermont senator


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box engineer


----------



## plodr

Y - yarn dyer


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astrologist


----------



## dotty999

B - barrister


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cartoonist


----------



## dotty999

D - district nurse


----------



## plodr

E - emergency room doctor


----------



## dotty999

F - farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gasman


----------



## plodr

H - harpist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - industrialist


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kia dealer


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mail sorter


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oil pipeline construction worker


----------



## dotty999

P - parson


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - QC tech


----------



## plodr

R - rancher


----------



## dotty999

S - surveyor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - telemarketer


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Virginia governor


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## plodr

X - xeriscape designer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yemen president


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - agronomist


----------



## dotty999

B - barrister


----------



## Gr3iz

C - car dealer


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - exterminator


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## plodr

G - gas engine repairer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hamburger flipper


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Intel executive


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Japanese Prime Minister


----------



## plodr

K - kitchen cabinet refinisher


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mother


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Ohio state trooper


----------



## dotty999

P - professor


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - secretary of State


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Ufologist


----------



## plodr

V - vintner


----------



## dotty999

W - window cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xtreme Games contestant


----------



## plodr

Y - Yahoo "tech support" person


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zipline tester


----------



## dotty999

A - architect


----------



## Gr3iz

B - building code inspector


----------



## dotty999

C - carpenter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - doorman


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Eurythmics singer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Flagstaff police chief


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Theft Auto programmer


----------



## dotty999

H - hotelier


----------



## plodr

I - ice cream maker


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kenyan game warden


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Montreal mayor


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - opera singer


----------



## dotty999

P - pathologist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quail rancher


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Regional director


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Saab mechanic


----------



## plodr

T - truck driver


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UAW president


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vicar


----------



## dotty999

W - window cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box programmer


----------



## dotty999

Y - youth worker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - amphibious vehicle designer


----------



## plodr

B - bassoonist


----------



## dotty999

C - cartoonist


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drill sergeant


----------



## dotty999

E - environmental health inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

F - film editor


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - housewife


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - justice of the peace


----------



## 2twenty2

K - karate instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

L - logger


----------



## dotty999

M - motel receptionist


----------



## Gr3iz

N - night clerk


----------



## dotty999

O - operator


----------



## 2twenty2

P - practitioner


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - realtor


----------



## 2twenty2

S - service station attendant


----------



## dotty999

T - therapist


----------



## plodr

U - university dean


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writer


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x-ray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yurt architect


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - abortionist


----------



## plodr

B - ballet shoemaker


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

D - daedalist


----------



## 2twenty2

E - early childhood educator


----------



## Gr3iz

F - florist


----------



## 2twenty2

G - geography teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

H - harlequin novelist


----------



## plodr

I - ice sculptor


----------



## 2twenty2

J - juggler


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kindergarten teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lion tamer


----------



## dotty999

M - mariner


----------



## Gr3iz

N - National Guard recruiter


----------



## dotty999

O - operator


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Q-107 disc jockey


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sound editor


----------



## dotty999

T - tv broadcaster


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UHF antenna designer


----------



## dotty999

V -vet


----------



## plodr

W - war correspondent


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xylophone player


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yeti hunter


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoology professor


----------



## dotty999

A - artiste


----------



## Gr3iz

B - barmaid


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cafe manager


----------



## Gr3iz

D - decadist


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - guitarist


----------



## 2twenty2

H - horror makeup artist


----------



## plodr

I - ivory smuggler


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jewel thief


----------



## dotty999

K - kennel maid


----------



## 2twenty2

L - linguist


----------



## dotty999

M - matron


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nutritionist


----------



## 2twenty2

O - organist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - palm reader


----------



## plodr

Q- quartermaster


----------



## 2twenty2

R - restorer


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - technology director


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undertaker


----------



## plodr

V - violin teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Washington Generals forward


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox tech


----------



## plodr

Y - yeast distiller


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zebra trainer


----------



## 2twenty2

A - arborist


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bean counter


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## 2twenty2

D - driver


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - farrier


----------



## dotty999

G - gardener


----------



## Gr3iz

H - harbormaster


----------



## dotty999

I - Inspector of taxes


----------



## Gr3iz

J - junk man


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kentucky congressman


----------



## plodr

L - lyricist


----------



## dotty999

M - matron


----------



## 2twenty2

N - N.Y. mayor


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Omaha police chief


----------



## dotty999

P - Purser


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - QPP officer


----------



## plodr

R - route inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

S - San Francisco police officer


----------



## dotty999

T - telephonist


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Utah governor


----------



## dotty999

V - vicar


----------



## 2twenty2

W - war corespondent


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Acto general manager


----------



## plodr

Y - yoga studio owner


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zillionaire


----------



## dotty999

A - architect


----------



## plodr

B - boat builder


----------



## 2twenty2

C - california governor


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - economic advisor


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fur trader


----------



## Gr3iz

G - golf pro


----------



## 2twenty2

H - home builder


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jeweler


----------



## plodr

K - kitchen designer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - legal assistant


----------



## dotty999

M - model


----------



## Gr3iz

N - neurologist


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orthodontist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paramedic


----------



## plodr

Q - quilting instructor


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - spy


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - underwriter


----------



## dotty999

V - vet


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestling coach


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xbox assembler


----------



## dotty999

Y - youth worker


----------



## plodr

Z - zipper mender


----------



## dotty999

A - acrobat


----------



## Gr3iz

B - brother cashier


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## plodr

D - debt collector


----------



## dotty999

E - engine diver


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flight attendant


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## RT

H - holistic healer


----------



## Gr3iz

I - inspector general


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Japanese ambassador


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kite builder


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## plodr

M - minister


----------



## dotty999

N - nurse


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orator


----------



## dotty999

P - parson


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## plodr

R - robotics engineer


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - truant officer


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## 2twenty2

V - valet


----------



## Gr3iz

W - waitress


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone maker


----------



## dotty999

Y - youth hostel receptionist


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zombie actor


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astrophysicist


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## 2twenty2

C - car thief


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - ermine farmer


----------



## dotty999

F - farmer


----------



## plodr

G - game show host


----------



## dotty999

H - hotelier


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indiana senator


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - krill fisherman


----------



## dotty999

L - labourer


----------



## plodr

M - model


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nun


----------



## dotty999

O - operator


----------



## Gr3iz

P - police chief


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quiznos manager


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radio station manager


----------



## 2twenty2

S - swim instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trapeze artist


----------



## dotty999

U - usher


----------



## 2twenty2

V - valet


----------



## plodr

W - web page designer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie star


----------



## plodr

Y - Yosemite tour operator


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - American Airlines ticket agent


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## plodr

C - court reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dental assistant


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flagman


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hangman


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jackknife assembler


----------



## plodr

K - karate instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lathe operator


----------



## dotty999

M - miner


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nanny


----------



## dotty999

O - occupational therapist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - palm reader


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quarter Century Club organizer


----------



## dotty999

R - radio broadcaster


----------



## Gr3iz

S - soybean farmer


----------



## plodr

T - tree trimmer


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - violin tuner


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## plodr

X - Xerox salesman


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yukon real estate agent


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - archeologist


----------



## 2twenty2

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - crime scene reporter


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Earl of Pembroke


----------



## plodr

F - farmhand


----------



## dotty999

G - guardsman


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hydrologist


----------



## dotty999

I - Income tax officer


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jailer


----------



## plodr

K - key grinder


----------



## Gr3iz

L - librarian


----------



## dotty999

M - magistrate


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nursing assistant


----------



## dotty999

O - operator


----------



## Gr3iz

P - playwright


----------



## plodr

Q - QANTAS flight attendant


----------



## Gr3iz

R - repairman


----------



## dotty999

S - sailor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tailor


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

V - villain


----------



## plodr

W - washing machine repairman


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated striptease artist


----------



## plodr

Y - yacht salesman


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed salesman


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Apple "genius"


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - carpenter


----------



## plodr

D - dance instructor


----------



## dotty999

E - engine driver


----------



## Gr3iz

F - field tech


----------



## plodr

G - glass blower


----------



## dotty999

H - history teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iowa governor


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magistrate


----------



## plodr

N - NPR announcer


----------



## dotty999

O - operator


----------



## Gr3iz

P - philosopher


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - QPP officer


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stripper


----------



## dotty999

T - telephonist


----------



## plodr

U - uni-cycle performer


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wallpaperer


----------



## plodr

X - x-box game developer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yak herder


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## plodr

A - agronomer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - butcher


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cartographer


----------



## dotty999

D - drover


----------



## Gr3iz

E - economics professor


----------



## dotty999

F - flight attendant


----------



## 2twenty2

G - general


----------



## Gr3iz

H - history teacher


----------



## plodr

I - importer


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jeweler


----------



## plodr

K - kiln loader


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - miller


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## 2twenty2

O - officer


----------



## plodr

P - pilot


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - ramp agent


----------



## dotty999

S - social worker


----------



## 2twenty2

T - truant officer


----------



## plodr

U - urban planner


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volleyball coach


----------



## plodr

W - weightlifter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated porn star


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yacht captain


----------



## plodr

Z - Zamboni driver


----------



## dotty999

A - Air hostess


----------



## Gr3iz

B - botanist


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dalai lama


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fagottist


----------



## dotty999

G - gardener


----------



## Gr3iz

H - health care worker


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector of taxes


----------



## 2twenty2

J - junk-b-gone manager


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen porter


----------



## 2twenty2

L - landlord


----------



## plodr

M - miner


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orange picker


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - queen's guard


----------



## dotty999

R - roofer


----------



## plodr

S - steam engine engineer


----------



## dotty999

T - traffic warden


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Utah governor


----------



## dotty999

V - Verger


----------



## Gr3iz

W - waitress


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yodeling instructor


----------



## plodr

Z - zoologist


----------



## dotty999

A - auto mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

B - ballerina


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

D - delicatessen owner


----------



## dotty999

E - engine driver


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flautist


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - herbologist


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jeweler


----------



## plodr

K - kite kit packer


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - masseuse


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oldsmobile dealer


----------



## dotty999

P - Parson


----------



## plodr

Q - quartermaster


----------



## 2twenty2

R - radiologist


----------



## dotty999

S - stewardess


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tuba player


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vacuum cleaner salesman


----------



## dotty999

W - waitress


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-ray technician


----------



## plodr

Y - yodeling instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zip-line installer


----------



## plodr

A - auto dealer


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Chancellor


----------



## dotty999

D - dental technician


----------



## Gr3iz

E - etymologist


----------



## dotty999

F - farmer


----------



## plodr

G - gaming dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - haberdasher


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector of taxes


----------



## Gr3iz

J - janitorial staffing manager


----------



## plodr

K - key duplicator


----------



## dotty999

L - librarian


----------



## Gr3iz

M - military advisor


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orator


----------



## dotty999

P - police officer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quality Assurance manager


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stenographer


----------



## dotty999

T - telephonist


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniform cleaner


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writer


----------



## plodr

X - xylophonist


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - youth counselor


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## dotty999

A - accountant


----------



## Gr3iz

B - ballistics specialist


----------



## plodr

C - carpenter


----------



## dotty999

D - dog warden


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electronic technician


----------



## dotty999

F - farrier


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grammar school teacher


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - intelligence agent


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas senator


----------



## dotty999

L - landlady


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mail carrier


----------



## dotty999

N - newsagent


----------



## Gr3iz

O - officer


----------



## plodr

P - pottery designer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiz show host


----------



## plodr

R - realtor


----------



## 2twenty2

S - senior adviser


----------



## Gr3iz

T - truant officer


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - village smithy


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box engineer


----------



## plodr

Y - yarn sorter


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - actuary


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chandelier maker


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electrical engineer


----------



## dotty999

F - farrier


----------



## Gr3iz

G - greens keeper


----------



## dotty999

H - hotelier


----------



## Gr3iz

I - inspector


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king's guard


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - manservant


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

O - osteopath


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## plodr

Q - quiz show host


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rocket scientist


----------



## plodr

S - systems analyst


----------



## Gr3iz

T - technical advisor


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valet


----------



## plodr

W - writer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox field service tech


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn spinner


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zebra trainer


----------



## dotty999

A - analyst


----------



## Gr3iz

B - ballet composer


----------



## plodr

C - choral director


----------



## dotty999

D - dental receptionist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - English professor


----------



## dotty999

F - farrier


----------



## 2twenty2

G - general practitioner


----------



## plodr

H - horse trainer


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## User55555555587

J - Judge


----------



## 2twenty2

K - king


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## plodr

M - mortician


----------



## dotty999

N -nanny


----------



## 2twenty2

O - organic farming


----------



## plodr

P - priest


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - queen


----------



## dotty999

R- radio broadcaster


----------



## plodr

S- skipper


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trooper


----------



## plodr

U - University football coach


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wax museum curator


----------



## dotty999

X - Xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yosemite park ranger


----------



## plodr

Z - Zambian president


----------



## dotty999

A - architect


----------



## Gr3iz

B - baker


----------



## dotty999

C - caretaker


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drummer


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fire marshal


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hair dresser


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - justice of the peace


----------



## dotty999

K - kiln maker


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lumber jack


----------



## dotty999

M - matron


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nutritionist


----------



## dotty999

O - orthodontist


----------



## plodr

P - potter


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## 2twenty2

R - robber


----------



## dotty999

S - social worker


----------



## Gr3iz

T - telemarketer


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## plodr

V - viceroy


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie star


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoda puppeteer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## dotty999

A - actor


----------



## 2twenty2

B - botanist


----------



## dotty999

C - chaplain


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dog catcher


----------



## plodr

E - eviction officer


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glassblower


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - industrialist


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kickboxer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lens grinder


----------



## dotty999

M - money lender


----------



## plodr

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - occupational therapist


----------



## dotty999

P - patrol officer


----------



## plodr

Q - quartz cutter


----------



## dotty999

R - referee


----------



## 2twenty2

S - server


----------



## dotty999

T - telephonist


----------



## Gr3iz

U - university president


----------



## dotty999

V - violinist


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writer


----------



## plodr

X - X-Acto knife packager


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yale lock tester


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoology professor


----------



## dotty999

A - acrobat


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bouncer


----------



## dotty999

C - chiropodist


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dermatologist


----------



## plodr

E - engine restorer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fishnet repairer


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hunter


----------



## Gr3iz

I - intelligence agent


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king's guard


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - machinist


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - offensive coordinator


----------



## dotty999

P - prison officer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality assurance manager


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - singer songwriter


----------



## dotty999

T - transport manager


----------



## plodr

U - unicycle builder


----------



## dotty999

V - van driver


----------



## Gr3iz

W - warrior


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x-ray technician


----------



## plodr

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - alpine ski instructor


----------



## dotty999

B -butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - caddie


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - ear, nose and throat nurse practitioner


----------



## plodr

F - financial advisor


----------



## 2twenty2

G - General Electric CEO


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hamburger flipper


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jeweler


----------



## 2twenty2

K - karate instructor


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mechanical engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

N - national security advisor


----------



## dotty999

O - optometrist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - porn star


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## dotty999

R - radiographer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - seamstress


----------



## plodr

T - tax consultant


----------



## 2twenty2

U - uber driver


----------



## Gr3iz

V - village smithy


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie starlet


----------



## plodr

Y - Yahtzee scorecard printer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zip-line tester


----------



## dotty999

A - acrobat


----------



## Gr3iz

B - band leader


----------



## dotty999

C - carpenter


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elevator repairman


----------



## plodr

F - fork-lift operator


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glassblower


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Harvey's manager


----------



## dotty999

I - Inspector of taxes


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Juneau, AK mayor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - KFC server


----------



## dotty999

L - legal advisor


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magistrate


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## 2twenty2

O - organist


----------



## dotty999

P - Priest


----------



## plodr

Q - quality control inspector


----------



## dotty999

R - radio broadcaster


----------



## Gr3iz

S - scientist


----------



## dotty999

T - travel agent


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U-Haul franchisee


----------



## dotty999

V - vet


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestler


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yardmaster


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - announcer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bouncer


----------



## dotty999

C - caretaker


----------



## 2twenty2

D - defense engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - emcee


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gastroenterologist


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indiana governor


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## plodr

K - kiln loader


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - money launderer


----------



## dotty999

N - nurse


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Old Spice employee


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - queen


----------



## dotty999

R - respiratory nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

S - surgeon


----------



## dotty999

T - tutor


----------



## 2twenty2

U - university professor


----------



## dotty999

V - van driver


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wrangler


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box design engineer


----------



## plodr

Y - yacht designer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zookeeper


----------



## dotty999

A - admiral


----------



## Gr3iz

B - billing manager


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Disneyland greeter


----------



## Gr3iz

E - errand boy


----------



## dotty999

F - farrier


----------



## Gr3iz

G - greenskeeper


----------



## dotty999

H - holistic therapist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice machine repairman


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Knicks owner


----------



## dotty999

L - locksmith


----------



## Gr3iz

M - maintenance worker


----------



## plodr

N - neurologist


----------



## dotty999

O - office manager


----------



## Gr3iz

P - private investigator


----------



## dotty999

Q - quantity surveyor


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radio announcer


----------



## dotty999

S - surveyor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - transportation facilitator


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vermont governor


----------



## dotty999

W - window cleaner


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone assembler


----------



## dotty999

Y - youth hostel receptionist


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoology professor


----------



## 2twenty2

A - atlas assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

B - ballistics expert


----------



## plodr

C - computer builder


----------



## Gr3iz

D - doorman


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fletcher


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Habitat for Humanity leader


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - junk dealer


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen help


----------



## plodr

L - Liverpool Mayor


----------



## dotty999

M - mortician


----------



## Gr3iz

N - notary public


----------



## plodr

O - orthopedist


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality assurance inspector


----------



## dotty999

R - roofer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - strongman


----------



## dotty999

T - tailor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## plodr

V - violin repairer


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xebec captain


----------



## plodr

Y - Yellowstone guide


----------



## dotty999

Z - zookeeper


----------



## 2twenty2

A - actor


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - career counselor


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - escalator repairman


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gymnast


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inventor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jailer


----------



## plodr

K - kindergarten teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lecturer


----------



## dotty999

M - merchant


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nobel laureate


----------



## dotty999

O - optometrist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - proctologist


----------



## plodr

Q - quarry worker


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - senator


----------



## dotty999

T - tailor


----------



## Gr3iz

umpire


----------



## dotty999

V - vicar


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Warner Bros. executive


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box One design engineer


----------



## plodr

Y - Ypsilanti mayor


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astrophysicist


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## plodr

C - caterer


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dare devil


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - florist


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## plodr

H - hardware store owner


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inventor


----------



## dotty999

J - judge


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knight


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - messenger service courier


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oiler


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pilot


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rocket scientist


----------



## dotty999

S - sailor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - temp worker


----------



## dotty999

U - underwriter


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vice president


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie producer


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn spinner


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zipper installer


----------



## dotty999

A - artiste


----------



## Gr3iz

B - ballistics expert


----------



## dotty999

C - cleric


----------



## Gr3iz

D - diver


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flight attendant


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gardener


----------



## Gr3iz

H - highway engineer


----------



## plodr

I - IT service person


----------



## Gr3iz

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

Ignoring the echo in here ...

K - kicker


----------



## 2twenty2

?

L - lithographer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mercenary soldier


----------



## plodr

N - necktie sewer


----------



## dotty999

O - optician


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paramedic


----------



## plodr

Q - QANTAS pilot


----------



## dotty999

R - radio broadcaster


----------



## Gr3iz

S - spy


----------



## plodr

T - tap dance teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniform cleaner


----------



## plodr

V - Vermont ice cream makers (Ben & Jerry - yum)


----------



## dotty999

W - window cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie star


----------



## plodr

Y - YouTube screener


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - arborist


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - card sharp


----------



## plodr

D - driving instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

E - emperor


----------



## plodr

F - fireman


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grocer


----------



## plodr

H - harpist


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jailer


----------



## plodr

K - kitchen helper


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - meter maid


----------



## plodr

N - Nursery School teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

O - offensive coordinator


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## dotty999

R - receptionist


----------



## plodr

S - salon manager


----------



## dotty999

T - teacher


----------



## plodr

U - university president


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vicar


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie producer


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yeoman


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## dotty999

A - author


----------



## 2twenty2

B - broker


----------



## dotty999

C - carpet fitter


----------



## plodr

D - designer


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - freelancer


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - helmet designer


----------



## plodr

I - illustrator


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas governor


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lieutenant


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mariner


----------



## plodr

N - naval officer


----------



## Gr3iz

O - occupational therapist


----------



## dotty999

P - policeman


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## dotty999

R - radio broadcaster


----------



## plodr

S - seismographer


----------



## Gr3iz

T - telegrapher


----------



## plodr

U - Uber driver


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vitamin salesman


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box gamer


----------



## plodr

Y - yarn dyer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zebra tamer


----------



## dotty999

A - acrobat


----------



## Gr3iz

B - ballet dance instructor


----------



## dotty999

C - carpenter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - doughnut maker


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - football coach


----------



## plodr

G - greeter


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hotel manager


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## plodr

J - jalopy restorer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kaleidoscope manufacturer


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mars Rover designer


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - optometrist


----------



## dotty999

P - prison officer


----------



## plodr

Q - Quebec Prime Minister


----------



## Gr3iz

R - roboticist


----------



## dotty999

S - stewardess


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trainer


----------



## plodr

U - Utah representative


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vermont congressman


----------



## dotty999

W - waitress


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie star


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn spinner


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoo biologist


----------



## plodr

A - animal trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - ballerina


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## plodr

D - dietician


----------



## Gr3iz

E - election official


----------



## dotty999

F - farrier


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glazier


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - insurance agent


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kinesthesiologist


----------



## plodr

L - lumber yard worker


----------



## Gr3iz

M - marshal


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - OB/GYN


----------



## dotty999

P - Prison Officer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartermaster


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sheriff


----------



## plodr

T - thespian


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## plodr

V - visitor's center guide


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-ray technician


----------



## plodr

Y - yogurt maker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zookeeper


----------



## dotty999

A - accountant


----------



## Gr3iz

B - babysitter


----------



## dotty999

C - carpenter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - druggist


----------



## plodr

E - environmentalist


----------



## Gr3iz

F - forest ranger


----------



## plodr

G - Georgia peach farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - harpooner


----------



## plodr

I - ice hockey player


----------



## Gr3iz

J - judge


----------



## plodr

K - Kentucky distiller


----------



## Gr3iz

L - letter carrier


----------



## plodr

M - meter reader


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper editor


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oboe player in a symphony


----------



## dotty999

P - parson


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## dotty999

R - roofer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - squadron leader


----------



## dotty999

T - tutor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - underwear inspector


----------



## plodr

V - violet grower


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for window washer


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yodeling instructor


----------



## dotty999

Z- zookeeper


----------



## plodr

A - accountant


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bowling master


----------



## dotty999

C - cardiologist


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dance instructor


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flight attendant


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hairdresser


----------



## dotty999

I - ice cream vendor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - judo instructor


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen supervisor


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lead singer


----------



## dotty999

M - musician


----------



## Gr3iz

N - NORML lawyer


----------



## dotty999

O - optician


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pediatrician


----------



## plodr

Q - quality control inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Range Rover dealer


----------



## plodr

S - salvage lot owner


----------



## Gr3iz

T - throne manufacturer


----------



## plodr

U - umbrella maker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - violinist


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - XFL commentators


----------



## plodr

Y - yacht salesman


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zip line tester


----------



## dotty999

A - artist


----------



## plodr

B - Brother


----------



## Gr3iz

C - candy striper


----------



## dotty999

D - debt collector


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electrical engineering technician


----------



## dotty999

F - farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glazier


----------



## plodr

H - hat finisher


----------



## Gr3iz

I - investigator


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kielbasa stuffer


----------



## plodr

L - legal secretary


----------



## Gr3iz

M - medic


----------



## dotty999

N - newsagent


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oscar nominee


----------



## plodr

P - pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartermaster


----------



## plodr

R - robotic engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - safe cracker


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## 2twenty2

U - uber driver


----------



## dotty999

V - vehicle inspector


----------



## plodr

W - weights and measures inspector


----------



## dotty999

X- xray film


----------



## plodr

Y - yeast packager


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## plodr

A - ammunition packer


----------



## dotty999

B - barrister


----------



## plodr

C - Christmas card artist


----------



## dotty999

D - doctor


----------



## plodr

E - elliptical bike assembler


----------



## dotty999

F - farrier


----------



## plodr

G - gypsy fortune teller


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hacker


----------



## plodr

I - ice sculptor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jongleur


----------



## plodr

K - kitchen designer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lecturer


----------



## plodr

M - maid


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orator


----------



## 2twenty2

P - prospector


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## plodr

R - restaurant owner


----------



## Gr3iz

S - squire


----------



## plodr

T - telemarketer


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## plodr

V - violin refinisher


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writer


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astrophysicist


----------



## plodr

Hey Mark, what happened to Y and Z???

I'll do Y - yodeler


----------



## Gr3iz

Y'know ... I think I read xylophone, and it sounded like Z, and went right to A ... Doh!

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## plodr

Now that we're on track, I'll do
B - bartender


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chandler


----------



## plodr

D - director


----------



## Gr3iz

E - egg farmer


----------



## plodr

F - forest ranger


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gaffer


----------



## plodr

H - hula dance instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Ice Capades producer


----------



## plodr

J - jukebox restorer


----------



## HOBOcs

K - Kicker (as in NFL Kicker)


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lamborghini dealer


----------



## plodr

M - mussel harvester


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nuclear waste disposal technician


----------



## plodr

O - oceanographer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paranormal investigator


----------



## plodr

Q - quiz show host


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rainmaker


----------



## plodr

S - sailor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - troubadour


----------



## plodr

U - ultrasound tech


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vivisectionist


----------



## plodr

W - wainwright


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xebec captain


----------



## plodr

Y - Yosemite guide


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zillionaire


----------



## plodr

A - actuary


----------



## Gr3iz

B - beekeeper


----------



## plodr

C - chiropractor


----------



## Gr3iz

D - doughnut maker (Time to make the doughnuts ...)


----------



## HOBOcs

E - Engineer as in train


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flautist


----------



## plodr

G - garment inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

H - half-track driver


----------



## plodr

I - importer


----------



## Gr3iz

J - janitorial services administrator


----------



## plodr

K - kindergarten aide


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lawman


----------



## plodr

M - model


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nutritionist


----------



## plodr

O - orthodontist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - playwright


----------



## plodr

Q - queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radar specialist


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - technology leader

Well, Hello Dotty! Glad to see you again! Happy New Year!


----------



## plodr

U - upholsterer


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volleyball team captain


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box game programmer


----------



## plodr

Y - yeast packager


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - animal trainer


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chiropractor


----------



## plodr

D - delivery person


----------



## Gr3iz

E - ecologist


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gardener


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hockey player


----------



## dotty999

I - innkeeper


----------



## plodr

J - juggler


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen help


----------



## Gr3iz

L - legal assistant


----------



## dotty999

M - manager


----------



## Gr3iz

N - notary public


----------



## dotty999

O - officer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - payroll accountant


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - restaurateur


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Treasury agent


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volcanologist


----------



## dotty999

W- waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xtreme games participant


----------



## plodr

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zip-line tester


----------



## dotty999

A- acrobat


----------



## Gr3iz

B - baritone singer


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

D - doorman


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farmhand


----------



## plodr

G - gallery shop owner


----------



## Gr3iz

H - headshop proprietor


----------



## dotty999

I - ice cream vendor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jewelry buyer


----------



## plodr

K - kitchen worker


----------



## Gr3iz

L - librarian


----------



## dotty999

M - musician


----------



## Gr3iz

N - narrator


----------



## dotty999

O - operator


----------



## Gr3iz

P - prisoner


----------



## plodr

Q - quality control inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

R - restoration expert


----------



## dotty999

S -surveyor


----------



## plodr

T - ticket taker


----------



## dotty999

U- undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volunteer


----------



## plodr

W - writer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xylophone designer


----------



## plodr

Y - yarn dyer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zillionaire


----------



## dotty999

A - architect


----------



## Gr3iz

B - balloon animal artist


----------



## dotty999

C - carter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - daredevil


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fortune teller


----------



## plodr

G - garage door salesman


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Honda dealer


----------



## plodr

I - illustrator


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jeweler


----------



## plodr

K - knitting machine operator


----------



## Gr3iz

L - laundress


----------



## dotty999

M - miner


----------



## Gr3iz

N - necromancer


----------



## dotty999

O - operator


----------



## Gr3iz

P - play-by-play commentator


----------



## plodr

Q - Queen's secretary


----------



## Gr3iz

R - repairman


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - truant officer


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## HOBOcs

V - Ventriloquist


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wax museum curator


----------



## plodr

X - xebec designer


----------



## dotty999

Y - yak trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoology professor


----------



## dotty999

A - animal trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bartender


----------



## plodr

C - caretaker


----------



## dotty999

D - doctor


----------



## Gr3iz

E - ethnobiologist


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glazier


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jockey


----------



## plodr

K - King


----------



## 2twenty2

L - linguist


----------



## dotty999

M - miner


----------



## Gr3iz

N - numerologist


----------



## dotty999

O - officer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - prison guard


----------



## plodr

Q - quahog farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

R - resource manager


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trash collector


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - village blacksmith


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter


----------



## plodr

X - Xacto knife distributor


----------



## dotty999

Y - Youth hostel worker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zebra hunter


----------



## dotty999

A - architect


----------



## Gr3iz

B - belly dancer


----------



## plodr

C - choir director


----------



## 2twenty2

D - driver


----------



## Gr3iz

E - economics professor


----------



## 2twenty2

F - firefighter


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - health inspector


----------



## plodr

I - ice sculptor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jeweler


----------



## plodr

K - knitting teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

L - llama herder


----------



## dotty999

M - milliner


----------



## Gr3iz

N - neurosurgeon


----------



## plodr

O - opera singer


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality inspector


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sanitarium manager


----------



## Gr3iz

T - track reporter


----------



## plodr

U - unicyclist


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## Gr3iz

W - waiter


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## plodr

Z - zinc-plating machine operator


----------



## Gr3iz

A - acrobat


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cartoonist


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electrical engineering technician


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gaffer


----------



## plodr

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - IT manager


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## plodr

K - kilt maker


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kinesthesiologist


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - milkman


----------



## plodr

N - nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

O - occupational therapist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - practitioner


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## dotty999

R - roofer


----------



## plodr

S - sign maker


----------



## Gr3iz

T - truck driver


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vaudeville star


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wwe wrestler


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Ray technician


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yardman


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zipline tester


----------



## plodr

A - auto mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bookkeeper


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dry cleaner


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flagman


----------



## plodr

G - gossip column writer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hockey player


----------



## plodr

I - ingot pourer


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kindergarten teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

L - linguist


----------



## Gr3iz

M - machinist


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nutritionist


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oral surgeon


----------



## plodr

P - poultry farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality assurance manager


----------



## plodr

R - river management engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - security chief


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tanner


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Villanova University professor


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Westworld creator


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xylophone player


----------



## plodr

Y - Yosemite Park Ranger


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoo biologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - assayer


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chauffeur


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - economist


----------



## 2twenty2

F - farmer


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - halfback


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jackhammer operator


----------



## plodr

K - kiln loader


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lead tech


----------



## 2twenty2

M - machinist


----------



## Gr3iz

N - novelist


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Onkyo president


----------



## plodr

P - police woman


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## 2twenty2

R - retirement advisor


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sanitary engineer


----------



## plodr

T - traffic signal repairer


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valet parking attendant


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-ray machine manufacturer


----------



## plodr

Y - yarn bundler


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## plodr

A - agronomist


----------



## Gr3iz

B - barber


----------



## dotty999

C - carter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - delivery man


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fry cook


----------



## plodr

G - grocery store bagger


----------



## Gr3iz

H - horse trainer


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inn keeper


----------



## plodr

J - jigsaw puzzle creator


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kiln operator


----------



## plodr

L - longshoreman


----------



## Gr3iz

M - manservant


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oxford University dean


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Playboy magazine editor


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - queen's guard


----------



## plodr

R - referee


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trainer


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - voice coach


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xebec captain


----------



## plodr

Y - Yahoo! support person (that's a laugh)


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zipper inspector


----------



## dotty999

A - Art teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bullfighter


----------



## dotty999

C - caretaker


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drummer


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fisherman


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## plodr

H - hotel reservation clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

I - innkeeper


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kentucky governor


----------



## Gr3iz

L - legal secretary


----------



## 2twenty2

M - motel manager


----------



## plodr

N - neighborhood watch captain


----------



## Gr3iz

O - officer of the day


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartermaster


----------



## plodr

R - Rhode Island Senator


----------



## 2twenty2

S - salesclerk


----------



## dotty999

T - tailor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vampire hunter


----------



## dotty999

W - Wall street banker


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x-ray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yahoo! programmer


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zombie actor


----------



## plodr

A - Anglican priest


----------



## 2twenty2

B - biochemist


----------



## Gr3iz

C - camp counselor


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Detroit mayor


----------



## Gr3iz

E - erotic dancer


----------



## plodr

F - Flamenco dancer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garland maker


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Houston police chief


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inventor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jackhammer operator


----------



## plodr

K - key cutter


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lincoln dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mazda dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nashville mayor


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oldsmobile dealer


----------



## plodr

P - pollster


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quebec newspaper editor


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rolls Royce assembler


----------



## plodr

S - set designer


----------



## Gr3iz

T - test pilot


----------



## dotty999

U - underwriter


----------



## Gr3iz

V - virologist


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wing man for a snowplow


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## plodr

Y - youth program director


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoology professor


----------



## dotty999

A - artist


----------



## Gr3iz

B - babysitter


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dogcatcher


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - forest ranger


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - harp player


----------



## plodr

I - ice cream truck driver


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jack of all trades


----------



## Gr3iz

I've already done "J", dear ... ;-)


----------



## plodr

I'll skip K, just in case someone decides to do it

L - life guard


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, I'll fill in the "K" -- 

Kia dealer

Onward to "M" ...


----------



## 2twenty2

M - miller


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Notary Public


----------



## plodr

O - organ pipe refitter


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sanitation supervisor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - truant officer


----------



## plodr

U - university chancellor


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vermont governor


----------



## dotty999

W - waitress


----------



## plodr

X - X-rated movie actor


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yo-yo champion


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## plodr

A - airport check-in clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

B - brake specialist


----------



## 2twenty2

C - captain


----------



## plodr

D - dental hygienist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - epidemiologist


----------



## dotty999

F - farrier


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gunslinger


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hacker


----------



## Gr3iz

I - investigator


----------



## 2twenty2

J - journalist


----------



## plodr

K - knife grinder


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lecturer


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - military leader


----------



## 2twenty2

"L" echo

N - newspaper editor


----------



## plodr

O - oil burner servicer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pyrotechnics engineer


----------



## dotty999

Q - quartermaster


----------



## 2twenty2

R - riverboat captain


----------



## Gr3iz

S - senator


----------



## plodr

T - tuner (as in piano)


----------



## Gr3iz

Not as in fish, eh? ;-)

U - underwriter


----------



## 2twenty2

V - violinist


----------



## Gr3iz

W - waitress


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yamaha mechanic


----------



## plodr

Z - Zoning inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

A - actuary


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cat burglar


----------



## dotty999

D - doctor


----------



## Gr3iz

E - economist


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flying instructor


----------



## plodr

G - geophysicist


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hydrologist


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Inventor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - judge


----------



## 2twenty2

K - killer whale trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lion tamer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - minister


----------



## dotty999

N - nurse


----------



## plodr

O - oculist


----------



## Gr3iz

pet groomer


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartermaster


----------



## dotty999

R - radio broadcaster


----------



## Gr3iz

S - state senator


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transcriber


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## plodr

V - violin teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrangler


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yokohama mayor


----------



## plodr

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astronomer


----------



## plodr

B - band leader


----------



## Gr3iz

C - card sharp


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dancer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elocution instructor


----------



## plodr

F - fleet commander


----------



## 2twenty2

G - google programmer


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - IT manager


----------



## dotty999

j - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kayak manufacturer


----------



## 2twenty2

L - laborer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - metallurgist


----------



## plodr

N - nun


----------



## Gr3iz

O - osteopath


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nursing staffer


----------



## 2twenty2

O > "M" > "N" ???


----------



## plodr

P - playwright


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker



2twenty2 said:


> O > "M" > "N" ???


Just a little hitch in the gitalong ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stenographer


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tanner


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vice president


----------



## 2twenty2

W - writer


----------



## plodr

X - xebec builder


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yahoo ceo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - artist


----------



## Gr3iz

B - balloon animal artist


----------



## 2twenty2

C - charter bus driver


----------



## plodr

D - dairy farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Engineering Manager


----------



## plodr

F - firefighter


----------



## Gr3iz

G - general


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice cream man


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jockey


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king


----------



## plodr

L - lawn care worker


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mail carrier


----------



## plodr

N - neon sign designer


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orthodontist


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sports editor


----------



## plodr

T - topographer


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Virginia governor


----------



## 2twenty2

W - WHL coach


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## plodr

Y - yarn dyer


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - arborist


----------



## dotty999

B -butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cat burglar


----------



## plodr

D - dietician


----------



## dotty999

E - engine installer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - freelance photographer


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hieroglyphics interpreter


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inventor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jailer


----------



## plodr

K - kindergarten teacher


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - moving van driver/loader


----------



## dotty999

N - newsagent


----------



## Gr3iz

O - opera singer


----------



## plodr

P - party planner


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality control technician


----------



## plodr

R - roofer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - snake oil salesman


----------



## plodr

T - T-man


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Virginia Tech dean


----------



## plodr

W - Wax Museum guard


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box programmer


----------



## plodr

Y - yacht captain


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astrophysicist


----------



## plodr

B - Blue Angel pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cryptologist


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dietician


----------



## plodr

E - ethics prof


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farm hand


----------



## plodr

G - grocery store bagger


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - immigration officer


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jack-of-all-trades


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kentucky governor


----------



## plodr

L - literary critic


----------



## Gr3iz

M - military attaché


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Neurosurgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oral surgeon


----------



## plodr

P - poll taker


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Qantas Airways pilot


----------



## plodr

R - room service waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sidekick


----------



## dotty999

T - telephone engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniform designer


----------



## dotty999

V - vascular surgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Wyoming senator


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yak herder


----------



## plodr

Z - zipper repairer


----------



## Gr3iz

A - air conditioner repairman


----------



## 2twenty2

B - barnstormer


----------



## plodr

C - carousel operator


----------



## Gr3iz

D - duke


----------



## plodr

E - editor


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fleet manager


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glazier


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hotel manager


----------



## Gr3iz

I - innkeeper


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jaguar dealer


----------



## plodr

K - kennel owner


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Laguna Seca track manager


----------



## plodr

M - marble chiseler


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nutritionist


----------



## 2twenty2

O - OHL referee


----------



## plodr

P - prison guard


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - queen's guard


----------



## plodr

R - roller coaster designer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - spy


----------



## plodr

T - truck driver


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Underwriters Lab engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

V - veterinarian


----------



## Gr3iz

W - warrant officer


----------



## plodr

X - X-acto knife packager


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yodeling instructor


----------



## plodr

Z - Zamboni driver


----------



## Gr3iz

A - airline pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

B - blues singer


----------



## Gr3iz

C - copy editor


----------



## plodr

D - draw bridge operator


----------



## Gr3iz

E - escape room designer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - financier


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glassblower


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hacker


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Illinois governor


----------



## plodr

J - juvenile detention center cook


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kentucky Derby Festival Queen


----------



## plodr

L - loan shark


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mall Santas


----------



## plodr

N - novelty maker


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oriental rug maker


----------



## plodr

P - poultry farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## plodr

R - restaurant manger


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sailor


----------



## plodr

T - title searcher


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## 2twenty2

V - volunteer recruiter


----------



## Gr3iz

W - waitperson


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray technician


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yardman


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoology professor


----------



## plodr

A - artist


----------



## Gr3iz

B - barber


----------



## plodr

C - chiropractor


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drama critic


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## plodr

F - fork lift operator


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gaffer


----------



## dotty999

H - hairdresser


----------



## plodr

I - ingot pourer


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kettledrum player


----------



## dotty999

L - laboratory assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Marine recruiter


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - occupational therapist

Hiya Dotty dear! Join us today on the chat. Mike's been using Zoom lately, so it isn't strictly a typing chat. If you don't have, or don't want to use a camera, you can just use audio (and you can see us) ... Love to have you! And anyone else! (Starts in less than :20.)


----------



## plodr

P - pool cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - QA inspector


----------



## plodr

R - roofer


----------



## dotty999

S - secretary


----------



## Gr3iz

T - truant officer


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

V - VA doctor


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box repair tech


----------



## plodr

Y - Yahtzee game box packer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoo director


----------



## dotty999

A - artist


----------



## Gr3iz

B - barber


----------



## plodr

C - chef


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drummer


----------



## plodr

E - envelope stuffer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flight attendant


----------



## plodr

G - garden gnome creator


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hardware store owner


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jack-of-all-trades


----------



## dotty999

K - kiln repairer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - life coach


----------



## dotty999

M - matron


----------



## Gr3iz

N - neurosurgeon


----------



## plodr

O - orange grove owner


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pastor


----------



## plodr

Q - Quiz Show host


----------



## Gr3iz

R - ramp agent


----------



## plodr

S - senator


----------



## 2twenty2

T - translator


----------



## plodr

U - umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valet parking attendant


----------



## plodr

W - wheel balancer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated dancer


----------



## plodr

Y - yard supervisor


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

A - agronomist


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clown


----------



## plodr

D - dance instructor


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flautist


----------



## plodr

G - garbage collector


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hacker


----------



## plodr

I - immigration lawyer


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kindergarten teacher


----------



## plodr

L - Lab assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

M - meter maid


----------



## dotty999

N - naval officer


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oculist


----------



## 2twenty2

P - publicist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## plodr

R - research assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

S - solar panel installer


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undercover operator


----------



## plodr

V - Victrola restorer


----------



## Gr3iz

W - whiskey distiller


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yam farmer


----------



## plodr

Z - zip line tester


----------



## Gr3iz

A - air traffic controller


----------



## plodr

B - bartender


----------



## Gr3iz

C - carpet layer


----------



## plodr

D - detailer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - economics professor


----------



## plodr

F - fisherman


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gaffer


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - illustrator


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - key punch operator


----------



## plodr

L - lighthouse keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

M - martial arts instructor


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - obstetrician


----------



## plodr

P - parliamentarian


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - QA technician


----------



## dotty999

R - radiographer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stripper


----------



## dotty999

T - teacher


----------



## plodr

U - ukulele instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

V - violinist


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie director


----------



## plodr

Y - yacht designer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin navigator


----------



## tendenci

A - Accountant.


----------



## Gr3iz

B - ballistics expert

Welcome to TSG games, tendenci!


----------



## dotty999

C - cleric


----------



## Gr3iz

D - doorman


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fisherman


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## plodr

H - hula instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice cream man


----------



## plodr

J - jazz singer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kickboxer


----------



## dotty999

L - lion tamer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mid-level manager


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - opposed office worker


----------



## plodr

P - purser
I think Mark got his double letters mixed up with *occupations*


----------



## Gr3iz

OOooopppsss!

Q - quiz show host


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sportscaster


----------



## dotty999

t - turner


----------



## plodr

U - U-haul office manager


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Volkswagon dealer


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box repair tech


----------



## dotty999

Y - youth hostel receptionist


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## dotty999

A - artiste


----------



## Gr3iz

B - balloon artist


----------



## dotty999

C - caretaker


----------



## plodr

D - designer


----------



## dotty999

E - engine driver


----------



## Gr3iz

F - framer


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## plodr

H - HR director


----------



## Gr3iz

I - internal affairs investigator


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kennel operator


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - merchant


----------



## plodr

N - night watchman


----------



## Gr3iz

O - ox breeder


----------



## dotty999

P - police officer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## dotty999

R - radio broadcaster


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sociologist


----------



## plodr

T - tapestry weaver


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umbrella repairman


----------



## dotty999

V - vendor


----------



## Gr3iz

W - waiter


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yankees pitcher


----------



## dotty999

Z - zebra keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - acrobat


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cattle rustler


----------



## plodr

D - dairyman


----------



## Gr3iz

E - egg & butter man


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gunnery sergeant


----------



## plodr

H - health aide


----------



## dotty999

I - instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jack of all trades


----------



## plodr

K - K-9 police officer


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - military leader


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oncologist


----------



## plodr

P - proctologist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## dotty999

R - research analyst


----------



## Gr3iz

S - salvage diver


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## plodr

U - ultrasound tech


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Volvo mechanic


----------



## plodr

W - wool merchant


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated porn star


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn spinner


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zoom programmer


----------



## dotty999

A - Architect


----------



## HOBOcs

B - Boat Captain


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

D - driller


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## plodr

F - flight attendant


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hired hand


----------



## Gr3iz

Occupation? ;-)


----------



## plodr

J - jubilee coordinator


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kitchen helper


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - machinist


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## plodr

O - ombudsman


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - QA manager


----------



## dotty999

R - roofer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sports editor


----------



## plodr

T - telemarketer


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## dotty999

V - vendor


----------



## Gr3iz

W - welder


----------



## plodr

X - xylotomist


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - airline luggage porter


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - credit officer


----------



## plodr

D - dental assistant


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farrier


----------



## plodr

G - grocer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hedge fund manager


----------



## dotty999

I - ice cream vendor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - justice of the peace


----------



## plodr

K - kickboxer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - landlady


----------



## dotty999

M - model


----------



## Gr3iz

N - night watchman


----------



## dotty999

O - optician


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paralegal


----------



## dotty999

Q - quartermaster


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radio telescope operator


----------



## plodr

S - seismologist


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## plodr

V - Vancouver mayor


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Washington governor


----------



## plodr

X - Xebec restorer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yugo dealer


----------



## dotty999

Z- zoo keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - artist


----------



## plodr

B - ball park food vendor


----------



## dotty999

C - caretaker


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dental assistant


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - factory worker


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Houston mayor


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## plodr

J - jeweler


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king's guard


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - marketing director


----------



## plodr

N - neurologist


----------



## Gr3iz

O - organic farmer


----------



## plodr

P - photographer


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - roboticist


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## plodr

T - treasurer


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniform supplier


----------



## dotty999

V - vicar


----------



## Gr3iz

W - warden


----------



## dotty999

X- xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - youth counselor


----------



## plodr

Z - Zamboni driver


----------



## dotty999

A - artist


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bibliographer


----------



## dotty999

C - caretaker


----------



## Gr3iz

D - driver


----------



## plodr

E - embassy worker


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grade school teacher


----------



## dotty999

H - hotelier


----------



## Gr3iz

I - innkeeper


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kenya nature preserve guard


----------



## plodr

L - linguist


----------



## dotty999

M - marshall


----------



## Gr3iz

N - New Orleans fire chief


----------



## dotty999

O - Office supervisor


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pilot


----------



## plodr

Q - Queen's secretary


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radio announcer


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tax collector


----------



## plodr

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volunteer


----------



## plodr

W - warehouse manager


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated dancer


----------



## plodr

Y - yam packer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## plodr

A - arbitrator


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bellhop


----------



## dotty999

C - caretaker


----------



## Gr3iz

D - doorman


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - florist


----------



## plodr

G - garage mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hotel manager


----------



## dotty999

I - Inspector of taxes


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jukebox repairman


----------



## plodr

K - knitting machine operator


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## plodr

M - money changer


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nissan dealer


----------



## dotty999

O - office manager


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pediatric nurse


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rocket scientist


----------



## dotty999

S - surgeon


----------



## plodr

T - tomato farmer


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vendor


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## plodr

X - X-box game designer


----------



## dotty999

Y - yacht builder


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## dotty999

A - artist


----------



## Gr3iz

B - broker


----------



## plodr

C - chiropodist


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dermatologist


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flight attendant


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - harbormaster


----------



## plodr

I - industrial designer


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kielbasa maker


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - movie star


----------



## dotty999

N - nail technician


----------



## plodr

O - organ tuner


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q = QA technician


----------



## dotty999

R - radiologist


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stenographer


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestler


----------



## dotty999

X - x ray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yodeling instructor


----------



## plodr

Z - Zoning Officer


----------



## dotty999

A - actress


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bronc buster


----------



## dotty999

C - carpet fitter


----------



## plodr

D - dog walker


----------



## dotty999

E - engine driver


----------



## Gr3iz

F - filmmaker


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - harpooner


----------



## plodr

I - ice skating rink owner


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kia dealer


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## plodr

M - miner


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Notary Public


----------



## plodr

O - oven repairer


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## plodr

Q - quilting instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

R - representative


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## plodr

T - treasurer


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vice president


----------



## dotty999

W - wedding planner


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated dancer


----------



## dotty999

Y - youth hostel receptionist


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoo parking attendant


----------



## dotty999

A - animal trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - basketball player


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

D - doorman


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farmer


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hunter


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## plodr

J - judo instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kentucky state trooper


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mail carrier


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orator


----------



## plodr

P - playwright


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radio station traffic controller


----------



## dotty999

S - social worker


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Turkish bath attendant


----------



## plodr

U - umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

V - virologist


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie director


----------



## plodr

Y - yogurt/yoghurt maker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zen master


----------



## dotty999

A - almoner


----------



## plodr

B - beekeeper


----------



## Gr3iz

C - candlestick maker


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - English teacher


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grocer


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - industrial spy


----------



## plodr

J - javelin coach


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kenyan game warden


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - maid


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - operator


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## dotty999

R - roofer


----------



## plodr

S - stone mason


----------



## Gr3iz

T - test pilot


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volunteer coordinator


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-treme sports athlete


----------



## plodr

Y - Yosemite guide


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zebra keeper


----------



## dotty999

A - artiste


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Boy's Club athletic director


----------



## dotty999

C - caretaker


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dental hygienist


----------



## plodr

E - editor


----------



## dotty999

F - farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - garage mechanic


----------



## dotty999

H - helicopter pilot


----------



## ETExplorer

I - Ice Rink Maintenace Person


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jeweler

Greetings ET! Welcome to TSG!!


----------



## plodr

K- Kitchen designer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lieutenant


----------



## dotty999

M - movie star


----------



## Gr3iz

N - novelist


----------



## dotty999

O - optometrist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - Pittsburgh, PA mayor


----------



## dotty999

Q - Quartermaster


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radio newscaster


----------



## dotty999

S - surgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

T - television weather announcer


----------



## dotty999

U - underwriter


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vice president


----------



## plodr

W - waste water treatment plant manager


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box game coder


----------



## dotty999

Y - Youth hostel staff


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoology professor


----------



## plodr

A - airplane mechanic


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - caddy


----------



## dotty999

D - dental assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Egyptologist


----------



## dotty999

F - farrier


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glazier


----------



## dotty999

H - hotelier


----------



## Gr3iz

I - innkeeper


----------



## plodr

J - jukebox repairer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knowledge base writer


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mineralogist


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orthopedist


----------



## dotty999

P - parking attendant


----------



## plodr

Q - Quebec Premier


----------



## Gr3iz

R - roboticist


----------



## dotty999

S - surgeon


----------



## plodr

T - tool and die maker


----------



## Gr3iz

U - underwriter


----------



## dotty999

V - vendor


----------



## Gr3iz

W - water meter reader


----------



## dotty999

X - Xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yam harvester


----------



## plodr

Z - zinc miner


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astrologer


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## plodr

C - choir director


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drama critic


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - FCC chairman


----------



## dotty999

G - gardener


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hardware engineer


----------



## plodr

I - impersonator


----------



## dotty999

J -judge


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas drummer


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - minister


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - optician


----------



## plodr

P - personal assistant


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - real estate broker


----------



## dotty999

S - surveyor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - truant officer


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vacuum cleaner repairman


----------



## plodr

W - weaver


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated dancer


----------



## dotty999

Y - yeoman of the guard


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoo biologist


----------



## plodr

A - anatomy instructor


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chemist


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - ergonomics professor


----------



## plodr

F - financial officer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glockenspiel player


----------



## dotty999

H - history teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

I - inspector general


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kiln operator


----------



## dotty999

L - librarian


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Marine corporal


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - obstetrician


----------



## plodr

P - pharmacist


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - recording engineer


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - teller


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

V - village smithy


----------



## dotty999

W - wedding planner


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray technician


----------



## dotty999

Y - youth worker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zipline tester


----------



## dotty999

A - artiste


----------



## Gr3iz

B - barista


----------



## plodr

C - climatologist


----------



## Gr3iz

D -0 driving school instructor


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fruit picker


----------



## plodr

G - garden designer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Harvard professor


----------



## plodr

I = Iowa farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

J - justice of the peace


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen help


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lecturer


----------



## dotty999

M - miner


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nebraska senator


----------



## plodr

O - orchestra leader


----------



## Gr3iz

P - political advisor


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Russian ambassador


----------



## dotty999

S - social worker


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tech support technician


----------



## dotty999

U - umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volcanologist


----------



## dotty999

W - warden


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated model


----------



## plodr

Y - yoga studio owner


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zipper installer


----------



## plodr

A - ambassador


----------



## dotty999

B - bartender


----------



## RT

c - cable repair guy


----------



## dotty999

D - detective


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electrical engineering technician


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glassblower


----------



## plodr

H - house sitter


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indian chief


----------



## dotty999

J - judge


----------



## Gr3iz

K - killer


----------



## plodr

L - lab assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mars mission astronaut


----------



## plodr

N - National Park ranger


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orphan home director


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## plodr

R - race car mechanic


----------



## dotty999

S - shop assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tech writer


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volleyball coach


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box One game designer


----------



## dotty999

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zookeeper


----------



## dotty999

A - astrologer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - ball player


----------



## dotty999

C - cartoonist


----------



## Gr3iz

D - defensive coordinator


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - filmmaker


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - headmaster


----------



## dotty999

I - inn keeper


----------



## plodr

J - junior executive


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knee pain specialist


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - minister


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - occasional


----------



## dotty999

occasional what?


----------



## plodr

employed for a particular occasion or on an irregular basis; also called a temp, short for temporary worker

P - pattern packer


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks, Liz. Actually, it was a screw-up. I saw double letters in the previous response ... ;-)

Q - quarry worker


----------



## dotty999

R - radiologist


----------



## Gr3iz

S - surgeon general


----------



## dotty999

T - telephonist


----------



## plodr

U - Uber driver


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volunteer coordinator


----------



## plodr

W - waitress


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xebec captain


----------



## plodr

Y - yogurt maker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## plodr

A - animal trainer


----------



## dotty999

B - baker


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clown


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - entertainer


----------



## plodr

F - flight attendant


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - home builder


----------



## plodr

I - Immigration Officer


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kentucky State University dean


----------



## plodr

L - librarian


----------



## Gr3iz

M - military advisor


----------



## plodr

N - needlework teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oral surgeon


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - store Santa Claus


----------



## plodr

T - tailor


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vice principal


----------



## plodr

W - Western Auto cashier


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yellowstone Park ranger


----------



## plodr

Z - zip-line attendant


----------



## Gr3iz

A - aquanaut


----------



## plodr

B - baseball coach


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chief of police


----------



## dotty999

D - doctor


----------



## plodr

E - electrician


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flight attendant


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - health inspector


----------



## dotty999

I - ice cream vendor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jeweler


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen help


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lithographer


----------



## dotty999

M - model


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nuclear scientist


----------



## dotty999

O - optician


----------



## Gr3iz

P - politician


----------



## plodr

Q - quiz show hostess


----------



## dotty999

R - radio broadcaster


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sex therapist


----------



## dotty999

T - tailor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writer


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## plodr

Y - yarn examiner


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - anthropologist


----------



## dotty999

B - barber


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cartographer


----------



## plodr

D - dermatologist


----------



## dotty999

E - electrician


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farm hand


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - horticulturist


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector of taxes


----------



## plodr

J - jam maker


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kennel operator


----------



## dotty999

L - litigator


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Mazda salesman


----------



## plodr

N - nursery school teacher


----------



## dotty999

O - optician


----------



## Gr3iz

P - phlebotomist


----------



## plodr

Q - Quick sketch artist


----------



## Gr3iz

R - recruiter


----------



## plodr

S - surveyor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - toy maker


----------



## dotty999

U - usherette


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vivisectionist


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated starlet


----------



## dotty999

Y - youth hostel owner


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## dotty999

A - analyst


----------



## Gr3iz

B - beta tester


----------



## plodr

C - cruise director


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electrical engineering technician


----------



## dotty999

F - fishmonger


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gaffer


----------



## dotty999

H - history teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Illinois state police captain


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - killer


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - machinist


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oil company executive


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartermaster


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - spelunker


----------



## dotty999

T - telephonist


----------



## plodr

U - unicyclist


----------



## dotty999

V - vet


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wax museum curator


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - YMCA director


----------



## dotty999

Z - zookeeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astrologist


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## plodr

C - cashier


----------



## Gr3iz

D - doorman


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - framer


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## plodr

H - hat designer


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - juvenile hall guard


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen maid


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lion tamer


----------



## dotty999

M - movie star


----------



## Gr3iz

N - novelist


----------



## plodr

O - oboist


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - spy


----------



## plodr

T - toaster oven assembler


----------



## dotty999

U - underwriter


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vacuum cleaner salesman


----------



## dotty999

W - wardrobe assistant


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - youth counselor


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - avionics engineer


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chauffeur


----------



## dotty999

D - detective


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electronic technician


----------



## plodr

F - farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grocer


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Internal Affairs inspector


----------



## dotty999

J - jeweller


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kia dealer


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - minstrel


----------



## dotty999

N - nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

O - optometrist


----------



## dotty999

P - party organiser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## plodr

R - restaurant manager


----------



## dotty999

S - seamstress


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trapeze artist


----------



## dotty999

U - underwriter


----------



## Gr3iz

V - virologist


----------



## plodr

W - welder


----------



## dotty999

X - Xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yodeling instructor


----------



## plodr

Z - Zanzibar President


----------



## dotty999

A - Artiste


----------



## Gr3iz

B - ballet composer


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

D - designer


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fruit picker


----------



## plodr

G - gorilla trainer


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - internal medicine doctor


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas senator


----------



## plodr

L - lollipop maker


----------



## dotty999

M - miner


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nursing center administrator


----------



## plodr

O - occupational therapist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - playwright


----------



## plodr

Q - quartermaster


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rodeo bull rider


----------



## plodr

S - satirist


----------



## dotty999

T - tailor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umbrella dealer


----------



## plodr

V - violin maker


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie producer


----------



## plodr

Y - yarn dyer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## dotty999

A - architect


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bookie


----------



## plodr

C - clock maker


----------



## dotty999

D - director


----------



## Gr3iz

E - emperor


----------



## plodr

F - freight hauler


----------



## dotty999

G - gardener


----------



## Gr3iz

H - headliner


----------



## dotty999

I - income tax officer


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jailer


----------



## dotty999

K - kite supplier


----------



## Gr3iz

L - leasing agent


----------



## dotty999

M - mobile hairdresser


----------



## Gr3iz

N - novelty store owner


----------



## dotty999

O - orthodontist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - prison guard


----------



## plodr

Q - quilting instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

R - race car driver


----------



## dotty999

S - surgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

T - traffic cop


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vascular surgeon


----------



## dotty999

W - waitress


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xtreme Sports programmer


----------



## plodr

Y - Yosemite hotel manager


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zimbabwe president


----------



## dotty999

A - Artist


----------



## plodr

B - beautician


----------



## Gr3iz

C - coach


----------



## dotty999

D - dermatologist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - entomologist


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## plodr

G - groomer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - harpist


----------



## dotty999

I - income tax officer


----------



## Gr3iz

J - juggler


----------



## plodr

K - knife thrower


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - major


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - ornithologist


----------



## plodr

P - potter


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiz show host


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - science teacher


----------



## dotty999

T - telephonist


----------



## plodr

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volunteer coordinator


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Ray technician


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn spinner


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## plodr

A - atomic engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bomber pilot


----------



## dotty999

C - caretaker


----------



## Gr3iz

D - deputy sheriff


----------



## plodr

E - entertainer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flight instructor


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - house husband


----------



## plodr

I - interior decorator


----------



## Gr3iz

J - junkyard worker


----------



## plodr

K - kennel owner


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lawn care worker


----------



## dotty999

M - matron


----------



## Gr3iz

N - National Guard recruiter


----------



## dotty999

O - officer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - patrolman


----------



## plodr

Q - queen's secretary


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rental agent


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tailor


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vice president


----------



## dotty999

W - warden


----------



## plodr

X - x-box tester


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yak herder


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo owner


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astronomer


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - carter


----------



## dotty999

D - doctor


----------



## Gr3iz

E - economist


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glazier


----------



## plodr

H - housekeeper


----------



## Gr3iz

I - innkeeper


----------



## dotty999

J - judo expert


----------



## Gr3iz

K - killer


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mechanic


----------



## plodr

N - nun


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orthopedic surgeon


----------



## plodr

P - pharmacist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sportscaster


----------



## plodr

T - tv cameraman


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## plodr

V - vascular surgeon


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated dancer


----------



## plodr

Y - yacht designer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## plodr

A - accountant


----------



## Gr3iz

B - belly dancer


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drama critic


----------



## plodr

E - elevator repairer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - F-1 driver


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - halfback


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector of taxes


----------



## plodr

J - jeweler


----------



## Gr3iz

K - key maker


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - merchant


----------



## plodr

N - notary


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orator


----------



## plodr

P - pool hall owner


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry foreman


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sailor


----------



## dotty999

T - tailor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - university professor


----------



## plodr

V - volleyball pro


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestler


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yankee's outfielder


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo doctor


----------



## Gr3iz

A - arborist


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - carpenter


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## plodr

E - election official


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farrier


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - horticulturist


----------



## dotty999

I - ice cream vendor


----------



## plodr

J - justice of the peace


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen supervisor


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lithographer


----------



## dotty999

M - medical receptionist


----------



## Gr3iz

N - night watchman


----------



## dotty999

O - optometrist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - president


----------



## plodr

Q - QANTAS pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rock 'n roll star


----------



## dotty999

S - surgeon


----------



## plodr

T - tile setter


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## plodr

V - voting machine repairer


----------



## Gr3iz

W - waitperson


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yam farmer


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - agronomist


----------



## plodr

B - bacteriologist


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cartographer


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - endocrinologist


----------



## plodr

F - funicular engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glazier


----------



## plodr

H - Hawaiian shirt retailer


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indiana governor


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kelly girl


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - milliner


----------



## plodr

N - neurosurgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oncologist


----------



## plodr

P - pathologist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry foreman


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sociologist


----------



## plodr

T - topographer


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## plodr

V - van driver


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writer


----------



## plodr

X - x-ray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## plodr

Z - Zumba instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

A - auto mechanic


----------



## plodr

B - baker


----------



## Gr3iz

C - caretaker


----------



## plodr

D - Dept. of motor vehicles clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Enterprise car rental clerk


----------



## plodr

F - falcon trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grip


----------



## plodr

H - hazardous waste disposer


----------



## Gr3iz

I - inspector


----------



## dotty999

J -janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kentucky State University professor


----------



## plodr

L - lipstick color designer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mineralogist


----------



## plodr

N - neon sign designer


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oboe player


----------



## dotty999

P - pharmacist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartermaster


----------



## plodr

R - radiator repairman


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tractor salesman


----------



## plodr

U - unicyclist


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volcanologist


----------



## plodr

W - Washington Post editor


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box game programmer


----------



## plodr

Y - Yule log baker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zamboni driver


----------



## plodr

A - album producer


----------



## dotty999

B - barber


----------



## Gr3iz

C - captain


----------



## plodr

D - debt collector


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electrical engineer


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glassblower


----------



## plodr

H - hotel worker


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indiana senator


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king's guard


----------



## plodr

L - lawn care specialist


----------



## Gr3iz

M - metalworker


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - ombudsman


----------



## plodr

P - parole officer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## plodr

R - river boat captain


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Santa Claus' helper


----------



## dotty999

T - tailor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniform cleaner


----------



## plodr

V - videographer


----------



## dotty999

W - warden


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Rated movie starlet


----------



## dotty999

Y - yellow pages deliverer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zinc ore miner


----------



## plodr

A - accountant


----------



## Gr3iz

B - butcher


----------



## plodr

C - cashier


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - economics professor


----------



## dotty999

F - fletcher


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glazier


----------



## plodr

H - hurricane chaser


----------



## Gr3iz

I - industrial engineer


----------



## plodr

J - jalopy restorer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - killer


----------



## 2twenty2

🎄🎅

L - linguist


----------



## dotty999

M - matron


----------



## plodr

N - nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

O - obstetrician


----------



## dotty999

P - practitioner


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## plodr

R - restaurant owner


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stenographer


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - unicycling clown


----------



## plodr

V - violinist


----------



## Gr3iz

W - warden


----------



## plodr

X - xebec builder


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## plodr

Z - zumba instructor


----------



## dotty999

A -acrobat


----------



## Gr3iz

B - ballistics expert


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

D - druid lorekeeper


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flower arranger


----------



## plodr

G - gas meter reader


----------



## Gr3iz

H - harbormaster


----------



## plodr

I - ice sculptor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - junior high school principal


----------



## 2twenty2

K - keystone kop actor


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lacrosse coach


----------



## plodr

M - machinist


----------



## Gr3iz

N - neuropsychologist


----------



## dotty999

O - optician


----------



## Gr3iz

P - parole officer


----------



## plodr

Q - Quiz Show host


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rodeo rider


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trainer


----------



## plodr

U - umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

V - viceroy


----------



## plodr

W - wrestler


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X rated starlet


----------



## plodr

Y - Ypsilanti mayor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zipper inspector


----------



## plodr

A - arbitrator


----------



## Gr3iz

B - barn painter


----------



## plodr

C - cowgirl


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drugstore clerk


----------



## plodr

E - Euro flag maker


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fletcher


----------



## plodr

G - glove maker


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hairdresser


----------



## plodr

I - iron monger


----------



## Gr3iz

J - juggler


----------



## plodr

K - King


----------



## Gr3iz

L - luthier


----------



## plodr

I learned a new word today; thanks mark!

M - model


----------



## Gr3iz

Always glad to oblige, Liz! ;-)

N - nutritionist


----------



## plodr

O - osteopath


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paleobiologist


----------



## plodr

Q - quilling instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rescue dog trainer


----------



## plodr

S - sponge diver


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tennis pro


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vice chairman


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated dancer


----------



## plodr

Y - yodeler


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoology professor


----------



## plodr

A - architect


----------



## Gr3iz

B - ballet dancer


----------



## dotty999

C - caretaker


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drone pilot


----------



## plodr

E - environmentalist


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fighter pilot


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - history teacher


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - janitorial supplies salesman


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen porter


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lincoln, Nebraska chief of police


----------



## dotty999

M - matron


----------



## Gr3iz

N - National League umpire


----------



## plodr

O - oil burner serviceman


----------



## Gr3iz

P - phlebotomist


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rock 'n roll star


----------



## plodr

S - surveyor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - travel agent


----------



## plodr

U - Uber driver


----------



## Gr3iz

V - village smithy


----------



## plodr

W - webmaster


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xtreme games announcer


----------



## plodr

Y - Yale lock keyer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zookeeper


----------



## dotty999

A - actor


----------



## Gr3iz

B - barber


----------



## dotty999

C - caretaker


----------



## Gr3iz

D - daredevil


----------



## plodr

E - Earl


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fullback


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hostess


----------



## plodr

I - insignia designer


----------



## Gr3iz

J - juggler


----------



## plodr

K - Krispy Kreme donut shop owner


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lazy Boy chair distributor


----------



## dotty999

M - movie star


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nissan salesman


----------



## plodr

O - orchestra conductor


----------



## Gr3iz

P - psychoanalyst


----------



## plodr

Q - quoit tournament official


----------



## Gr3iz

R - referee


----------



## dotty999

S - sailor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - television repairman


----------



## plodr

U - undercoater


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Verizon engineer


----------



## plodr

W - washer repair man


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie producer


----------



## plodr

Y - yogurt/yoghurt maker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zipline designer


----------



## plodr

A - attorney


----------



## Gr3iz

B - botanist


----------



## plodr

C - cornet player


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dental hygienist


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electronics technician


----------



## plodr

F - furniture restorer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glazier


----------



## plodr

H - harbor master


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice sculptor


----------



## plodr

J - jigsaw puzzle creator


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knight

I love jigsaw puzzles! I have been using the Microsoft Jigsaw Puzzle, without signing in. Whiles away a lot of hours!


----------



## plodr

L - landscaper

This is the site I go to daily for 2 puzzles https://www.jigsawexplorer.com/
plus I've been going through the over 800 pages of recent puzzles starting from the last page to do all the puzzles I missed for the first several years. I do these while watching tv.


----------



## Gr3iz

M - master craftsman 

I just tried one of them. It was a bit frustrating. The pieces had to be precisely in place, and then sometimes they'd stick to my cursor. It was, however, fairly easy. Very few pieces. I was trying to figure out how to scroll around to find more pieces when I realized that what I could see were all there were. 

I do the Microsoft Jigsaw Puzzle while watching TV or listening to music, too. I like that I can make a puzzle out of my own photos! And up to 600 pieces (the size I typically do).


----------



## plodr

You have the choice to choose how many pieces, the background color and if you want the corner pieces shown to you. Click the far left icon in the box that comes up, after you select Play this puzzle.








N - numismatists


----------



## Gr3iz

O - occupational therapist 

Ahhh. I see. I'll probably stick with what I know. It does all I want it to. There are even 3 trays that I can put pieces on to help sort different colors, etc.


----------



## dotty999

P - probation officer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry foreman


----------



## plodr

R - reporter

Yes. I'm like you. I find something I like and stick with it.


----------



## Gr3iz

S - scientist


----------



## plodr

T - tire salesman


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UPS driver


----------



## dotty999

V - vicar


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wax museum curator


----------



## plodr

X - X-rated movie actor

I looked at MS jigsaw but since I don't run 10, I can't use it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yoga instructor

Ahh, yes. That was when I got mine, when I started running 10. I couldn't find Mahjong on my system and discovered I had to install it from "the Store", and found the Jigsaw Puzzle there, too. I do not sign in to run it, I keep it off-line, essentially. I do download new collections from them, but can also use my own pictures.


----------



## plodr

Z - zumba instructor

I also play Mahjong. I'm not sure if it is the MS one or one I downloaded. It has 6 layouts. I always play turtle.


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astrobiologist 

I can't remember for sure, but I believe that was the one that came with Win7. I used to rotate one to the next to the next. It was a bit frustrating with such a limited selection.


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cannery worker


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - ecologist


----------



## plodr

F - food critic


----------



## Gr3iz

G - graphics designer


----------



## plodr

H - honey bee keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

I - inspector


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## plodr

K - knitting instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

L - landscaper


----------



## dotty999

M - music teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

N - neuropsychologist


----------



## dotty999

O - optician


----------



## plodr

P - poll taker


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quiz show host


----------



## dotty999

R - road sweeper


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sports writer


----------



## plodr

T - teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Underwriters Labs engineer


----------



## dotty999

V - vicar


----------



## Gr3iz

W - war correspondent


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yahoo! programmer


----------



## plodr

Z - zen master


----------



## Gr3iz

A - aeronaut


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - call girl


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - epidemiologist


----------



## RT

F - fiddler


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## plodr

H - hospitality director


----------



## Gr3iz

I - intern


----------



## plodr

J - jackhammer operator


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas governor


----------



## plodr

L - lingerie model


----------



## Gr3iz

M - marketing manager


----------



## plodr

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - opera singer


----------



## plodr

P - poultry farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quality Assurance inspector


----------



## plodr

R - road assistance worker


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sheriff's deputy


----------



## HOBOcs

T - Truck Driver


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## plodr

V - vaccination site worker


----------



## Gr3iz

W - welfare worker


----------



## HOBOcs

X-Ray Technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - youth counselor


----------



## plodr

Z - zinc plater


----------



## Gr3iz

A - advertising exec


----------



## plodr

B - building inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clinician


----------



## plodr

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Egyptologist


----------



## plodr

F - furrier


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glee club leader


----------



## plodr

H - hair stylist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - internist


----------



## plodr

J - juggler


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knight


----------



## plodr

L - lost and found counter worker


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Merchant Marine captain


----------



## plodr

N - neighborhood watch captain


----------



## Gr3iz

O - office manager


----------



## plodr

P - phonics instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartermaster


----------



## plodr

R - roofer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stripper


----------



## plodr

T - tile layer


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Underwriter Labs technician


----------



## plodr

V - ventriloquist


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestling announcer


----------



## plodr

X - X-box assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yak herder


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - acrobat

Hello sweetheart! I missed you!


----------



## plodr

B - ballerina


----------



## Gr3iz

C - customer service representative


----------



## 2twenty2

D - department store manager


----------



## plodr

E - exporter


----------



## Gr3iz

F - firefighter


----------



## plodr

G - garden designer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hawaii governor


----------



## plodr

I - ice sculptor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Joplin, MO, mayor


----------



## plodr

K - kennel owner


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lipstick model


----------



## plodr

M - macaroni maker


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Naval air cadet


----------



## dotty999

O - optician


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pilot


----------



## plodr

Q - quartermaster


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Roto-Rooter service technician


----------



## 2twenty2

S - service station attendant


----------



## plodr

T - teller


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## plodr

V - vicar


----------



## Gr3iz

W - waitress


----------



## plodr

X - Xacto knife shipper


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yule log packager


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo doctor


----------



## Gr3iz

A - ambulance driver


----------



## plodr

B - balloon deliverer


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cat burglar


----------



## plodr

D - divorce lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - editor-at-large


----------



## plodr

F - forest ranger


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gun dealer


----------



## plodr

H - homeopath


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice cream man


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jockey


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knight


----------



## plodr

L - Listerine packer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mink farmer


----------



## plodr

N - Norwegian Cruise Line captain


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oceanographer


----------



## plodr

P - police officer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## plodr

R - raisin maker


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stud horse farmer


----------



## plodr

T - tool and die maker


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## plodr

V - Victrola restorer


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writer


----------



## plodr

X - Xacto knife assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yogurt maker


----------



## plodr

Z - zipper setter


----------



## Gr3iz

A - applesauce cooker


----------



## plodr

B - barber


----------



## Gr3iz

C - caretaker


----------



## dotty999

D - doctor


----------



## Gr3iz

E - environmental engineer


----------



## plodr

F - fig grower


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gasman (on a racing crew)


----------



## dotty999

H - hairdresser


----------



## Gr3iz

I - identity thief


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## plodr

K - king


----------



## Gr3iz

L - liquor salesman


----------



## dotty999

M - matron


----------



## plodr

N - nail salon owner


----------



## Gr3iz

O - ophthalmologist


----------



## plodr

P - paratrooper


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartermaster


----------



## plodr

R - roofer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - school teacher


----------



## plodr

T - TVA Board member


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Umpire


----------



## plodr

V - vice-president


----------



## Gr3iz

W - welder


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## plodr

Z - zumba studio owner


----------



## Gr3iz

A - aeronautical engineer


----------



## plodr

B - bamboo harvester


----------



## Gr3iz

C - camel groomer


----------



## plodr

D - designer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - election official


----------



## plodr

F - freight car loader


----------



## Gr3iz

G - go-kart preparer


----------



## plodr

H - hip-hop album producer


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ironworker


----------



## dotty999

J -janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kindergarten teacher


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - merchant


----------



## dotty999

N - naval officer


----------



## plodr

O - opinion poll taker


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pool cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry foreman


----------



## dotty999

R - radio broadcaster


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sex ed teacher


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## plodr

U - upholsterer


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valet parking attendant


----------



## plodr

W - Washington Wizard coach


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - youth counselor


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - apple picker


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - clown


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Egyptologist


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glassblower


----------



## dotty999

H - hairdresser


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Illinois congressman


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor
we call them caretakers


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knee surgeon


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## plodr

M - missionary


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nuclear physicist


----------



## dotty999

O - optician


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pop star


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radar ttechnician


----------



## dotty999

S - sailor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - typist


----------



## plodr

U - Uber driver


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volunteer


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## HOBOcs

X-Ray Technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yam farmer


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Air Force colonel


----------



## plodr

B - barn raiser


----------



## Gr3iz

C - COO


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - economist


----------



## dotty999

F - firefighter


----------



## Gr3iz

G - golf pro


----------



## RT

H - horticulturist


----------



## dotty999

I -inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Jaguar dealer


----------



## plodr

K - kiln loader


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lecturer


----------



## dotty999

M - magistrate


----------



## Gr3iz

N - New York City mayor


----------



## plodr

O - opera singer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - private investigator


----------



## dotty999

Q -quartermaster


----------



## plodr

R - reef tour operator


----------



## Gr3iz

S - ski instructor


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - UL engineer


----------



## dotty999

V - vicar


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestler


----------



## plodr

X - X-rated movie actor


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - youth minister


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoo keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - actuarian


----------



## dotty999

b - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - caretaker


----------



## HOBOcs

D - director


----------



## Gr3iz

E - etymologist


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grocer


----------



## plodr

H - hula dancer


----------



## Gr3iz

I - independent agent


----------



## plodr

J - judo instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - key maker


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mother


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - operator


----------



## dotty999

P - porter


----------



## plodr

Q - quiz show host


----------



## Gr3iz

R - resort manager


----------



## dotty999

S - social worker


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trainer


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## plodr

V - voice coach


----------



## Gr3iz

W - waiter


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yak herder


----------



## plodr

Z - zoning officer


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Applebee's chef


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cobbler


----------



## dotty999

D - doctor


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electrical engineer


----------



## plodr

F - freight inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

G - groundskeeper


----------



## dotty999

H - hat maker


----------



## Gr3iz

I - inspector


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - keypunch operator


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - machinist


----------



## plodr

N - nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

O - ornithologist


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality assurance tetchnician


----------



## plodr

R - room divider screen


----------



## Gr3iz

S - school nurse

Ahh, Liz? Is a room divider screen a union job? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - union representative


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## Gr3iz

W - welder


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone tester


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yellowstone Park Ranger


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - architect


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - crane operator


----------



## dotty999

D - dental technician


----------



## Gr3iz

E - entertainer


----------



## dotty999

F - florist


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glockenspiel player


----------



## dotty999

H - hairdresser


----------



## Gr3iz

I - interior decorator


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king's guard


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## plodr

M - marmalade maker


----------



## Gr3iz

N - NASCAR official


----------



## dotty999

O - optometrist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paleobiologist


----------



## plodr

Q - quilt designer


----------



## Gr3iz

R - race car driver


----------



## dotty999

S - stylist


----------



## Gr3iz

T - therapist


----------



## dotty999

U - union official


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vegetable gardener


----------



## plodr

W - Weight Watchers coach


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yosemite Park Ranger


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## RT

A - acupuncturist


----------



## Gr3iz

B - babysitter


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## plodr

D - dietician


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elephant keeper


----------



## dotty999

F - farrier


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gynecologist


----------



## dotty999

H - hotelier


----------



## Gr3iz

I - innkeeper


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kindergarten teacher


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - musician


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - organist


----------



## dotty999

P - pianist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry manager


----------



## plodr

R - research assistant


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tire dealer


----------



## dotty999

U - underwriter


----------



## plodr

V - violin maker


----------



## Gr3iz

W - well digger


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - youth pastor


----------



## plodr

Z - zipper setter


----------



## Gr3iz

A - AI engineer


----------



## plodr

B - bridge operator (opening and closing)


----------



## Gr3iz

C - culinary professor


----------



## dotty999

D - dental technician


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elementary school teacher


----------



## plodr

F - factory manager


----------



## Gr3iz

G - geophysicist


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - investigator


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - key punch operator


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## plodr

M - medicine man


----------



## Gr3iz

N - notary public


----------



## plodr

O - occupational therapist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paranormal investigator


----------



## dotty999

Q-queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rancher


----------



## dotty999

S - surveyor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - traffic cop


----------



## plodr

U - upholsterer


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volunteer coordinator


----------



## dotty999

W -warden


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-treme sports athlete


----------



## RT

Y - Yodeler


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo director


----------



## Gr3iz

A - arch bishop


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cardinal


----------



## plodr

D - deacon (going with the church theme  )


----------



## dotty999

E - engine driver


----------



## Gr3iz

F - friar (dunno, but if it works ...)


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Hollywood stuntman


----------



## plodr

I - inventor


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - killer


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mall cop


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - opera composer


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## dotty999

R - radiologist


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sportscaster


----------



## ETExplorer

T - Truck Driver


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## dotty999

V - vicar


----------



## plodr

W - weather forecaster


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box engineer


----------



## plodr

Y - yahtzee game packer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zip line tester


----------



## dotty999

A - architect


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bouncer


----------



## dotty999

C - carpenter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drug store clerk


----------



## plodr

E - endocrinologist


----------



## dotty999

F - farrier


----------



## plodr

G - geophysicist


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hair stylist


----------



## dotty999

I - ice cream vendor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jack-of-all-trades (master of none)


----------



## plodr

K - key maker


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lieutenant governor


----------



## dotty999

M - movie star


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nursing home administrator


----------



## dotty999

O -optometrist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - petrologist


----------



## plodr

Q - queen


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stenographer


----------



## dotty999

T - tailor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Utah senator


----------



## plodr

V - vacuum bottle assembler


----------



## dotty999

W - warden


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xylophone tuner


----------



## dotty999

yeomen of the guard


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## dotty999

A - architect


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bagel maker


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

D - delivery driver


----------



## dotty999

E -engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - ferryman


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hunting guide


----------



## dotty999

I - ice cream vendor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jade miner


----------



## dotty999

K - kiln supplier


----------



## Gr3iz

L - laborer


----------



## plodr

M - merchant marine


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nuclear scientist


----------



## dotty999

O - officer


----------



## plodr

P - phlebotomist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartermaster


----------



## dotty999

R - radio broadcaster


----------



## plodr

S - stage director


----------



## Gr3iz

T - taxi mechanic


----------



## dotty999

U - underwriter


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Valentine card writer


----------



## dotty999

W - wig maker


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated dancer


----------



## plodr

Y - yo-yo assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zebra handler


----------



## dotty999

A - artiste


----------



## Gr3iz

B - barge captain


----------



## dotty999

C - carter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - diamond cutter


----------



## dotty999

E - elephant trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fire marshal


----------



## plodr

G - gastro pub owner


----------



## dotty999

H - hotelier


----------



## Gr3iz

I - innkeeper


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - K-Mart cashier


----------



## plodr

L - landscaper


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mail carrier


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper reporter


----------



## plodr

O - ornithologist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paralegal


----------



## dotty999

Q - quarry worker


----------



## Gr3iz

R - roboticist


----------



## dotty999

S - scientist


----------



## Gr3iz

T - technician


----------



## dotty999

U - underwriter


----------



## Gr3iz

V - varsity football coach


----------



## plodr

W - wood refinisher


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie star


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - archeologist


----------



## plodr

We skipped Y. I'll do Y

Yellowstone Park ranger


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - anchor man


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - corporal


----------



## dotty999

D - dermatologist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elementary school teacher


----------



## plodr

F - fork lift operator


----------



## Gr3iz

G - groundskeeper


----------



## plodr

H - hat maker


----------



## Gr3iz

I - investigator


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## plodr

K - knitting instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

L - law professor


----------



## dotty999

M - matron


----------



## Gr3iz

N - National Guard lieutenant


----------



## plodr

O - oven door assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

P - popcorn concession clerk


----------



## plodr

Q - quilting instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

R - robber


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## plodr

T - tax auditor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Underwriter's Lab engineer


----------



## dotty999

V - vicar


----------



## Gr3iz

W - whiskey distiller


----------



## dotty999

_X - xray technician_


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - youth pastor


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - agronomist


----------



## dotty999

B - butler


----------



## plodr

C - caterer


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drama critic


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flautist


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - housekeeper


----------



## plodr

I - illustrator


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jail chaplain


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen helper


----------



## Gr3iz

L - law enforcement officer


----------



## plodr

M - missionary


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nevada governor


----------



## dotty999

O - operator


----------



## Gr3iz

P - porter


----------



## dotty999

Q - quality controller


----------



## Gr3iz

R - revenuer


----------



## plodr

S - silver mine owner


----------



## Gr3iz

T - Treasury agent


----------



## bobc

U - Usurer


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volunteer


----------



## dotty999

W - wine merchant


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated video performer


----------



## dotty999

yarn spinner
hi sweet cheeks


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zebra trainer

Hiya doll! {hug}


----------



## dotty999

A - artist


----------



## Gr3iz

B - builder


----------



## plodr

C - croupier


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drummer


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flounder fisher


----------



## plodr

G - garden center owner


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hardware store cashier


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - justice of the peace


----------



## plodr

K - knife thrower


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lecturer


----------



## plodr

M - model


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nursing home administrator


----------



## dotty999

O - officer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - police chief


----------



## plodr

Q - queen's driver


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radio telescope operator


----------



## plodr

S - senator


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## dotty999

V - vendor


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writer

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone packer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yodeling instructor


----------



## plodr

Z - Zena princess warrior stand-in


----------



## Gr3iz

A - adjutant general


----------



## plodr

B - barista


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chemist


----------



## plodr

D - diamond cutter


----------



## Gr3iz

E - editor-in-chief


----------



## plodr

F - fire chief


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glassblower


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Idaho governor


----------



## plodr

J - jockey


----------



## Gr3iz

K - King's concubine


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - magician


----------



## plodr

N - novelist


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oregon state police chief


----------



## dotty999

P - police officer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Qatar prime minister


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - steel guitar player


----------



## plodr

T - travel agent


----------



## dotty999

U - underwriter


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Verizon engineer


----------



## dotty999

W - waitress


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie producer


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn spinner


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zebec captain


----------



## plodr

A - admiral


----------



## Gr3iz

B - base commander


----------



## plodr

C - corporal


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drummer


----------



## HOBOcs

E - Engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flight instructor


----------



## plodr

G - garbageman


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - inventor


----------



## plodr

J - jet pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kent State University Dean


----------



## dotty999

L - Lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - marketing analyst


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper editor


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oil derrick worker


----------



## dotty999

P - Purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## plodr

R - radio announcer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - studio musician


----------



## plodr

T - taxi driver


----------



## Gr3iz

U - US district court judge


----------



## plodr

V - vintner


----------



## Gr3iz

W - waitress


----------



## plodr

X - X-box game developer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yeti hunter


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - aerobics instructor


----------



## plodr

B - bourbon distiller


----------



## Gr3iz

C - councilman


----------



## dotty999

D -drover


----------



## Gr3iz

E - engineering technician


----------



## plodr

F - forest ranger


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gun slinger


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - investigator


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kindergarten teacher


----------



## plodr

L - lumberjack


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mining engineer


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Oregon senator


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## plodr

Q - quarry supervisor


----------



## Gr3iz

R - road construction flagman


----------



## dotty999

S - sewing needle


----------



## Gr3iz

Occupation, my dear ... ;-)


----------



## plodr

S - seamstress who uses a sewing needle.


----------



## dotty999

T - tailor


----------



## Gr3iz

U - university professor


----------



## RT

V - very wacky university professor


----------



## Gr3iz

W - _Wired_ editor


----------



## dotty999

X - xray technician


----------



## plodr

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zimbabwe ruler


----------



## dotty999

A - architect


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bartender


----------



## plodr

C - calligrapher


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drummer


----------



## plodr

E - escalator repairman


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flautist


----------



## dotty999

G - gate keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

H - health insurance broker


----------



## plodr

I - investigator


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jester


----------



## plodr

K - karaoke emcee


----------



## Gr3iz

L - law professor


----------



## dotty999

M - Matron


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nail technician


----------



## plodr

O - olive oil producer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - party planner


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt maker


----------



## Gr3iz

R - ramp agent


----------



## dotty999

S -steward


----------



## Gr3iz

T - truant officer


----------



## plodr

U - university regent


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volunteer coordinator


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie producer


----------



## dotty999

Y - youth worker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zookeeper


----------



## dotty999

A - anvil manufacturer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - beekeeper


----------



## plodr

C - chiropractor


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drill sergeant


----------



## plodr

E - electrical contractor


----------



## Gr3iz

F - Ferris wheel operator


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## RT

H - Helpful Hardware store person


----------



## plodr

I - ice cream maker


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jack-of-all-trades


----------



## plodr

K - kennel owner


----------



## Gr3iz

L - librarian


----------



## plodr

M - mountain climbing guide


----------



## Gr3iz

N - New Orleans mayor


----------



## plodr

O - oceanographer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pyrotechnics specialist


----------



## plodr

Q - Queen's secretary


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Royal Canadian Mounted Police


----------



## dotty999

S - surgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tennis pro


----------



## dotty999

U -usher


----------



## Gr3iz

V - village drunk


----------



## dotty999

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie starlet


----------



## plodr

Y - yarn bundler


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## dotty999

A- artiste


----------



## Gr3iz

B - biologist


----------



## ETExplorer

C - Cardiologist


----------



## Gr3iz

D - defensive tackle


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## dotty999

W -warden


----------



## Gr3iz

Excuse me? ;-)

F - Florida State head coach


----------



## plodr

Wow quite a jump from E to W!  I wonder what Dotty was thinking about?

G - guide dog trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - Human Resources director 

It was pretty late at night for her. She was likely overtired ...


----------



## plodr

I - internist


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jailer


----------



## plodr

K - knife thrower


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lieutenant commander


----------



## dotty999

M - matron


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nursing assistant


----------



## dotty999

O - optician


----------



## Gr3iz

P - postal worker


----------



## plodr

Q - quilting instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

R - roboticist


----------



## dotty999

S - solicitor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - technical consultant


----------



## plodr

U - upholsterer


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vocal coach


----------



## plodr

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-treme Sports announcer


----------



## dotty999

Y - youth hostel worker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoo attendant


----------



## dotty999

A - artiste


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bassoon player


----------



## RT

C - conductor


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dump truck driver


----------



## plodr

E - educational aide


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flight attendant


----------



## plodr

G - glass blower


----------



## Gr3iz

H - halfback


----------



## RT

I - Illegal drug dealer


----------



## plodr

J - jigsaw puzzle designer


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kenya game warden


----------



## RT

L - llama rancher


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Michigan State head football coach


----------



## plodr

N - night watchman


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Olympic Committee member


----------



## plodr

P - paralegal


----------



## Cookiegal

Q - Quality Control Manager


----------



## Gr3iz

R - Registered Nurse


----------



## plodr

S - steam locomotive conductor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trumpeter


----------



## Cookiegal

U - umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vending machine repairman


----------



## plodr

W - warehouse worker


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie actress


----------



## plodr

Y - Youth Program Director


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zoom programmer


----------



## Cookiegal

A - Aeronautical engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - brigadier general


----------



## RT

C - CEO 
(of whatever  )


----------



## Gr3iz

D - department head


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fluid technician


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hockey player


----------



## plodr

I - iris grower


----------



## dotty999

J- janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king's guard


----------



## dotty999

L - lion tamer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - miner


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - occupational therapist


----------



## plodr

P - prison warden


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartz miner


----------



## plodr

R - research assistant


----------



## Gr3iz

S - submariner


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - U. S. senator


----------



## dotty999

V - vicar


----------



## Gr3iz

W - washing machine repair person


----------



## plodr

X - xebec designer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yugoslavian Prime Minister


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo ticket taker


----------



## dotty999

A - architect


----------



## Gr3iz

B - baton twirler


----------



## dotty999

C - carpenter


----------



## Gr3iz

D - doorman


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## plodr

F - film director


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gaffer


----------



## dotty999

H - herbalist


----------



## Gr3iz

I - internal affairs investigator


----------



## plodr

J - jeweler


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kennel owner


----------



## dotty999

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mechanic


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper editor


----------



## Gr3iz

O - officer


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - senior writer


----------



## plodr

T - trumpet refurbisher


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## dotty999

V - vendor


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestling coach


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray technician


----------



## dotty999

Y - Youth hostel employee


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zebra keeper


----------



## dotty999

A - artist


----------



## Gr3iz

B - boxer


----------



## plodr

C - choir director


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drummer


----------



## dotty999

E - engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fry cook


----------



## plodr

G - Gaelic interpreter


----------



## Gr3iz

H - horse trader


----------



## dotty999

I - intern


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jockey


----------



## dotty999

K - kickboxer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lumberyard forklift driver


----------



## dotty999

M - mechanic


----------



## Gr3iz

N - neonatal nurse


----------



## plodr

O - osteopath


----------



## dotty999

P - postman


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quality Assurance technician


----------



## plodr

R - radiographer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Santa Claus


----------



## dotty999

T - turner


----------



## Gr3iz

U - union president


----------



## dotty999

V - vascular surgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

W - warden


----------



## plodr

W - welding instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for -- waitaminute! I already did "W"! ;-)


----------



## plodr

Sorry, it didn't tell me that there was another post. When I see that, I change my answer.

X - xylophone assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

It happens ...

Y - youth pastor


----------



## plodr

Z - Zamboni driver


----------



## dotty999

A -artiste


----------



## Gr3iz

B - ballistics expert


----------



## dotty999

C - clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

D - disk jockey


----------



## plodr

E - ER nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

F - floral designer


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - human resources director


----------



## dotty999

I - inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Justice of the Peace


----------



## dotty999

K - kick boxer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lemonade seller


----------



## dotty999

M - matron


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nun


----------



## plodr

O - Oscar Meyer wiener car driver


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paleontologist


----------



## RT

Q - Quartermaster


----------



## Gr3iz

R - riveter


----------



## plodr

S - seismologist


----------



## Gr3iz

T - trombone player


----------



## dotty999

U - underwriter


----------



## plodr

W - wrestler


----------



## Gr3iz

W - writer


----------



## Gr3iz

Occupation?

Y - Yellowstone Park ranger


----------



## plodr

X was missed, we have W twice a minute apart.

X - X-rated film director

Now on to Z


----------



## Gr3iz

I think you and I both posted a V, I saw that and changed mine to W. You must've done the same thing. Dotty posted X-Ray film, which prompted my query.

Z - zoology professor


----------



## plodr

My head hurts. 

A - accountant


----------



## Gr3iz

B - baker


----------



## plodr

C - cricket score keeper


----------



## dotty999

D - doctor


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elementary school principal


----------



## dotty999

F - forrester


----------



## Gr3iz

G - guard


----------



## plodr

H - hospital admissions officer


----------



## Gr3iz

I - interior designer


----------



## dotty999

J - janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - keystone cops actor


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Lexus dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Magistrate


----------



## Gr3iz

N - narrator


----------



## 2twenty2

O - O.P.P. officer


----------



## plodr

P - paramedic


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartermaster


----------



## Gr3iz

R - radio personality


----------



## 2twenty2

S - security guard


----------



## Gr3iz

T - technician


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Uber driver


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vice chairman


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wrestler


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated porn star


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yeti hunter


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zimbabwe president


----------



## plodr

A - artist


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bagger


----------



## dotty999

C - courier


----------



## Gr3iz

D - diamond miner


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electrician


----------



## Gr3iz

F - farm hand


----------



## plodr

G - garage door installer


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hotel manager


----------



## Gr3iz

I - innkeeper


----------



## 2twenty2

janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king's guard


----------



## plodr

L - locksmith


----------



## Gr3iz

M - marketing manager


----------



## 2twenty2

N - neurosurgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orange picker


----------



## 2twenty2

P - politician


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quantum physicist


----------



## 2twenty2

R - riverboat captain


----------



## plodr

S - software testing engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

T - temporary office worker


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vice president


----------



## 2twenty2

W - west world actor


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xylophone manufacturer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoo gift shop proprietor


----------



## plodr

A - arbitrator


----------



## 2twenty2

B - brick layer


----------



## Gr3iz

C - castanet maker


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drummer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - entertainment director


----------



## 2twenty2

F - furnace installer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - greens keeper


----------



## 2twenty2

H - house painter


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice cream man


----------



## 2twenty2

J - johnny on the spot cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knight in shining armor


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lieutenant


----------



## plodr

M - mayor


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nabisco plant manager


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Ohio governor


----------



## 2twenty2

P - potato farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quality control technician


----------



## 2twenty2

R - radiologist


----------



## plodr

S - surveyor


----------



## 2twenty2

T - time keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Victoria Secret model


----------



## Gr3iz

W - Washington Redskins running back


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophonist band member


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yugo mechanic


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zorro actor


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astronomer


----------



## plodr

B - badminton set assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

C - camp counselor


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drill sergeant


----------



## Gr3iz

E - ergonomics professor


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flight attendant


----------



## plodr

G - game warden


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hockey player


----------



## Gr3iz

I - internal affairs director


----------



## ETExplorer

J - Janitor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knight


----------



## Gr3iz

L - law professor


----------



## plodr

M - Mountie


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nun


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Olympic athlete


----------



## 2twenty2

P - private investigator


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## plodr

R - real estate agent


----------



## 2twenty2

S - senior vice president


----------



## Gr3iz

T - talent scout


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U-Haul franchise owner


----------



## Gr3iz

V - village smithie


----------



## 2twenty2

W - waiter


----------



## plodr

X - Xacto knife packer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yeti hunter


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - archery instructor


----------



## plodr

B - building inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cartographer


----------



## 2twenty2

D - diaper service manager


----------



## Gr3iz

E - ecologist


----------



## dotty999

F - farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gas station attendant


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hospitality greeter


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iowa governor


----------



## 2twenty2

oops!

J - Japanese samurai sword janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

Hmmm ... Doesn't really sound much like an occupation, there, knuck ... ;-)


----------



## plodr

K - key maker


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lieutenant governor


----------



## dotty999

M- matron


----------



## Gr3iz

N - New Jersey state trooper


----------



## plodr

O - ophthalmologist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - park ranger


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - queen's guard


----------



## Gr3iz

R - running back


----------



## 2twenty2

S - silversmith


----------



## HOBOcs

T - Telephone Operator (do they still have them?)


----------



## 2twenty2

U - uber driver


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vacuum cleaner repairman


----------



## plodr

W - Wisconsin cheese maker


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone manufacturer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - youth counselor


----------



## plodr

Z - zircon exporter


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Albanian ambassador


----------



## dotty999

B - Bartender


----------



## Gr3iz

C - carpenter


----------



## plodr

D - dairy farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electrical engineering technician


----------



## 2twenty2

F - freelance photographer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grand marshal


----------



## plodr

H - horse trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

I - internal medicine doctor


----------



## plodr

J - Justice of the peace


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kenyan game warden


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Louisiana governor


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Merchant Mariner


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nabisco factory worker


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oarsman


----------



## plodr

P - pool hall owner


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## dotty999

R - reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

S - scoutmaster


----------



## dotty999

T- tailor


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - VA doctor


----------



## plodr

W - weatherman


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xtreme sports sportscaster


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yak herder


----------



## plodr

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - acupuncturist


----------



## 2twenty2

B - ballerina


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cartoonist


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - ergonomics professor


----------



## plodr

F - food trucker owner


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garage door installer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - head shop owner


----------



## 2twenty2

I - insurance agent


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Joplin, MO. mayor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kingston penitentiary warden


----------



## plodr

L - liquor control board agent


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mannequin dresser


----------



## dotty999

N - nurse


----------



## plodr

O - ophthalmologist


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pharmacist


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quack


----------



## Gr3iz

R - real estate broker


----------



## plodr

S - senator


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tackle


----------



## 2twenty2

U - u-haul franchisee


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Volvo dealer


----------



## plodr

W - welding instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X rated movie starlet


----------



## plodr

Y - Yale padlock assembler


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - agricultural specialist


----------



## dotty999

B - barber


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cat burglar


----------



## plodr

D - doorman


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elevator repairman


----------



## 2twenty2

F - forest ranger


----------



## Gr3iz

G - golf pro


----------



## plodr

H - harbor master


----------



## Gr3iz

I - investigator


----------



## 2twenty2

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king's guard


----------



## 2twenty2

L - linguist


----------



## Gr3iz

M - malware author


----------



## plodr

N - neighborhood watch captain


----------



## Gr3iz

O - opera composer


----------



## 2twenty2

P - provincial premier


----------



## plodr

Q - quinine water packer


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rock star


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sport announcer


----------



## Gr3iz

T - ticket taker


----------



## 2twenty2

U - utah governor


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vice chairman


----------



## plodr

W - window washer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-treme sports announcer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yeti hunter


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoology professor


----------



## dotty999

A - axle grinder


----------



## Gr3iz

B - band leader


----------



## 2twenty2

C - candle maker


----------



## plodr

D - diamond cutter


----------



## Gr3iz

E - efficiency expert


----------



## dotty999

F - farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - general


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hacker


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Indian Affairs secretary


----------



## plodr

J - jackaroo


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kangaroo wrangler


----------



## 2twenty2

L - limo driver


----------



## Gr3iz

M - magician's assistant


----------



## plodr

N - navigator


----------



## Gr3iz

O - otolaryngologist


----------



## dotty999

P - pilot


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rights activist


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sr. vice president


----------



## dotty999

T - tailor


----------



## 2twenty2

U - underwriter


----------



## Gr3iz

V - van driver


----------



## 2twenty2

W - waiter


----------



## plodr

X - Xerox machine repairer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yellow cab driver


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - Zimbabwe president


----------



## 2twenty2

A - artist


----------



## Gr3iz

B - blimp pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cop


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drum majorette


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elephant trainer


----------



## plodr

F - fortune teller


----------



## dotty999

G - guard


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hairdresser


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inn keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jailer


----------



## plodr

K - knitting pattern writer


----------



## Gr3iz

L - Linotype operator


----------



## 2twenty2

M - minister


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nursemaid


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oiler


----------



## dotty999

P - purser


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## plodr

R - Rhode Island senator


----------



## Gr3iz

S - social secretary


----------



## dotty999

T - telephonist


----------



## 2twenty2

U - uber driver


----------



## dotty999

V - verger


----------



## 2twenty2

W - walmart greeter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box programmer


----------



## plodr

Y - Yosemite Park Ranger


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zinc miner


----------



## 2twenty2

A - arborist


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bank teller


----------



## dotty999

C - caretaker


----------



## Gr3iz

D - doctor's receptionist


----------



## plodr

E - end (player in football)


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flagman


----------



## plodr

G - goalie


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hatcheck girl


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inventor


----------



## Gr3iz

J - janitorial staff


----------



## 2twenty2

K - KHL referee


----------



## Gr3iz

L - locksmith


----------



## 2twenty2

M - MLB umpire


----------



## Gr3iz

N - NFL referee


----------



## plodr

O - obelisk designer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - paratrooper


----------



## plodr

Q - quiz show host


----------



## Gr3iz

R - registered nurse


----------



## 2twenty2

S - seaman


----------



## plodr

T - tinsmith


----------



## Gr3iz

U - uniform cleaner


----------



## dotty999

V -verger


----------



## plodr

W - wagon maker


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated dancer


----------



## plodr

Y - yarn dyer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoology professor


----------



## dotty999

A - architect


----------



## plodr

B - bridge inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cartographer


----------



## dotty999

D - doctor


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electrician


----------



## dotty999

F - farrier


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gardener


----------



## dotty999

H - hat maker


----------



## Gr3iz

I - interior decorator


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jockey


----------



## plodr

K - kindergarten teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lamplighter


----------



## plodr

M - mountain climbing guide


----------



## Gr3iz

N - NASCAR official


----------



## 2twenty2

O - OHL referee


----------



## Gr3iz

P - packing department manager


----------



## plodr

Q - quality control inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

R - ramp agent


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sailor


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tight end (US football position)


----------



## dotty999

U - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vice president


----------



## plodr

W - window dresser


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie producer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yeoman


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zebra trainer

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

A - AI engineer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - butler


----------



## dotty999

C - caretaker


----------



## plodr

D - donut maker


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elevator operator


----------



## plodr

F - floral designer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grocer


----------



## 2twenty2

H - house renovator


----------



## Gr3iz

I - illustrator


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jockey


----------



## plodr

K - knife thrower


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lab assistant


----------



## plodr

M - money changer


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NHL commissioner


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Ohio State Trooper


----------



## 2twenty2

P - paris mayor


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## 2twenty2

R - RCA tv assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

S - science teacher


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trapper


----------



## Gr3iz

U - undertaker


----------



## plodr

V - Vienna mayor


----------



## Gr3iz

W - washerwoman


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xray tech


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yodeling instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

z - zookeeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - astronaut


----------



## 2twenty2

b - barber


----------



## Gr3iz

C - carpenter


----------



## 2twenty2

d - dredger operator


----------



## Gr3iz

E - editor-in-chief


----------



## 2twenty2

f - federal investigator


----------



## plodr

G - greens keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

H - healthcare worker


----------



## 2twenty2

i - innkeeper


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jailer


----------



## 2twenty2

k - khl referee


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lieutenant


----------



## plodr

M - meter reader


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nail salon owner


----------



## 2twenty2

o - operator


----------



## Gr3iz

P - private


----------



## plodr

Q - quilt finisher


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rock star


----------



## 2twenty2

S - satirist


----------



## Gr3iz

T - troubadour


----------



## 2twenty2

u - undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volcanologist


----------



## 2twenty2

w - waiter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xtreme sports competitor


----------



## plodr

Y - yacht captain


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoo veterinarian


----------



## 2twenty2

a - actor


----------



## Gr3iz

B - barber


----------



## 2twenty2

c - cake decorator


----------



## Gr3iz

D - delta blues singer


----------



## 2twenty2

E - eeler


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flight attendant


----------



## plodr

G - glee club leader


----------



## Gr3iz

H - harbormaster


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Italy's ambassador


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Japanese Prime Minister


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Krown undercoating applier


----------



## Gr3iz

L - laminate flooring installer


----------



## plodr

M - maple syrup bottler


----------



## Gr3iz

N - Nigerian prince


----------



## 2twenty2

O - OPP officer


----------



## Gr3iz

P - probation officer


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quincy Brown director


----------



## Gr3iz

R - riding (horse) instructor


----------



## plodr

S - stenographer (they still have these in US Court, I think)


----------



## 2twenty2

T - telegrapher


----------



## Gr3iz

U - urologist


----------



## 2twenty2

V - VHF antenna assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

W - whiskey taster


----------



## plodr

X - X-rated movie director


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - youth pastor


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo ticket taker


----------



## Gr3iz

A - agronomist


----------



## plodr

B- battery tester


----------



## Gr3iz

C - car detailer


----------



## 2twenty2

D - defensive end


----------



## Gr3iz

E - elephant handler


----------



## plodr

F - Ford dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - geographer


----------



## 2twenty2

H - honda dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iowa senator


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jack of all trades


----------



## Gr3iz

K - killer


----------



## plodr

L - lion tamer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - maitre d'hotel


----------



## plodr

N - neon sign designer


----------



## Gr3iz

O - obstetrician


----------



## plodr

P - police chief


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - Quebec mayor


----------



## 2twenty2

R - royal guard


----------



## Gr3iz

S - Sr. vice president


----------



## plodr

T - tent maker


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umbrella salesman


----------



## plodr

V - vineyard worker


----------



## Gr3iz

W - warrior


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray technician


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yoga instructor


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zookeeper


----------



## Gr3iz

A - aerobics instructor


----------



## plodr

B - border patrol


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cat burglar


----------



## plodr

D - doll repairer


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elephant trainer


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fish and game warden


----------



## 2twenty2

G - groomer


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hardware engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intelligence officer


----------



## plodr

J - jeweler


----------



## Gr3iz

K - king


----------



## 2twenty2

L - loom operator


----------



## Gr3iz

M - magician


----------



## plodr

N - neurosurgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

O - osteopath


----------



## plodr

P - palaeontologist


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - queen's lady in waiting


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rustler


----------



## Gr3iz

S - sheriff


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trail boss


----------



## Gr3iz

U - umpire


----------



## plodr

V - volcano watcher


----------



## 2twenty2

W - winter boots designer


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie director


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yacht builder


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin pilot


----------



## plodr

A - arms dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bass player


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chambermaid


----------



## plodr

D - director


----------



## Gr3iz

E - environmental activist


----------



## 2twenty2

F - farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - geophysicist


----------



## 2twenty2

H - historian


----------



## Gr3iz

I - illustrator


----------



## plodr

J - jockey


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kia dealer


----------



## plodr

L - lawn mower repairer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mercenary


----------



## plodr

N - newspaper editor


----------



## 2twenty2

O - office manager


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pyrotechnics technician


----------



## plodr

Q - quilling instructor


----------



## Gr3iz

R - racketeer


----------



## plodr

S - sports writer


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tractor salesperson


----------



## Gr3iz

U - underwriter


----------



## plodr

V - veterinarian


----------



## Gr3iz

W - woodworker


----------



## plodr

X - X-box assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - youth choir leader


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo worker


----------



## Gr3iz

A - Army recruiter


----------



## plodr

B - builder


----------



## Gr3iz

C - children's book author


----------



## plodr

D - dietician


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electrical engineering technician


----------



## plodr

F - Family doctor


----------



## Gr3iz

G - general


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hat maker


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Iowa governor


----------



## plodr

J - judge


----------



## Gr3iz

K - kaleidoscope designer


----------



## plodr

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - Municipal judge


----------



## 2twenty2

N - notary


----------



## Gr3iz

O - optician


----------



## plodr

P - playwright


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## plodr

R - race car driver


----------



## Gr3iz

S - social media coordinator


----------



## dotty999

T-telephonist


----------



## Gr3iz

U - union president


----------



## 2twenty2

V - viceroy


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wrestler


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x-ray technician


----------



## plodr

Y - Yahtzee packer


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoologist


----------



## Gr3iz

A - acrobat


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bookie


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cartographer


----------



## dotty999

D - dentist


----------



## Gr3iz

E - ecologist


----------



## dotty999

F - farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - grocer


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hunter


----------



## dotty999

I -inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jailer


----------



## plodr

K - K-9 handler


----------



## 2twenty2

L - limo driver


----------



## Gr3iz

M - meteorologist


----------



## plodr

N - nanny


----------



## Gr3iz

O - orangutan keeper


----------



## plodr

P - puppeteer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry worker


----------



## 2twenty2

R - restorer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - senator


----------



## 2twenty2

T - task force member


----------



## plodr

U - University chancellor


----------



## Gr3iz

V - volunteer coordinator


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wrestler


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xmas tree seller


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yacht builder


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zipper installer


----------



## dotty999

A - analyst


----------



## 2twenty2

B - butcher


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cook


----------



## plodr

D - director


----------



## Gr3iz

E - entomologist


----------



## plodr

F - fast food delivery driver


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glassblower


----------



## 2twenty2

H - house sitter


----------



## plodr

I - ice skater


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jack-in-the-box maker


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kia dealer


----------



## dotty999

N - nanny


----------



## 2twenty2

?


----------



## Gr3iz

<shrug>
L - letter carrier


----------



## plodr

M - Marine


----------



## Gr3iz

N - naval officer


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oyster shucker


----------



## Gr3iz

P - parish priest


----------



## plodr

Q - queen


----------



## Gr3iz

R - racketeer


----------



## plodr

S - Steeler (US pro football player)


----------



## Gr3iz

T - teamster


----------



## 2twenty2

U - uber driver


----------



## Gr3iz

V - village smithy


----------



## 2twenty2

W - welder


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X rated movie starlet


----------



## plodr

Y - yarn dyer


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zoologist


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alfa Romeo dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

B - Bonanza actor


----------



## plodr

C - Costco employee


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dogcatcher


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electric vehicle mechanic


----------



## plodr

F - file clerk


----------



## Gr3iz

G - guard


----------



## plodr

H - Hawaiian airlines pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

I - internet specialist


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jet pilot


----------



## 2twenty2

K - KIA dealer


----------



## plodr

L - lens grinder


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mink farmer


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nisan dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

O - operator


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Porsche dealer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarterback


----------



## plodr

R - roofer


----------



## Gr3iz

S - scientist


----------



## plodr

T - tile setter


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Underwriter's Labs engineer


----------



## plodr

V - vending machine serviceman


----------



## Gr3iz

W - watch repairman


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone tester


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - youth counselor


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zombie actor


----------



## Gr3iz

A - athletic director


----------



## plodr

B - Broadway actor


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cattle rancher


----------



## 2twenty2

D - date line reporter


----------



## Gr3iz

E - election official


----------



## 2twenty2

F - freelance photographer


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glazier


----------



## plodr

H - hazmat remover


----------



## Gr3iz

I - Isuzu dealer


----------



## 2twenty2

J - janitor


----------



## Gr3iz

K - Kansas City police officer


----------



## plodr

L - lawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

M - mercenary soldier


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NHL referee


----------



## Gr3iz

O - Orlando, FL mayor


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Pittsburgh Penguins coach


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quartet bass singer


----------



## plodr

R - railroad inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

S - safety (football position)


----------



## plodr

T - treasurer


----------



## Gr3iz

U - Utah senator


----------



## 2twenty2

V - valet


----------



## Gr3iz

W - waitress


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x-ray technician


----------

